# Make Up For Ever (MUFE) Discussion



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 23, 2005)

I just realized it´s available over here to, so I wanna try some of their stuff. I saw they have a great range of e/s...although not comparable to MAC ;-)

has anyone tried their Corrective Makeup-Base/brushes/loose eyeshadows? from what I saw on the website they looked like MAC Pigments

any recs are more than welcome!


----------



## Sanne (Mar 23, 2005)

I have the turquoise loose eyeshadow powder, but I find that it creases like hell!!! the color is amazing, but it just doesn't seem to work for me.


----------



## PnkCosmo (Mar 28, 2005)

Their loose eye powders are ok. They're a lot more sheer than MAC pigments, though.

I've tried the corrective bases before, and those are just ok as well.

Overall, the line is decent, but the only thing that I would re-purchase would be the waterproof eye pencils.


----------



## swaly (Dec 31, 2005)

I bought some iridescent Star Powder in Korea a long time ago...it's kept for about six years, and it looks amazing and goes a long way. Incredibly finely milled, looks good as a highlighter, eyeshadow, et cetera. Other than that, haven't tried anything, but they have a great selection of colors.


----------



## user3 (Dec 31, 2005)

Their lift concealer is amazing! I also like their lip conditioner pencil.


----------



## Brianne (Dec 31, 2005)

Star Powders (there is one in particular - #917 I think - that is a clone to MAC Maroon pigment, just a hint sheerer).


----------



## poddygirl (Jan 1, 2006)

I've used their mascara in the past. Was a lemming product on alt.fashion some years ago because it was one of the blackest mascaras around.


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 1, 2006)

Their Lift Concealer and the double-ended concealer/lip liner pencil are the bomb!


----------



## eve sh. (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, there is no MAC store in my country, but there is Make Up Forever store. And my friend works there, so i quess i know their products. Some are really good.
As giz2000 mentioned double-ended concealer/lip liner pencil is a miracle, i dont have it yet, but will definetly get. 
Their eyeshadows are very pigmented, especially black one. And Star powders are just great. I like white frosted chamaleon like Star powders most, but want to have them all.

But the greatest thing from Make UP Forever is their Face and Body foundation. It is very sheer, may be it doesnt cover very much, but the main thing is that it stays on all the time. It also doesnt smear clothes, it just stays there you put it. And it gives a very nice glow.
Sorry my english is too poor to describe it right. So, if you have a chance just try it.
One more interesting thing Make Up Forever have is brow gel. it comes in a small tube like MACs Select cover up concealer and applies with brush. It is waterproof and has good staying power.

I dont suggest to by their lip pencils, its crap.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jan 6, 2006)

I love the matte red eyeshadow (i forgot the number)! It's the only true red matte shadow I've found and I love it! Other then that, I don't have anything else from this line...


----------



## Cruella (Jan 6, 2006)

Their lift concealer is terrific if you can find a good color.  #1 was too pink on me, #2 was too yellow and dark.


----------



## user3 (Jan 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cruella* 
_Their lift concealer is terrific if you can find a good color.  #1 was too pink on me, #2 was too yellow and dark._

 

Have you tried #3?
I had the same problems with #1 & #2 but #3 worked great for my under eye area.

I've noticed that MUFE doesn't seem to keep their #'s in order. For instance in their Mat Velvet foundation I am a #10 (new color they came out with) but #'s 6 & 7 are much daker than 9, 10 & 11. At my lightest I am a #8 which is the lightest they have which still makes no sense about 6 & 7.
 If you go to their website www.makeupforever.com they have them in order by color instead of #.


----------



## Cruella (Jan 6, 2006)

Zap2it, I will have to try that - I love everything else about the concealer but the colors - Oy!


----------



## LatinaRose (Jun 19, 2006)

*I love Makeup For Ever!!*

I'm in Toronto for much of the summer and they have a great Make Up For Ever counter here.  I've heard great things about their products and I'm a little bored with MAC, so I booked an appointment to get my face done at thier counter ($40 fee, redeemable in product).  I am in love!  She gave me "sunset eyes", coral-orange, gold and hot pink.  She applied fake eyelashes and gave me a great tip as well:

After applying lashes and letting them dry, take the end of a pointy makeup brush (or pointy tweezers) and apply a thin layer of glue along the "seam", where the lashes meet your lid.  Clean off the end of your brush and use it push down on your lid to make it "fold" over the seam of the fake lashes.  (If this in unclear, let me know and I will try to explain better.)  This trick made the lashes look sooo much more natural!

And for the goodies:

MUFE caters to the pro MUA and offers their blush/shadows in a palette.  I purchased a quad with these colors, 58, 75, 111, & 18, 3 pinks and one orange. #75 is the brightest, prettiest, hottest pink e/s I have ever used and so wearable too!  All of the colors are super vibrant and very easy to blend as well.  The quad was 16.50 Canadian and the pans were 13.00 Canadian.  A little more than MAC, but their pans are also 2.5 grams vs. 1.35 grams at MAC.  I also purchased a Star Powder (similar to pigments) in #928, which is a pale shimmery blue, for $19.50 Canadian.

My only gripe:  She used their Matte Velvet (I think that's what it's called) foundation on me, but after walking around in the city for a few hours, it looked like crap.  Granted it was hot, but my Lorac foundation + blot powder holds up way better in the heat.   

So I have a new obsession!  The only think that sucks is that in most parts of the USA, Makeup For Ever is only available at Sephora, therefore no pans/palettes.  I know there is a store in NYC and some theatrical stores in LA carry it.  I highly recommend their shadows/blushes to all fans of MAC shadow!

Sorry for the long post, I'm really excited!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 19, 2006)

mufe rocks! i love their stuff too


----------



## Shavwi (Jun 19, 2006)

The only product from them I've ever used is their liquid eyeliner and I adore it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is sooo easy to apply and lasts forever and is super easy to get off - Now I want to try other stuff!


----------



## Shawna (Jun 20, 2006)

If you get a chance, check out their shine on powders and super loose matte powders.  They are made with silk, and absolutely glide over the face.  I adore them.  The shine on powder is something I will never ever be without.  It brightens up any skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Their star powders are a huge favorite of mine too.


----------



## Glam Girl (Jun 20, 2006)

I heard the face and body foundation wears the best....


----------



## user79 (Jun 20, 2006)

I have walked by the Montreal counter many times and tested out the products, but tbh, NOTHING grabbed me. I don't find their eyeshadow pallette interesting at all, the colours look flat to me. They did have a nice irridescent powder but it was quite pricey so I didn't buy it.


----------



## Designergirl9 (Jun 20, 2006)

They have some good products I like them to.


----------



## Renee (Jun 21, 2006)

make Up Forever is available at Frends in North Hollywood. And they honor your artist discount if you have one.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jun 21, 2006)

I get out to LA a couple times a year, so I will try to make a stop there.  What other lines do they carry?


----------



## Renee (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 
_I get out to LA a couple times a year, so I will try to make a stop there.  What other lines do they carry?_

 
Frends has a lot of theatrical make up products but the place you want to go to is Naimes in Valley Village, just down the way from Frends. They carry all kinds of brands like MAC, Nars, Stila, Lise Watier, Laura Mercier, Ben Nye, Joe Blasco , Graftobian, too many!  They have all kind of fun stuff to play with. They also carry skin and hair products. It's heaven! you could spend all day in there!great staff too!


----------



## Willa (Jun 22, 2006)

It is actually my favorite brand

I started going there instead of MAC because they were ''nicer'' (?) with me... (MAC MUA on the same floor in LaBaie Downtown, are snobish) I felt in love with the products.

They now know my name... 





Everytime I visit the counter, they give me samples.
The seller told me that Im doing great work with eyeshaddows, and if I take classes, she'll employ (?) me.

I bought two palettes (10 eyeshaddows each)
I love it because its easy to clean

Those are my products, months ago, but we can see the colors (sorry big picture)


----------



## LatinaRose (Jun 22, 2006)

^^^^ i'm so jealous.  the bay is has a $40 gift with purchase right now, you should check it out.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Renee* 
_Frends has a lot of theatrical make up products but the place you want to go to is Naimes in Valley Village, just down the way from Frends. They carry all kinds of brands like MAC, Nars, Stila, Lise Watier, Laura Mercier, Ben Nye, Joe Blasco , Graftobian, too many!  They have all kind of fun stuff to play with. They also carry skin and hair products. It's heaven! you could spend all day in there!great staff too!_

 

Thanks!  do they also give a MA discount?


----------



## Willa (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 
_^^^^ i'm so jealous.  the bay is has a $40 gift with purchase right now, you should check it out._

 
Really?

Im soooo going this weekend!
I need a fix of MUFE

But im scared, its the F1 racing weekend, plus Madonna is in town and its the St Jean Baptiste Holiday. There'll be so many people


----------



## tinkerbelle (Jun 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 
_It is actually my favorite brand

I started going there instead of MAC because they were ''nicer'' (?) with me... (MAC MUA on the same floor in LaBaie Downtown, are snobish) I felt in love with the products.

They now know my name... 




Everytime I visit the counter, they give me samples.
The seller told me that Im doing great work with eyeshaddows, and if I take classes, she'll employ (?) me.

I bought two palettes (10 eyeshaddows each)
I love it because its easy to clean

Those are my products, months ago, but we can see the colors (sorry big picture)




_

 
Wow, they are great colors.


----------



## Mitwif (Jun 24, 2006)

*whines* I wish I could find them in Orlando!


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 24, 2006)

I love MUF it's amazing product, I agree that some of the colours do look flat, but they look completely different once applied.


----------



## holly_ho (Jun 27, 2006)

MUFE has some great stuff, but I'm not a huge fan of their Star Powder (similar to pigments, but without the highly pigmented color, more of a loose shimmery e/s with only a hint of color).  I have 4 or 5 Star Powders and I never use them as e/s but only as a highlighter.  But I must say, all their eyeshadows that I have, I absolutely love!


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jun 27, 2006)

So this is at the Bay? Oh man, that's bad considering I can see through the window right now, and walk through there everyday. I'm a native of Toronto, but still haven't heard of this company. Lol. I should take a look.


----------



## Willa (Jun 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_MAC* 
_So this is at the Bay? Oh man, that's bad considering I can see through the window right now, and walk through there everyday. I'm a native of Toronto, but still haven't heard of this company. Lol. I should take a look._

 
Its at The Bay in Mtl... so its probably the same in Toronto

Im trying to find the info online for you, but their .com website is always too slow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.makeupforever.fr/ou_achet...try_sel=canada

http://www.mufecanada.com/


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jun 28, 2006)

Thank-you! The list shows that it's at the other Bay, not the one near my house. A 20 min walk isn't that bad though. I'm going to check it out when I get back.


----------



## Shawna (Jun 29, 2006)

It's carried at Sears here in Victoria, so maybe other Sears stores carry it too.


----------



## asnbrb (Jun 30, 2006)

There's a counter down here (other than the Sephora) at a makeup shop-- it's not a theatrical makeup shop- more like a Merle Norman shop.


----------



## syrene78 (Jun 30, 2006)

It's my favorite brand after MAC! And I love Nars as much but it's total different texture...


----------



## LatinaRose (Jul 4, 2006)

I went to the counter at Sears at Eaton Center.


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Sep 29, 2006)

I have the neon orange and fuschia star powers and love them. Totally beautiful and long lasting


----------



## Ella_ (Sep 29, 2006)

I tried MUFE products when they were still in Brisbane, and I was so dissapointed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not because the colour payoff, selection or quality was bad. But because EVERY SINGLE product I tried gave me the most horrendous allergic reactions.

Im tempted to track some down and try again, but I dont know if its worth enduring a month of hideous skin afterwards if I do react again.


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 29, 2006)

alot of my friends use purples from their e/s range =)~


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_I'm in Toronto for much of the summer and they have a great Make Up For Ever counter here.  I've heard great things about their products and I'm a little bored with MAC, so I booked an appointment to get my face done at thier counter ($40 fee, redeemable in product).  I am in love!  She gave me "sunset eyes", coral-orange, gold and hot pink.  She applied fake eyelashes and gave me a great tip as well:

After applying lashes and letting them dry, take the end of a pointy makeup brush (or pointy tweezers) and apply a thin layer of glue along the "seam", where the lashes meet your lid.  Clean off the end of your brush and use it push down on your lid to make it "fold" over the seam of the fake lashes.  (If this in unclear, let me know and I will try to explain better.)  This trick made the lashes look sooo much more natural!

And for the goodies:

MUFE caters to the pro MUA and offers their blush/shadows in a palette.  I purchased a quad with these colors, 58, 75, 111, & 18, 3 pinks and one orange. #75 is the brightest, prettiest, hottest pink e/s I have ever used and so wearable too!  All of the colors are super vibrant and very easy to blend as well.  The quad was 16.50 Canadian and the pans were 13.00 Canadian.  A little more than MAC, but their pans are also 2.5 grams vs. 1.35 grams at MAC.  I also purchased a Star Powder (similar to pigments) in #928, which is a pale shimmery blue, for $19.50 Canadian.

My only gripe:  She used their Matte Velvet (I think that's what it's called) foundation on me, but after walking around in the city for a few hours, it looked like crap.  Granted it was hot, but my Lorac foundation + blot powder holds up way better in the heat.   

So I have a new obsession!  The only think that sucks is that in most parts of the USA, Makeup For Ever is only available at Sephora, therefore no pans/palettes.  I know there is a store in NYC and some theatrical stores in LA carry it.  I highly recommend their shadows/blushes to all fans of MAC shadow!

Sorry for the long post, I'm really excited!!!_

 

Please Latina- tell me more about the lash tip. Does the glue go on top of the false lashes? OR in between the falsies and your lash? I'm kinda confused? Aren't falsies supposed to go as close to your own lashes as possible?


----------



## giz2000 (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mitwif* 

 
_*whines* I wish I could find them in Orlando!_

 
Try Sephora...


----------



## kalice (Dec 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_MAC* 

 
_So this is at the Bay? Oh man, that's bad considering I can see through the window right now, and walk through there everyday. I'm a native of Toronto, but still haven't heard of this company. Lol. I should take a look._

 
there's a MUFE counter at the Sears in Eaton Center


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 8, 2006)

I've used pretty much all the products from Makeup Forever, I adore their foundations to apply on costumers, Face & Body is sheer and water resistant, Mat-Velvet Foundation is great for fotography and can be thinned with their  neutral makeup base.

I absolutely worship their corrective makeup base in green tint as well.

MUFE caters to professional MUA, but immediatly offers deppoted eyeshadow at a cheaper price to put on their palettes. You can also use their eyeshadows as blushes.

Star Powders are different than the MAC Pigment, if layered corrected, a high metalic shine is easily achieved and their basic white with gold, pink, blue, green or violet shimmer are great for base eyeshadow as they make even matte eyeshadows turn sparkly. Star Powder is easilly blended into foundation to achieve a pearly and glowy finish. Star Powder also looks gorgeous if applied with a wet brush.

As for the eyeshadows themselves, I tend to favour their matte tones to MAC's and buy the more frosty and extravagant ones from MAC. Do not wet MUFE's pan eyeshadow, it'll look horrible.

And I agree with someone that loved their lip pencil primer as well.

As for lipstick, I don't find their colors to be nothing special and prefer MAC's.


----------



## Ethel (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm in love with the Face and Body Foundation. I finally, after 10 years of shit foundations, found one that matches my skin, looks natural, and doesn't break me out. My skin actually cleared up using it, since my last brand was clogging my pores. LOVE IT. It's very sheer, but can be built up for extra coverage and the texture is almost like a gel so it spreads easily. 

My only problem is that I want to get a concealer and powder to match but sephora.com doesn't sell my shade. I'm Ivory #20 in the foundation, but the SuperMatte powder comes in Sand, Translucent Natural and Light Beige, all of which will probably be too dark--I'm really, really pale. Full Cover concealer comes in Porcelain #2, but when I tried foundation in that shade it ws too pink, since I have warm undertones, and then Ivory #6. 

Does anyone else have this problem? I know I need to just go test them out, but the nearest Sephora is many, many hours away and I only get there about once a year.


----------



## Shawna (Jan 14, 2007)

You need the translucent natural powder.  I have it and I am as pale as they come.  It really is translucent and I don't think it would be too dark on you at all.  I love their super matte loose powder.  It has silk and is milled 3 times so it really is the softest,  most silky powder I have ever used.  As for the concealor shades,  the only one that works for me is the full cover concealor in #2 and in the summer I could get away with #4.  I have pink undertones,  but the concealor seems to be more neutral than warm or cool.  I tried the lift concealor and it was way to dark/orange for me in the lightest shade.  I also used the pot concealor,  but it had something in it that I was allergic to.  Feel free to PM me if you have any other questions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love MUFE almost as much as MAC.


----------



## martygreene (Jan 15, 2007)

MUFE understands and markets to the professional. Their products are designed so that they can be manipulated and tweaked to create a variety of appearances from the same products. They truely understand the 'alchemy' of makeup if you will. Beyond that, they listen intently to what those who use their products say. When they changed a formulation and those of us working professionally with their products contacted them to say the new formula wasn't cutting it, they fixed it very quickly. I can't reccomend them enough.


----------



## martygreene (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ethel* 

 
_I'm in love with the Face and Body Foundation. I finally, after 10 years of shit foundations, found one that matches my skin, looks natural, and doesn't break me out. My skin actually cleared up using it, since my last brand was clogging my pores. LOVE IT. It's very sheer, but can be built up for extra coverage and the texture is almost like a gel so it spreads easily. 

My only problem is that I want to get a concealer and powder to match but sephora.com doesn't sell my shade. I'm Ivory #20 in the foundation, but the SuperMatte powder comes in Sand, Translucent Natural and Light Beige, all of which will probably be too dark--I'm really, really pale. Full Cover concealer comes in Porcelain #2, but when I tried foundation in that shade it ws too pink, since I have warm undertones, and then Ivory #6. 

Does anyone else have this problem? I know I need to just go test them out, but the nearest Sephora is many, many hours away and I only get there about once a year._

 
Call the MUFE boutique in NYC and talk to the folk there. They are all wonderfully helpful and will often send you swatches and samples to help you get exactly what you need.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brianne* 

 
_Star Powders (there is one in particular - #917 I think - that is a clone to MAC Maroon pigment, just a hint sheerer)._

 
i have this and i effing love it.  it's replaced Cranberry for me.

Overall i think the line is amazing; it's comparable to MAC, but it's not as large and it's a tad bit more expensive, however you do get a shitload more product in the containers.  I love their star and diamond powders because they're made of actual crushed pearls and are heavily pigmented.  And they're also multipurpose liek MAC pigments.  I have the Essential Eyes Kit and the two star powders in it look great on the eyes, face and lips.  I even dumped some out and dusted it over my decollete for a date and it made my skin look flawless.  The waterproof pearl eyeliners are fantastic, the only things I haven't been sold on yet were the mascaras and the lip products, except for the sealant, which rules my jewels btw.  

And nobody beats their false eye lashes...except for maybe Shu Uemura, but c'mon, how easy are those to get a hold of?


----------



## Ethel (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_The waterproof pearl eyeliners are fantastic, the only things I haven't been sold on yet were the mascaras and the lip products, except for the sealant, which rules my jewels btw.  
_

 
Tell me more about the sealant. I was thinking of buying but I already own several from other brands that don't really work.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Jan 26, 2007)

It holds your lipstick on for an incredible amount of time.  I find it works best with actual lipsticks and not so much with glosses.  I found it to be somewhat drying, but that's with any sealant or stain, so you'll wanna moisturize/condition your lips really well before using anything like it.


----------



## ette (Feb 5, 2007)

I use the Face & Body Foundation and Full Cover Concealer on clients, it's  gorgeous and I can mix the shades to really customize it. I also LOVE their lipsticks, great texture, and amazing range of colors for a makeup artist (like bright orange, black, etc.)


----------



## Shawna (Feb 9, 2007)

Has anyone tried the reformulated mat velvet + foundation?  I am dying to try it because I loved the old version and the new formula has so many more colour options.  I think when I try this that it might be my hg foundation.  Our counter doesn't have it yet so I just wondered if anyone had opinions.  I am also so excited that the shine on powder is now available in a compact!!!  Yay MUFE.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jun 16, 2007)

*MUFE Sun Tan Bronzing Powder*

Has anybody tried this >?


----------



## LatinaRose (Jul 9, 2007)

*MUFE face primer*

I just bought this and have to rave about it!!!  So much better than Smashbox Photo Finish or MAC's Prep + Prime.  I purchased #4, which is an apricot tinted base and it gives a really nice subtle glow.  Like Strobe Cream for darker people kinda.  Anyway my makeup looked perfect all night, no shinies or anything!  I highly recommend to anyone looking for a face primer.  They make 7 different ones so you should definitely be able to find one that is perfect for you.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 12, 2007)

Ha, apparently I couldn't find this thread on search and started my own (go figure!) 

Thanks nina for directing me here :-D

I am slowly wetting my feet and getting into the mufe world. So far I am loving the star powders! How are there lipsticks for staying power? Glosses? etc etc :-D


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 12, 2007)

Man, I really would love to use MUFE more often, but it's so expensive.


----------



## Ella_ (Sep 12, 2007)

I wish I could get my hands on some MUFE. Its impossibly hard to get it here. Im dying for the flash palette and some for the F&B foundations. Dont get me started on the eyeshadows I want...


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Ha, apparently I couldn't find this thread on search and started my own (go figure!) 

Thanks nina for directing me here :-D

I am slowly wetting my feet and getting into the mufe world. So far I am loving the star powders! How are there lipsticks for staying power? Glosses? etc etc :-D_

 





  i adore their products on a whole - shadows, lipsticks, lip glosses etc... honestly i think their quality is a cut above MAC imho.. don't get me wrong i LOVE my MAC but MUFE has amazing _consistent_ quality in their products.


----------



## Holls* (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 

 
_Overall, the line is decent, but the only thing that I would re-purchase would be the waterproof eye pencils._

 
I must add, I just recently began using their waterproof eye pencils and they seem to not be very stay worthy on me. I can smear mine hours later and I still can't find something to work on my waterline...any help there???


----------



## summerxdreams (Sep 14, 2007)

i love almost all of their products - especially their face&body foundation


----------



## Babycakes (Sep 14, 2007)

Id love to try out the face + body foundation,but I've found that its too pricey..I always feel bad if I don't buy mac,bc I love the B2M program..lol


----------



## starr (Sep 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Man, I really would love to use MUFE more often, but it's so expensive._

 
i totally agree.. most of their products are more expensive than MAC here in my country 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Ella/b] Maybe you could swap stuff or ask someone to do a CP for you for your MUFE lemmings 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Deena (Sep 30, 2007)

Can anyone give an opinion on their new Diamond Shadows : 
http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...egoryId=C13402   ?


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Oct 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 

 
_Has anyone tried the reformulated mat velvet + foundation?  I am dying to try it because I loved the old version and the new formula has so many more colour options.  I think when I try this that it might be my hg foundation.  Our counter doesn't have it yet so I just wondered if anyone had opinions.  I am also so excited that the shine on powder is now available in a compact!!!  Yay MUFE._

 
its amazing! great coverage, matte finish, lasts all day (even getting sparyed water in my face and sweating wouldnt budge this!)


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 3, 2007)

I use their color base corrector.  I like it to use it, because of the extra SPF.  I want to try their foundation in matte.


----------



## alien21xx (Oct 9, 2007)

I just very recently bought this last night and I am wearing the Star Powders with my MAC Pigments now, and I have to say: I love the Star Powders more than the MAC pigments. Melon creased on my inner lids after 6 hours of wear, but the Star Powders I used are staying put and still shining beautifully.

And then there is the All Mat primer--it's practically godsend for my oily skin. So much love for this! I'm going back to the boutique this weekend to buy more Star Powders and try out their foundation and to sign up for a class.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 9, 2007)

I absolutely love the uplifting concealer and the full coverage concealer!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Oct 12, 2007)

If I'm a NC25 in MAC, which shade should I purchase in MUFE's Face and Body foundation? I don't have a Sephora anywhere near me so I can't go and try the foundation, but I'm really interested in it.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Oct 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquisiteImages* 

 
_If I'm a NC25 in MAC, which shade should I purchase in MUFE's Face and Body foundation? I don't have a Sephora anywhere near me so I can't go and try the foundation, but I'm really interested in it._

 


im an nc35 in mac and a 
34 in face and body
10 in full cover
55 in mat velvet + (a tinge too dark and warm though now that its not summer)
209 in duo mat (also a tinge too dark and warm now that its not summer)


moral of the story is....
MUFE doesnt have their shade #'s in any particular order (esp face and body) and its really hard to guage what color you are unless you go in and test it yourself. even then, i went into sephora and the MA matched me to shade 18 in face and body and 12 in full cover, and when i went home with my sephora bag and my face all done, my boyfriend said "uhm why are you a dark shade of orange?" and i had to go exchange them and get re-shaded. so definitely go get matched and then go into normal light and check it out before you buy!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 23, 2007)

Has anyone seen the exclusive to sephora set? OMG I WANT IT NOW!!!


----------



## aquadisia (Oct 25, 2007)

*MUFE Eye Seal*

.


----------



## Ethel (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: MUFE Eye Seal*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aquadisia* 

 
_Any thoughts/comments on MUFE Eye Seal? 

I have super oily skin and eye liners (gel and pencil) always smudge on my lower lash line (result: unflattering racoon eyes). I was wondering if this would do the trick for turning my shadows into budge-proof liners. 

Thanks a lot!_

 
I have tried Eye Seal, but Ben Nye's Final Seal fixes this. It's amazing. I highly recommend.


----------



## Kiseki (Nov 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 

 
_Has anyone tried the reformulated mat velvet + foundation?  I am dying to try it because I loved the old version and the new formula has so many more colour options.  I think when I try this that it might be my hg foundation.  Our counter doesn't have it yet so I just wondered if anyone had opinions.  I am also so excited that the shine on powder is now available in a compact!!!  Yay MUFE._

 
Yes and I prefer it a lot more than their previous formulation, it photographs exceptionally well, I can't rave enough about it. It is more of a medium to full-coverage foundation, although you can make it sheerer if you mix it with one of their makeup bases.


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 5, 2007)

I went to the Makeup Forever Counter to be matched for Matte Velvet. The MA tried half of the line on my face as swatches and they were ALL too pink for my golden (Asian) skin. Then she tried mixing dark colors with light (I have to do that with Laura Mercier's line because they too are all too pink for many Asians) still no go. She came closer with the regular line of foundation,but it was too glossy on my skin. (Hence,back to NARS foundation)

I do love the lip mattifier.Sometimes matte lips are very sophisticated.


----------



## LRG (Nov 13, 2007)

I love MUFE's face and body foundation! 
I used to to use MAC's f+b.. i liked it because it worked with my skin type better then any other foundation, but I always seemed to be on the search for something better (texture and coverage wise).  So, I ran out of mac's f+b and was just about to buy more, but decided to try MUFE's f+b on a whim.. and all I can say is WOW.  I love MUFE's so much more! Don't get me wrong, I'm still a fan of MAC's f+b, but it doesn't compare, imho, to MUFE's.  I could go into great detail about why it's better, so if anyone is interested, let me know =)

I haven't had a chance to try anything else by MUFE yet (except for MatVelvet+ foundation which wasn't right for my skin type, but would be great for others), but I checked out their star powders at Sephora, and they looked awesome.  They're going on my xmas list for sure!


----------



## Barbie (Nov 13, 2007)

Has anyone seen or tried thier contour powder ?



It is only available at Sephora


----------



## iheartangE (Dec 31, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried their Mist and Fix spray?  I was wondering what exactly it does...although I see a small $8 size of it on Sephora.com so maybe I'll check that out


----------



## Ikara (Feb 7, 2008)

Has anyone tried their brushes? I've been checking their site and they are kinda cheap so I'm considering buying them...
I am curious about their countour powder and how is it compared to the sculpt and shape from MAC

How would you compare the texture of their eyeshadows against mac matte formula? I swatched mac matte, matte 2 and MUFE and I think matte and MUFE's are nearly the same, which I do not really like... I'd rather buy matte 2... find it softer and easier to blend

Plus MAC and MUFE have the same price here in Spain but MUFE gives more product for the same price so... I'm just wondering which matte eyeshadows I'm going to haul xD


----------



## Ikara (Feb 14, 2008)

So... at last I tested it myself hehehe so I though I would share with you the results of my market study (as I call it hahah)

brushes: I do not have any MAC brush but I bought one from MUFE and compared it with my Sephora's and my Make up store ones... MUFE got highest marks, but I still have to check Sephora's platinum brushes... hehe

shadows: compared MAC matte, MAC matte 2, Make up store matte and MUFE matte. Results: as I said, swatching it on my hand MUFE = Matte, and MUS = Matte 2, but using them on the eyelid... MUFE = Matte 2 in means of colour payoff, blendability... so I think they are gorgeous! MUS is great but not as good as MAC or MUFE

so, for me, MUFE is the winner for matte eyeshadows


----------



## nooeeyy (Feb 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 

 
_I love the matte red eyeshadow (i forgot the number)! It's the only true red matte shadow I've found and I love it! Other then that, I don't have anything else from this line..._

 

If you are looking for a good Red Matte Color. Try MAC's Basic Red Pigment. Its a PRO color so your gonna have to get it at a MAC PRO Store. But it is a FAB color honey
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...true red.


----------



## musicislove05 (Feb 18, 2008)

i love mufe!!.. i like getting the star powders!!


----------



## Trista (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who posted here. I have a lesson/makeover appointment with MUFE this week and you guys gave really good advice. I'm not really familiar with many of their products but I'm soo curious now. I can't wait for my makeover!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 25, 2008)

I didn't feel like reading this whole thread (I'm so bad!)
I just did a major event with the brand at work, and I got to work alongside the Pro Artists.

I Love:
Aqua Eyes Pencils! Amazing staying power, great colors, love the smooth texture. They don't get all hard and tug at your eye.

Star Powders! Incredibly versatile loose pigments, similar to MAC pigments (but they come with a sifter, so if you're clumsy like me, you won't lose as much if you spill it!)

Eyeshadows #92(Matte, true red), #99(Vibrant Matte Purple), #18(Vibrant, Matte Coral/Orange), #86 (Shimmery teal similar to MAC Parrot), #26 (Matte HOT PINK!)  Super pigmented, incredible color payoff but bewarned a lot of the brighter colors will stain the skin lol

Super Mat Loose Powder! Translucent shade is truly invisible.  Waterproofs your makeup, keeps everything looking super fresh.  A little goes a long way, so it lasts forever!

Face&Body Liquid Makeup! I didn't initially like this product because it contained a lot of fillers and mineral oil which didn't agree with my oily skin.  They've since reformulated, and I like the new version a lot better.  It stays on all day, the coverage is buildable, and it doesn't smear and run all over the place in extreme conditions.  Great for artists who want to mix customized shades, and looks amazing on film and on brides.  I use this makeup on every bride I work with.

Full Cover concealer! Matte finish, waterproof.  Doesn't smear or run around the eyes, fully covers scars and blemishes, but is oil free and won't clog pores.

Lift Concealer! I mix this with full cover so that it will stay better.  The texture is very light, decent coverage but it brightens up a dull/dark eye.

Diamond Powder! Super fine milled glitter made from real diamonds.  Extremely versatile (mix them into your loose powder for a sexy glam look or sprinkle them in your hair when you go out under lights at a club) What girl doesn't like a little glitter?

Diamond Shadows! Eyeshadows milled with diamond particle and mother of pearl.  Super smooth and super shimmery, use them wet as a slick shiny eyeliner.


So, here's what I could live without:

Eye Seal-->Doesn't hold a candle to BeneFit SheLaq
Aqua Lip pencils-->Way too dry
Sculpting blush-->Colors are ashy on me
Mat Velvet+ foundation-->I liked the original better.  This one is way too thick, it doesn't move well.
Kohl pencils-->Why bother? Aqua Eyes pencils are soft and smudgy and stay put, kohl pencils run away as soon as you touch them.


All in all, it's a really fun line to play with and all the products are made to last. If you get the chance to try on the products or play with the colors, I strongly encourage it!


----------



## Ikara (Feb 25, 2008)

High definition has arrived at MUFE!
has anyone tried this new line??
I've seen on their site there is a foundation and a powder.


----------



## xjoycex (Feb 29, 2008)

I bought MUFE mat velvet + yesterday, my first time to use a liquid foundation. I love it. It is holding up pretty well than my MAC fix plus foundation. I'll def stick to this product. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Has anyone tried any of the MUFE flash color e/s?  They have great colors and I might get the Coral later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have 4 MAC paint pots and I didn't really like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Pinkish*RED (Feb 29, 2008)

i lovve MUFE! the eyeshadows are awesommme bright and the colours come out so well! the star powder is amazing! My sister has a foundation from them to die for (but they said it's discontinued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even tho it's still up online??)


----------



## Pinkish*RED (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xjoycex* 

 
_I have 4 MAC paint pots and I didn't really like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
 I love paint pots! do you not like them because the colour doesn't show? I have perky which is like non existant when I put it on but I use it as a base and it's great


----------



## xjoycex (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinkish*RED* 

 
_I love paint pots! do you not like them because the colour doesn't show? I have perky which is like non existant when I put it on but I use it as a base and it's great_

 
That is 1 of the 2 reasons, I have perky, rollickin' and two others (I forgot lol I really don't use them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).  I do use perky as a base too.  Its just that its not as creamy as I thought it would be. I'm gonna try them again soon and see if I'll fall inlove with it


----------



## xjoycex (Feb 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinkish*RED* 

 
_i lovve MUFE! the eyeshadows are awesommme bright and the colours come out so well! the star powder is amazing! My sister has a foundation from them to die for (but they said it's discontinued 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even tho it's still up online??)_

 
ITA! I actually just came back from Sephora and got myself the coral & green flash color and light blue gray (periwinkle) & the turquoise shimmer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait to play with them.


----------



## chocokitty (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks for the all the posts.  I'm not really familiar with MUFE but I recently tried it at my local Sephora and bought the ALL MAT primer which I LOVE.  I'll have to go back to try the e/s and foundations.


----------



## Trista (Mar 2, 2008)

I love the Star powders! I wore two of them last night and they stayed put when I used them over my MAC paint. Unfortunetely I did not have the same luck for the Aqua eye liner which actually faded and smeared on me (I have major problems with eyeliners staying put on my oily eyelids).
But overall I gotta say MUFE eyeshadows are super pigmented and beautiful.


----------



## Ethel (Mar 2, 2008)

You'll have to report on the flashcolor from MUFE. I hear that they're more opaque than paint pots.


----------



## xjoycex (Mar 2, 2008)

I LOVE IT!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The flash color is creamy compared to paint pots.  You only need a lil bit and you'll be good so a pot will last you for a long time. Though like I posted on my blog, you either need an eye shadow to make the color pop or a setting powder because they really don't dry. Other than that, I love it!

I also bought two eye shadows and I love it, very pigmented!

Anyway, here are pictures that I took:


----------



## user79 (Mar 4, 2008)

That looks so pretty...their star powders are really nice, but they are so damn pricey in Switzerland, and the pots are sooo small.


----------



## CaliCosmetics (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi everyone. First post here on specktra, wow! Been a lurker for awhile though, haha. Anyway, yesterday I went to Sephora because I was eager to check them out. So here's my swatch






Top To Bottom, Left To Right:
Coral #2, 
Bright Blue, Red #17, Yellow #13, 
Black #11, Pale Blue #20, Leaf Green #9


I agree that these are SO creamy! almost like if a paint pot and fluidline were mixed. The color pay offs are awesome with just one swipe, my only thing is that you will have to wait for the color to set for a little while before overlapping or touching your eye because of the creaminess. They also have a high shine quality to them that I love. Almost as if you used the MAC gloss over a paint pot.

I also definitely agree that that coral is the most beautiful color, i have yet to see another color like it.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Mar 6, 2008)

Yay! I've been wondering about the flash colors.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_Face&Body Liquid Makeup! I didn't initially like this product because it contained a lot of fillers and mineral oil which didn't agree with my oily skin.  They've since reformulated, and I like the new version a lot better._

 
Do you know if this ingredient list, from the Sephora web site, is up to date?

Water, Mineral Oil, Sorbitan Sesquioleate, Cyclopentasiloxane, Phenoxyethanol, Acrylates/C10-30 Alkyl Acrylate Crosspolymer, Triethanolamine, Magnesium Myristate, Tetrasodium EDTA, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Fragrance. May Contain: Titanium Dioxide, Iron Oxides


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xjoycex* 

 
_I bought MUFE mat velvet + yesterday, my first time to use a liquid foundation. I love it. It is holding up pretty well than my MAC fix plus foundation. I'll def stick to this product. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Has anyone tried any of the MUFE flash color e/s?  They have great colors and I might get the Coral later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have 4 MAC paint pots and I didn't really like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
these are cool; they're not really shadow bases, cuz on their own they kind crease.  If you use a primer under them, like UDPP or something really durable, they'll stay and make ur regular shadow super bright...or if you want the glossy eye look, they're good for that.

I wore Flash Color #5 today on my lips, and then i pulled a little bit through my hair and it looked like pink highlights, it didn't look anything like cream, everybody thought I had really dyed my hair! They're really versatile and a lot of fun to play with, but like I said, they don't really hold up alone as shadow (unless u maybe have dry lids?) and use them very very sparingly, a little goes a looooong way.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Do you know if this ingredient list, from the Sephora web site, is up to date?

Water, Mineral Oil, Sorbitan Sesquioleate, Cyclopentasiloxane, Phenoxyethanol, Acrylates/C10-30 Alkyl Acrylate Crosspolymer, Triethanolamine, Magnesium Myristate, Tetrasodium EDTA, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Fragrance. May Contain: Titanium Dioxide, Iron Oxides_

 
That's not correct; the new formula replaces mineral oil with Mango Seed Oil, which is not a pore-clogging oil.  I've been wearing it for almost 3 weeks now, and havent had a problem yet.


----------



## KikiB (Mar 27, 2008)

I definitely love MUFE, I got the #2 eyeshadow (the bright, matte yellow) and I love it. I'm going to get the Flash Colour soon, and also the Sephora website has the Strass. Has anyone tried those? Would it be better for me to get a packet of Swarovski crystals from a craft store and use some eyelash glue?


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 27, 2008)

Has anyone tried their Sens'Eyes - Waterproof Sensitive Eye Cleanser? For some reason my eyes have become extra sensitive. I can't use my Clinique, Lancome, Avon, Almay or any that I have always been able to use. I have never had a problem but now they either sting my eyes or make my lids feel a little raw after cleansing and I'm being very gentle. Maybe this is another friggin menopause thing that screws up every other part of your body. Damn, at 45 I feel like an old prune with a oil slick for a face, dry arms and legs, and this is going on a few years now.


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ikara* 

 
_*High definition *has arrived at MUFE!
has anyone tried this new line??
I've seen on their site there is a foundation and a powder._

 
I was wondering about this as well . I just got the Sephora email about it and if it's got decent ratings, I'll order the Cargo set so I can get a sample of this one!

Has anyone tried out either the powder or foundation?


----------



## stacylynne (Mar 31, 2008)

I haven't used their e/s but I have used their foundation & power & I love it.
They have MUF in sephora


----------



## astronaut (Mar 31, 2008)

The MUFE shadows are bomb! Love them. I only have two so far. #92 is the hottest purple ever! I also have #304, hoping that it would look like Chartreuse pigment. I don't have the pigment so I can't compare :|


----------



## Sushi. (Apr 4, 2008)

i love makeup forever!!!!! (honestly more then MAC) its expensive but well worth the price! their eyeshadows last for YEARS!! and they are so vibrant


----------



## mreichert (Apr 5, 2008)

I LOOOVVEEE mufe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It is so pigmented, easy to blend, and larger than the MAC's (they cost more though).  Sephora has MORE colors now- so stoked!


----------



## Ikara (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Barbie* 

 
_Has anyone seen or tried thier contour powder ?



It is only available at Sephora_

 
Yesterday I went to MUFE and saw it in person... OMG it's huge!!! I though they might be the same size of an eyeshadow but they are like 2x or 3x!
Btw, I bought a 10 eyeshadow pallet, as soon as I have time, I'll swatch it


----------



## mreichert (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ikara* 

 
_Yesterday I went to MUFE and saw it in person... OMG it's huge!!! I though they might be the same size of an eyeshadow but they are like 2x or 3x!
Btw, I bought a 10 eyeshadow pallet, as soon as I have time, I'll swatch it_

 
There are 10 e/s pallets??? I must try to get one! Yes, please swatch


----------



## Ikara (Apr 16, 2008)

I already posted them here
http://specktra.net/f217/mufe-swatches-95642/

Well I bought an empty pallet and the eyeshadow pans 
(3 of them for blushes )

Plus I had a 30% discount I don't know why, but very welcome xD 
I think the girl thought I was from their makeup school... who knows!


----------



## b3AuTiFuL323 (Apr 29, 2008)

*MUFE mat velvet+matifying foundation*

Ok so I want to get some of this foundation but theres no sephora near where I live so I have to order online and im having trouble picking a color that would match my skintone im a nc30/nc35 so I was hoping that you guys on here could help me choose a color that would match.

Thanks!


----------



## b3AuTiFuL323 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: MUFE mat velvet+matifying foundation*

I also wanted to know of a really good black eyeliner for lining your waterline.


----------



## thelove4tequila (May 1, 2008)

*Re: MUFE mat velvet+matifying foundation*

I'm NC 35 and I wanted to try this foundation out aswell. I tested and found out that #35 and/or #40 would work best for me. As for black eyeliner it depends on what you like. I really like Blacktrack Fluidliner but when I'm in a rush I go for a pencil from Maybelline. I actually like it better than MAC's Smolder. Good luck.


----------



## astronaut (May 11, 2008)

There are new MUFE shadows on the Sephora website. Don't know when they'll be available in store but I WANT!!





Iridescent Acid Green 171





Iridescent Anthracite 169


----------



## Trista (May 13, 2008)

So I bought the Bronze Collection Aqua Eyes eyeliner set and I love it! It has five metallic eyeliners( they're about half the size of the regular eyeliners) for about $35 here in the U.S. My faves are the silver, gold and copper. The other two are a brown/bronze and light black color. Since I am such an eyeliner whore this set is making me happy.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (May 21, 2008)

im already a huge fan of MUFE F&B foundation and duo mat + powder and the full cover foundation as a concealor .... but now i just discovered the amazingness of the Aqua Eyes eyeliner in action ... amazing.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 21, 2008)

I actually got to check out the whole line at the makeup show. Seriously, the whole line is fantastic!!


----------



## astronaut (May 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_There are new MUFE shadows on the Sephora website. Don't know when they'll be available in store but I WANT!!





Iridescent Acid Green 171





Iridescent Anthracite 169_

 
So I just ordered these two off the website. I haven't seen them in store yet and was tired of waiting. So excited to see how these look!


----------



## Sugarstar1980 (Jun 6, 2008)

I love the Velvet Matte Foundation.  Their #20 (actually the second lightest shade, not the lightest) has the lightness of NC15 with a pinker undertone - exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## astronaut (Jun 6, 2008)

# 171












#169 Darker version of Knight Divine. Nothing to go crazy about. I returned it.


----------



## lethaldesign (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_# 171











#169 Darker version of Knight Divine. Nothing to go crazy about. I returned it. 









_

 

Ahh but the green one looks HOT HOT HOT! Have you used it yet? I'd love to see an FOTD with it!


----------



## Ikara (Jun 12, 2008)

So I finally got one of MUFE's foundations... my bad... it was Mat velvet + and though I love the coverage I hate how it breaks me out like crazy!!! my skin hasn't looked worse in ages! damn... 
anyhow I don't want to give up yet with MUFE foundations... has anyone had problems with face&body?


----------



## Temptasia (Jun 12, 2008)

Mat Velvet+ applied with a MAC 188 brush is awesome! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ikara* 

 
_So I finally got one of MUFE's foundations... my bad... it was Mat velvet + and though I love the coverage I hate how it breaks me out like crazy!!! my skin hasn't looked worse in ages! damn... 
anyhow I don't want to give up yet with MUFE foundations... has anyone had problems with face&body?_

 
Maybe your skin needs a little time to adjust to it?


----------



## StArCaNdY (Jun 12, 2008)

Which MUFE translucent powder is better, the super matte loose powder or the HD loose powder? I need something that will last. Thanks!


----------



## JolieFemme (Jun 22, 2008)

I really want to try the face and body foundation, but I'm afraid it will be to sheer to cover anything.


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StArCaNdY* 

 
_Which MUFE translucent powder is better, the super matte loose powder or the HD loose powder? I need something that will last. Thanks!_

 
I haven't tried the super matte loose powder but I really like the HD powder.  It's really silky and finely milled.  I got a sample from sephora and then bought the full size.  I can't wait to try the corresponding foundation!


----------



## ashleydenise (Jul 2, 2008)

I have the Teal Star Powder, but I've only used it once cause it creased so bad for me =[


----------



## Raevyn (Jul 8, 2008)

Does anyone know what the HD loose powder is like for pale skin? Or any of them, for that matter?
I'm currently using MAC NC15 in the Studio Fix Fluid and NC15 in the Select Sheer loose powder and I'm finding them to be too organey now. I've odered samples of MUFE's Mat+ foundation in the lighter shades, but the only place I can get them here in Aus is extremely expensive ($68 for the Mat+ plus s&h) so I'm eager to find out if any other lily white ladies have had any luck with MUFE powders.


----------



## athena123 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hello, I'm thinking about trying MUFE Mattifying foundation because I need something that'll hold up to the heat and I perspire pretty heavily. The trouble is picking out the right shade from  Sephora's  website. The Natural  Beige # 40 looks like a relatively close match, but  when  I was matched  to Stila  Illumunating  powder,  40  watt was selected  by the MA and it blended right into my skintone. 

I've never successfully matched with MAC, the foundation always turns yellow on me but I"m kinda close to NC30 or NW25. Any suggestion? 

Thanks, 

Athena


----------



## Ikara (Jul 16, 2008)

Raevyn, HD powder is completely translucent so it's supposed to be for anyone


----------



## effboysinthebut (Jul 19, 2008)

I have the HD Loose powder and I love it.  I'm an NC25.  You can tell a difference once you put it on.  Pores are smaller.  It's great.  Worth the $30.  You only need a little though.

As far as shadows they don't have quite as many as MAC but if you like BRIGHT colors they do have what MAC lacks.  Some of MAC Pro's e/s are bright but for the most part they don't carry bright colors like MUFE.

I have the Velvet Matte powder and I like the coverage.  It stays pretty matte on me, still.

As for the Aqua liners, I've tried using the white one on the waterline and it didn't work out that well. But I haven't tried to use them for normally lining.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jul 19, 2008)

for those of you who have just written that you have problems with foundations "turning" on you, i definetly reccomend MUFE, because their foundations stay true to color and have never "turned" anything on me


----------



## tlc7788 (Jul 29, 2008)

I love their water proof eye liner pencil! the best compare with mac power point eye liner pencil....that smudge badly.


----------



## elektra513 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey y'all, I read on MUA that MUFE Velvet Mat+ dries pretty quickly when applying. Do you find this is the case? If so, how are you applying it? What's the best why to apply it so that it's perfectly blended before it sets?

TIA


----------



## Ikara (Jul 31, 2008)

It does dry really quick, I used to apply it with my 187 brush but you have to have a really quick hand with it or you won't be able to blend it
you could go with any foundation brush or sponge, but blend while applying because you won't be able to do it later hehehe
take tiny amounts and build up if necessary 
If you don't need really heavy coverage you could mix it with moisturizer and it will be easier to work with


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 1, 2008)

Has any NW20 out there tried the Face and Body foundation?

Thanks girls!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 1, 2008)

For blending the mat velvet+, I apply it right after primer instead of letting it sink in and I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 6, 2008)

I tried the Matte Velvet foundation today and was a bit disappointed. It looked great at first, after about 2 hours my face looked pretty oily, the color stayed in place though. I also didn't really like the liquid liner. It got really dry on me, and when I went to fix the line later in the day the liner came off in chunks.

I love the eyeshadow though- super pigmented, great purples.


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 7, 2008)

I was going to buy the Face and Body foundation, but after seeing the Kim Kardashian foundation video, I really want the HD foundation! I should be able to get to a sephora this weekend and I'll let you all know what I think after testing it out!


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dragonflie* 

 
_I tried the Matte Velvet foundation today and was a bit disappointed. It looked great at first, after about 2 hours my face looked pretty oily, the color stayed in place though. I also didn't really like the liquid liner. It got really dry on me, and when I went to fix the line later in the day the liner came off in chunks.

I love the eyeshadow though- super pigmented, great purples._

 
did you set with powder?


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh really?? Im considering getting their Lift Concealer im a NC50 in MAC not sure what shade in the concealer I should get tho! Hmmm....any sugg's?


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *giz2000* 

 
_Their Lift Concealer and the double-ended concealer/lip liner pencil are the bomb!_

 
Oh really? Im considering getting thier Lift Concealer but dunno which shade to get...Im an NC50...any sugg's??


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ette* 

 
_I use the Face & Body Foundation and Full Cover Concealer on clients, it's gorgeous and I can mix the shades to really customize it. I also LOVE their lipsticks, great texture, and amazing range of colors for a makeup artist (like bright orange, black, etc.)_

 
i hope you can help me...I want the MUFE concealer sooo bad, but dunno what shade I should go for...Im an NC50...are you able to sugg one for me? 
Thanks!


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 8, 2008)

I own almost all of MUFE products(lol) I think they are absolutely amazing! First of all The matte velvet + foundation is amazing it's makes my skin look absolutely _FLAWLESS_...I do a video review on that and the lift concealer on my youtube page so I'm too lazy to write what i think here...haha  but *Purplegloss*  I'd suggest you get number 4 ,  it 's does have a 'tinge' of yellow but I think  5 will be too dark on you and it's sort of 'red'-toned and from your avatar you look more golden to me!  (in the lift concealer) Hope that helps hun! As for the HD powder I just buy knock off 100% silica since it's like $4...(doesn't control oil though) If you are having a little trouble blending the matte velvet+ just apply a tiny bit of moisturizer to your face first...I set it with MAC's blot powder for the 'extra' hot days and it just looks awesome (As you can tell I love this stuff, haha)


----------



## abcgirl18 (Aug 10, 2008)

i got the HD loose powder as a free sample at sephora and i love it. it makes all my imperfections less noticeable. I want to try the HD foundation and the HD primer. Has anyone tried it? what did you think of it?


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 10, 2008)

So far I've only tried a few MUFE eyeshadows, but I love them! They've got some good colors and they last! I can't wait to try more of their products.


----------



## f!erce (Aug 13, 2008)

I LOVE the HD Powder!  Its so true that you can see the results immediately.  I am about to go to Sephora in a few and MAC (they are right next door to each other) so I can decide between MAC's F&B and MUFE's.  For those who have tried the MUFE F&B and the MUFE Mat Velvet +, which one is better in your opinion?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 14, 2008)

I got their star powder in the purple shade and it's nice but i prefer MAC pigments. :/


----------



## LatinaRose (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dragonflie* 

 
_I tried the Matte Velvet foundation today and was a bit disappointed. It looked great at first, after about 2 hours my face looked pretty oily, the color stayed in place though. I also didn't really like the liquid liner. It got really dry on me, and when I went to fix the line later in the day the liner came off in chunks.

I love the eyeshadow though- super pigmented, great purples._

 
I had the same experience with Matte Velvet.  Their makeup artist used it on me and I was really disappointed with it.  

I am going by their counter to pick up a sample of the HD foundation used by Kim K.  I use F & B right now and I'm not entirely thrilled with it, but then I've never been thrilled by any foundation.  One of these days I'll find a HG!!  

I love love love the AquaEyes liners.  Very smooth and they last a super long time.


----------



## miss_supra (Aug 17, 2008)

I LOOOOOOOVE the HD foundation. I got a sample of it this weekend and OMG, it's awesome. My pores were less noticeable. Very little of this stuff goes a long way. My boyfriend was surprised to see the difference and it looked natural.


----------



## shygirl (Aug 18, 2008)

I tried the HD Foundation over the weekend at Sephora. I'm NC50 and shade 177 (Cognac) was the best match. Shade 177 is described as "for dark skin with yellow undertones." 

The mua only used three small drops to cover my entire face. She used a foundation brush. No primer or anything else on my face. No cleanser on my face beforehand. I have combination skin (slightly oily t-zone).

Results immediately after application in store: 
No perfumed scent; unscented.
'Ok' coverage. 
The finish was semi-matte.

Results about an hour later; pics taken in day light:
Still semi-matte
No color oxidation
Natural look in pics; no ashiness.
Wondered if I could have achieved the flawless look with primer, and a tiny bit of concealer.
T-Zone definitely not oily.
My mother thought my skin looked beautiful.

Results five hours later:
Still semi-matte.
Did not fade or rub off.
Slightly oily t-zone.

LIKES:
No scent.
No ashiness in pic taken in sunlight.
Felt natural; not heavy.
Did not rub off by simply touching my face! I loved this! 
It washed off really easily but had not rubbed off through normal wear.
Removed foundation with just soap and warm water; and did not use makeup remover. No traces of foundation left.

DISLIKES:
Price but you get what you pay for.

Here are two pics of the fdn sample:


----------



## honeyjr (Aug 21, 2008)

I think MUFE is great. I got the HD line - loose powder last month and the foundation, green primer (for redness when my sensitive face gets irritated) and the little kabuki brush this week. 
I looooove the foundation. The primer cancels out the red quite well. Looks natural, evens out my skin tone  and it doesn't look or feel like I have anything on my face! I can wear it with or without the HD loose powder.
I've been using the GA Luminous Silk foundation and was going to order Face Atelier (I tested a sample and it rocks), but I am going to hold off as I am reeeaally liking the HD stuff


----------



## mustardgirl (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey guys =)  I'm new to Make Up Forever but wow - I am in love with their HD foundation and primer!  I needed a new foundation because I ran out and I am super picky when it comes to foundation because I have that t-zone problem but I agree with shygirl on basically everything she pointed out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I found an exact color match which totally surprised me, didn't have to work so hard at blending it or worrying about the "line" at the jaw or hairline, and the only tiny little downside was dealing with a teensy bit of oiliness on my t-zone which I noticed about 4-5 hours later.  Normally my t-zone is looking like an oil slick after only one hour so I was totally impressed with this foundation!  I really want to try the powder now~  I have huge pores on my nose though so I wonder if it will help diminish the size or not.


----------



## a_star (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi everyone, i REALLY REALLY want to try the Makeup Forever HD Foundation.
Im an NC30 and would like to ask if anybody know what shade i would be.

Thanks a MILLION to whoever can help me find my right shade because im from the UK and i can only order Makeup Forever products online.


----------



## makeba (Aug 26, 2008)

i am interested in this line of products as well. the velvet matte foundation sounds interesting to me. i am now nw40 in mac and wonder if any one could suggest what shade i would likely be in mufe???


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 27, 2008)

I bought the Mat Velvet foundation yesterday.  I am NC40 and got shade 45 which is pretty good.  The only thing is, its just not yellow enough and my face therefore looks a bit dull.  

The plus side is, I havent had the need to blot powder at all and its now half three and Ive had it on since 7.30am.  It really is matte... 

Whats annoying about the MUFE shades is that each foundation has different shade numbers so its not like I can pick up a 45 in their HD foundation or whatever.  With MAC for example I know im nc40 all round their diff foundations.


----------



## rbella (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm NW20 and I bought the face and body foundation and I am in love with it.  One of the problems I have with my job is that when I am putting out "Open House" signs, all my foundation has sweated off by the time I get to the actual open house.  With this stuff, it stays on, but doesn't feel nasty.  It is light, buildable and all around awesome.  I use it in the color Ivory and it is perfect.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey does anyone here use their Mat Bronzer? I'm looking at it on sephora.com and it looks interesting. I want a matte bronzer

TIA


----------



## lilsuzy (Aug 28, 2008)

I love MUFE, I have some of their eyeshadows and LOVE THEM!! they are very intense MY FAVORITE IS NUMBER 92! that Purple its like the best purple I have its awesome!!!!


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 31, 2008)

I bought the MUFE full coverage concealer earlier this month, and have really been trying to get it to work for me. While the color match was fine, it seemed like the more I stippled it on to my dark spots for coverage, the more I could see the dark spots straight through it all. Plus it was the exact color as the mix I made my MAC studio finish (2 mac concealers to MUFE's one in terms of price), so I returned the MUFE today. MAC wins in the full coverage concealer dept for me right now...I do want to keep checking for what else MUFE has. Scared to try that mat velvet fndn...and I have to go to sephora for it *sigh*


----------



## Penn (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *a_star* 

 
_Hi everyone, i REALLY REALLY want to try the Makeup Forever HD Foundation.
Im an NC30 and would like to ask if anybody know what shade i would be.

Thanks a MILLION to whoever can help me find my right shade because im from the UK and i can only order Makeup Forever products online._

 
I'm an NC 30 too but I've gotten a bit more tanned over the summer, I just recently bought the HD foundation in 128. HTH


----------



## JoeyEmma (Sep 1, 2008)

Is there anywhere wherr I can see swatches of F&B compared to Mat Velvet?

This girl has AMAZING swatches of F&B, but I'd like to see them next to MV+
The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: Make Up For Ever (MUFE) Face and Body Foundation

I've got MV+ in 30 and need to work out what shade I am in  F&B. I'm NC25 in MAC


----------



## a_star (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Penn* 

 
_I'm an NC 30 too but I've gotten a bit more tanned over the summer, I just recently bought the HD foundation in 128. HTH_

 
Thank you so much for letting me know. I really cant wait to get this foundation hehe.
<3


----------



## SweetCheeks (Sep 1, 2008)

I got samples of the HD and I am in love with this foundation ... now to find the right shade ! I have yellow/olive undertones, light/medium skin but the 153 is way too dark and the 123 is too light and both are too golden ... I am thinking 128 may be the answer to offset my problem, thoughts?


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_i am interested in this line of products as well. the velvet matte foundation sounds interesting to me. i am now nw40 in mac and wonder if any one could suggest what shade i would likely be in mufe???_

 

I have worn MUFE for a little bit now.  I have been wearing their Mat+ Velvet.  I am NW 47 and I wear 180 in the HD.  I would try the 175 or 177 for you, depends on your undertones.


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_i am interested in this line of products as well. the velvet matte foundation sounds interesting to me. i am now nw40 in mac and wonder if any one could suggest what shade i would likely be in mufe???_

 

I am NW 47 and I use Mat Velvet in 85... I mix 85+90 in the summer.  I would suggest 70 or 75 for NW 40.


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_did you set with powder?_

 

set it with the HD powder --- Gorgeous!


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 1, 2008)

I am NW47 with a very very oily T-zone.

I do not have many blemishes, but I do have large pores
I use MUFE foundation primer - #4
I use HD fndtn in 180 or Mat + Velvet in 85
I set it with the HD trans. white powder
My face looks flawless and does not look like I have on make-up.  I get tons of compliments at work and while I am out.  A MAC MUA complimented me yesterday.
I have very sensitive skin...this works great!


----------



## manthanoelle (Sep 3, 2008)

I JUST got my first MUFE product tonight; 309 diamond eyeshadow. 
I've been waiting to try it for a long while and haven't had time to go to a Sephora lately.

I was so disappointed with this location I went to, they had no applicator sponges out for testing and the staff was on the not so good customer service side that I didn't get to test anything out. BUT I did see the shadow that I got and it wasn't even a question, I was buying it.


I've been trying to do some research on MUFE, I'd really like to purchase their palette and refill E/S and blush pans. MUFE.com says you can fax or email a store to place an order, now the only MUFE store in the states is in new york. I reside in California. I am wondering if theres any way I can purchase these items persay a second party vendor?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 4, 2008)

I think I am going to pay the retail store a visit sometime very soon.

My experience with the eyeshadows, star powders and hd products has been phenomenal


----------



## SweetCheeks (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Penn* 

 
_I'm an NC 30 too but I've gotten a bit more tanned over the summer, I just recently bought the HD foundation in 128. HTH_

 
Our tones are similar and I also have found the 128 to be the best match


----------



## GoldenGirl (Sep 11, 2008)

Anyone out there an NC50 using F&B?  I'm curious to try the HD foundation, but I don't really want that much coverage.  I think I'll foray into F&B first, then if I like, transition to the HD for the colder months when my skin is drier and more pale....(Paler?  More pale?)   I did check out the HD at Sephora and I'm pretty sure I'm a 177.  Anyone think they can tell me which shade I'd be in the F&B?

ETA:  I went to Sephora last night and thought I was a 175 and got a sample.  But when I put it on this morning it looked like a mask in natural light and in pics.  I think I'll check out the boutique here in the city and get an MUA to swatch me because clearly I have no idea what I'm doing!


----------



## ELEMNOP (Sep 12, 2008)

I just bought the HD Microperfecting Primer and Invisible Cover Foundation in Caramel and the HD Microfinish Powder. It looks great on my skin, and I'm usually weary when it comes to liquid foundation. It looks very natural, almost as if I'm hardly wearing any foundation. It's great. Doesn't feel cakey at all. I am in love with this line.


----------



## Dottles (Sep 25, 2008)

Does anyone know if you can MUFE in the UK?  If so, where?  I want like a wide range of stuff to be available to choose from, I've only seen a few things I think at Debenhams. ;[


----------



## Lucenah (Oct 4, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE MUFE's Face & Body Foundation - it somehow totally evens out your skin tone while looking like you're wearing nothing at all  

I just have a question about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have it right now in shade #34, but I've found that's it a bit dark and a tinge too red-toned for my winter Filipino skin.  What's the lighter and yellower shade before #34?  It looks like I could be #32, but I'm afraid that that might not be yellow enough either. 

What do you light-medium-toned Asian gals wear?


----------



## clwkerric (Oct 4, 2008)

So I have a Q about MUFE...

I use all MAC for my face right now. But I'm starting to hate it. For several reasons.

Starting to look blotchy 
When I take pictures I look like a pale ghost even though I'm NC25-30 
Makes my pores look huge 
My face is starting to breakout A LOT 
Would any of you say MUFE could solve all these problems?

I hear a lot how wonderful MUFE is.

Has anyone else noticed the pale ghost thing about when you take a pic? Does MUFE do that? 

I don't know why the hell it does that. I spoke with an artist and she said there is something in the formula that attracts light and that is why you look pale in pictures. It drives me crazy!!


----------



## sharkbytes (Oct 4, 2008)

My new LOVE is MUFE High Definition Foundation!!!  It's definitely an HG item for me now, I've never ever found a foundation that matches my skin this perfectly.  And it applies like a dream~   I'm 107, I think it's the lightest one but it doesn't wash me out or make my skin look orange.  <3


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lucenah* 

 
_I absolutely LOVE MUFE's Face & Body Foundation - it somehow totally evens out your skin tone while looking like you're wearing nothing at all  

I just have a question about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have it right now in shade #34, but I've found that's it a bit dark and a tinge too red-toned for my winter Filipino skin. What's the lighter and yellower shade before #34? It looks like I could be #32, but I'm afraid that that might not be yellow enough either. 

What do you light-medium-toned Asian gals wear? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Think it will be perf. for you, I wear 32 but it's a tad too dark,but it's def. yellow enough(I'm very yellow-toned), but the lighter color is too neutral... I've recently been wearing it and I actually like it way better than my beloved Mat Velvet +....HTH!


----------



## Siobhan (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dottles* 

 
_Does anyone know if you can MUFE in the UK?  If so, where?  I want like a wide range of stuff to be available to choose from, I've only seen a few things I think at Debenhams. ;[_

 
Hi! The Make-up Artists Provisions store in west London stocks make-up forever (M.A.P). It's a really good outlet, stocks so much stuff!. Check them out on line.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 9, 2008)

I tested the HD powder the other day and OMG it is amazing! LOVE it. 

The only thing I don't like about MUFE is that their entire line isn't very accessible. Yes, a lot of Sephora's carry MUFE but not their ENTIRE line which includes a ton of amazing e/s colors and finishes. Too bad cuz I really reallllly want to fill up my MUFE palette but it looks like I will have to call the store in NY and send the refills to me.


----------



## kittykatsj (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *effboysinthebut* 

 
_I have the HD Loose powder and I love it. I'm an NC25. You can tell a difference once you put it on. Pores are smaller. It's great. Worth the $30. You only need a little though.

As far as shadows they don't have quite as many as MAC but if you like BRIGHT colors they do have what MAC lacks. Some of MAC Pro's e/s are bright but for the most part they don't carry bright colors like MUFE.

I have the Velvet Matte powder and I like the coverage. It stays pretty matte on me, still.

As for the Aqua liners, I've tried using the white one on the waterline and it didn't work out that well. But I haven't tried to use them for normally lining._

 
As for the HD powder i find it a bit drying for my normal skin. When i try to set it, i can see the dusting white powder and i don't really know it if intended for pale skin only because i find it a bit white on my skin. I totally agreed that it makes the skin feel rediculously smooth but i don't know if i will repurchase considering $30 a pop for 0.35 oz is a bit steep.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Oct 10, 2008)

So what do you guys think of the Super Lip Gloss?  I have two, pink and clear.  Initially I really like the texture of them and they felt like they would be long-lasting.  But the more I have used them, the more I dislike them.

I put Pink over MAC Fabby lipstick yday but after a minute the gloss just gathered up on the inside of my lip and went all gooey and sticky.  I think I might be throwing it away.


----------



## naijapretty (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: I love Makeup For Ever!!*

COLOR="Black"] Quote:

 Originally posted by LatinaRose 
"After applying lashes and letting them dry, take the end of a pointy makeup brush (or pointy tweezers) and apply a thin layer of glue along the "seam", where the lashes meet your lid. Clean off the end of your brush and use it push down on your lid to make it "fold" over the seam of the fake lashes." 
 
 [/color][/color][/quote]

there's actually a video on youtube that shows this

YouTube - Quick Trick for Putting on False Eyelashes

I just got the MUFE flash palette and gosh, it's pigmented! A dot was more than enough blush on both cheeks for me. Also got the 5 palette camouflage cream concealer, which is highly rated among MUAs and their undereye concealer (forgotten its name) is very good. HD powder is also getting rave reviews as well.
HTH.


----------



## sh3lby70 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi everyone, newbie from Australia here! I hope I have posted this request in the correct area, if not, feel free to point me in the right direction!

I need your advice with MUFE HD Foundation colour matching as I have to purchase this on-line. I currently use MAC Studio Fix in NW25 or the Select in NW20 - how would that translate across to the MUFE range? 

Thanking you all in advance xx

PS - I love reading all these posts


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 28, 2008)

*MUFE HD Primer*

Has anyone tried this? I just ordered some stuff from Sephora.com and wanted to order this Primer. If anyone has tried it what are your inputs on in and which one is best? I am an NC40 in MSF.


----------



## lanieball (Oct 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clwkerric* 

 
_So I have a Q about MUFE...

I use all MAC for my face right now. But I'm starting to hate it. For several reasons.

Starting to look blotchy 
When I take pictures I look like a pale ghost even though I'm NC25-30 
Makes my pores look huge 
My face is starting to breakout A LOT 
Would any of you say MUFE could solve all these problems?

I don't know why the hell it does that. I spoke with an artist and she said there is something in the formula that attracts light and that is why you look pale in pictures. It drives me crazy!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Which MAC foundation are you using? There are a couple that I prefer for photo shoots and that I haven't had any problems with. 
The artist you talked to probably mentioned titanium dioxide. Products with a high concentration of it reflect light more. If you know you'll be photographed you can also lightly powder your neck or shoulders or whatever skin is exposed to help balance that effect. 
My sister has problems with her skin breaking out from certain MAC foundations but that's all a very personal thing and until you try it it's impossible to say what will work! (Unless you have known allergies/sensitivity to something)


Ok but on to MUFE stuff! If you're an artist I highly recommend the flash color palette!! You can do just about anything with it. I love star powders, although the fuchsia STAINS my lids for days. Anyone else have this problem? My friend and I (NC15 and 20) both experienced it!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: MUFE HD Primer*

I have MUFE's Microperfecting Primer in Blue and I LOVE it. It feels a little lighter than other primers I've used (Smashbox and MAC). And personally I love the blue tint which is good for my complexion, they have a couple other colors tho all seem nice.


----------



## civicbabe627 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: MUFE HD Primer*

I have used the blue primer as well to wear under the HD foundation. I am a 117 in the foundation. I don't feel as though it makes a difference. I wore with primer yesterday, and without today, and it looked the same and stayed on the same amount of time and still looked great!


----------



## COBI (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: MUFE HD Primer*

I agree with civicbabe627.  I bought the HD primer in Blue, but didn't find that it made any difference at all.  I ended up returning it.  For $32, I expected to feel or see a difference.


----------



## Ikara (Oct 30, 2008)

my fucsia eyeshadow also stains but a couple of washes and it's gone ^_^

*clwkerric *you should try MUFE HD fundation, there's no possible way your pores will look bigger with it and you won't look blotchy either


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_I tested the HD powder the other day and OMG it is amazing! LOVE it. 

The only thing I don't like about MUFE is that their entire line isn't very accessible. Yes, a lot of Sephora's carry MUFE but not their ENTIRE line which includes a ton of amazing e/s colors and finishes. Too bad cuz I really reallllly want to fill up my MUFE palette but it looks like I will have to call the store in NY and send the refills to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What are some good MUFE eyeshadows that you recommend? When you bought stuff from the in their NYC store do they charge tax? how much was shipping?


----------



## kmae (Oct 31, 2008)

I am using MUFE Mat Velvet + do you think I need a setting powder like the HD microfinish powder or Super matte loose powder? I like the way my make up looks without a setting powder, but I'm wondering if it will look even better with one?


----------



## honeyjr (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: MUFE HD Primer*

I bought the green one and it didn't make a difference either. I agree with the previous post, for the price it should make quite a visible difference IMO.


----------



## Mabelle (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: MUFE HD Primer*

i like the texture of this better than any other primer ive tried. i dont wear liquid foundation often, but i put it on before i put on my be or another powder. it seems to work great!


----------



## rachybloom (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: MUFE HD Primer*

I got the blue primer as well to help brighten my pale complexion and even out redness.. I think it's fantastic for this purpose but honestly, the only reason I buy primers is to help with longevity and this primer kinda sucks for that purpose. I don't notice a difference most of the time, so I'll probably switch back to Smashbox Photo Finish Light after I finish off the bottle.


----------



## doll.face (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: MUFE HD Primer*

I was interested in one of these primers but after seeing what you guys have to say, I think I'm going to pass. I use the Smashbox primer as well (light) and it works pretty good. It's the only primer I've ever used but it never feels heavy or anything so, I'm happy! It doesn't totally help with oil but whatever, I don't mind using a few blotting sheets during the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Ikara (Nov 12, 2008)

So I was at MUFE site and I've spotted 20 new eyeshadow colors 10 matte (6 new browns! yay!) and 10 shimmery... I've checked Sephora and it seems they already were selling these... anyhow... there's a new shade of *RED*!!! has anyone tried it? it's number 158 - Cold Red


----------



## michelle79 (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilsuzy* 

 
_I love MUFE, I have some of their eyeshadows and LOVE THEM!! they are very intense MY FAVORITE IS NUMBER 92! that Purple its like the best purple I have its awesome!!!!_

 
I love #92!!!! It is the best purple ever!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey guys MUFE also raised the e/s by a dollar. Damn they are almost $20...weeps.


----------



## Ikara (Nov 23, 2008)

Really? is it only on sephora site? 
Where I buy them, they do not rise prices untill Jan so I'll go and get what I want NOW hahaha 
Anyhow they are much bigger than MAC so for me they are still a great value 
(MAC is 16€ and MUFE 18€, MUFE it's still cheaper for what you get)


----------



## ssudiva (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ikara* 

 
_there's a new shade of *RED*!!! has anyone tried it? it's number 158 - Cold Red_

 
i've seen the color "swatch" on sephora.com. if i head over to the store after work today (which i probably will) i'll check it out. and just maybe today will be my lucky day and they'll have purple 92 in stock (it would be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





if they did).


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ikara* 

 
_Really? is it only on sephora site? 
Where I buy them, they do not rise prices untill Jan so I'll go and get what I want NOW hahaha 
Anyhow they are much bigger than MAC so for me they are still a great value 
(MAC is 16€ and MUFE 18€, MUFE it's still cheaper for what you get)_

 
yeah on the sephora site


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 27, 2008)

hey guys i had a question i wanted that hot pink eyeshadow from mufe but when i went to sephora it said blush on it ..is it okay to use this as a eyeshadow it was #75 i believe


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocolicouss* 

 
_hey guys i had a question i wanted that hot pink eyeshadow from mufe but when i went to sephora it said blush on it ..is it okay to use this as a eyeshadow it was #75 i believe_

 

In the MUFE line, blushes and eyeshadows are interchangeable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so any eyeshadow can be a blush, and any blush can be an eyeshadow. I use 75 on my eyes all the time.


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_In the MUFE line, blushes and eyeshadows are interchangeable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so any eyeshadow can be a blush, and any blush can be an eyeshadow. I use 75 on my eyes all the time._

 
awesome that's what i thought cause i see alot of people wear that hot pink and i didn't see it in the eyeshadow section ..yaya im so excited for this


----------



## elmo1026 (Nov 27, 2008)

i finally went to sephora and checkout the HD Foundation i love it. it felt light weight when i put it on. the only think i did not like was the girl who put it on me put it on with her hand and not a brush. but she blended it out with a brush. but anywho i am a 178 in the HD foundation. YEAH!!! I got a huge sample that will at least last me for about 3 day and i got a sample of the HD powder. I can not wait to purchase these items i have to weight until next year after x-mas. I am so excited.


----------



## jennifer. (Nov 27, 2008)

regarding the e/s & blush thing--i was told by the SA at sephora that it was a french thing.  kind of like how football in the UK isn't the same as it is in the USA.  that made sense to me since i don't understand why you'd want to use say, #92, as a blush.


----------



## Ikara (Nov 28, 2008)

jennifer that doesn't make sense to me at all xDDDD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What makes sense to me is if you see a color of eyeshadow that you like for your cheeks why not using it as blush? are they so different after all?
I do not buy many blushes because I use my MUFE pinks/peaches as eyeshadow and blush. It saves a lot of space too *lolz*


----------



## kittykit (Nov 30, 2008)

Has anyone tried the Aqua Eyes?


----------



## Ikara (Nov 30, 2008)

I have one of the aqua eyes pencil (you can see it at the swatches thread)
They apply really smooth and they are LONGLASTING! and really vibrant. I love them, I'm goint to buy more for sure!


----------



## ssudiva (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ikara* 

 
_So I was at MUFE site and I've spotted 20 new eyeshadow colors 10 matte (6 new browns! yay!) and 10 shimmery... I've checked Sephora and it seems they already were selling these... anyhow... there's a new shade of *RED*!!! has anyone tried it? it's number 158 - Cold Red_

 
i just received it today from sephora.com.  swatches here: http://specktra.net/1402310-post18.html i can't wait to wear it and the purple i got.


----------



## Willa (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennifer.* 

 
_regarding the e/s & blush thing--i was told by the SA at sephora that *it was a french thing.  kind of like how football in the UK isn't the same as it is in the USA.*  that made sense to me since i don't understand why you'd want to use say, #92, as a blush._

 




I don't why she said that, because it's not true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MUFE blush and e/s can be used for whatever you want, they are so well pigmented that no difference is made, except when you go in greens, blue and such, un-natural pigmentation.

So you can either buy an e/s but on the box it's going to be a blush. But who cares, really? If I like the color I'm going to use it the way I prefer it.

This is what I like about MUFE, they don't make fancy cases, they don't have new colors each month, they focus on how you can use your products. I've been using these since 5 years now and I see no big differences except they now have HD products and some things here and there...


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 10, 2008)

^ I love MUFE and use it often, but one of the reasons they aren't expanding as widely as they could is because like you said, they aren't making any changes... this is a world where a company needs to evolve in order to stay alive. I live in the capital of BC in Canada, and MUFE is dead in our city. They have a counter that they don't care about and has no staff. This is why the buzz of MUFE is much much smaller then MAC, if they wan't to prosper they need to be more inventive and change product lines... its the only way to expand.

So, working there you may love their product lines, but in reality, a lot of people get ticked with their products for the very reason you listed.... that they don't expand and grow. Because at a point I stopped going to my MUFE counter, because I know theres nothing new... once I own all the products I feel like I'd use, what am I supposed to buy? So I walk to MAC... because I know they are always creating. 


Good on them for the HD foundation though, its my HG... and I love the quality of all their products, but they are no competition with MAC or any other top brand because their marketing isnt strong enough.


----------



## Willa (Dec 10, 2008)

I lied, I've noticed a BIG difference in their marketing campains.

5 years ago, there was no website really, you could not really buy online (now they are at Sephora), everything came from France and when you ordered at the counter it took a while before you could get your things.

The fact is : it's a professionnal/makeup artist line, they don't create as much new products as MAC does because you basically can create as much colors/things as you want with the ones that are already out. Its becoming more and more ''user friendly'' products, but franckly, a normal person who doesnt know much about makeup can't use all the products at their full capacity the first time they use it. Most girls here and MUAs will be able too, because we love makeup, we're aware of what can be done, and what can't. 

I believe MAC used to be like this, and _I dont wanna ''diss'' on MAC_ because I love their products too, but I've noticed a change in the way the products are made, the quality isnt what it used to be (less pigmentation in their e/s). That's how companies do when they wanna reach more people, they make it user friendly, more attractive.

The MUFE counter is just next to MAC at The Bay (Mc Gill metro station) and from what I've seen, it's really not the same clientele, so it's true, they are no competition really, but it's ok, because the prices stay the same


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 10, 2008)

Thats something I will agree with you on, MACs increase in prices has made me buy lots more MUFE... because the quality is better for not much more money, so why not right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gotta love their e/s and hd foundation.


----------



## malvidia (Dec 11, 2008)

last week i bought mufe hd foundation and i couldn't be happier about it! i'm very picky about foundation and i hate feeling that i have a mask on my face. so i usually use very light, minimum-coverage fnd. 

when i had to buy a heavier fnd (my skin is a mess lately) i was pretty worried about not finding something i liked enough. but the girl in sephora was really nice and smart and she tried mufe hd on me. it felt like having nothing on me, yet my skin looked perfect, photoshop-like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the colour match was so perfect that i couldn't see any differences with my neck. i was totally in love! the colour doesn't change, which is a big plus for me since most fnd turn orange on me. i did notice some oiliness on my nose and forehead after some hours but every fnd does that to me.

anyway, i am amazed, truly. it's worth every cent (35 euros... ughhh)


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 15, 2008)

For anyone who wants a glowy look but has oily skin, if you mix some shine on powder with loose powder it makes your skin look so flawless and like a glow within instead of seeing any shimmer. I use the neutral one and it's perfect for that. I use it all over with a really big fluffy powder brush.


----------



## rachybloom (Dec 17, 2008)

Has anyone tried their Lash Fibers Lash Primer? I thought it'd be a good idea to be adventurous and try something different than my beloved Shiseido Mascara Base.. I read good things about it on MUA, but when I bought it.. honestly I don't think it's that great. I love dramatic length and volume in my lashes and this just mildly helps to lengthen and define, but NO volume (though it claims to). Is there a special way to put this on (like letting it dry completely or putting the mascara on when it's still wet..?) With the Shiseido base I just put the mascara on directly afterwards and it worked SO well. help? I really want to make this work. I've used it with YSL Faux Effet Cils, CG Lash Blast, and Maybelline Colossal Lash and I feel like it just makes the mascara work WORSE


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 18, 2008)

I love MUFE! I have their Diamond Powder in White Gold and Mauve. I also have thier false lashes. I'm hoping to try their other products as well.


----------



## 3773519 (Dec 18, 2008)

im actually very new to MUFE and am doing a change from MAC to MUFE. i think ive gotten everything MAC has to pretty much offer. I'm not gonna stop but im moving on pretty much. MUFE is rich in pigment and its not much more then MAC sine MAC is raising the prices. NOW has anyone tried purple 92??? its always sold out dangit! i must have!!


----------



## zmnim (Dec 24, 2008)

I know a make up artist that swears by Make Up For Ever Super Matte Loose Powder in #12.


----------



## pr317 (Dec 26, 2008)

I have the HD finishing powder, and I agree, it _can _look a bit chalky and dry on my pale skin.. But if I make sure I'm very moisturized and use bronzer under it, it doesn't do that. Also, you really only need a tiny bit!
I like it and it does what the sales rep. said ("Makes your face look almost blurry and flawless and sets all your makeup underneath"). I'm happy with it, although it does have a weird chalky smell you can't help but notice when you dust it near your nose!


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 30, 2008)

Does anyone know the price of the 6 pan palettes from MUFE! In any currency? I am thinking of picking up one or two tomorrow


----------



## Sanayhs (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Does anyone know the price of the 6 pan palettes from MUFE! In any currency? I am thinking of picking up one or two tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I _think _they're $12 USD.

EDIT: I checked, and I thought right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 $12 US for a 6 pan MUFE palette.


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 31, 2008)

has anyone ever ordered from the MUFE store in NYC? If so how much was shipping and did they charge tax? 

Also I was planning on ordering at least 10 e/s any recommendations?


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks, I bought one today and they were 14.50 canadian


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a few questions and they may have been asked before. I was too lazy to read all the pages sorry!!! 

What is the difference between HD, Matte Velvet, and Face & Body? Right now I am using HD and I like it but I was wondering if maybe the other foundations are better suited for my skin. I have oily/combination and acne-prone. Would Matte velvet be better for me? What are the coverage differences with these three foundations? Do the other cause breakouts?

How are the primers? Like them? Hate them? Worth the price? 

Also, how are the concealers? Which one is best?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Willa (Jan 17, 2009)

The HD is a ultra covering foundation, doesnt fit to everyone because it covers everything, including freckles. Personnaly, I wouldnt like to cover them, I wouldnt look like myself.

Matte Velvet has a good coverage, but not as much as HD. It's good for people with normal/oily skin. 

Body and Face is 70% made of water, it's a gel texture. Good for people who doesnt like to wear foundation, you can't feel it on your skin, it's very light. Doesnt cover, but it unifies your skin. I use it and I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for primer, the white HD is def. my favorite. I like that it unifies my skin before applying my foundation.

Concealer : Full cover is for people who knows about technical, because you have to use it with powder, to do the job better, usually for people with scars, sun damaged skin or depigmentation. I use lift concealer and it's perfect, applied after your foundation and always with a brush, not your hands because it changes the PH of the product.


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_The HD is a ultra covering foundation, doesnt fit to everyone because it covers everything, including freckles. Personnaly, I wouldnt like to cover them, I wouldnt look like myself.

Matte Velvet has a good coverage, but not as much as HD. It's good for people with normal/oily skin. 

Body and Face is 70% made of water, it's a gel texture. Good for people who doesnt like to wear foundation, you can't feel it on your skin, it's very light. Doesnt cover, but it unifies your skin. I use it and I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for primer, the white HD is def. my favorite. I like that it unifies my skin before applying my foundation.

Concealer : Full cover is for people who knows about technical, because you have to use it with powder, to do the job better, usually for people with scars, sun damaged skin or depigmentation. I use lift concealer and it's perfect, applied after your foundation and always with a brush, not your hands because it changes the PH of the product.




_

 
Thanks for the awesome descriptions! I guess I did get the right foundation. HD it is haha! I need coverage because I have acne scars and red marks. I really appreciate your response!


----------



## Willa (Jan 18, 2009)

Or, you could use Matte Velvet with HD green primer for your redness
It would also cover the redness of your scars (if there is) but it cannot hide it. The All Matte would be good to ''fullfill'' a little the scars, it's good for people who's pores are large, you apply it after your foundation. It's a silicone gel.

You can always send me a pm if you want, I sometimes work for MUFE and I've been using these products for more than 5 years now


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Or, you could use Matte Velvet with HD green primer for your redness
It would also cover the redness of your scars (if there is) but it cannot hide it. The All Matte would be good to ''fullfill'' a little the scars, it's good for people who's pores are large, you apply it after your foundation. It's a silicone gel.

You can always send me a pm if you want, I sometimes work for MUFE and I've been using these products for more than 5 years now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks I appreciate it!


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, I want to get into MUFE!
I want to check out the Face and Body Foundation. I'm tired of using my MAC Moistureblend make up.
Does anyone in particular know what an NC30 should use in MUFE? I've read it's hard to match NC30 to MUFE. I hope that's not true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also want to check out the eyeshadows too! Only the bold matte colors though, I have enough shimmers and iridescent stuff from MAC. I want the 92 and the 75! But to my knowledge, 75 isn't available from Sephora? (It's not listed on their site.)


----------



## anguria (Jan 18, 2009)

^^I'm also an NC30 and i use #32 in F&B, great match for me! Not sure about the HD though.


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Wow, I want to get into MUFE!
I want to check out the Face and Body Foundation. I'm tired of using my MAC Moistureblend make up.
Does anyone in particular know what an NC30 should use in MUFE? I've read it's hard to match NC30 to MUFE. I hope that's not true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also want to check out the eyeshadows too! Only the bold matte colors though, I have enough shimmers and iridescent stuff from MAC. I want the 92 and the 75! But to my knowledge, 75 isn't available from Sephora? (It's not listed on their site.)_

 
Its listed under the blush part of the MUFE section on the Sephora website


----------



## Septemba (Jan 18, 2009)

I read all the great reviews on the Lift concealer and now I really want to try it! Does anyone know what the palest shade is?


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a question about concealer too, I want to purchase one of their concealer palettes, which one do you think would go best with my skin tone?
I am NC15 or MUFE HD 117


----------



## Willa (Jan 18, 2009)

The concealer palettes are great, I mostly use the pallest color from my #5 but as a base for my e/s, it stays all day without creasing, IMO better than Urban Decay's Primer Potion.

I bought this one because I wanted something versatile, I can correct redness (with the green) and use it on other people I do the makeup with the other corrective colors.

This is a good product, very covering, because it's thick.
If you're looking for a concealer under your eye only, I'd buy the Lift concealer because it's easier to work with. 

But for a pale person, I'd use the #1, #2 would fit better on asian, #3 and 4 for darker skins. 

The pallest color in lift concealer is #1, but from what I've experienced when I did people's foundations and concealers in store is that #3 fits a lot of people. 






Edit : 

Here's the #12 concealer 





In my #5 palette it's #13, but #12 is paller and more versatile, as I can use it to make my e/s pop! Like if I was using a white NYX stick or something like that. But I prefer MUFE because the quality is there, it never let me down


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_
Here's the #12 concealer 



_

 

what brush/technique would you suggest using to apply this concealer b/c it's so thick
tia


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 20, 2009)

I am NC35, what color would I be in the HD foundation and concealer palette? Thanks!


----------



## Willa (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_
what brush/technique would you suggest using to apply this concealer b/c it's so thick
tia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I simply use a concealer brush from MUFE, I think it's #6N
You can also do it with your fingers, but it can be tricky because it sometimes changes the PH of the product. Under an e/s it's ok... but as a concealer itself it's not the best


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I simply use a concealer brush from MUFE, I think it's #6N
You can also do it with your fingers, but it can be tricky because it sometimes changes the PH of the product._

 
Thanks for the speedy response , Willa! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Under an e/s it's ok... but as a concealer itself it's not the best_

 
Which concealer is the the best for under eye?


----------



## Willa (Jan 20, 2009)

It's my pleasure to help when I can
My favorite concealers from MUFE are the Lifting ones, they blend perfectly!
I only use my palette, or the one on the pic I posted, as an e/s 

@ GlamYOURUs : I wish I could help you on that one, but I'm not familiar enough yet with MAC's skintone chart. Trying it would be the best answer right now. I wouldnt suggest a foundation to somebody I can't see face to face, a concealer is diffrent IMO, but a foundation it's a total other thing.


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 20, 2009)

Willa, you're awesome.
As I mentioned before, I use MUFE HD 117 and I'm looking into all of MUFE's concealers and those type of products,

What do you recommend I check out?
Also, what shade do you think I would be in Face and Body and Mat Velvet?

Thankss!!


----------



## Willa (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Willa, you're awesome.
As I mentioned before, I use MUFE HD 117 and I'm looking into all of MUFE's concealers and those type of products,

What do you recommend I check out?
Also, what shade do you think I would be in Face and Body and Mat Velvet?

Thankss!!_

 
Thank you darling, this is sweet of you <3

First, in Matte Velvet I would maybe try #15 or 20, depending on the yellow undertones in your skin. 15 is very light.
Then with Face and Body I'd give a try for #32, remember, F&B isnt covering, it's only unifying the skin.

Can you access the products in person? Do you have a Sephora near you?
I wouldnt buy online without having tried it before.

For a concealer, as I always say, the Lift concealer is awesome, #3 is a winner.

Or, #1 camouflage palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope it helps, still learning a lot about foundations tho.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Willa, you're awesome.
As I mentioned before, I use MUFE HD 117 and I'm looking into all of MUFE's concealers and those type of products,

What do you recommend I check out?
Also, what shade do you think I would be in Face and Body and Mat Velvet?

Thankss!!_

 

If you can get over to the mainland Vancouver, you should check out the MUFE counter in Sears Pacific Centre to get colour matched. It's a Pro MUFE location and the girls there are awesome. There's also the MUFE counter in the BAY Pacific centre just incase they might be out of stock of a certain items at the Pro location


----------



## xoleaxo (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I am NC35, what color would I be in the HD foundation and concealer palette? Thanks!_

 
i'm an NC35 too and i wear #128 in the HD foundation.  hth!

does anyone know what ONE shade darker is from #32?  The way MUFE numbers their foundations is confusing.  I really like #32 but it's just SLIGHTLY too light.  Thanks


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_
... remember, *F&B isnt covering, it's only unifying the skin.*_

 

best description ever! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_does anyone know what ONE shade darker is from #32?  The way MUFE numbers their foundations is confusing.  I really like #32 but it's just SLIGHTLY too light.  Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
kinda hard to say b/c MUFE's #'s are so non sensical

I bit the bullet and spent the money to buy 2 F&B 's to mix my own colour.
My super palest self is closest to #32 but that is if I've been hiding from the sun for 6 months...
I have olive toned skin so for my darker F&B to mix,I went to my super-tanned olive version ... #18

#32 on it's own is too light for me but I mix with portions of #18 to darken as my tan changes through the year and #18 gives me that yummy olive undertone that I need

and it works out well for contouring/highlighting b/c the edges of my face is darker and working and blending the 2 colours lets me create that "spotlight" effect in the centre of my face

i only figured this all out with the help of my MUFE MA so def get some professional help in person if you can

*side note: I don't wear HD b/c we couldn't get a perfect match and I didn't want fiddle mixing colours b/c it's not forgiving as the F&B
HTH...


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks guys, I have a MUFE counter just a few minutes from my house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just don't trust the girls opinions there, I always seem to have more product knowledge then they do - they aren't very well trained. Thank-you for your opinions


----------



## Willa (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Thanks guys, I have a MUFE counter just a few minutes from my house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just don't trust the girls opinions there, I always seem to have more product knowledge then they do - they aren't very well trained. Thank-you for your opinions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ho my god that's so sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish they we're all as professionnal as the ones at my counter 
The manager is sooo sweet!

But I know how you feel, last week I met the Director of MUFE in Quebec's province, and I knew stuff she didnt... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I kinda mentionned that I love to take information on makeup anywhere I can, including on the internet, and she gave me a weird look, like it wasnt ok... I guess some people underestimates the power of Specktra


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Thanks guys, I have a MUFE counter just a few minutes from my house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just don't trust the girls opinions there, I always seem to have more product knowledge then they do - they aren't very well trained. Thank-you for your opinions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm 117 in the HD one and I'm between a 15 and a 20 in the mat velvet so I use 15 with a slightly darker powder to compensate for that and it ends up being a very close match.


----------



## Ikara (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Thanks guys, I have a MUFE counter just a few minutes from my house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just don't trust the girls opinions there, I always seem to have more product knowledge then they do - they aren't very well trained. Thank-you for your opinions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know what you mean!
I went to MUFE pro store and they gave me some samples of the HD, the girl looked at me (indoor store lightning, and a bit dark) at matched me perfectly!
I went to Sephora's counter and the girl gave me #140 (and I'm 117!!!)
(NC20 in MAC SFF, 20 in Mat velvet+)


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ikara* 

 
_I know what you mean!I went to MUFE pro store and they gave me some samples of the HD, the girl looked at me (indoor store lightning, and a bit dark) at matched me perfectly!
I went to Sephora's counter and the girl gave me #140 (and I'm 117!!!)
(NC20 in MAC SFF, 20 in Mat velvet+)_

 

Ugh don't you hate that! well atleast you can get matched!
At my counter there isnt any staff.... ever... like they actually don't have employes... for real.

And they don't carry 117 which is a sephora exclusive
and since I live in BC, we don't have a sephora (lol it never ends!)
so after buying and returning 110, I bought 117 off of a specktra girl, and it was a perfect match.

Thankgod. What drama.


----------



## Willa (Jan 21, 2009)

I've been told that all Sephora exclusives will be available soon in all MUFE stores or counters. Let's hope it's true!


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I've been told that all Sephora exclusives will be available soon in all MUFE stores or counters. Let's hope it's true!



_

 

That is beautiful music to my ears!!!

I actually got in a freaking argument with one of the girls at the MUFE counter... she wasn't even a MUFE employee, she just works in the beauty section of sears. And she advised me on a foundation that ended up being the wrong shade, and they have a "you can't return it if you use it" policy. So I went back and explained, very nicely of course, to the two ladies in that section that I felt really misguided by someone who didn't know the shades or the product, and the color and undertone were all wrong for me. The lady had told me that 110 is 117, sephora just labels them differently. Which I knew was bolognia but I hoped it worked out for my skin. Didnt work out. And when I took it back they refused to return it and I said, I felt conned into buying a product by someone who obviously had no experience with the colors or the forumla and I want to return it. And then they tried to argue with me telling me that MUFE doesn't make a 117 and theres no such thing!? LOL I have it in my bathroom! Its not as if I'd be making that up.

Long story short, after I let them know how upset I was about their standards, I returned the product. Keep in mind, these are 50 dollars plus tax in Canada.


----------



## Willa (Jan 21, 2009)

I F-ING hate Sears for that!!!
I can't trust any other counter than my downtown one...
A friend of mine went to Sears back in dec. for a makeup (you buy 45$ and get a makeup for free). She was disapointed and misguided on certain products.

I talked about it to the manager at my counter and she said that she hates that too... They don't have time to train them properly, and that's what happen.

I went to Sears to buy my products after christmas (gift card), and it was a Shiseido lady who was at the MUFE counter. Maaaannnn the whole time she was trying to sell me her stupid cleanser. I - DON'T - CARE . com about your things, I'm here for MUFE and that's it! The worst, after spending 160$ she only gave me crappy stupid and BLEHHHH samples of guess what? Shiseido 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate that they sell wrong colors to other people, and it ends up not being used, worst : in the garbages!!!!


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I F-ING hate Sears for that!!!I can't trust any other counter than my downtown one...
A friend of mine went to Sears back in dec. for a makeup (you buy 45$ and get a makeup for free). She was disapointed and misguided on certain products.

I talked about it to the manager at my counter and she said that she hates that too... They don't have time to train them properly, and that's what happen.

I went to Sears to buy my products after christmas (gift card), and it was a Shiseido lady who was at the MUFE counter. Maaaannnn the whole time she was trying to sell me her stupid cleanser. I - DON'T - CARE . com about your things, I'm here for MUFE and that's it! The worst, after spending 160$ she only gave me crappy stupid and BLEHHHH samples of guess what? Shiseido 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate that they sell wrong colors to other people, and it ends up not being used, worst : in the garbages!!!!_

 

I totally agree. I would have respected the sears employees 100% more if they had have honesty said when I was going to try the product "I don't work for Make Up For Ever so I am not the best person to advise you, but if you like we can try some colors on your skin and try to make the best choice"

instead of being like "omfg 110 is your color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yeah its the same as 117, blah blah"


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 21, 2009)

MUFE has 2 Pro locations in Canada.
1 is in Toronto and the other is Vancouver. 

There is MUFE counter at the BAY just a block away but I never go there cuz I kinda get the vibe the girls there are just salestaff and not really make up artists

omg i feel so bad for u blindpassion, after hearing about your horror stories, I'd def try to get to Vancouver... call ahead to make sure that someone is on staff that day... It's aweful that I don't remember her name but the cute East Indian girl there is such a sweetheart and I'd totally recommend her help

Thy only have like 2 make up artists on staff ad they are both actually make up artists. The location of the PRO MUFE counter in Sears Pacific centre is a blessing and a curse at the same time.... poor girls freeze their lil butts off cuz they are right by the doors off Robson Street but they have a whole wall that is floor to ceiling windows so the whole place is flooded with natural light

And don't forget that if you plan on buying a min of 3 items, they do a full make up application.... 

good luck in ur hunt!


----------



## xoleaxo (Jan 21, 2009)

i really wish we had a MUFE counter here!  we only have Sephora & i have been horribly "matched" with a couple of different lines.  I really liked #128 in the HD foundation, but I think i need to be rematched because my tan faded a little.  since i dont' trust their matching skills sometimes, i almost always get a sample first so i can try it at home & see it in good lighting.


----------



## Sanayhs (Jan 22, 2009)

The mat velvet + in 15/alabaster is a dead-on match for my skin. Will one of the concealers match me just as well? Most concealers in the world like to turn orange on me, and that's just not cute. I don't have MUFE anywhere near me, as I'm in Halifax.


----------



## Willa (Jan 22, 2009)

Sanayhs : if foundation turns orange on you, you may wanna use a ''cooler'' shade? Did you try it? Or mixing 2 foundations...


----------



## Ikara (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I've been told that all Sephora exclusives will be available soon in all MUFE stores or counters. Let's hope it's true!




_

 

Really? I mean I'm almost sure the pro store I go to has ALL the line... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I mean in sephora's website the whole line is labelled as sephora's exclusive... hehe
Tomorrow I'm going to the pro store if you know an item which should be ONLY at sephora I can check... but maybe in Spain it works differently...
Well I think the only thing they do not carry are the special sets... but didn't really look for those


----------



## Willa (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ikara* 

 
_Really? I mean I'm almost sure the pro store I go to has ALL the line... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I mean in sephora's website the whole line is labelled as sephora's exclusive... hehe
Tomorrow I'm going to the pro store if you know an item which should be ONLY at sephora I can check... but maybe in Spain it works differently...
Well I think the only thing they do not carry are the special sets... but didn't really look for those 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sephora carry HD shades that in MUFE stores or counters you can't get, also items like the Flash colors...


----------



## Ikara (Jan 23, 2009)

I saw the 12 flash color pallete at the pro store before they sold it in Sephora, that's why I'm asking...
This sounds weird to me... plus at the MUFE site this store appears as the official retailer... maybe it's just in the US?


----------



## Willa (Jan 23, 2009)

and Canada
Yes maybe


----------



## Septemba (Jan 23, 2009)

Willa thank you so much for your posts in this thread, you have been so helpful!


----------



## Willa (Jan 23, 2009)

Today I'm going back to the counter, the MUA wants to give me some things she doesnt use, because I helped them before the holidays. One thing especially, is the HD Kabuki... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Can't wait!


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Today I'm going back to the counter, the MUA wants to give me some things she doesnt use, because I helped them before the holidays. One thing especially, is the HD Kabuki... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Can't wait!_

 
Please let me know how you like it! I have a hundred kabukis is seems... and the HD one feels LOVELY. Id love to know what you think.


----------



## Willa (Jan 23, 2009)

Ho, I already tried it, it's WONDERFUL!
Feels like a soft bunny on your face


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 23, 2009)

hey girls, this is a great thread, I love reading everyone's experience with MUFE. So far I have three MUFE e/s but I really want to try their HD foundation as I'm running low on my Smashbox. We only have one Sephora here in Ottawa and the sales ppl there aren't very helpful at all. Most of the time it takes forever to get someone's attention (even when it's not busy, they just stand around and chat with each other).

Now my dilemma is that I can't figure out my shade from the posts I've read. I'm about an NW30 in MAC right now (so cool toned medium skin I guess). Does anyone know what that translates to in MUFE system? is there a place online I can get matched at? sorry if the questions were already asked...


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 24, 2009)

Just an FYI for those of you who are NC35 (with beige undertones).

I just found out that in MUFE HD Foundation I am #128

HTH!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jan 24, 2009)

I am wondering if I should get *MUFE black e/s* or *MAC carbon*.
What do you think? Are MUFE e/s easy blendable?


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 24, 2009)

^^^ The jury is still out on finding the perfect black
here's a link to a current thread on it

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/i...carbon-128593/

I'm interested if anyone can comment on *MUFE black e/s vs. MAC carbon* too


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_hey girls, this is a great thread, I love reading everyone's experience with MUFE. So far I have three MUFE e/s but I really want to try their HD foundation as I'm running low on my Smashbox. We only have one Sephora here in Ottawa and the sales ppl there aren't very helpful at all. Most of the time it takes forever to get someone's attention (even when it's not busy, they just stand around and chat with each other).

Now my dilemma is that I can't figure out my shade from the posts I've read. I'm about an NW30 in MAC right now (so cool toned medium skin I guess). Does anyone know what that translates to in MUFE system? is there a place online I can get matched at? sorry if the questions were already asked..._

 
If you were thinking of MUFE HD foundation , there are other threads like

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/m...dation-110359/
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/m...dation-128398/

I think if you search them maybe there are some other NW30 ladies who have commented on their experience

HTH


----------



## Ikara (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's a swatch of MAC carbon (left) Vs MUFE black (right) on sephora's liquid luminizer as base. NC20
I think MUFE is more a "neutral" black but carbon builds up color quicker. I don't have any issues blending the MUFE one.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I really want to try their HD foundation ...

Now my dilemma is that I can't figure out my shade from the posts I've read. I'm about an NW30 in MAC right now (so cool toned medium skin I guess). Does anyone know what that translates to in MUFE system? is there a place online I can get matched at? sorry if the questions were already asked..._

 
Why don't you try posting a_ "Hey all you NW30's out there, what HD foundation are you using and what is your undertone?"_ 
in the *Recommendations section*

maybe you can get some responses so it at least narrows down your choices so if you have to you can buy samples from online if you are not near a Sephora or MUFE counter

HTH


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Thanks guys, I have a MUFE counter just a few minutes from my house 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just don't trust the girls opinions there, I always seem to have more product knowledge then they do - they aren't very well trained. Thank-you for your opinions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol... I totally understand what you mean and I feel your pain... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was in Hillside at the MUFE counter today with my lil sister thinking I might buy sis an HD brush and a concealer as a gift but we didn't end up buying anything... 

she was very nice but not very helpful in the way of being knowledgeable...
+ I had an almost uncontrolable urge to run out to the car so i could grab my 224 and come back to blend her eyeshadow for her ... lol *eek*


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_lol... I totally understand what you mean and I feel your pain... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was in Hillside at the MUFE counter today with my lil sister thinking I might buy sis an HD brush and a concealer as a gift but we didn't end up buying anything... 

she was very nice but not very helpful in the way of being knowledgeable...
+ I had an almost uncontrolable urge to run out to the car so i could grab my 224 and come back to blend her eyeshadow for her ... lol *eek* _

 

Are you sure it was the make up for ever employee? The clarins girl likes to run over all the time and pretend to work for MUFE... and she knows n o t h i n g. The girl who apparently is the MUFE employee only works like two days a week I am pretty sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What were you doing over on this side of the pond?


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 25, 2009)

^^^ well ... I was just in today... and it's Saturday so you'd think the MUFE girl would be on since it one of more busy shopping days  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



she couldn't help us really because she said she had an appointment coming soon?? or something? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I thought she was looking the part of a MUFE  employee. She was wearing all black and was really rocking MUFE's uniquely vibrant blue/green colours on her eyes

I asked her to just give me the #2 & #3 Lift concealer and the smaller HD brush and I can just try to colour match my sis myself if she was busy ... and she didn't know what the smaller HD brush was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and they were out of the tester for #3 concealer

so maybe she's not the official MUFE rep... either way, it wasn't a successful shopping mission lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, I'm home to be with my family for Chinese New Year this weekend! 

Happy Lunar New Year Everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GUNG HAY FAT CHOI! (chinese)
CHUC MUNG NAM MOI! (vietnamese) 

p.s. If you make your Vancouver trip to the  PRO MUFE location, call ahead to make sure the MUFE artist is in. Her name is pronounced Ree-Ann (I'm so embarrassed I don't know how to spell her name >_<


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 25, 2009)

duplicate post ^^^


----------



## darkishstar (Jan 26, 2009)

Yay can't wait for eyeshadows 72 and 75 to come!
And Face and Body Foundation and HD neutral primer!


----------



## Lucenah (Jan 26, 2009)

Just wondering, how comedogenic is MUFE foundation?  Particularly the Face and Body foundation?  I can't find any information everywhere - either that or I'm just not very good at looking stuff up. 
Anyone know for sure?


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Yay can't wait for eyeshadows 72 and 75 to come!
And Face and Body Foundation and HD neutral primer! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ooooh... I'm excited for you!
The HD primer is great because it feels so light (like lotion) and it works really well with F&B

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lucenah* 

 
_Just wondering, how comedogenic is MUFE foundation?  Particularly the Face and Body foundation?  I can't find any information everywhere - either that or I'm just not very good at looking stuff up. 
Anyone know for sure? 




_

 
I am totally acne prone... I get those really bad cystic ones that are deep and hurt and often scar. Finding the MUFE F&B has been such a blessing because before that, I could only really use mineral foundations. I don't have expereince with any other of their foundation formulations but I also use their Velvet pressed powder and also no problems there for me...

as always, best to do testers before committing

HTH


----------



## Willa (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lucenah* 

 
_Just wondering, how comedogenic is MUFE foundation?  Particularly the Face and Body foundation?  I can't find any information everywhere - either that or I'm just not very good at looking stuff up. 
Anyone know for sure? 




_

 
I tend to have blackheads easily and the F&B didnt make any to this day
It's 70% made of water, I guess it helps!


----------



## Willa (Jan 26, 2009)

Girls!

I made some foundation and camouflage swatches

Here they are :


----------



## Lucenah (Jan 27, 2009)

Great swatches, Willa! 



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_
ooooh... I'm excited for you!
The HD primer is great because it feels so light (like lotion) and it works really well with F&B


I am totally acne prone... I get those really bad cystic ones that are deep and hurt and often scar. Finding the MUFE F&B has been such a blessing because before that, I could only really use mineral foundations. I don't have expereince with any other of their foundation formulations but I also use their Velvet pressed powder and also no problems there for me...

as always, best to do testers before committing

HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 

Thanks, that's good to know.  It's just that I feel like I've been getting clogged pored with the F&B, but I'm also not sure if it's because I'm not removing the makeup properly.  I mean, I love how it's pretty much undetectable, but that makes it hard to remove, and that could be why.  (how does everyone here remove their F&B or just their makeup in general, btw?) 

It's just odd, I used #34 in the summer, and I didn't have any problems with acne.  Then I realized I needed to get #32 for the winter, and that was when I started getting the clogging problems.  Not cystic acne, but annoying zits and bumps that keep coming back. I also found the texture of 32 the different from 34... it was more watery....  It that normal or do you think the bottle was, old or something?


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 27, 2009)

So I love that MUFE doesn't do samples.
Maybe its just my MUFE. 

The girl who always pretends to work at MUFE but she doesn't, came up to me today and I asked for a sample to take home to my mom - I do freelance and Im looking to get her a new foundation, so I brought in her MAC face and body container and was doing some swatches on my arm to find the right match, so I find it, and then ask for a sample to take to her so she can try it out - she tells me they dont do samples. 

Maybe this is common practice for MUFE but im not really impressed by that policy.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lucenah* 

 
_Thanks, that's good to know.  It's just that I feel like I've been getting clogged pored with the F&B, but I'm also not sure if it's because I'm not removing the makeup properly.  I mean, I love how it's pretty much undetectable, but that makes it hard to remove, and that could be why.  (how does everyone here remove their F&B or just their makeup in general, btw?)_

 
Well, F&B is made with waterproofness in mind. I was also concerned about how I was going to do it take it off because i've never used waterproof make -up before

These days we demand so much of our makeup... that it be waterproof, budge-proof, stays colour-true etc... the formulations have gotten to be so high tech, I think make-up removing and skin cleansing have to be a 2 step process

I knew Estee Lauder made some super crazy stay all day foundation "*Double Wear Stay in Place Make-up*" so I assume they must have some antidote to take it off so I wandered over to their counter and found "*Take It Away Total Makeup Remover*"... I love it... feels like lotion, paper towel or rinse off... made specifically for their waterproof products

I think could use any skin cleanser after the make-up is removed but I just stick to Estee Lauder's cuz a little foams like crazy and i always end up getting them in the department store promos bonuses I don't think I ever need to ever buy cleanser again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh, and i use a $2 facial brush for for cleansing

here's a link to another about finding super-duper make-up removers/cleansers

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f177/w...-clean-116822/

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lucenah* 

 
_It's just odd, I used #34 in the summer, and I didn't have any problems with acne.  Then I realized I needed to get #32 for the winter, and that was when I started getting the clogging problems.  Not cystic acne, but annoying zits and bumps that keep coming back. I also found the texture of 32 the different from 34... it was more watery....  It that normal or do you think the bottle was, old or something?  



_

 
I dunno... I just took a look at my #18 & #32 and #18 (darker) is more solid... and #32 (lighter) is more liquidy but both need to be shaken up before using anyways so I don't think it makes a difference... maybe darker colours have more pigment so the seem slightly more solid of a gel? Just a guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_So I love that MUFE doesn't do samples.
Maybe its just my MUFE. 

The girl who always pretends to work at MUFE but she doesn't, came up to me today and I asked for a sample to take home to my mom - I do freelance and Im looking to get her a new foundation, so I brought in her MAC face and body container and was doing some swatches on my arm to find the right match, so I find it, and then ask for a sample to take to her so she can try it out - she tells me they dont do samples. 

Maybe this is common practice for MUFE but im not really impressed by that policy._

 
wierd... wow blindpassion, you are really not having any luck with you MUFE counter . I feel so bad for you. I can only imagine how frustrating this is for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't know if it's any condolence, but Estee Lauder at Sears Pacific Centre Vancouver also does not do foundation samples.

I love that Estee Lauder desk, they give me lots of love whenever I visit them & I find them super helpful with everything else that I need there but when I asked for foundation samples... They just don't do it?  oh well


----------



## Willa (Jan 27, 2009)

They don't make sample, they prefer to apply it directly on the person...
I guess it's a marketing strategy 
They actually have lots of goodies to give you when you buy (like bags, pouches, small lipsticks, stuff like that) but they don't sample like MAC do.


----------



## Ikara (Jan 27, 2009)

With my last purchase at a MUFE pro store they gave me samples of HD foundation. But I guess is like Willa said... freebies with the purchase


----------



## Willa (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ikara* 

 
_With my last purchase at a MUFE pro store they gave me samples of HD foundation. But I guess is like Willa said... freebies with the purchase_

 
Exactly, they have those ''samples'' but only in certain shades
They don't sample in little jars like MAC


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_They don't make sample, they prefer to apply it directly on the person...
I guess it's a marketing strategy 
They actually have lots of goodies to give you when you buy (like bags, pouches, small lipsticks, stuff like that) but they don't sample like MAC do.




_

 

I've never once gotten a gift with purchase from MUFE lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really need to email the rep for MUFE in the west and let her know whats up.






 I did get to buy MUFE #9 e/s which I lovvveee.


----------



## Willa (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow, I guess I'm spoiled by them... 
You should see the amount of stuff they gave me!
Including a full bottle of F&B! (Dark shade)

Maybe your email will help
Tell us when you do!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 27, 2009)

MUFE 9 was my first and is one of my favs.

Behold, my addiction


----------



## Willa (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 27, 2009)

Thats weird, I went to the MUFE counter @ Sephora and since they didn't have my foundation color, they gave me a sample in sephora's sample jar.

Maybe its different at the actual MUFE store/counter. IDK


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I've never once gotten a gift with purchase from MUFE lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really need to email the rep for MUFE in the west and let her know whats up.






 I did get to buy MUFE #9 e/s which I lovvveee._

 
Awww, blindpassion def needs more love from MUFE. It's so sucky to love a product line but get no service or love back from the company for being an eager customer?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got a free MUFE cosmetic bag when I bought a foundation & HD brush.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Wow, I guess I'm spoiled by them... 
You should see the amount of stuff they gave me!
Including a full bottle of F&B! (Dark shade)

Maybe your email will help
Tell us when you do!_

 
Willa, you lucky ducky!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Thats weird, I went to the MUFE counter @ Sephora and since they didn't have my foundation color, they gave me a sample in sephora's sample jar.

Maybe its different at the actual MUFE store/counter. IDK_

 
Yes, I've heard sephora does MUFE foundation samples.... Sephora is supposedly opening a Vancouver location soon.... can't wait


----------



## wifey806 (Jan 28, 2009)

i just bought the Duo Mat, and I will never ever again buy another foundation! It's everything I've ever wanted, it almost makes me want to cry because I'm been trying to perfect my skin since 10th or 11th grade (and now i'm 27).


----------



## Willa (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_i just bought the Duo Mat, and I will never ever again buy another foundation! It's everything I've ever wanted, it almost makes me want to cry because I'm been trying to perfect my skin since 10th or 11th grade (and now i'm 27)._

 
It's great hey!
Covering, well pigmented


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 28, 2009)

My MUFE counters don't give samples either, but Sephora does.  Someone mentioned EL, mine gave me tons of samples.


----------



## Ikara (Jan 30, 2009)

I wonder if All mat primer and Stop shining aren't really the same? I mean I had the primer and recently bought stop shining to test which one helped me with my oilyness.. They look the same to me and same texture. I applied both products each one on a side of my face and they did work exactly the same on me... so are they really different?? I did throw away the primer box so I can't check ingredients...


----------



## Willa (Jan 30, 2009)

I never used the Stop shinning, I'm sorry I can't help you on that one


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 30, 2009)

I think I'm going to buy the MUFE Matte foundation today. I miss that matte look! I use MUFE HD which I love, but sometimes I just want a really matte face canvas


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 30, 2009)

Hmmm, maybe I will expand my MUFE repertoire, as if i need an excuse to buy more. haha


----------



## Willa (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Hmmm, maybe I will expand my MUFE repertoire, as if i need an excuse to buy more. haha_

 
Sweetie, you know you want to buy new stuff  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I NEED A MUFE FIX RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (ok calm down) 

For real, my next purchase will be the makeup remover, the white one
And I can't wait to receive my empty palette the MUA promised me for the time I gave them during holidays


----------



## blindpassion (Jan 30, 2009)

*I need help ladies!*
*If Im MUFE HD 117, and MAC NC15, what am I in the MUFE Matte foundation!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I went there and couldnt seem to find the right match.*


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ikara* 

 
_Here's a swatch of MAC carbon (left) Vs MUFE black (right) on sephora's liquid luminizer as base. NC20
I think MUFE is more a "neutral" black but carbon builds up color quicker. I don't have any issues blending the MUFE one. 




_

 
Wow thank you so much!

May I bore you with more questions?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Which one lasts longer for you? Which one is easier to work with, texture - wise? If you could only buy one of them, which one would it be?


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Jan 30, 2009)

FYI if any of you ladies are in the Vancouver Area

MUFE is 20% off sale on the travel brush set at the Pro location at Sear Pacific Centre in Vancouver this Saturday January 31

MUFE as a company doesn't put its products on sale...
The counter manager is running this promotion in co-operation of the storewide sale Sears is putting on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't ask if it was all the products or just the brush set

sorry i was a bit brain dead today and forgot to ask but I guess u can always call the counter to ask before headn down


----------



## aic (Feb 2, 2009)

just dropping in here to say that i stopped @ Sephora to got matched for the MUFE HD foundation. A few months ago, when i was tanning ( yeah i know its bad n all) i was MAC studio fix NC 35, and MUFE HD #127. I haven't been tanning for a few months so today i got matched to MAC NC 30 and MUFE Hd #120. HTHS!


----------



## l1onqueen (Feb 4, 2009)

does anyone know if #71, and #18 e/s are available for individual sale?  They were in the crazy expensive holiday pallet at sephora, but I dont see them listed as single e/s's for purchase.


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 4, 2009)

^ check under the blush section of MUFE on sephora, not the E/S section


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Feb 4, 2009)

I am a mac NC 42, what shade would I be in MUFE? I got #127 awhile back, but that makes me look dirty and muddy.


----------



## lukinamama (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_*I need help ladies!*
*If Im MUFE HD 117, and MAC NC15, what am I in the MUFE Matte foundation!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I went there and couldnt seem to find the right match.*_

 

check on Sephora  shade finder


----------



## Ikara (Feb 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_Wow thank you so much!

May I bore you with more questions?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Which one lasts longer for you? Which one is easier to work with, texture - wise? If you could only buy one of them, which one would it be?_

 
I posted this comparison cuz some girls said carbon turned bluish on them and MUFE won't do that for sure! they both last long on me, I can't see much difference on that but I do find MUFE's mattes easier to blend than Mac's


----------



## Siobhan (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_I am a mac NC 42, what shade would I be in MUFE? I got #127 awhile back, but that makes me look dirty and muddy._

 
You'd really have to just try out swatches at your nearest counter to be sure as their shades don't quite match up to Mac's and their shades for darker skin tones can be slightly orangey often too. I actually prefer the face and body shades to the hd ones.


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you guys feel MUFE HD powder is worth it? It's so tiny for the price and it's just silica


----------



## Willa (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Do you guys feel MUFE HD powder is worth it? It's so tiny for the price and it's just silica 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It depends on your needs
I find it very usefull because I started taking makeup classes and I can use it on all skin tones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so, I guess for a MUA it's very versatile.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 14, 2009)

I can't get MUFE F&B #38 in Australia anywhere! It's so annoying, we have one main reseller and they can't order it in for me! Bummed!!


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Do you guys feel MUFE HD powder is worth it? It's so tiny for the price and it's just silica 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm back and forth about how I feel about  MUFE HD powder

After using regular loose powder to set the work my MUFE MUA did on my face, she used the lightest dusting HD powder with MUFE's version of a MAC 187 brush as the final step to set everything... again??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't do pictures so I can't comment on how the overall photographic effect is with or with out it...

That would be a awesome test for the swatch thread
a) make up before HD powder
b) make up after HD powder
same lighting, same camera, same model, same session etc...


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_I can't get MUFE F&B #38 in Australia anywhere! It's so annoying, we have one main reseller and they can't order it in for me! Bummed!!_

 
If you are certain that is the colour you want, is it possible for u to arrange a CP for you? I would do a CP for u but I live in Canada and everything is more expensive here + taxes on top of that.... and our Canada postal rates suck as they raised them recently... USA is a better source for a CP I think


----------



## Ode to Joy (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ikara* 

 
_I posted this comparison cuz some girls said carbon turned bluish on them and MUFE won't do that for sure! they both last long on me, I can't see much difference on that but I do find MUFE's mattes easier to blend than Mac's_

 
Do all of MUFE's eyeshadows stain like #92 does? 
Just got it a few days ago. While the color is amazing it stains like no eyeshadow I have ever used. It's ok for me with an unusual color like that purple, but for everyday black I might be better of getting something that isn't such a hassle to get off!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_If you are certain that is the colour you want, is it possible for u to arrange a CP for you? I would do a CP for u but I live in Canada and everything is more expensive here + taxes on top of that.... and our Canada postal rates suck as they raised them recently... USA is a better source for a CP I think
_

 












Thanks Miss Alpha, that's a good idea! I'll wait until payday and post a thread in the CP forum. 

I'm not even sure 100% if it's the right color so I'll prolly have to shell out for 2 bottles and swap the other so I hope it's worth it!! 

It's so hard to get MUFE here it's unreal!! At least I can get the Lift concealer and shadows so that's one thing. I am lemming their matte orange coral badly after seeing a FOTD!


----------



## Willa (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_Do all of MUFE's eyeshadows stain like #92 does? 
Just got it a few days ago. While the color is amazing it stains like no eyeshadow I have ever used. It's ok for me with an unusual color like that purple, but for everyday black I might be better of getting something that isn't such a hassle to get off!_

 
#75 also stains
The matte, really pink/red/purple ones stains...
They were supposed to change the formula, I don't know if they did, as I still use my old #92 and #75 (bought more than 2 years ago).


----------



## Septemba (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm trying to decide which colour primer I should get. I can't choose between the pink and the blue. I just want something that will brighten my face, I'm PPP. Any suggestions?


----------



## Willa (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_I'm trying to decide which colour primer I should get. I can't choose between the pink and the blue. I just want something that will brighten my face, I'm PPP. Any suggestions?_

 
What do you mean about a color primer?
For the eyes???
What products are you talking about (pink and blue)?

As for me, my e/s base is #12 from the concealer palette.
Stays all day/night long


----------



## Septemba (Feb 17, 2009)

I mean the HD Microperfecting Primer


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 17, 2009)

^ My mom uses the blue and its great for illuminating the skin


----------



## Septemba (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks, bp!


----------



## Girl about town (Feb 17, 2009)

i use the blue primer and i really like it, it really evens out my skintone!! i think i'll try the green one next though!!


----------



## Willa (Feb 17, 2009)

I use the white one, it's great when you have dry skin 
The green one is to use with parsimony


----------



## traxter (Feb 19, 2009)

Reviews of 100% Silica Powder...

*(not powders containing silica or pressed powders)
*
This is an FYI:


*
It seems like silica is a stubborn little sucker that sticks to human lung tissues quite well...provided the exposure limit info I've posted, and the lack of knowledge on its elimination half life & mechanism, it's better to stay away from it...yes dusting one's face every morning for 5mins may seem minute, but the toxic exposure is only 0.1mg-10mg/m3, the volume is only a cube of 1 meter edge, which is likely the volume that we get surround by the powder during application.


I also looked at the MSDS silica sheet from CS, and the exposure level that they've listed from OSHA, PEL & TLV (short for permissible, threshhold exposure levels) for a TWA (time weighted average, ~8hrs/day), is 6mg - 10mg/m3, while to cause silicosis via chronic expos. merely req. 0.1mg/m3. Given that little amount of silica in a volume of a cube with 1 meter edges, I would stay away from silica all together, regardless of the brand.*


----------



## LatinaRose (Feb 22, 2009)

Dilemma!!

How do you get your MUFE eye shadows out of your palette??  I have a 10 pan one and I want to check the shade # on one of them.  I'm scared I'm going to f--k it up or get it all over my hands.  Its really stuck in there!

Any suggestions?


----------



## Ikara (Feb 22, 2009)

I press the side of the cardboard next to the pan and pull the pan up with my nail, if that doesn't work just find something really thin and tiny to squeeze next to it.


----------



## Willa (Feb 22, 2009)

I use my nail limer (a thin and pointed shaped one)


----------



## LatinaRose (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for your tips.  I did manage to get it out by using a nail thingie pressed against the side.  It wasn't easy and once it popped out, I ended up dragging my hand across the palette from the pressure.  Ooops!  Although all the colors looked quite pretty the way they ended up on my hand lol.

Thanks again!


----------



## Ikara (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I've been told that all Sephora exclusives will be available soon in all MUFE stores or counters. Let's hope it's true!



_

 
Yesterday I went to a MUFE store and they had all HD shades (hopefully cuz 117 is not on their site!) and I also got the glossy full couleur collection. 
There are new spring shades available! but I didn't see any special collection pack. 6,7,8,9&10 sephora carries them all except from the 9, pastel mauve

So... they already are available or in Spain it works different hehehe


----------



## Septemba (Feb 26, 2009)

Any fans of MUFE's lipglosses and lippies? Any recs? I've never tried their lip stuff before but I'm thinking about a mini haul this week.


----------



## Ikara (Feb 26, 2009)

I have one lipstick and just bought glossy full couleur yesterday so I'll have to try them a bit...

Lipsticks... are fine, as good as mac

Lipglosses... I just have glossy full, it does smooth out lips, they are minty plus you get x2 the amount in one tube. The color goes on really sheer and they are not sticky. I'll try to swatch them asap.
MzzRach swatched some of the super lip gloss at the MUFE swatches thread, maybe she could tell you more about them.


----------



## MetteLine (Feb 27, 2009)

Maybe this has been asked allready, but I'll try anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Does anybody know, if there are any online shops, who sells MUFE, that ship to Europe (Denmark)?


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_Any fans of MUFE's lipglosses and lippies? Any recs? I've never tried their lip stuff before but I'm thinking about a mini haul this week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm a huge fan of the Super Lip Gloss - great colours and wears like iron.  Very sticky though, so if you cannot stand any stickiness, this gloss is not for you.  I posted a bunch of swatches in the swatch thread - it's about halfway down the page:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...2/#post1347895


----------



## SolarWhite (Mar 11, 2009)

Is anyone interested in the MUFE Camouflage Cream Palette no 1? 
I don't use it very much (about 6x since November) and I am selling it.
PM me if you are interested


----------



## ABB113 (Mar 12, 2009)

I just bought #92 this week.  I was confused, though, because the package is labeled "Powder Blush."  I asked the MA at Sephora and she told me that this is in fact the eyeshadow.  For others that have this color.....are your packages labeled as blush or eyeshadow?  It looks to me like the eyeshadow color....hmmm...


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ABB113* 

 
_I just bought #92 this week.  I was confused, though, because the package is labeled "Powder Blush."  I asked the MA at Sephora and she told me that this is in fact the eyeshadow.  For others that have this color.....are your packages labeled as blush or eyeshadow?  It looks to me like the eyeshadow color....hmmm..._

 

MUFE eyeshadows and blushes can be interchanged - you can use the blush for eyeshadow, or the eyeshadow for blush. Thats why MUFE 92 is labeled as blush.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah, at first the fact that they label interchangeably confused the heck out of me too. 

I totally want to play with patterns and use colors like 92 as a blush. How hot would a purple fishnet pattern be on the cheek for a night out


----------



## shelavou (Mar 15, 2009)

I really like their pink star powder.
It kind of stains your eye thought.


----------



## Painterlyy (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm not sure if this has already been asked but i'll ask anyways.
Has anyone tried their aqua eyes eyeliners? Does it work well for you? Is it really budge proof and waterproof?


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 16, 2009)

I have 5 of the aqua liners and they work really well!!  They do not stain the upper eye lid (happens from eye being open against the lid) and they stay on a LONG time, they're great!


----------



## Painterlyy (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi ok i have another question. I know that there are like...4 different camouflage concealer palettes but i'm not sure which one will suit my skin tone. I am asian so i have a yellowish undertone. My skin is fairly light so i'm around a NC25-NC30. I am not sure if i should go for the N.1 or N.2 palette. Suggestions will be really appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Willa (Mar 17, 2009)

#2 would be better for you I guess


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_I am a mac NC 42, what shade would I be in MUFE? I got #127 awhile back, but that makes me look dirty and muddy._

 
No sure if your question was answered but I an nc40/42 and I was matched with 153 and it looks great I get compliments all the time.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 17, 2009)

Agreed on the concealer palette question,

Number 2 is for light asian skin with yellow undertones whereas 1 is for light european skin with pink tones to it.


----------



## Painterlyy (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks but i have decided to go with palette number 1. The reason being that my skin tone is fairly light and my yellow undertone is super noticeable. Therefore, i have no use for the lavenderish concealer the number 2 palette comes with. My cheeks are super red and i have a fairly red nose so the number 1 palette with the green concealer would benefit me more. But thank you for all your kind suggestions


----------



## ABB113 (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_MUFE eyeshadows and blushes can be interchanged - you can use the blush for eyeshadow, or the eyeshadow for blush. Thats why MUFE 92 is labeled as blush._

 
Thanks!  I definitely went to at least 3 Sephoras before I finally asked the SA at one if they carried #92 in the eyeshadow....lol....Every Sephora I went to actually had the shade available, but I thought they didn't have the eyeshadow in stock because every one was labeled "blush."  Happy I have it now, though!


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Agreed on the concealer palette question,

Number 2 is for light asian skin with yellow undertones whereas 1 is for light european skin with pink tones to it._

 

Adina, I have MUFE HD 117 and MAC NC 15 skin, which I believe is the same skin tone as you?

Which concealer palette would you reccommend for me? Thanks girl.


----------



## bebeflamand (Mar 17, 2009)

I have totally fallen in love with the HD foundation! It only took me 15 years to find the perfect match lol (ok MAC studio sculpt isn't half bad either). I hope they'll carry this product for a very loooong time to come.


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 17, 2009)

Adina I'm NC40/42 and MUFE HD 153 would the No 3 Pallet work for me?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 18, 2009)

Blind, the concealer shades are identical, it all depends on whether you want to counteract redness (with the green) or yellow/sallowness with the purple. 

I say go with 1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Nursee, its hard to tell without seeing a picture but considering you fall in the medium color range I would say 3 is a safe bet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Keep in mind, there are 3 shades to mix to make the perfect color for you. I would just make sure the middle shade is as close a match to you as possible. This assures you won't go too dark or too light with the matching shades.

The other great thing about this palette is that you can use it year round since you can mix up the colors regardless of whether you get a little darker or a little lighter


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 18, 2009)

Perfect, I have a lot of redness so number 1 it is!


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 18, 2009)

Adina what would you say are the top e/s from MUFE I wanna call and order a pallet with e/s and was think about starting off with 5.
TIA


----------



## xoleaxo (Mar 20, 2009)

for those of you that use the concealer palettes on red acne marks/scarring--how well does it work to cover the redness?


----------



## Willa (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_for those of you that use the concealer palettes on red acne marks/scarring--how well does it work to cover the redness?_

 
Since MUFE's products are made for professionnals, you never miss it when you need the job done. If the concealer palette doesnt cover enough, you may wanna go with the Full Cover concealers, wich can be used to cover varicosities of legs and you can go swim without any problem. But, the full cover is to be used in small amounts because it's very thick.

As an example (not with the full cover), with my palette (can't remember the number), I used the green one to cover red scar on a girl's arm, after that I used #12, and tapped on powdered foundation and it went super good for her photoshoot


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2009)

*Makeup Forever Concealer Palette*

Just wondering if anyone tried this palette?  Is it worth the money?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Makeup Forever Concealer Palette*

My review is quite mixed.

I got one and I don't use all of the colors.  If I would do my own little mixing thing, I would probably use more of them.  I just don't feel like I need to use all the shades.  The concealers have been lasting a long time.  They are heavily concentrated, so I don't feel like I need that much.  They are really good quality and cover well.  

I guess --they were pricey for me, since I did not need all the colors.  That is a bit of a waste for me.  The ones that I did use were really good.


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Makeup Forever Concealer Palette*

i too only use 3/5 shades (i have the no. 1 palette and fair skin).
ill never ever use the two darker neutral concealers. 
the pans are pretty small. but you do get 5 of them.
i would probably not buy it again, to be honest. the coverage is good but i feel like it lacks blendability.
i do wish more lines would come out with color-correcting concealers.


----------



## blindpassion (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Makeup Forever Concealer Palette*

Make sure to check out the MUFE thread - we've discussed this topic quite a bit


----------



## Willa (Mar 24, 2009)

This palette is perfect when I go on photoshoots, I have 2 of them, planning on buying all of them. But if you don't wanna buy a whole palette you can just buy a single concealer. I bought #12 to carry in my makeup pocket

(on the left)


----------



## Lessandes (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm wondering that a lot of people said, that MUFE is so pricey compared to MAC ? Maybe my calculations aren't right at all but.....even WITH my MAC Pro-discount they are about the same price....I think MUFE only SEEMS to be more expensive because there is always MORE product compared to MAC ? 

For example:
MAC eyeshadow: 1,5g
MUFE: 2,5g

MAC lipstick: 3g
MUFE: 3,8g

...so even with a MAC-Discount and without an MUFE one...it isn't that expensive, is it ?


----------



## ABB113 (Apr 1, 2009)

I think MUFE is quickly becoming my favorite brand for eyeshadows.  They are so amazing and worth the cost.  I currently own 9 MUFE shadows:  92, 9, 58, 2, 99, 167, 93, and 60 and 5.  I can't wait to play around with the pretty colors!  I also recently picked up the gloss trio set and a star powder in 955.

I totally blame Adina for my new addiction!  

EDIT:  I just found a bunch of MUFE items that I bought in Paris almost 11 years ago lol....


----------



## Ikara (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lessandes* 

 
_...so even with a MAC-Discount and without an MUFE one...it isn't that expensive, is it ?_

 
I do not have a pro discount for MAC but I agree 100% Plus some products I prefer MUFE over MAC (like matte eyeshadows and foundations)


----------



## Willa (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't know if I need to answer...
I'm the one who's been bugging you all on Specktra since I came in


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lessandes* 

 
_I'm wondering that a lot of people said, that MUFE is so pricey compared to MAC ? Maybe my calculations aren't right at all but.....even WITH my MAC Pro-discount they are about the same price....I think MUFE only SEEMS to be more expensive because there is always MORE product compared to MAC ? 

For example:
MAC eyeshadow: 1,5g
MUFE: 2,5g

MAC lipstick: 3g
MUFE: 3,8g

...so even with a MAC-Discount and without an MUFE one...it isn't that expensive, is it ?_

 
Why don't you apply for the MUFE discount?


----------



## Jupiter19 (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lessandes* 

 
_I'm wondering that a lot of people said, that MUFE is so pricey compared to MAC ? Maybe my calculations aren't right at all but.....even WITH my MAC Pro-discount they are about the same price....I think MUFE only SEEMS to be more expensive because there is always MORE product compared to MAC ? 

For example:
MAC eyeshadow: 1,5g
MUFE: 2,5g

MAC lipstick: 3g
MUFE: 3,8g

...so even with a MAC-Discount and without an MUFE one...it isn't that expensive, is it ?_

 
I think it depends on the situation. For me coming from buying BB for years I though MAC was inexpensive. In the short term I would rather buy 10 eyeshadows for $100 than only 5 colors for $100. I am not a makeup artist so it takes me along time to finish the MAC eyeshadows and it allows me to get more for my money now. I have MUFE 92 and I don't think I will ever finish it in my lifetime. The only colors I do invest more in are my neutrals (BB) because I do go through faster (2-3 years per shadow LOL) but for the colors I don't mind paying a lower price for a less product b/c I am not worried about them finishing. Just the way I go about it


----------



## Lessandes (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

  Why don't you apply for the MUFE discount?  
 
I've already applied for it.....but here in my country, there is the rule that you first have to buy products amounting to 800$ to become discount-worthy....so....I've noc hance to get that discount before spendig that much money on it....


----------



## Willa (Apr 4, 2009)

How do you get this discount
I've seen plenty of womans coming with a MUFE card at the store
But for the moment they don't apply a discount, instead they give you products for the same amount...

I don't have the card and they give me 20% off (in products) is it fair?


----------



## Susanne (Apr 4, 2009)

I decided to loose my MUFE virginity soon... with some e/s


----------



## Willa (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I decided to loose my MUFE virginity soon... with some e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YAY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where will you buy it?
Because Jeanette told me that in Germany there wasnt any MUFE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's  shaaaaaaame


----------



## Susanne (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_YAY!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Where will you buy it?
Because Jeanette told me that in Germany there wasnt any MUFE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's  shaaaaaaame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I want to get some from the US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes, no MUFE here


----------



## Willa (Apr 4, 2009)

Haaa ok ok 
It's weird, on Sephora's website they kinda say to every e/s that they are Sephora exclusive... Not true


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lessandes* 

 
_I've already applied for it.....but here in my country, there is the rule that you first have to buy products amounting to 800$ to become discount-worthy....so....I've noc hance to get that discount before spendig that much money on it...._

 
Aww, bummer!! That is so unfair.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_How do you get this discount
I've seen plenty of womans coming with a MUFE card at the store
But for the moment they don't apply a discount, instead they give you products for the same amount...

I don't have the card and they give me 20% off (in products) is it fair?_

 
I applied for it at the MUFE Pro counter at Sears Eaton Centre.  They gave it to me same day.  Its 35%.

http://www.makeupforever.ca/images/ProCard_e.pdf

Do you shop at the Bay?  Bay only gives you the discount in products, Sears takes the discount off your total.


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 4, 2009)

I just found an MUFE blog while googling the pro info!

MAKE UP FOR EVER


----------



## Ikara (Apr 4, 2009)

They did not give me any card but I got the pro discount (30%) from the first purchase. They have my info in their shop database.


----------



## Lessandes (Apr 5, 2009)

This discount stuff sounds rather strange to me :/


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lessandes* 

 
_This discount stuff sounds rather strange to me :/_

 

Make up for ever, MAC, and MANY other brands give discounts to Make-up aritsts. Its a way for the company to help support those in the business.

If you could explain why it sounds strange to you - maybe I could help clear it up for you.


----------



## ABB113 (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_I decided to loose my MUFE virginity soon... with some e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Yay, Susanne!  MUFE e/s are soo yummy.....so many gorgeous colors to choose from!  You definitely won't be disappointed


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 5, 2009)

Susanne!  I can't wait for you to try MUFE. You will die for the shadows: their pigmentation, the colors............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Truly one of the best lines around.


----------



## Lessandes (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Quote:

           Originally Posted by *Lessandes* 

 
_This discount stuff sounds rather strange to me :/_








Make up for ever, MAC, and MANY other brands give discounts to Make-up aritsts. Its a way for the company to help support those in the business.

If you could explain why it sounds strange to you - maybe I could help clear it up for you.  
 
hehe, no it definitely isn't strange for me that you can get discounts...this is GOOD...I already own a MAC pro card ... so I'm familiar with cosmetic discounts...^^

What was strange for me was the requirements for the MUFE discount - because I heard already many different things about it .... I asked already in the store about the discount but the saleswoman there wasn't very...friendly to me and haven't really helped me....but now I wrote an email to the Austrian MUFE management, asking them about the requirements for the discount in my country and now I'm waiting for an answer.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ABB113* 

 
_Yay, Susanne!  MUFE e/s are soo yummy.....so many gorgeous colors to choose from!  You definitely won't be disappointed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Susanne!  I can't wait for you to try MUFE. You will die for the shadows: their pigmentation, the colors............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Truly one of the best lines around.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I am really excited to try these for the first time!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will let you know what I think


----------



## xjsbellamias13 (Apr 5, 2009)

Has anyone seen/swatched the new HD foundation in shade 107. It says it is new on the sephora website. It's supposed to be the lightest shade, which I need since I'm so white!


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xjsbellamias13* 

 
_Has anyone seen/swatched the new HD foundation in shade 107. It says it is new on the sephora website. It's supposed to be the lightest shade, which I need since I'm so white!_

 

Yes - and its VERY VERY VERY pink, its very unnatural. If you're white - like I am, this is way too pink. According to MUFE it was created for saudi arabian Women who want to look very light, and very pink. Kevin James Benette (product developer for MUFE) told me that its a very unnatural color for anyone. He mentioned that no ones skin is naturally this color. 

Check out 110, 117, or 115


----------



## Willa (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xjsbellamias13* 

 
_Has anyone seen/swatched the new HD foundation in shade 107. It says it is new on the sephora website. It's supposed to be the lightest shade, which I need since I'm so white!_

 
I bought it but only to use for mixing with my other shades, it's VERY pink
But can help if you want to add some pink to a yellow-ish tone l


----------



## xjsbellamias13 (Apr 6, 2009)

thanks ladies! That's a shame it's so unnatural and pink. I was hoping to finally find a foundation to match my super pale complexion.


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 6, 2009)

^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have you tried 110, 115, or 117? 

Im NC15 in MAC and 117 is my match.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_Adina what would you say are the top e/s from MUFE I wanna call and order a pallet with e/s and was think about starting off with 5.
TIA_

 
Check out my video where I talk about the shades I have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just search KraseyBeauty on youtube. 

For top 5 I would go with 9 for your light purple, 92 cause its amazing, 5 because it is a gorgeous coral and perfect for summer, 125 as your shimmery neutral, 169 as your smokey gunmetal color

Others worth having are 58 (magenta), 72 (bright blue), 171 (shimmery chartreuse) and 160 (eggplant purple)

Of course if you have a particular color family that you dig I can lead you to some of those. Me, im a purple kind of girl. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ABB113* 

 
_I totally blame Adina for my new addiction!  _

 
You make momma so proud


----------



## Susanne (Apr 8, 2009)

On my wishlist are 

e/s #92

e/s #83

#02 or #91

#57 or #71 or #149 or #171


----------



## Ikara (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xjsbellamias13* 

 
_thanks ladies! That's a shame it's so unnatural and pink. I was hoping to finally find a foundation to match my super pale complexion._

 
Try the other lighter shades and if nothing works I'd say get yourself a couple of flashcolors! you can mix those in any foundation to change its color. It might be a pain in the ass but is all what I can think of now... maybe some yellow to mixt with 107 to neutralize the pink in it? Or maybe get a shade darker and mix in some white?


----------



## babyleese (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm interested in the F&B foundation, and I'm wondering if MUFE Full Cover Concealer in #4 matches me perfectly, what would my F&B shade be?  

From reading reviews, I figure I'm a 20 or 32, and some reviews said that they could pull off both, but I looked at KarlaSugar's swatches and 20 and 32 look quite different. =/

Oh, also, I use MAC Studio Sculpt Foundation in NC20 -- this is a bit yellow, but otherwise, matches very well.


----------



## aquamel (Apr 13, 2009)

Does anyone have a problem with MUFE shadows NOT coming off?  I tried a blue (#60 or #81) shadow at Sephora, looked gorgeous on and when I got home and tried to wash it off, my eyelids were stained teal!  I had to wear black eyeshadow the next day because it was still there after about 3 washings w/different products!  I know their stuff is super pigmented but I don't want to wear the same color for 3 days.

I didn't have a primer on, do you think that would help it come off later?  I do makeup in theatre and need to make sure the actors can get off what I put on, otherwise they'll kill me!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!

Melanie


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 13, 2009)

A primer is a must ^.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 14, 2009)

Ok, I bought e/s #91 and # 92 and a 5 Camouflage Cream Palette from Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The e/s look so bright and vibrant! I will play with them and tell you what I think!!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Ok, I bought e/s #91 and *# 92* and a 5 Camouflage Cream Palette from Sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The e/s look so bright and vibrant! I will play with them and tell you what I think!!_

 





 Welcome to the #92 side hun!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_






 Welcome to the #92 side hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Yay!


----------



## aquamel (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_A primer is a must ^._

 

Thanks!  Today I'm wearing the UD primer with the Chartreusey green MUFE eyeshadow.  Hopefully it'll come off easily, I am going to try the blue again tomorrow with the primer.

-Mel


----------



## Siobhan (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babyleese* 

 
_I'm interested in the F&B foundation, and I'm wondering if MUFE Full Cover Concealer in #4 matches me perfectly, what would my F&B shade be?  

From reading reviews, I figure I'm a 20 or 32, and some reviews said that they could pull off both, but I looked at KarlaSugar's swatches and 20 and 32 look quite different. =/

Oh, also, I use MAC Studio Sculpt Foundation in NC20 -- this is a bit yellow, but otherwise, matches very well._

 
I use the #4 Full cover too but 20 and 32 are both too yellowy dark for me, I'm No. 38 which is pretty much the palest. Not sure about a match for you though if you're NC20 as this is too dark on me.
I usually found that 20 was a good match for Mac 20 users.


----------



## ladyJ (Apr 21, 2009)

Someone told me that several different shades of foundation can be suited for one individual person. Like the girl that color matched me said that I could either wear 120, 123, or 125 in HD. Is this true? I have 123 but I'm thinking I might be more of 120 since I'm NC30 in studio sculpt and 120 looks more yellow. I also want to try the face and body foundation. Can someone share with me the good and the bad of this foundation? Is mat velvet better?

I'm really interested in getting #92 since so many people rave about it.


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 22, 2009)

HD is the king of the foundation world in my opinion. Its formulated like no other foundation out there.

Most foundations are created to mimic your actual skin, and the particles in them are exactly the same size as your skin - and what happens throughout the day is your skin absorbs those foundation particles and you're left with a mask of color on your face.

HD is silicon based and the partciles are very round and larger then those of your skin, so when applied with a proper base, it sits perfectly on the skin throughout the day without falling or slipping, or being absorbed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I recommend it 110%.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 22, 2009)

delete


----------



## alka1 (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_HD is the king of the foundation world in my opinion. Its formulated like no other foundation out there.

Most foundations are created to mimic your actual skin, and the particles in them are exactly the same size as your skin - and what happens throughout the day is your skin absorbs those foundation particles and you're left with a mask of color on your face.

HD is silicon based and the partciles are very round and larger then those of your skin, so when applied with a proper base, it sits perfectly on the skin throughout the day without falling or slipping, or being absorbed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I recommend it 110%._

 
I agree. it feels so different from any other liquid foundation i've tried.

I remember reading about the one ingredient it contains that diffuses light in the same way your natural skin would. sericite I believe? I think it really does work... because whenever i'm outside in broad daylight, I don't feel like the sun is calling attention to my foundation. 

sounds weird.. but i have noticed a big difference in how my skin looks when i'm outside


----------



## Willa (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *freshsheen.* 

 
_Can anyone help me with a Makeup Forever Foundation Color Match?
The nearest Sephora to me is 3 hours away, so its hard for me to get a correct match in foundation, I wear shade 118 in thier HD foundation,
but i want to try thier face and body foundation... any suggestions?
Thanks!_

 
I'd say #3, but let's see what other girls will say


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *freshsheen.* 

 
_Can anyone help me with a Makeup Forever Foundation Color Match?
The nearest Sephora to me is 3 hours away, so its hard for me to get a correct match in foundation, I wear shade 118 in thier HD foundation,
but i want to try thier face and body foundation... any suggestions?
Thanks!_

 
according to sephora's website, you're a Ivory 20 in F&B.


----------



## User38 (Apr 24, 2009)

I am a MAC NC15 -- in MUFE I am 117 -- hope that helps.. I would not want to mislead you.  Maybe you could provide a pic?


----------



## pink_lily82 (May 4, 2009)

I just got the e/s in #92 last night and I can't wait to start using it! It's sooo pretty. I'm thinking of pairing it w/ MAC's chrome yellow for a purple orchid look.


----------



## Susanne (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink_lily82* 

 
_I just got the e/s in #92 last night and I can't wait to start using it! It's sooo pretty. I'm thinking of pairing it w/ MAC's chrome yellow for a purple orchid look._

 
It looks gorgeous with Chrome Yellow!

Let me think of Bright Future and Vibrant Grape from Style Warriors


----------



## User38 (May 4, 2009)

sounds delicious!


----------



## ABB113 (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink_lily82* 

 
_I just got the e/s in #92 last night and I can't wait to start using it! It's sooo pretty. I'm thinking of pairing it w/ MAC's chrome yellow for a purple orchid look._

 

That sounds so pretty!  #92 is an awesome color


----------



## Susanne (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ABB113* 

 
_That sounds so pretty!  #92 is an awesome color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 So glad I got it!


----------



## ABB113 (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 So glad I got it!_

 
I'm glad you got it, too, Susanne!  I want to see some of your looks with it now!  hehe


----------



## Susanne (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ABB113* 

 
_I'm glad you got it, too, Susanne!  I want to see some of your looks with it now!  hehe_

 





 it is on my FOTD list


----------



## ABB113 (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_





 it is on my FOTD list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay!  I'll be waiting patiently, darling!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 5, 2009)

I just bought MUFE#9. I love it! I think it's even better than #92...well maybe because I love the colour lavender.

What should be my next purchase? I love blues and greens


----------



## Willa (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I just bought MUFE#9. I love it! I think it's even better than #92...well maybe because I love the colour lavender.

What should be my next purchase? I love blues and greens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Look at my last FOTD, I used one blue and one green, I'm sure you'll love them


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Look at my last FOTD, I used one blue and one green, I'm sure you'll love them




_

 
wow, what a gorgeous look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't believe I had missed it. I added all of the e/s you used to my wish list


----------



## Willa (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_wow, what a gorgeous look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't believe I had missed it. I added all of the e/s you used to my wish list
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you darling
It's normal you missed it, I don't post FOTD's often... lolll
I wish I could do looks more often


----------



## ABB113 (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I just bought MUFE#9. I love it! I think it's even better than #92...well maybe because I love the colour lavender.

What should be my next purchase? I love blues and greens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
#92 is also a stunning color!  As for blues I have #60 (matte navy), #167 (similar to MAC's Deep Truth, I think), and #83 (a shimmery teal color).  Greens I have #93 (a matte Kelly green) and #168.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 5, 2009)

Saadeh, I have tons of mufe fotds. Check my blog, I am constantly posting on it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you love teals, 168 is the way to go!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ABB113* 

 
_#92 is also a stunning color!  As for blues I have #60 (matte navy), #167 (similar to MAC's Deep Truth, I think), and #83 (a shimmery teal color).  Greens I have #93 (a matte Kelly green) and #168.  Hope this helps!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Saadeh, I have tons of mufe fotds. Check my blog, I am constantly posting on it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you love teals, 168 is the way to go!_

 
wow thanks guys, my wish list is now huge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have only #92 and #9 so far but I can see myself having many more soon


----------



## Sashan (May 7, 2009)

I'm after the HD Foundation but will need to order it online. Can anyone suggest what colour I might be or how I could work it out?

I'm Alabaster in Clinique's Superbalanced Makeup: Makeup: foundations: Superbalanced Makeup

I use Jane Iredales PurePressed Base SPF 20 in Bisque: Jane Iredale Mineral Cosmetics - PurePressed Base Powders

I don't wear Mac foundations but when I was looking at concealers recently the MA said I was NC20.


----------



## Willa (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sashan* 

 
_I'm after the HD Foundation but will need to order it online. Can anyone suggest what colour I might be or how I could work it out?

I'm Alabaster in Clinique's Superbalanced Makeup: Makeup: foundations: Superbalanced Makeup

I use Jane Iredales PurePressed Base SPF 20 in Bisque: Jane Iredale Mineral Cosmetics - PurePressed Base Powders

I don't wear Mac foundations but when I was looking at concealers recently the MA said I was NC20._

 
I'm not sure, but I would say 117?
Wait to see what the other girls will say tho, I don't want you to buy the wrong shade!


----------



## miss rochelle (May 7, 2009)

i thought i'd post in this thread instead of starting a new one.

okay, so this has been driving me absolutely nuts. i came across a site, or a forum post (i don't remember, lol) that actually listed what number the concealers were in the camouflage palette. there was one shade of concealer in palette #3 that i wanted as an individual pot but i forgot to write down the number. sooo, does anyone have that site/post/info/etc? haha. thanks so much!


----------



## Willa (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss rochelle* 

 
_i thought i'd post in this thread instead of starting a new one.

okay, so this has been driving me absolutely nuts. i came across a site, or a forum post (i don't remember, lol) that actually listed what number the concealers were in the camouflage palette. there was one shade of concealer in palette #3 that i wanted as an individual pot but i forgot to write down the number. sooo, does anyone have that site/post/info/etc? haha. thanks so much!_

 
Try either on Sephora or MUFE's website


----------



## Susanne (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss rochelle* 

 
_i thought i'd post in this thread instead of starting a new one.

okay, so this has been driving me absolutely nuts. i came across a site, or a forum post (i don't remember, lol) that actually listed what number the concealers were in the camouflage palette. there was one shade of concealer in palette #3 that i wanted as an individual pot but i forgot to write down the number. sooo, does anyone have that site/post/info/etc? haha. thanks so much!_

 

MAKE UP FOR EVER - Maquillage, cosmÃtique, maquillage professionnel, produit de maquillage, astuces maquillage professionnel


----------



## miss rochelle (May 7, 2009)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think i might've worded my post wrong. i checked sephora before posting but they didn't have the info i wanted. from what i can see on the MUFE site, they don't have the info, either... unless i'm blind, LOL.

i was looking for which of these individual colors were in each palette. i remember the site/post i read saying that both palette #1 and #3 have the same three lighter shade concealers, and the only thing that was different were the last two shades. and that if there was only one shade you wanted, you were better off finding out the number of that individual concealer and buying the pot instead of the whole palette.

haha sorry if that doesn't make any sense, i'm lacking sleep.


----------



## Sashan (May 7, 2009)

I'm concerned with the yellow tones of 117. 

I found these swatches: The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: Make Up For Ever

115 looks close but maybe too light and 118 looks a little too dark but 117 looks too yellow lol.

Is anyone NC20?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I'm not sure, but I would say 117?
Wait to see what the other girls will say tho, I don't want you to buy the wrong shade!_


----------



## genduk26 (May 7, 2009)

So I got camouflage cream concealer #17 (green) a couple week ago to cover redness/blemish. but it doesn't really cover the redness. did i pick the wrong color? or do i miss something? i'm using MUFE Mat + #30/40 as a reference.


----------



## blindpassion (May 7, 2009)

Im NC15 and MUFE 117 is my exact match


----------



## Sashan (May 7, 2009)

From your FOTD's I'd say you're paler than me. I also have more pinky/red tones. MUFE 17 blends perfectly with your skin tone and gives such a natural flawless look! I'm really hoping it's the foundation I've been searching for.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Im NC15 and MUFE 117 is my exact match 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## blindpassion (May 7, 2009)

I hope its the foundation you've been searching for!

It was definitely the one that I'd been searching for.


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2009)

Is there a loose powder similar to Blot Powder loose in Medium Dark?

It is the best powder I ever had but it should be discontinued soon


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 8, 2009)

^Super matte loose powder would be closest to blot powder.


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_^Super matte loose powder would be closest to blot powder._

 
Thanks! Is there a shade similar to Medium Dark?


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 8, 2009)

I have no idea about the shades, sorry.


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I have no idea about the shades, sorry._

 
I have found it on the website!


----------



## Ikara (May 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sashan* 

 
_I'm concerned with the yellow tones of 117. 

I found these swatches: The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: Make Up For Ever

115 looks close but maybe too light and 118 looks a little too dark but 117 looks too yellow lol.

Is anyone NC20?_

 
I'm NC20 and use 117, it is a bit lighter than studio fix fluid NC20, I use 120 also


----------



## Shoegal-fr (May 8, 2009)

Hey MUFE lovers. I got a case with 5 mini aqua eyes pencils which is released for the 25th anniversary of MUFE, it's so cute and the pencils are amazing. Check out my thread in the Hauls forum, i posted pics of it!


----------



## ladyJ (May 9, 2009)

Would MUFE HD 120 or 123 be better for me? I think 120 has more yellow and 123 has more olive. But I'm both...lolz I've used 123 and love it but I was wondering if I should try 120. Also, I'm curious to know which shades are good in the Face & body. 

I don't know if I should continue reading this thread. I'm leming to buy MUFE e/s now. lolz


----------



## Shoegal-fr (May 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_Would MUFE HD 120 or 123 be better for me? I think 120 has more yellow and 123 has more olive. But I'm both...lolz I've used 123 and love it but I was wondering if I should try 120. Also, I'm curious to know which shades are good in the Face & body. 

I don't know if I should continue reading this thread. I'm leming to buy MUFE e/s now. lolz_

 
Did you see these swatches? It might help you
The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: MUFE HD Foundation


----------



## ladyJ (May 9, 2009)

Yeah, I saw the swatches. I just wanted a second opinon. haha! Thanks though. Those swatches did help.


----------



## swaly (May 12, 2009)

I like MUFE's foundation (face & body) and the flash pan palette but I don't think their eyeshadows and other basic cosmetic items are special or warrant the high prices.


----------



## Willa (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *swaly* 

 
_I like MUFE's foundation (face & body) and the flash pan palette but *I don't think their eyeshadows and other basic cosmetic items are special or warrant the high prices.*_

 
o_0

You are, I think, the first person I hear/read saying that


----------



## vocaltest (May 12, 2009)

I had an allergic reaction the #92 eyeshadow last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've used it a few times before with a base. This time without a base, and where I applied it (in my crease/socket line) I now have a bright red sore and irritated thick line on both eyes. Thankfully hydrocortisone cream has cleared it up a bit but still... ouch


----------



## Willa (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_I had an allergic reaction the #92 eyeshadow last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've used it a few times before with a base. This time without a base, and where I applied it (in my crease/socket line) I now have a bright red sore and irritated thick line on both eyes. Thankfully hydrocortisone cream has cleared it up a bit but still... ouch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ha really???
Do you have sensitive skin?


----------



## vocaltest (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Ha really???
Do you have sensitive skin?_

 
'Ha'? Nope. First reaction to anything, and hopefully my last.


----------



## swaly (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_o_0

You are, I think, the first person I hear/read saying that



_

 
Haha, well, I'm not denying that they're high quality and have great colors. But they're selling professional stage/media makeup with the prices of a glamorous high-end designer line. Clever marketing of course to combine a makeup artist's line with something sleekly packaged, cult-worthy and covet-able, but having been turned on to actual pro makeup lines that are inexpensive and incredibly high-quality, I really don't like MUFE as much anymore. When I pay prices like that I expect something fun like a pretty jeweled compact, an innovative new formulation (like MAC's Fluidline or Liquidlast––I would pay out the butt for those!) or designer packaging, but all their stuff is in clear acrylic and feel cheap to me. Do not want.


----------



## Willa (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_'Ha'? Nope. First reaction to anything, and hopefully my last._

 
I hope for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I did a bad reaction too with a shadestick 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *swaly* 

 
_Haha, well, I'm not denying that they're high quality and have great colors. But they're selling professional stage/media makeup with the prices of a glamorous high-end designer line. Clever marketing of course to combine a makeup artist's line with something sleekly packaged, cult-worthy and covet-able, but having been turned on to actual pro makeup lines that are inexpensive and incredibly high-quality, I really don't like MUFE as much anymore. When I pay prices like that I expect something fun like a pretty jeweled compact, an innovative new formulation (like MAC's Fluidline or Liquidlast––I would pay out the butt for those!) or designer packaging, but all their stuff is in clear acrylic and feel cheap to me. Do not want._

 
I respect your opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But that's what I'm always answering to people who don't like the ''drab'' packages from them. MUFE is a professionnal line, they don't do the ''MAC LE'' packagings. I never felt their stuff was cheap, but again, I respect your opinion entirelly


----------



## Willa (May 12, 2009)

@vocaltest : Btw, my ''ha'' meant the same thing then ''awww''
In french Haaaa could be interpreted as Hoooo noo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm sorry if it sounded snobish or something else bad


----------



## blindpassion (May 12, 2009)

To carry on with what Willa was saying - thats actually something I like about MUFE... that they don't pump out LE collections all the time. I love MAC LE just as much as any other person, but I like the fact that MUFE has worked hard to produce a line of products that are incredible quality, and perm! As a freelance artist, I demand perfection in the products I use on clients. I tried RCMA foundations, Cinema Secrets foundations, and nothing came close to the amazingness that was the MUFE HD foundation - I now carry six of them in my kit and am never without the perfect shade.

The packaging isnt important to me at all
Its whats inside the packaging that matters.






I definitely respect your opinion though, Swaly. And I am curious to know, would you mind telling me what professional products you love? (the ones you mentioned before) as an artist I always love to hear about the good brands


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 12, 2009)

I picked up some more MUFE e/s's! I love them they're awesome and so pigmented. They're about the same price as MAC e/s here so to me they're a better deal as the pan they come in is so much larger than MAC's. I got #26, #5, #39. I had #92 and #9 from before so I also got an empty 10-pan palette
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is all I needed, more stuff to be addicted to, lol!


----------



## shadowaddict (May 12, 2009)

I really like MUFE products but had never tried their e/s. I recently bought my first in Diamond Green 310 and totally LOVE it. 






 I was wondering what is the difference between the diamond e/s and their regular ones? Also has anyone tried Iridescent Lagoon Green 168, is it very sheer? I love green e/s.


----------



## glasswillow (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *swaly* 

 
_I like MUFE's foundation (face & body) and the flash pan palette but I don't think their eyeshadows and other basic cosmetic items are special or warrant the high prices._

 
I completely agree! I am in love with Face & Body Liquid Foundation ('cause it's the only foundation I've found yet that can stand up to my very oily skin in Florida humidity), but there's nothing else they make that really impresses me. I tried their waterproof concealer and found that not only was it flaky and cakey, it was also NOT waterproof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're e/s, blush, and such is just too expensive for the quality and basic packaging (which is, as you said, more like professional/stage makeup then traditional high-end)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I definitely respect your opinion though, Swaly. And I am curious to know, would you mind telling me what professional products you love? (the ones you mentioned before) as an artist I always love to hear about the good brands  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I also want to know what professional products she likes, I'm always up for trying new stuff too. If MUFE is not good enough, tell us what you use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MUFE eyeshadows are $18.50CAD here while MAC ones are $17CAD. I think MUFE is a better deal but MAC does have more colours and textures. I like both brands a lot


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 12, 2009)

To answer the question about diamond vs. regular: diamond shadows have glitter in them, that is pretty much the long and short of it. 

Saadeh, you got #5 coral? Thats one of my favs!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_
Saadeh, you got #5 coral? Thats one of my favs!!!_

 
I did Adina as per your recommendation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think I can use it as a blush too, it's a gorgeous colour. You and Willa have pushed me downhill on my MUFE addiction slope lol!


----------



## swaly (May 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_To carry on with what Willa was saying - thats actually something I like about MUFE... that they don't pump out LE collections all the time. I love MAC LE just as much as any other person, but I like the fact that MUFE has worked hard to produce a line of products that are incredible quality, and perm! As a freelance artist, I demand perfection in the products I use on clients. I tried RCMA foundations, Cinema Secrets foundations, and nothing came close to the amazingness that was the MUFE HD foundation - I now carry six of them in my kit and am never without the perfect shade.

The packaging isnt important to me at all
Its whats inside the packaging that matters.






I definitely respect your opinion though, Swaly. And I am curious to know, would you mind telling me what professional products you love? (the ones you mentioned before) as an artist I always love to hear about the good brands  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I really like Kryolan and Mehron products; Ben Nye is lower-quality but still has eyeshadows that feel much more pigmented than MUFE's eyeshadows. Like I said, MUFE makes a few standout items that I love and feel is worth the money––their Face & Body foundation, for instance, and their Flash colors––but in general it's not the QUALITY of the product that I'm questioning, its the integrity behind their marketing. Their campaigns/marketing style/whatever seems to me an uncomfortable hybrid between high-end consumer cosmetics (and the prices CERTAINLY reflect that, and more) targeted towards women with a lot of expendable income, and professional makeup for makeup artists. My gut tells me that a line designed for makeup artists should have prices that can serve a pro that uses a high volume of products on a high volume of clients, and a high-end consumer cosmetics line should provide their $98 product (I am speaking of the Flash palette) in something other than a mediocre clear acrylic box. I buy a lot of cheaper Lucite/acrylic boxes and cases from Chinatown, and the case that the Flash color palette ships in is a dead ringer for that stuff.

MUFE is definitely one of the brands that have REALLY turned me off with most of their strategies/pricing. My first MUFE was a Star Powder my aunt got me when I was just a teenager visiting Korea (like 13 or 14). I remember putting it on and thinking––I can't believe this cost such a ridiculous sum of money! It's not even that smooth and the jar keeps opening on its own! I still have the Star Powder and I still feel the same way, despite knowing more about purity of pigments/milling/particle size/etc.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 15, 2009)

Does anybody know if its possible for a non-pro to order the larger/pro-sized bottles of foundations (e.g. 200 ml or 500 ml)?  And if so, where can it be ordered from since Sephora only carries the 30 ml?  I can't seem to find a customer service e-mail for MUFE.


----------



## jungleland (May 22, 2009)

Hello!
I went to MUFE this morning because I read all your rave post sabout their foundation and I had a very nice experience.
The lovely MA didn't just matched me but she did all my face, a service I wasn't expecting because I just walked in, I ended up with Face & body foundation, Super matte loosepowder and lift concealer.
So I bought my first liquid foundation ever!
Now I need the brush!
Would you suggest the MUFE one or the MAC one?

TIA


----------



## Susanne (May 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jungleland* 

 
_




Hello!
I went to MUFE this morning because I read all your rave post sabout their foundation and I had a very nice experience.
The lovely MA didn't just matched me but she did all my face, a service I wasn't expecting because I just walked in, I ended up with Face & body foundation, Super matte loosepowder and lift concealer.
So I bought my first liquid foundation ever!
Now I need the brush!
Would you suggest the MUFE one or the MAC one?

TIA_

 
A foundation brush? Get MAC's 187


----------



## blindpassion (May 22, 2009)

For the face and body foundation I agree with Susanne, get the 187!


----------



## User38 (May 22, 2009)

ditto on the 187!


----------



## jungleland (May 22, 2009)

Thank you everyone.

I actually have a 187 SE, I will upgrade with the full size in the future.

She used the flat one, so I was wondering if I have to buy one of those.

Thanks again,


----------



## NeonKitty (May 25, 2009)

I'm really sad. I wore mufe #92 e/s today for the first time and my eyes have since really swollen up. I guess I'm allergic to it. Sucks! I've never had a problem with mac purple shadows.


----------



## Susanne (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NeonKitty* 

 
_I'm really sad. I wore mufe #92 e/s today for the first time and my eyes have since really swollen up. I guess I'm allergic to it. Sucks! I've never had a problem with mac purple shadows._

 





 I am sorry!


----------



## carlierae26 (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *swaly* 

 
_I really like Kryolan and Mehron products; Ben Nye is lower-quality but still has eyeshadows that feel much more pigmented than MUFE's eyeshadows. Like I said, MUFE makes a few standout items that I love and feel is worth the money––their Face & Body foundation, for instance, and their Flash colors––but in general it's not the QUALITY of the product that I'm questioning, its the integrity behind their marketing. Their campaigns/marketing style/whatever seems to me an uncomfortable hybrid between high-end consumer cosmetics (and the prices CERTAINLY reflect that, and more) targeted towards women with a lot of expendable income, and professional makeup for makeup artists. My gut tells me that a line designed for makeup artists should have prices that can serve a pro that uses a high volume of products on a high volume of clients, and a high-end consumer cosmetics line should provide their $98 product (I am speaking of the Flash palette) in something other than a mediocre clear acrylic box. I buy a lot of cheaper Lucite/acrylic boxes and cases from Chinatown, and the case that the Flash color palette ships in is a dead ringer for that stuff._

 
This can be said on just about all the high end brands.  But on the other hand, I keep getting dragged in on the pretty packaging LOL


----------



## Susanne (May 28, 2009)

Have you seen this? Looks very interesting!!

Make Up For Ever Pure Pigments


----------



## Willa (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Have you seen this? Looks very interesting!!

Make Up For Ever Pure Pigments_

 
I wonder how they ''act'' on your skin
Thinking here about #92, made of pure pigments... and it stains, and sometimes bloats people's skin


----------



## blindpassion (May 28, 2009)

I want those pure pigments to be a better version of MAC's neons, which sucked.


----------



## esperanza0905 (May 28, 2009)

can anyone swatch mufe 127 HD foundation?


----------



## Willa (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *esperanza0905* 

 
_can anyone swatch mufe 127 HD foundation?_

 
Here :

MUFE+HD+1+(Medium).jpg (image)

From The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: Make Up For Ever


----------



## Susanne (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I want those pure pigments to be a better version of MAC's neons, which sucked._

 
If I get the chance I will try them


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 28, 2009)

I have 3 of the pure pigments! Still need to swatch them on my blog


----------



## Susanne (May 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_I have 3 of the pure pigments! Still need to swatch them on my blog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Please do! Which colours have you got?


----------



## shontay07108 (May 31, 2009)

I need some help here. I have several MUFE shadows which I adore. I reeaaally want a palette to put them in, but going to the site and asking around, I realize the palette comes with shadows. Is there any way to get an empty MUFE palette? Or do you ladies know what other kind of palette their shadows can fit into? I know mac is out b/c MUFE shadows are larger. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## genduk26 (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_I need some help here. I have several MUFE shadows which I adore. I reeaaally want a palette to put them in, but going to the site and asking around, I realize the palette comes with shadows. Is there any way to get an empty MUFE palette? Or do you ladies know what other kind of palette their shadows can fit into? I know mac is out b/c MUFE shadows are larger. Please help. Thanks._

 
contact this number: 1-212-941-9337. It's a MUFE Boutique in NY. 
i believe 10 e/s blush empty palette is $20, 24 = $59 & 30 = $80.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 31, 2009)

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 2, 2009)

Haha, Sandra you are my correspondent in that regard, i have taught you well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you ever get around to ordering the palette for yourself?


----------



## genduk26 (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Haha, Sandra you are my correspondent in that regard, i have taught you well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you ever get around to ordering the palette for yourself?_

 





 yes u & Helene (Willa) are my best MUFE teachers..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i was going to order but the lady @ the boutique said there is a cosmetic store @ north hollywood named "Nigel Beauty Emporioum" sells the palettes & e/s refill. so i went there & bought 30 e/s empty palette plus 30 e/s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm planning to get 24 e/s empty palette, some e/s, star powders, etc when i go to IMATS. thanks to u & helene, i have huge list to buy ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope i will get a good deal @ the show.


----------



## Willa (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you Sandra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, you will have good time at the show
It's crazy how many awesome products they have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Take pictures of your haul and tell us what colors you bought!!!


----------



## genduk26 (Jun 3, 2009)

Has anyone tried Kryolan High Definition Micro Foundation Matifying Liquid? How is it compared to MUFE HD Invisible Cover Foundation? I haven't tried both. I have read reviews @makeupalley that MUFE HD is "glowing" finish. i'm not sure my oily face will like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i do want to try HD foundation. 
anyway, Helene & Willa... how much % off MUFE @ the makeup show?


----------



## Willa (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_Has anyone tried Kryolan High Definition Micro Foundation Matifying Liquid? How is it compared to MUFE HD Invisible Cover Foundation? I haven't tried both. I have read reviews @makeupalley that MUFE HD is "glowing" finish. i'm not sure my oily face will like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i do want to try HD foundation. 
anyway, *Helene & Willa*... how much % off MUFE @ the makeup show?_

 
Same person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didnt go to the MUFE counter for 2 reasons
1- I wanted to buy so many things from other companies that I prefered not going, anyway I can always buy from the Mtl counter
2- The lineup...


----------



## genduk26 (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Same person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didnt go to the MUFE counter for 2 reasons
1- I wanted to buy so many things from other companies that I prefered not going, anyway I can always buy from the Mtl counter
2- The lineup... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ooppssss i mean Helene & Adina..


----------



## genduk26 (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Same person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didnt go to the MUFE counter for 2 reasons
1- I wanted to buy so many things from other companies that I prefered not going, anyway I can always buy from the Mtl counter
2- The lineup... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yea i heard about the line... but i thought u bought mix & fix travel side.
so did u try any foundation from other companies to compare them to MUFE?


----------



## Willa (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_yea i heard about the line... but i thought u bought mix & fix travel side.
so did u try any foundation from other companies to compare them to MUFE?_

 
I bought the small bottle for my purse (I already have a full size bottle) at the Sephora on Time Square 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At the show I didnt try any foundations, I concentrated on brushes and e/s
I was tired when I was there because we had a 10h bus ride and I couldnt get any sleep during the whole night because the driver was crazy on the road.

So, at the show, I didnt have a lot of patience left, sadly
And I was only thinking about taking a shower


----------



## MorganHope (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm going to sephora tomorrow to hopefully pick up the mufe camouflage palette. The only trouble is i have no clue what color to get. I would ask the sales associate, but they never seem to know what color either. So I'm about a 20nc 25nc in mac, in mufe i'm wearing 123. But going into the summer months do i get the darker kit, no 5 or no 2 . I;m also looking at no 1. AHHHH


----------



## Willa (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MorganHope* 

 
_Hey guys, I'm going to sephora tomorrow to hopefully pick up the mufe camouflage palette. The only trouble is i have no clue what color to get. I would ask the sales associate, but they never seem to know what color either. So I'm about a 20nc 25nc in mac, in mufe i'm wearing 123. But going into the summer months do i get the darker kit, no 5 or no 2 . I;m also looking at no 1. AHHHH_

 
I'd say #2
But you can try it at Sephora


----------



## NeonKitty (Jun 10, 2009)

I have a question about face and body foundation. I have both f&b and HD, and f&b is by far my favorite foundation of all the types I have tried in my lifetime. 

I hate the glass bottle though, and because f&b is rather gelatinous, it kind of gloops out of the bottle, making it very hard to control the amount of product you want to dispense. Has anyone tried transferring f&b to a different kind of container, like a pump bottle?


----------



## Willa (Jun 10, 2009)

F&b is gel based, that's why the texture
I wouldnt put it in a pump bottle because, IMO, I wouldnt like too much air getting in it. I personnaly dip my brush in it, but that's only for my personnal use. I wouldnt do that on a set


----------



## NeonKitty (Jun 10, 2009)

yeah its just for me, i usually try to decant some out of the bottle but because of the texture it always decants more than i need. I'm kind of weird about not returning product into the container if i dispense too much, just a habit from working in health care to prevent contamination of the whole product.


----------



## Willa (Jun 10, 2009)

Then I suggest you to drop a bit of it in a pan, like an artist pan
And just be carefull not to drop too much, and you'll be alright


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 10, 2009)

The more I come to this thread the more I get tempted by the F&B foundation. My cousin has it and she's been raving about it too. 

I'm quite happy with my Studio Sculpt foundation but I wanna try MUFE F&B too. Does anyone know what the equivalent of NW25/30 is in F&B?


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 10, 2009)

I want to buy it too, I just cant figure out my color match

All the light ones seem to be too pinky. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Im MUFE HD 117 for reference)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I want to buy it too, I just cant figure out my color match

All the light ones seem to be too pinky. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Im MUFE HD 117 for reference)_

 
That might not be too too bad for me. My undertones are a darker pink (well, in my case, red). I guess I might have to get some samples at Sephora to see what works best.


----------



## Willa (Jun 10, 2009)

I wear #2 if it can help
and in HD 115


----------



## NeonKitty (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm NW20 and 
#2 in face and body
#115 in HD


----------



## cloudsweare (Jun 10, 2009)

So many more colors than MAC. Love the pink and grass green Aqua Eyes pencils. I need them so bad.


----------



## NeonKitty (Jun 10, 2009)

The only thing that drives me crazy about face and body is the numbers do not go in order, they are completely random. When i got matched some obscure number like 87.5 that she tried on me was too light, 40.3 was too dark, so logically, I must be a 2. But hell, she was right!


----------



## NeonKitty (Jun 10, 2009)

The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: Make Up For Ever Face & Body cross-referencing

This conversion chart that karlasugar did was bang on correct for me, after being colour matched for all three in person.


----------



## nursee81 (Jun 10, 2009)

i llove MUFE f&b better than MAC's. I just got while on vacation in NYC. I got number 34.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NeonKitty* 

 
_The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: Make Up For Ever Face & Body cross-referencing

This conversion chart that karlasugar did was bang on correct for me, after being colour matched for all three in person._

 
Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NeonKitty* 

 
_The Next Best Thing to Going Shopping Yourself: Make Up For Ever Face & Body cross-referencing

This conversion chart that karlasugar did was bang on correct for me, after being colour matched for all three in person._

 
Thanks for the link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm still lost though. It doesn't say what #3 is...I'm guessing that's NW30 (which is my shade in the summer)? NW30 is not a very common shade


----------



## NeonKitty (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Thanks for the link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still lost though. It doesn't say what #3 is...I'm guessing that's NW30 (which is my shade in the summer)? NW30 is not a very common shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's not a complete list, I think thats half the problem. The other half of the problem is that the numbers are completely random. So if you are an NW25 and you know that a nw20 is f&b 2, this does not mean you are 3, or 4. They are not sequential. The other thing about the chart, I noticed was nw20 was matched to multiple shades of f&b, so I really think it's essential that you be matched in person. After trying several, including some of the "NW20" equivalents, they were most definitely not my shade. But #2 was. There is no way to know this other than being matched in person.

Addendum:

From a relatively accurate mac-mufe hd conversion chart in the other thread, an nw30 is "equivalent" to HD 135. By going to the shade matching tool on sephora, an hd 135 is "equivalent" to f&b 40. This is just based on what I can find, no idea if this would be true for you though. HTH


----------



## zerin (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey ShadowyLady! You can always call or go down to the MUFE boutique in Montreal since you're from Ottawa...so it I guess whenever you go there for a trip or something lol They even carry the pan palettes and eyeshadow pans. It's the only location in Canada now supposely that carries the pan eyeshadows unless you order by phone. I also heard you can even call them and discuss a good colour match according to your Mac shade and it's best to try on samples from Sephora too.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zerin* 

 
_Hey ShadowyLady! You can always call or go down to the MUFE boutique in Montreal since you're from Ottawa...so it I guess whenever you go there for a trip or something lol They even carry the pan palettes and eyeshadow pans. It's the only location in Canada now supposely that carries the pan eyeshadows unless you order by phone. I also heard you can even call them and discuss a good colour match according to your Mac shade and it's best to try on samples from Sephora too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
really? What a coincidence! I'm actually in Mtl tomorrow for a bachelorette party and I'll be there till Sunday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Where is the MUFE Boutique in Mtl?


----------



## crshanburn (Jun 14, 2009)

i like makeup forever but i don't know about the ingredients


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 14, 2009)

*MAKE UP FOR EVER HD High Definition Foundation Features:*

Oil-free, medium to full coverage. 
Moisturizes while leaving skin looking radiant.  
Made in France.

*Make Up For Ever High Definition Foundation*
Ingredients:
Aqua (Water), Cyclopentasiloxane, Neopentyl Glycol Diethylhexanoate, Mica, Talc, PEG-10 Dimethicone, Biosaccharide Gum-1, Phenyl Trimethicone, Sodium Chloride, Lauroyl Lysine, Dimethicone Crosspolymer, Glyceryl Caprylate, Methylpropanediol, Butylene Glycol, Phenoxyethanol, Chlorphenesin, Disteardimonium Hectorite, Sodium Myristoyl Glutamate, Cyclohexasiloxane, Methylisothiazolinone, Sorbitan Sesquioleate, Silver Oxide, Propylene Carbonate, Parfum (Fragrance), Methylparaben, Fagus Sylvatica Extract (Fagus Sylvatica Bud Extract), Hydrolyzed Yeast Protein,
[+/- CI 77891 (Titanium Dioxide), CI 77491 (Iron Oxides), CI 77492 (Iron Oxides), CI 77499 (Iron Oxides].


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 14, 2009)

Can I just say, I've used MUFE HD since November, and I couldn't be more pleased even STILL with it. Every time I put it on, I fall in love with it all over again. I am still so impressed after all this time.

Its like painting on a second, perfect skin onto my face. My imperfections disappear!


----------



## Willa (Jun 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_really? What a coincidence! I'm actually in Mtl tomorrow for a bachelorette party and I'll be there till Sunday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Where is the MUFE Boutique in Mtl?_

 
Why didnt you pm me about this!


----------



## alka1 (Jun 16, 2009)

musingsofamuse.com has just posted a review for MUFE's new HD Elixir. Sounds promising but not something I'd purchase since I don't have dry skin..

Make Up For Ever HD Elixir Review |Musings of a Muse

 Quote:

  ...The formula is a light, gel like consistency. It can be applied to your entire face or you can mix it with your foundation. I haven't tried mixing it with my foundation as of yet but I do look forward to what that does for my foundation application. It comes with a dropper which easily distributes just the right amount for application. The serum is oily free and feels a tiny bit sticky during first application but quickly smooths on and gives my face a fresh feel.

...


If your skin is dry, if you tend to flake up and you're looking for something to make your skin look radiant while keeping your skin moist all day and your makeup fresh, Make Up For Ever HD Elixir is the way to go. Definitely loving this at the moment and Muse Approving it for purchase. Well worth checking out if you struggle with dry skin!


----------



## charnels (Jun 17, 2009)

*A little story about MAC and MUFE......*

I work at Sephora and we have all of the brands come in and train us on all the lines every so often to keep us up to date on new products. Well I happened to be opening the first Sephora I worked at so all of the lines had to train us from the start. I thought the story the MUFE rep told us about how MUFE started was very interesting, especially for MAC fans...

As the story goes, twenty or so years ago, there was a lovely French lady named Dany Sanz. She was an artist of many forms, mainly a sculptor and a body painter. Back then, good makeup did not exist, especially the bright and crazy colors that Dany needed for her art. The makeup she was using on her models would drip off under the hot studio lights, and acrylic paint would flake off and irritate the skin. So, Dany, after becoming frustrated with the lack of good makeup for body painters, asked two of her scientist friends to help her create makeup that was super pigmented but would also stay on her models' skin. Together, they all created beautiful, high-quality makeup in Dany's kitchen. Other artists began catching on and asking Dany where she was getting her amazing makeup. Thus, MUFE was created. Oh, and those two scientist friends of hers? They went on to make another high-quality makeup line. You may have heard of it... it's called MAC. 

So if you ever wondered why MUFE and MAC have so many similarities, it's because they started out as the same makeup!

This also explains why if you ever go into a MAC store or counter, all of the brushes are on display in Bunson burners, it's because MAC was created by scientists.

Thought you all might find this as interesting as I did. Another interesting fact: MUFE is the official line currently being used in Cirque du Soleil and Mercedes Benz Fashion Week.


----------



## radarlove (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm really disappointed that I can't wear MUFE HD foundation...but it broke me out. Anything with talc breaks me out in little bumps. It's such a bummer, because I love the consistency, feel and the colour range is the best. Stupid talc.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 19, 2009)

Have you tried their Face & Body ....does it have Talc ...I love it


----------



## radarlove (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Have you tried their Face & Body ....does it have Talc ...I love it_

 
I've been looking at that one...I don't believe it has talc. I want to try it out next.

Is it hard to apply? It looks really liquidy to me.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 19, 2009)

No it is great......I take a qtip and dab it in spots all over my face and then take my 187 and blend it in ...so easy


----------



## radarlove (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_No it is great......I take a qtip and dab it in spots all over my face and then take my 187 and blend it in ...so easy_

 
Ok, sold...haha.


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 19, 2009)

Tish....how do you get the maximum coverage from face & body?


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 19, 2009)

maximum coverage...I don't need full heavy coverage...I just need light coverage...Unless I am misunderstanding the question....I don't like heavy makeup especially during the summer months...I just need a foundation that evens my skintone and gives me a base for my blush etc...


----------



## Willa (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_Tish....how do you get the maximum coverage from face & body?_

 
Face & Body wasnt really made for maximum coverage at first
So, if I understand your question well, I'd try HD instead

Face & Body is made of gel and is very light
Made for ladies who doesnt like to feel a foundation on, this is the way I describe it


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 19, 2009)

^^^ Thanks Willa.....great way to word it


----------



## Willa (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Thanks Willa.....great way to word it_

 
Thank you Tish

I'm such an addict...





It's been what... 7 years now? hahaha


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 20, 2009)

I just bought Face & body and haven't really tired it out yet. I think it may be too lightweight for me. I may go and get HD too. Or I may get mat velvet. I got a sample of mat velvet and I like it but I need to make sure it doesn't break me out. Thanks for your replies Tish and Willa.


----------



## Willa (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_I just bought Face & body and haven't really tired it out yet. I think it may be too lightweight for me. I may go and get HD too. Or I may get mat velvet. I got a sample of mat velvet and I like it but I need to make sure it doesn't break me out. Thanks for your replies Tish and Willa._

 
Then you probably know (because of the sample) that Mat Velvet is VERY matifying? EI : It really dries the skin. 

Clearly : non-appliable for the girls with dry skin/spots or with a skin that tends to have fine lines, around the eyes or the mouth.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah I found that out after buying it...My skin is so dry and it made it far worse.....I would only recommend it for people with oily / combo skin

I can only do HD and F&B


----------



## Lapis (Jun 20, 2009)

You know I want to love mufe, but 92 and the other e/s I tried made my lids look like an elephant left it's ass on them, HD made my combo skin look worse had to do a return on that
I'm just not feeling the love, me for them or them for me.


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 20, 2009)

I have super oily skin so maybe that's why I liked mat velvet. I really like HD too. I will test out face & body. How are their primers and concealers? I want the green one to tone down my acne red marks.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 20, 2009)

I only use the MUFE matte primer...I have never tried the colors


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 20, 2009)

How is the matte primer? I wanted to try it but it is expensive for a small bottle lolz.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 20, 2009)

yeah it is...I got mine in a swap  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I really love it and you only need a tiny bit so the bottle will last several months or more ...Really makes my pores go bye bye


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 20, 2009)

I saw it on ebay. I should have bidded lolz. I will have to try it out. Maybe I'll go get some samples this weekend.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *user3* 

 
_Have you tried #3?
I had the same problems with #1 & #2 but #3 worked great for my under eye area.

I've noticed that MUFE doesn't seem to keep their #'s in order. For instance in their Mat Velvet foundation I am a #10 (new color they came out with) but #'s 6 & 7 are much daker than 9, 10 & 11. At my lightest I am a #8 which is the lightest they have which still makes no sense about 6 & 7.
 If you go to their website MAKE UP FOR EVER - Maquillage, cosmÃtique, maquillage professionnel, produit de maquillage, astuces maquillage professionnel they have them in order by color instead of #._

 
This is because they do huge orders for film & T.V shows. They can't change the numbers of products at the risk of loosing business due to confusion. (I have a friend who is a account exc. for MUFE & he told me this)


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm so excited, guys! I ordered the HD elixer from Sephora and they have already shipped it out! I should have it by tuesday. My dry skin is quivering with anticipation. Next saturday, I will have my buddy take me to the mufe boutique because I NEED the hd concealer. I didn;t even know it existed, but now I must have it! my under eye circles call for it.


----------



## shellyshells (Jun 24, 2009)

any neutral e/s recs?


----------



## pink_lily82 (Jun 29, 2009)

So I'm a little late regarding MUFE face products but I went to my local Sephora and finally got matched for foundation! The lovely SA also gave me a generous sample of the All Mat primer. 

Here's what I ended up getting:
Mat Velvet #35
Camouflage Palette in #1
HD Powder
Sample of All Mat primer

Which is better for applying Mat Velvet: the 109 or 187?


----------



## tokidoki1825 (Jun 30, 2009)

I love the Aqua Eyes eyeliner! I have it in teal and it's even better than the UD 24/7 liners, it lasts like CRAZY, best eyeliner I have tried.


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink_lily82* 

 
_So I'm a little late regarding MUFE face products but I went to my local Sephora and finally got matched for foundation! The lovely SA also gave me a generous sample of the All Mat primer. 

Here's what I ended up getting:
Mat Velvet #35
Camouflage Palette in #1
HD Powder
Sample of All Mat primer

Which is better for applying Mat Velvet: the 109 or 187?_

 
I wear Mat velvet 35 too! 

I use the 109 and buff it into my skin. Then I use the 187 to go over it one more time to give me a more flawless look. If I'm in a rush, I just use the 109. HTH!!!


----------



## pink_lily82 (Jun 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_I wear Mat velvet 35 too! 

I use the 109 and buff it into my skin. Then I use the 187 to go over it one more time to give me a more flawless look. If I'm in a rush, I just use the 109. HTH!!!_

 
Thanks! I'll give this a try. I'm sporting a nasty breakout right now, which is sad because I'm going on vacation tomorrow. But at least I'll be prepared, foundation-wise.


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 1, 2009)

^^ Girl, I break out all the time. I have very acne-prone skin. This foundation hasn't broke me out and it covers really well. I also worked out with this foundation on too and it held up pretty well!


----------



## Mui (Jul 1, 2009)

I really like MUFE foundations - I'm currently using their Mat Velvet + Foundation and its great! However you do need a good primer under it. 
I want to try and switch over to MUFE's face and body foundation - I"m not sure if its good for oily skin though.. But i'm definately dying to try it! And also their Super Matte Powder!!


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mui* 

 
_I really like MUFE foundations - I'm currently using their Mat Velvet + Foundation and its great! However you do need a good primer under it. 
I want to try and switch over to MUFE's face and body foundation - I"m not sure if its good for oily skin though.. But i'm definately dying to try it! And also their Super Matte Powder!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have their Face and Body foundation too. It's great but it doesn't have as much coverage as the mat velvet. I have oily skin and I apply the face and body then use MAC blot powder or transparent powder over it. Get a sample from sephora and test it out.


----------



## lukinamama (Jul 2, 2009)

which MUFE e/s is similar to Mutiny p/m?tx


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 3, 2009)

Anyone has tried the upcoming HD concealer yet?
Hélène????? lol


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_I use the 109 and buff it into my skin. Then I use the 187 to go over it one more time to give me a more flawless look. If I'm in a rush, I just use the 109. HTH!!!_

 
Do you use this method with all foundations?
Do you stiple or swirl with the 187?

Thanks!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 3, 2009)

I bought the hd foundation when I went to the boutique a few weeks ago. I really like it. It's an exact match to my skin. I can either use this for light coverage days, or go full on with my hd foundation. It doesn't erase the bags under my eyes, but it looks much less severe. So much so that I am considering contact lenses!
It's very creamy and I love the click pen style and rubber applicator. You can't waste too much product with this baby. This is the first concealer I won't be returning.


----------



## Willa (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_Anyone has tried the upcoming HD concealer yet?
Hélène????? lol_

 
Nope, not out here yet


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_Do you use this method with all foundations?
Do you stiple or swirl with the 187?

Thanks!_

 
Yeah, I use this method for all the foundations I use. I stipple the foundation on with the 109 then I buff it in with the 109. After that, I use the 187 in swirling motion to blend it more. You can also just stipple on the foundation with the 187 and then do swirls to buff it into your skin. Either way...but I love the 109 for foundation. It gives such great coverage!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 4, 2009)

Oops. in my post above I said I bought the hd foundation a few weeks ago. I meant the concealer.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_Yeah, I use this method for all the foundations I use. I stipple the foundation on with the 109 then I buff it in with the 109. After that, I use the 187 in swirling motion to blend it more. You can also just stipple on the foundation with the 187 and then do swirls to buff it into your skin. Either way...but I love the 109 for foundation. It gives such great coverage!_

 
Thank you, that sounds like nice method for a flawless, airbrushes look!
I will try that once I get my hands on a duofibre brush!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jul 6, 2009)

In case you don't follow their blogs: Pursebuzz & Temptalia have teamed up for 30 days of MUFE, which means swatches and looks containing MUFE products on their blogs. Some of the swatches are in the MUFE swatch section now. I think I am lemming 168, 80, 310. Hope she doesn't post many more swatches, or I might start collecting MUFE eyeshadows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Which would be bad because retailers for MUFE products are pretty much non existend in my country...


----------



## sunshine817 (Jul 7, 2009)

have anyone tried their creamy pan stick foundation? i'm planning to get it. i'm nc 30-35 what shade am i.


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jul 7, 2009)

to anyone who told me to go ahead and try the Mat Velvet:
THANK YOU! 
omg im in love with it!!!!! 

the ultimate test was to wear it to work, Starbucks, where i get hot very easily from constant movement and being faced with tons of steam and coffee, and it stayed on!  it also didn't crease around my eye area, which was also a major area of concern. i was hardly oily, and any touch up i had to do was minor. all i needed was one and i was ready for the rest of the day.

also, in my opinion, its coverage is a lot better than the HD foundation. someone told me a little bit of it goes a long way, which is true. sometimes it took 4 applications of the HD foundation to the same spot to cover up dark patches.

i still love the HD foundation because it looks so natural and shows up great in photos. with the Mat Velvet, it goes on nice and smooth and it's not a heavy look, but you could tell i'm wearing makeup, whereas with the HD it just looked like my skin was flawless~

but if you work two jobs giving you longer days (one of them dealing with food/drink and the other at a time when you're dead-ass tired) and you live in Florida (or a place with similar weather), i HIGHLY recommend the Mat Velvet!!

/gushing


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 7, 2009)

Can you ladies help me out, please? I loooove my hd foundation b/c I need very little coverage, it's light and flawless. However, I want to try out the mat velvet. First of all, do you think it's suitable for a chick like me with skin as dry as a tumbleweed? Also, can you guess the shade I would need? The chicks in sephora are off sometimes. I wear 173 in HD. Thanks for any help.


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Can you ladies help me out, please? I loooove my hd foundation b/c I need very little coverage, it's light and flawless. However, I want to try out the mat velvet. First of all, do you think it's suitable for a chick like me with skin as dry as a tumbleweed? Also, can you guess the shade I would need? The chicks in sephora are off sometimes. I wear 173 in HD. Thanks for any help._

 
well, it doesn't dry your skin out or anything. it goes on smooth and dries quickly (but not like a clay mask or anything, it's just not like the HD where you might have to wait for it to dry/set). and i think if you moisturized and wore a primer first you should be fine. but then again, i don't know anything about skin, so i couldn't say for sure.

the shade finder on MUFE's page on sephora.com skips over 173's Mat Velvet equivalent, but 65 is before it and 75 is after it, so i would assume that maybe you're a 70? lol, idk. but i would recommend you go in and swatch if you can and if they have your color because i guess it can vary from person to person.

hope that helped


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pnuttbuttajelli* 

 
_well, it doesn't dry your skin out or anything. it goes on smooth and dries quickly (but not like a clay mask or anything, it's just not like the HD where you might have to wait for it to dry/set). and i think if you moisturized and wore a primer first you should be fine. but then again, i don't know anything about skin, so i couldn't say for sure.

the shade finder on MUFE's page on sephora.com skips over 173's Mat Velvet equivalent, but 65 is before it and 75 is after it, so i would assume that maybe you're a 70? lol, idk. but i would recommend you go in and swatch if you can and if they have your color because i guess it can vary from person to person.

hope that helped _

 
That's definitely helpful. Thank you.


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Can you ladies help me out, please? I loooove my hd foundation b/c I need very little coverage, it's light and flawless. However, I want to try out the mat velvet. First of all, do you think it's suitable for a chick like me with skin as dry as a tumbleweed? Also, can you guess the shade I would need? The chicks in sephora are off sometimes. I wear 173 in HD. Thanks for any help._

 
I have a friend who has dry skin and her skin didn't react very well to mat velvet. I suggest getting samples first and see how it goes for you.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_I have a friend who has dry skin and her skin didn't react very well to mat velvet. I suggest getting samples first and see how it goes for you._

 

Hm... I think I might just do that. Perhaps, I just shouldn't mess with a good thing. Besides, I just bought the hd concealer and I like wearing that alone now that it's so hot around here. I don't need to risk a breakout b/c mac studio fix powder really messed me up recently.


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 7, 2009)

^^have you tried their face & body? It's light weight and is great if you are outside all day. It is also water proof.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 7, 2009)

I tried the face and body waaay back before I ever walked into a mac store. I thought it was ok. I'm not crazy about the formula.


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh okay lolz! Well just checking. I love Mat velvet and HD equally but I tend to be more oily so I go for the Mat Velvet more.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_Oh okay lolz! Well just checking. I love Mat velvet and HD equally but I tend to be more oily so I go for the Mat Velvet more._

 
Thanks for the suggestion, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I think I need to hold on to my money for items that I really need. Looking around at different blogs, I see so many upcoming items from different brands. My lemmings are raging right now.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 11, 2009)

I just discovered today that my Sephora store is selling MUFE products now. When it opened last year, they didn't have it. I bought #92 today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope my eyes are not allergic to it.


----------



## Susanne (Jul 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I just discovered today that my Sephora store is selling MUFE products now. When it opened last year, they didn't have it. *I bought #92 today!*





 I hope my eyes are not allergic to it._

 
Enjoy! I love this shade, I am so glad I got it!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 12, 2009)

I wore #92 today and I am in love. It applies like a dream and it is the perfect purple for me. Some purples give me a bruised look but this does not. Even my mum who does not like makeup and hardly ever comment on my looks said it is beautiful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to explore MUFE but I don't know where to start except for the HD foundation but I don't want to get another foundation until I finish all my current ones first. Any recommendations?


----------



## Susanne (Jul 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I wore #92 today and I am in love. It applies like a dream and it is the perfect purple for me. Some purples give me a bruised look but this does not. Even my mum who does not like makeup and hardly ever comment on my looks said it is beautiful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I wore #92 today and I am in love. It applies like a dream and it is the perfect purple for me. Some purples give me a bruised look but this does not. Even my mum who does not like makeup and hardly ever comment on my looks said it is beautiful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to explore MUFE but I don't know where to start except for the HD foundation but I don't want to get another foundation until I finish all my current ones first. Any recommendations?_

 

You might want to check out the diamond shadows. I think there are about 8 or 9 of them. They are all beautiful and highly pigmented. Glad you love the purple. It's a dream.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 12, 2009)

Just want to let you guys know that you absolutely MUST try the hd elixer. It's only at sephora online. Anyone try it yet? I use it with the hd neutral primer and Hd foundation and holy cow! I can't stop looking at myself when I walk by a mirror.


----------



## Willa (Jul 13, 2009)

What does it do?


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 13, 2009)

It's sorta like a moisturizer. It's supposed to be used before primer. I use it with the hd primer and then the foundation and the result is so awesome. It goes on smooth and makes my skin feel like silk. It's fast absorbing and has an inoffensive smell. I'm already planning on ordering another bottle. I can't be without it. It's a miracle for my dry skin.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jul 14, 2009)

_MUFE F+B foundation:_

Would you help me find a good match since I can't get samples from Sephora?
In MAC I am NC 15 to 20(in summer). I am more beigey - neutral than yellow or red, but if I had to choose I would be yellow. I don't know if I should lean more towards #36, #38 or #20. What really concerns me about the first two shades is that their names imply a pink tone which would definately not suit my skin. I am very very pale, but definately not the palest you can get....
What do you think?

And is there any other place online to get samples?


----------



## jungleland (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_MUFE F+B foundation:

Would you help me find a good match since I can't get samples from Sephora?
In MAC I am NC 15 to 20(in summer). I am more beigey - neutral than yellow or red, but if I had to choose I would be yellow. I don't know if I should lean more towards #36, #38 or #20. What really concerns me about the first two shades is that their names imply a pink tone which would definately not suit my skin. I am very very pale, but definately not the palest you can get....
What do you think?

And is there any other place online to get samples?_

 
Hi, 
I am nc 30 and I've been matched with F&B 20 so it should be too dark for you.
Hope it helps!


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm NC30 and I use F&B 32.


----------



## darkishstar (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm NC30 and I use 34 in F&B.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I wore #92 today and I am in love. It applies like a dream and it is the perfect purple for me. Some purples give me a bruised look but this does not. Even my mum who does not like makeup and hardly ever comment on my looks said it is beautiful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want to explore MUFE but I don't know where to start except for the HD foundation but I don't want to get another foundation until I finish all my current ones first. Any recommendations?_

 
The loose shine on powders give a lit from within sort of look so if you like dewy skin I'd try that.


----------



## chipmunkvoice (Jul 15, 2009)

Can anyone please help me with a MUFE shade match for the HD foundation? I would greatly appreciate any help ^^ Theres no MUFE here in Aus for me to swatch for myself but after reading so many raves about it... i think i'm going to take a risk xD

I'm NC30-35 in MAC; Golden Medium-Buttered Tan in EDM ; Supernatural in UD

I've been looking at the swatches and descriptions on Sephora and on "The Next Best Thing..." blog but i'm still confused!! 120, 123 and 127 look about right to me... can anyone tell me which would be better?

Is F&B more preferred than HD? I see quite a lot of people posting about it... 

THANKS LADIES~~


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 15, 2009)

Face and Body is very light coverage and it's a lighter texture for the summer. That's not to say hd is heavy b/c if it was I wouldn't use it. but F&B is more liquidy. 

I can't really help as far as picking your shade, but sephora has a shade finder under mufe if that helps.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jul 15, 2009)

From what I have read the HD foundation is not as matte as their mat (obv) and f&b foundation, so the different finish people want to get might be a reason why there is so much talk about f&b now. If you look at all the MUFE foundations listed in the MUA review section, f&b is the one with the highest rating... it might not be the user - friendliest though, the consistency seems to be a bit tricky to work with. It gives a sheer, "not wearing any foundation" look. You can build up layers on spots where you need more coverage without looking like you put on more foundation there. This is just from what I have read, though, I have yet to try if it lives up to the hype!


----------



## Willa (Jul 15, 2009)

You can read the previous pages too, I talked a lot about it


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chipmunkvoice* 

 
_Can anyone please help me with a MUFE shade match for the HD foundation? I would greatly appreciate any help ^^ Theres no MUFE here in Aus for me to swatch for myself but after reading so many raves about it... i think i'm going to take a risk xD

I'm NC30-35 in MAC; Golden Medium-Buttered Tan in EDM ; Supernatural in UD

I've been looking at the swatches and descriptions on Sephora and on "The Next Best Thing..." blog but i'm still confused!! 120, 123 and 127 look about right to me... can anyone tell me which would be better?

Is F&B more preferred than HD? I see quite a lot of people posting about it... 

THANKS LADIES~~_

 
It's really up to you. I've tried all three. I prefer Mat Velvet over the other two. F&B is very light coverage. HD is medium to full coverage. It depends on what you like. You should get samples of each and test it out. 

As for shades, I'm NC30 and golden olive in EDM. I use HD 123. 123 is for olive undertones, 120 is for yellow undertones, and I think 127 is for pink undertones (please correct me if I'm wrong). I use 32 in F&B but I think I could easily use 34 in F&B also since it's summer.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey, where's all the MUFE lovers? We let our thread die. lol
I ordered face and body and I should be getting it tomorrow from sephora. i played with it in NY last week and I remembered that I actually did like it back in the day when I originally tried it. I can't wait to wear it, but I will not give up on my HD. Also, my first shadow palette only has one empty space left, so I'll need to go buy a new one soon.


----------



## alka1 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a question! A beauty guru on youtube (kandeejohnson) used some MUFE highlighters in one of her recent videos.. the thing is she didn't list the name of the products, and i've been looking everywhere but can't find them.

I know they were from MUFE and they looked like lip glosses.. I think she said they were called diamond juice? there were three of them (pink, white, bronze) and she applied them to her cheeks to brighten them.

anyone know what they might be called?


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_I have a question! A beauty guru on youtube (kandeejohnson) used some MUFE highlighters in one of her recent videos.. the thing is she didn't list the name of the products, and i've been looking everywhere but can't find them.

I know they were from MUFE and they looked like lip glosses.. I think she said they were called diamond juice? there were three of them (pink, white, bronze) and she applied them to her cheeks to brighten them.

anyone know what they might be called?_

 

I think you might be talking about diamond cream? If so, then those things are gorgeous. They come in a tube and they are highlighters. I have the bronze one. Sephora used to sell it, but not anymore. The boutique still has it, so you can call and order it. Maybe you'll be able to find it somewhere else online. Also, you can go to the official mufe site to see them and make sure it's what you're talking about. You can't order from there, unfortunately.


----------



## alka1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_I think you might be talking about diamond cream? If so, then those things are gorgeous. They come in a tube and they are highlighters. I have the bronze one. Sephora used to sell it, but not anymore. The boutique still has it, so you can call and order it. Maybe you'll be able to find it somewhere else online. Also, you can go to the official mufe site to see them and make sure it's what you're talking about. You can't order from there, unfortunately._

 
yes! thank you! although that sucks about sephora not carrying them anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll have to try the boutique.. maybe eBay? 

just googled it.. apparently they were released around 2005.. Sears Canada has the pink one for sale? too bad i'm not in Canada heh. 

I'll try looking around and see if I can find any - thanks again!!


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 21, 2009)

Alright. The long awaited Elixir Review.

I did a full face on my mom, and applied Elixir as the first step (her skin was clean). It is part glycerin, and you can definitely tell - it holds that type of milky constancy. It looks thick, and it applies in a very thin layer and absorbs quickly and dries quickly. I used it around her eyes as well, since MUFE suggests that it will tone down puffiness. I let it dry for about 3 minutes, and then I put the MUFE HD Primer in Neutral (the white one) on her skin. I immediately noticed once the elixir dried that her skin looked and felt much more moisturized, and much softer. She has some dry spots around her nose and those were pretty much gone. Her skin had a natural luminance to it which I was impressed with. I let the HD primer dry and then applied the HD foundation. My mom has always had an issue with foundation not gliding over her skin nicely, since shes older and her skin is very normal, sometimes she finds it hard for foundations to glide and blend nicely - but that elixir prepped the skin in a way that was just a dream to apply foundation on top of. I had no issues blending and moving the foundation, and it didn't tug at her skin as much as it does sans Elixir. Instead of using concealer over her dry spots, wrinkles, etc, I didn't have too. Her skin was in good enough shape before foundation that I didn't need to conceal a bunch of stuff after foundation. I was impressed. I also used the Line filler from MAC mixed with some Matte gel in her surface wrinkles before foundation. 

The foundation set in, and as HD tends to, gave her a great natural glowing complexion. When I was done her face she commented on how glowly her skin was, usually her skin looks dull, even with a good foundation.

She said it felt cool and moisturizing, and felt mikly while it was going on, but very refreshing, and she said her skin felt smoother and softer after it had dried.

Over all, I'm giving this two big thumbs up.

BUT that being said, for someone like me (oily skin) I wouldn't at all recommend this. I will only be using this on clients. As wonderful as it is, my skin doesn't need that type of moisture boost.

Also, I mixed the Elixir with the full coverage MUFE concealer before I applied it under her eyes, and it made it very moisturizing and smooth.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 21, 2009)

Awesome. I'm glad your mother liked it. It does the same things for me as far as helping with the puffy under eyes and dry patches. I have eczema, so I really need help with my dry skin. And no, people with oily skin really don't need this product because you'll become an oily mess.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 22, 2009)

Just want to let you ladies know that mufe hd concealer is now available at sephora! I seriously urge you to check it out, especially if you love the foundation. It's a dream.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 23, 2009)

Another update: Sephora now has the empty shadow palettes!!! $20 for one palette that holds 10 shadows.


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 23, 2009)

I just got the MUFE Aqua Eyes liner in Mat Black 0L and I SO LOVE this. This is the best pencil ever. I already had pencil liner on and so when I got home I opened this and tried it just on one eye on the upper lid. It is amazing the difference. That eye looks so much brighter and bigger.






 My question is do I need to get the MUFE sharpener or will my MAC one do fine?

Since I like this so much I looked on the Sephora site and I'm thinking about getting the Black Purple 6L aqua liner. Does anyone have this and is it a nice deep purple?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 23, 2009)

^^Anyone??


----------



## mslips (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey Shadow Addict, I def suggest you get the purple one, it is gorgeous! 

MUFE rules!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks, I will. I love purple and the black purple sounds so pretty.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 31, 2009)

for those of you guys in Canada, have you heard that Sears won't be carying MUFE? This is what I was told yesterday when I was there to get some MUFE fix. They still had some stuff, but they were selling them in teh Lancome counter, so no more MUFE counter. The lady who was helping me said this was true for all of Canada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm not happy coz I liked buying MUFE from Sears, cheaper than getting it from Sephora


----------



## Willa (Jul 31, 2009)

I will ask this to my friend, my counter is at the Bay but we have a lot of counters here in Quebec, and some are at Sears, and btw I never liked the service there. It's like they don't know the product so well, and they dont carry everything. I might go to check out if it's on sale..


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 31, 2009)

Make Up For Ever and Sears have decided to not resign their contract together.

Make Up For Ever will no longer be sold in Sears stores.

It was out of BC sears stores as of last month.


----------



## staceb1990 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey everybody! I was wondering if you could help me out. I just got my Mat Velvet (in the color alabaster) in the mail yesterday, so I haven't had much time to play with it, but I'm having application issues. I used my 109 to apply it and I'm not getting the coverage that I expected. Should I try the 190 or 187? Any tips? 

Do you need a primer with this foundation? I haven't tried it with a primer yet, mostly because I haven't found a primer I like. I have ridiculously pale skin and lots of red acne marks that are in the process of healing so I ordered the MUFE HD primer in #5 (blue) and that should be here on Monday. Maybe that'll help as far as coverage concerns.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 1, 2009)

I just want the ability to buy pans in Canada online than the full shadow/casing. 

Oh how my attitudes have changed, I blame Adina!! LOL my fave is the 74 Antique Pink for more of a regular daytime look, and the 58 is RIGHT behind! Love the bright raspberry pink!

I would love to get the 10 pan palette and fill it!!!

My only complaint is I can never remember the #s I have (except I can always remember 58 and 92).


----------



## staceb1990 (Aug 3, 2009)

Anybody?


----------



## ladyJ (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *staceb1990* 

 
_Hey everybody! I was wondering if you could help me out. I just got my Mat Velvet (in the color alabaster) in the mail yesterday, so I haven't had much time to play with it, but I'm having application issues. I used my 109 to apply it and I'm not getting the coverage that I expected. Should I try the 190 or 187? Any tips? 

Do you need a primer with this foundation? I haven't tried it with a primer yet, mostly because I haven't found a primer I like. I have ridiculously pale skin and lots of red acne marks that are in the process of healing so I ordered the MUFE HD primer in #5 (blue) and that should be here on Monday. Maybe that'll help as far as coverage concerns.
Thanks in advance!_

 
I use the 109 and buff the foundation in. Then I use the 187 to smooth it over. If you don't get enough coverage, just add another thin layer of foundation OR put MAC MSFN over the foundation. I recommend the green HD primer for redness cause that is what I use and it works well. I haven't had any experiences with the blue so hopefully you can review that for us! I don't like the 190 for this foundation. The 187 is gonna give you a more sheer coverage. The 109 is great! I also like the 180 for foundation too. I have a lot of acne scaring and redness so I need a lot of coverage. Just try buffing it in with the 109 again but do it by small areas. Hope this helped!


----------



## jenixxx (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh noes, I ordered the HD Foundation last week from Sephora but now after finding this thread I am worried I ordered too dark.

Right now for summer I am using Studio Sculpt NC42 and Studio Tint Medium Dark.... I had ordered the HD Foundation in #173! Now I am worried this is going to be way too dark! 
I am super tanned right now though but eeek is this shade geared towards African American women? Now I am worried I should have gotten in the 155 range.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenixxx* 

 
_Oh noes, I ordered the HD Foundation last week from Sephora but now after finding this thread I am worried I ordered too dark.

Right now for summer I am using Studio Sculpt NC42 and Studio Tint Medium Dark.... I had ordered the HD Foundation in #173! Now I am worried this is going to be way too dark! 
I am super tanned right now though but eeek is this shade geared towards African American women? Now I am worried I should have gotten in the 155 range.







_

 
Unfortunately, I think you did order the wrong one. I wear number 173 and I am African American, about Beyonce's complexion. Sorry.


----------



## staceb1990 (Aug 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladyJ* 

 
_I use the 109 and buff the foundation in. Then I use the 187 to smooth it over. If you don't get enough coverage, just add another thin layer of foundation OR put MAC MSFN over the foundation. I recommend the green HD primer for redness cause that is what I use and it works well. I haven't had any experiences with the blue so hopefully you can review that for us! I don't like the 190 for this foundation. The 187 is gonna give you a more sheer coverage. The 109 is great! I also like the 180 for foundation too. I have a lot of acne scaring and redness so I need a lot of coverage. Just try buffing it in with the 109 again but do it by small areas. Hope this helped!_

 

Thank you! The primer made a world of difference! My foundation applied much smoother and covered more. I'm ridiculously pale, so I was afraid the green might make me look like an alien. The blue is geared more towards pale people with imperfections, and I really like it. It kind of blurs my redness and illuminates my face, which is a nice balance with the mattyness of the mat velvet. It's too soon to review the products right now, but after a few weeks of usage I totally will.


----------



## jenixxx (Aug 7, 2009)

well my #173 arrived and I am actually surprised with it.. maybe I didn't realize how tanned I had gotten this year.
Although it definitely is too dark it's actually not too bad.  If I wasn't so picky it might even kind of pass.
Oh well, have to return it to Sephora next chance I get.  I try everything in my power to avoid that store though, that's why I order online whenever possible.
Too bad, sure took the excitement out of waiting for that order.


----------



## KIT (Aug 7, 2009)

So i bought my first MUFE eyeshadow i think #93-its green color. i have mixed feelings. as i was applying it this morning, it didnt go on as bright and true as i thought it would, and it looks a little chalky, does that make sense? 
u know when u use chalk and most if it just dusts all over the place, well, thats what happened with this eyeshadow. Is there a better way to use this, maybe wet? does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 7, 2009)

Imagine my surprise when I dropped by sephora this evening and eyed the MUFE HD Elixer. It was supposed to be an online exclusive according to sephora online. So, if any of you ladies need a new bottle or are dying to try this bad boy out, stop by your local sephora (or call) and see if they have it.


----------



## Taj (Aug 8, 2009)

I got my MUFE HD Elixer at the MUFE counter, and can't adore it enough !


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey you guys that don't have an MUFE boutique to shop at... guess what? the 10 pan empty palette is now on sale at Sephora!!!!!


Sephora: MAKE UP FOR EVER Eye Shadow Palette - Holds 10: Eyeshadow Sets


----------



## Ursula (Aug 11, 2009)

I just discovered their HD foundation and it is OMG wonderful.  I cannot believe how flawless the finish is.  It's pricey, but I really think it's worthwhile.  I would use it exclusively because it looks so good, but then how will I do that 'special' look. LOL  Seriously,it's a wonderful product.  paired with the HD powder it's great for photography.  And I'm a photographer.  Love it!


----------



## Willa (Aug 14, 2009)

Guys, you need to try the new HD concealers
It's a bliss!
They look invisible once applied, a little thicker than the lift concealers
I don't know if it's the same in any counter, but the whole #330 batch was sent back because they had troubles with it (product separating).

#325 refer to #2 in lift concealer
#335 refer to #3 in lift concealer

It's a bit expensive, but all worth it


----------



## staceb1990 (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Guys, you need to try the new HD concealers
It's a bliss!
They look invisible once applied, a little thicker than the lift concealers
I don't know if it's the same in any counter, but the whole #330 batch was sent back because they had troubles with it (product separating).

#325 refer to #2 in lift concealer
#335 refer to #3 in lift concealer

It's a bit expensive, but all worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Is it specifically an under eye concealer? Or could you use it for acne scars?


----------



## Willa (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *staceb1990* 

 
_Is it specifically an under eye concealer? Or could you use it for acne scars?_

 
I wouldnt use it on scars as I prefer using the concealers in pot/palette because its thicker, but the scars are just red and not too bumpy, it can work


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 14, 2009)

It's divine when used on scars. I have a few blemishes on the right side of my face from awful mac foundations. This concealer practically makes them invisible. It's so creamy and color exact. This plus face and body and the hd powder is perfection. It won't work miracles on undereye circles, but it softens it up a bit. I wear glasses, so i don't worry about my bags. LOL


----------



## genduk26 (Aug 15, 2009)

how can i use the flash color without creases my eyelids? i have oily eyelids. i have tried udpp, too faced insurance as eye primer (before flash color) & eyeshadow after flash color but my eyelids crease in 30 mins :-(


----------



## Ursula (Aug 16, 2009)

have you tried MAC's paint pots as a primer.  I find they keep me from creasing beautifully.  Painterly is very nice for medium skin, Groundwork for darker skin.  Not sure about light skin, but there is prep and prime for the eye area from MAC


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 16, 2009)

Dust loose powder before the flash colours. I have oily lids too and this keeps creamy products from creasing all day.


----------



## genduk26 (Aug 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ursula* 

 
_have you tried MAC's paint pots as a primer.  I find they keep me from creasing beautifully.  Painterly is very nice for medium skin, Groundwork for darker skin.  Not sure about light skin, but there is prep and prime for the eye area from MAC_

 
yes i used paint & paint pots as a primer but it didn't work :-(

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Dust loose powder before the flash colours. I have oily lids too and this keeps creamy products from creasing all day._

 
do i need to use an eye primer (UDPP, etc) before loose powder?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 16, 2009)

I always do.


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_how can i use the flash color without creases my eyelids? i have oily eyelids. i have tried udpp, too faced insurance as eye primer (before flash color) & eyeshadow after flash color but my eyelids crease in 30 mins :-(_

 

I have been using MAC matte before applying Too Faced shadow insurance.  After apply Too Faced I use a little translucent powder then I pat my flash color on trying very hard not to rub it.  Flash colors are really nice but they do crease sometimes even with primer.


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *staceb1990* 

 
_Thank you! The primer made a world of difference! My foundation applied much smoother and covered more. I'm ridiculously pale, so I was afraid the green might make me look like an alien. The blue is geared more towards pale people with imperfections, and I really like it. It kind of blurs my redness and illuminates my face, which is a nice balance with the mattyness of the mat velvet. It's too soon to review the products right now, but after a few weeks of usage I totally will._

 
How's the blue primer working out? I've thought about getting it but I have oily skin and wasn't sure if it would work for me.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 16, 2009)

I have oily skin and I've been using a sample from Sephora and it's working well for me. No extra oilyness but I do use an oil controlling foundation.


----------



## staceb1990 (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_How's the blue primer working out? I've thought about getting it but I have oily skin and wasn't sure if it would work for me._

 
I really like it so far! It's a very subtle blue, but the finish is very luminous and is amazing for my ridiculously pale skin. As far as oil controlling abilities, I think because I use it with Mat Velvet, which has it's own oil controlling properties,  it does a decent job. At the end of the day my face is somewhat shiny, but not dripping in oil. 

The thing about this primer, in my opinion anyway, is that it's more of a tone correcting primer, then an oil controlling primer. If you're specifically looking for something that will help with oil, I'd look elsewhere. But if you want something that will help with color correcting and minor oilies, then definitely try this


----------



## caramel_geek (Aug 19, 2009)

Question about the new HD concealer.
I'm a mac NC20. Which shade should I use? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



TIA!


----------



## Ursula (Aug 19, 2009)

How many use the flash pot as a base for ES?  Do you likey?  Does it crease a lot or a little?  How does it compare to MAC PP?


----------



## User38 (Aug 19, 2009)

I use the Flash pots especially the white one as a base for ES -- they work very well.  I prefer paint pots tho.  The Flash work well on their own if dusted with a light coat of mineral veil or finishing powder in translucent.. then you can see the true color and seal it too.


----------



## Ursula (Aug 19, 2009)

The white is what I'm specifically looking for.  don't know why MAC doesn't have a white paint or PP.  What are they thinking.  they have chromaline but you gotta get that from the Pro Store and to ship just that one thing seems like a waste.  I'm gonna go to Sephora and ask for a sample I think.


----------



## jenixxx (Aug 30, 2009)

Just a heads up to the Canadian girls about the MUFE 10-pan Eyeshadow Palette...
Sephora will be giving these away FREE with the purchase of any 3 eyeshadows, starting this week!

HOORAY!


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 30, 2009)

will it be online too?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 30, 2009)

ok, this is so frustrating! My MUFE HD 125 ended up looking too red in natural light. So I went back to Sephora to get re-matched and the MUA told me that my shade is 118! Honestly, I think 118 is too light so I insisted that he gives me samples of both 118 and 123.

The 123 looks perfect right now but now I'm a lot tanner than my natural skintone. Anyone else wears these two shades? Any feedback?


----------



## Ursula (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_ok, this is so frustrating! My MUFE HD 125 ended up looking too red in natural light. So I went back to Sephora to get re-matched and the MUA told me that my shade is 118! Honestly, I think 118 is too light so I insisted that he gives me samples of both 118 and 123.

The 123 looks perfect right now but now I'm a lot tanner than my natural skintone. Anyone else wears these two shades? Any feedback?_

 
Did you look at the 118 in natural light?  Sometimes it's so different in natural light versus the store lights.  The other thing I've seen is that pale people always seem to want me to be lighter than I am.  I've had 2 MAC MA's recently try to tell me I was a shade lighter than I am.  They were both porcelain white.  So maybe?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 30, 2009)

^^ I haven't tried the 118 in natural light but the 123 seems to be a good match. But like i said I'm now much darker than I would be in fall/winter (I like to tan in the summer). Oh and the MUA that matched me was about my skintone...

I guess I'll keep these two samples and go buy a full jar of either one late September depending which one matches me then (when I have my natural skintone).

Oh and what powder is everyone using over the HD foundation? Is MAC's P+P good enough or do I have to get the MUFE HD powder?


----------



## Ursula (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_^^ I haven't tried the 118 in natural light but the 123 seems to be a good match. But like i said I'm now much darker than I would be in fall/winter (I like to tan in the summer). Oh and the MUA that matched me was about my skintone...

I guess I'll keep these two samples and go buy a full jar of either one late September depending which one matches me then (when I have my natural skintone).

Oh and what powder is everyone using over the HD foundation? Is MAC's P+P good enough or do I have to get the MUFE HD powder?_

 
I'm a MAC NC 25 to 30 depending on tan.  I'm tan now and using the 125 from MUFE and I'm really happy with it.  

I bought the HD powder and I love it.  I disappears into the finish without adding another layer of visible powder which I feel the MAC Loose stuff does.  However, I'd think the P+P would work about the same.  That said, I do have both and the texture is definately different.  Why don't you try a sample of that too, then you'll know if you like it better.  I do find that the HD powder is really messy in terms of the container.  You only need the tinies amount so I put my brush and then tap off but I still end up with powder all over the table.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ursula* 

 
_ 
I bought the HD powder and I love it.  I disappears into the finish without adding another layer of visible powder which I feel the MAC Loose stuff does.  However, I'd think the P+P would work about the same.  That said, I do have both and the texture is definately different.  Why don't you try a sample of that too, then you'll know if you like it better.  I do find that the HD powder is really messy in terms of the container.  You only need the tinies amount so I put my brush and then tap off but I still end up with powder all over the table._

 
I didn't know Sephora also gave a sample of the powder, thanks for informing me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will get a sample of both HD powder and P+P and see which will work best. P+P is more budget friendly but if the HD is much better I don't mind spending the extra money


----------



## Ursula (Aug 31, 2009)

Actually, they give samples of anything except things like Mascara that they really can't give a sample of.  And I don't think there is a limit to the number of samples on a given visit.  though I'd feel funny asking for twenty different samples.


----------



## anita22 (Sep 8, 2009)

So, me and my oily oily skin have been testing out Mat Velvet foundation recently. I do like it more than Studio Fix Fluid, it's definitely better in terms of oil control. I have to be very careful how I apply it though, as it's much heavier than what I'm used to.

I also have the new HD concealer pen. It's pretty good for under the eyes, though if you have crazy dark circles then I can imagine it might not be enough. I just love the consistency though, it really dries to a nice natural finish, not cakey or obvious at all. Love it.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 9, 2009)

Ok, it seems like my struggle is finally over and I have my perfect foundation. I went back to Sephora yesterday and made the MUA paint half of my face with HD 118 and the other with HD 123 (which were the two recommended shades). Then I left the store and walked around outside for a while and looked at my face in natural light. I decided that 118 was much better of a match that 123. 123 is a lil too dark now and right now I have a fading tan :/

I went back to Sephora and asked for like 5 MUA's opinions and they all said my left side (which was the 118) is the exact match. So I ended up buying a full bottle of 118. I met up with a friend I hadn't see since May after and she told me that my skin looked so radiant and flawless and asked my secret was, lol! I guess the foundation is working for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm gonna go back in a couple of weeks and get a compact of Duo Matte as well.


----------



## Ursula (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Ok, it seems like my struggle is finally over and I have my perfect foundation. I went back to Sephora yesterday and made the MUA paint half of my face with HD 118 and the other with HD 123 (which were the two recommended shades). Then I left the store and walked around outside for a while and looked at my face in natural light. I decided that 118 was much better of a match that 123. 123 is a lil too dark now and right now I have a fading tan :/

I went back to Sephora and asked for like 5 MUA's opinions and they all said my left side (which was the 118) is the exact match. So I ended up buying a full bottle of 118. I met up with a friend I hadn't see since May after and she told me that my skin looked so radiant and flawless and asked my secret was, lol! I guess the foundation is working for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm gonna go back in a couple of weeks and get a compact of Duo Matte as well._

 
Yay!  I need to be as disciplined as you and stick to one foundation.  I have about 10 now.  I'm silly.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ursula* 

 
_Yay!  I need to be as disciplined as you and stick to one foundation.  I have about 10 now.  I'm silly._

 
lol, I have like 3 more sitting on me dresser: MAC Studio Sculpt in NW25, MAC Studio Fix in NW30 (too dark
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and Smashbox HD in Light 4. Right now I'm all head over heels with my MUFE HD coz of all the compliments, but I still wanna go back and buy the Duo Matte too. I think I'm starting a foundation addiction, lol!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 9, 2009)

While I was in NYC this weekend I got to the boutique  and was able to grab a palette and some new colors
169
132
49


----------



## Ursula (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_lol, I have like 3 more sitting on me dresser: MAC Studio Sculpt in NW25, MAC Studio Fix in NW30 (too dark
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and Smashbox HD in Light 4. Right now I'm all head over heels with my MUFE HD coz of all the compliments, but I still wanna go back and buy the Duo Matte too. I think I'm starting a foundation addiction, lol!_

 
Oh yeah, I totally feel ya on the addiction thing.  I've got an order in to Illamasqua too for some foundation.  I need a recovery group.


----------



## Taj (Sep 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_lol, I have like 3 more sitting on me dresser: MAC Studio Sculpt in NW25, MAC Studio Fix in NW30 (too dark
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and Smashbox HD in Light 4. Right now I'm all head over heels with my MUFE HD coz of all the compliments, but I still wanna go back and buy the Duo Matte too. I think I'm starting a foundation addiction, lol!_

 
I have tons of bottles of foundation sitting in my drawer too. But the MUFE HD is my all fav now ! I would try out Illamasque foundations if I have chance to test drive them personally.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 13, 2009)

The Mufe face and body foundation has been my favorite over the summer. I will be going back to HD as the whether changes, though. I'm almost done with my face and body bottle anyway. Some days all I do is wear the HD concealer.


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Sep 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_It's divine when used on scars. I have a few blemishes on the right side of my face from awful mac foundations. This concealer practically makes them invisible. It's so creamy and color exact. This plus face and body and the hd powder is perfection. It won't work miracles on undereye circles, but it softens it up a bit. I wear glasses, so i don't worry about my bags. LOL_

 
Wow, thanks for this! I've been looking for something that works well in covering scars...I had a weird skin problem about a year back that left some scars along my collar bone. I love MUFE's shadows and lipsticks and stuff but haven't tried their concealer-I think I'm going to now!!


----------



## shaista1985 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: MUFE mat velvet+matifying foundation*

im an nc35, indian origin will shade #40 be ok for me you reckon? i dont have a counter next to me in my country, so i am buggered!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



help plz


----------



## Temptasia (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: MUFE mat velvet+matifying foundation*

I use #35. 

I am closer to an NC35

MUFE was a better match for my skin because it wasn't as yellow, more neutral, thus not looking so orange by the end of the day.


----------



## bustaboo (Sep 23, 2009)

I love my HD foundation but am now seriously lemming F&B after reading this thread! HD I found a little tricky to apply but after experimenting with what works well on the skin for easy application it's amazing.

I just bought the HD Elixir off of eBay and can't wait to try this...I'm currently using Smashbox primer atm which makes my HD glide on and blend perfectly. I have the HD primers (green and yellow) but I can't seem to get them to work for me. I end up with blotchy patches of that stuff on my cheeks when I try to apply it.

Oh and I have combo skin - oily t-zone, nose, cheek area on either side of my nose, dry areas on my cheeks and forehead and I break out VERY easily - HD hasn't made me break out especially when teamed up with Smashbox primer (this helps a lot with the dry areas). But saying that, I do use Proactiv cleanser and repairing lotion + Clinique Moisture Surge every morning and night, although other foundations/primers have still caused breakouts while using it.

I have been using my MAC foundation brush to apply and kabuki to blend a little. I'm waiting on the 109 brush in the mail after seeing gorgeous DRBrooklyn730's video (youtube) on one way to apply HD - I tried to make a clickable link to that video but it ends up putting the whole video in this post and wasn't sure if that was allowed in these threads
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will definitely post here when my elixir arrives!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 23, 2009)

I bought the matte duo in 205 and I love it as you can see in my signature. I use my Quo kabuki to apply and it goes on flawless. I now use the Matte Duo everyday for work and HD when I go out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm truly impressed by MUFE foundations so far


----------



## ElleK7 (Oct 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_So, me and my oily oily skin have been testing out Mat Velvet foundation recently. I do like it more than Studio Fix Fluid, it's definitely better in terms of oil control. I have to be very careful how I apply it though, as it's much heavier than what I'm used to.

I also have the new HD concealer pen. It's pretty good for under the eyes, though if you have crazy dark circles then I can imagine it might not be enough. I just love the consistency though, it really dries to a nice natural finish, not cakey or obvious at all. Love it._

 
What shade in Mat Velvet did you get? I'm trying to get an idea of what shade of foundation I want to try(I'm NC25)


----------



## staceb1990 (Oct 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bustaboo* 

 
_I love my HD foundation but am now seriously lemming F&B after reading this thread! HD I found a little tricky to apply but after experimenting with what works well on the skin for easy application it's amazing.

I just bought the HD Elixir off of eBay and can't wait to try this...I'm currently using Smashbox primer atm which makes my HD glide on and blend perfectly. I have the HD primers (green and yellow) but I can't seem to get them to work for me. I end up with blotchy patches of that stuff on my cheeks when I try to apply it.

Oh and I have combo skin - oily t-zone, nose, cheek area on either side of my nose, dry areas on my cheeks and forehead and I break out VERY easily - HD hasn't made me break out especially when teamed up with Smashbox primer (this helps a lot with the dry areas). But saying that, I do use Proactiv cleanser and repairing lotion + Clinique Moisture Surge every morning and night, although other foundations/primers have still caused breakouts while using it.

I have been using my MAC foundation brush to apply and kabuki to blend a little. I'm waiting on the 109 brush in the mail after seeing gorgeous DRBrooklyn730's video (youtube) on one way to apply HD - I tried to make a clickable link to that video but it ends up putting the whole video in this post and wasn't sure if that was allowed in these threads
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will definitely post here when my elixir arrives!_

 
Thank you for this post! I just got the HD foundation in the mail and I've been totally dissapointed with it! But after reading this I'm going to try it out without my HD primer and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *staceb1990* 

 
_Thank you for this post! I just got the HD foundation in the mail and I've been totally dissapointed with it! But after reading this I'm going to try it out without my HD primer and see if that makes a difference._

 
Yes, you have to work with HD to make it work, but it is ABSOLUTELY worth it when you get it to work. It is especially tricky for dry skin like mine. I use the Sephora HD Airbrush Foundation brish and it works very well. I don't own the 109 so I can't speak to the quality of that. I must say, though, that I use the Face and Body more often now and even more often than that, I use the HD concealer alone. It gives me all the coverage I need.

The HD elixer is fab on my dry skin and with the hd primer, it's awesome. I never skip those steps in the morning.


----------



## anita22 (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ElleK7* 

 
_What shade in Mat Velvet did you get? I'm trying to get an idea of what shade of foundation I want to try(I'm NC25)_

 
I have shade #35 Vanilla, which is described as being for medium skin with yellow/beige undertones. I find the shade runs ever so slightly darker than MAC Studio Fix Fluid in NC30. I'm not sure what I'd suggest for NC25 though, as I'm not really familiar with how MUFE shades work really.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Oct 7, 2009)

bustaboo, I am excited what you have to say about the HD elixier!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 7, 2009)

I want to try the concealer palettes but don't know which one :/ I wear the 118 in HD....I'm pretty neutral toned


----------



## bunnybear_05 (Oct 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ElleK7* 

 
_What shade in Mat Velvet did you get? I'm trying to get an idea of what shade of foundation I want to try(I'm NC25)_

 
I'm quite the lurker here, but I just wanted to say I wear NC30 in Mac Studio Sculpt and Mat Velvet 40 matches great on me. I am somewhat tan right now,though.


----------



## alka1 (Oct 15, 2009)

MUFE Experts: I need your help!

I'm having trouble locating the Camouflage Concealer Palette in shade no. 5 (the palette with lilac, green, orange correctors).

The MUFE website doesn't sell any products..? And Sephora doesn't have all the palettes in stock, they only carry nos. 1, 2, 4. 

Anyone know where I can buy this?


----------



## Willa (Oct 15, 2009)

Where do you live?


----------



## alka1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Where do you live?_

 
Southern California


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Oct 27, 2009)

Anyone know how the mufe HD foundation would compare to Armani luminous silk? Im dying to try it! Did it break anyone out, or oxidise much?

Also, I take shade 4 in luminous silk and am NC15 in mac so what shade would be best?


----------



## Paramnesia (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a few MUFE samples which i'll try to swatch for you all soon.

I found the mat velvet+'s lightest shade to be the best match for me but i have dry skin so i'm a little concerned about that. I have 2 samples of mat velvet+, hd and f&b the hd and f&b ones are way to dark for me.


----------



## ..kels* (Nov 7, 2009)

Did they close the Sears MUFE counter in Victoria, BC yet? Does anyone know if there is anywhere else to buy MUFE in Victoria? Thanks


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 7, 2009)

My Duo Mat in shade 205 seems to be a lil dark now as I've completely lost my tan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to get either the 203 or just switch to F&B


----------



## Curly1908 (Nov 7, 2009)

I need help, ladies!  I recently got my 1st MUFE eyeshadow after being seduced by Mat Velvet & Full Coverage Concealer a few months ago.  I got #17 Espresso (matte chocolate brown).  I'm NW50/Mat Velvet 80 by the way.  How should I use this?  I wanted a neutral eye look so I planned to just use it as one wash of color across the eyelid,but it ended up making me look dirty instead!


----------



## nightraven (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey everyone,
I'm an NW20 in mac foundation and i'm really interested in trying the MUFE HD foundation. Anyone know what a good color match would be?


----------



## jeitzen (Dec 6, 2009)

I love their foundation, the HD stuff. It's $40 and I don't use it that much but I think the texture/quality/packaging is great! I haven't tried the eyeshadows/pigment stuff, but I want to!


----------



## Susanne (Dec 8, 2009)

Which shade is NC 25 in MUFE?? Thank you


----------



## Tavia (Dec 8, 2009)

I really like the All Mat Face Matifying Primer which is great for oily skin. I've been using it for 2 months already, together with the HD foundation and I'm more than pleased with it. It really keeps my oil under control. You can read my review HERE. I didn't tried their eyeshadows but I love some of the matte colors.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 16, 2009)

I am lemming for the Aqua Eyes Collector 25 Years. It is a set of 25 eyeliners! The entire set is very pricely, but 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Which shade is NC 25 in MUFE?? Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It depends on which foundation it is. Which one did you mean?


----------



## slowdownbaby (Dec 20, 2009)

Girls!

I asked singer *Jessie James* which foundation does she use, and she said Make up Forever! I'm assuming it's the HD one cause she talked about it before too! I was thinking of trying but I can't find a store online that ships to Portugal, here in Portugal that foundation costs too damn much!


----------



## shonntew (Jan 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alka1* 

 
_MUFE Experts: I need your help!

I'm having trouble locating the Camouflage Concealer Palette in shade no. 5 (the palette with lilac, green, orange correctors).

The MUFE website doesn't sell any products..? And Sephora doesn't have all the palettes in stock, they only carry nos. 1, 2, 4. 

Anyone know where I can buy this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
did you try QVc?


----------



## shonntew (Jan 1, 2010)

I have been using the HD or over a year, but it doesn't seem as flattering on my skin as it used to be. I think I will either try the matte velvet or move over to Dior nude. Any opinions??


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 1, 2010)

Shonntew, maybe it's the time of the year? I know I had to switch over to face & body during the summer because the HD wasn't too great on my then. I think maybe I had a slight tan or my skin was drier than usual. Now, though, it's great again.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shonntew* 

 
_I have been using the HD or over a year, but it doesn't seem as flattering on my skin as it used to be. I think I will either try the matte velvet or move over to Dior nude. Any opinions??_

 
Hey, if you do decide to try the Dior nude, please let me know what shade you get. I think we're about the same skintone. I'm still very happy with my HD and I also use F&B in occasion though I agree that F&B is best during summer. I wear HD is 118 and F&B in #32


----------



## anita22 (Jan 5, 2010)

There have been a couple of queries in this thread about Mat Velvet shades, so I thought I'd post a couple of swatches (if it's OK to post these in this thread? Please feel free to move if not). Sorry about the lighting - it's dark and snowing here!

*From left to right:*
MAC Studio Fix Fluid in shades NC25, NC30, & NC35, MUFE Mat Velvet in shades #35 (Vanilla), and #40 (Natural Beige).
(Top and bottom photos are of the same swatches).











I am normally a shade NC30 in MAC. I have found that I am basically in between shades #35 and #40 in Mat Velvet. Both look good on me, although I am wearing #40 right now because I'm a little lighter. #35 is more of a peachy/beige colour. #40 is slightly lighter than shade #35 (counterintuitive, I know!) and has more yellow undertones. Due to the yellowness, it's probably closest to to the MAC "NC" family of shades. It's probably the closest to the MAC NC30 shade.

I also had Mat Velvet in Shade #30 (Porcelain), although I returned it before I took this photo - it's a lot lighter than shades #35 and #40. It was a lot peachier and less yellow than MAC Studio Fix Fluid in NC25, so not really a comparable shade.

Anyways, I hope that this is helpful for someone! I also found that reading the shade descriptions on Sephora helped in choosing shades, as MUFE's colour system seems a little weird, but the Sephora descriptions seem accurate so far to me.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ladies, major major major news. I went to the MUFE NYC boutique today and I got to play with a collection that the MA said will be released next month. It is beyond gorgeous. It has four pigments, one glitter and 2 liner pencils. The colors are various shades of stunning gold. 

The two most stunning pigments were one pure gold and one greenish gold. Of course, MUFE goes by numbers and not names, so I can only describe the shades. One liner pencil is solid, bright, true gold and the other is dark green with gold laced through it. The gold in it really pops. It is beyond amazing, the texture is so smooth and you only need a pinch for high intensity color.

I was so bummed b/c I thought it was available for purchase, but it was just a teaser. I really hope this pops up at Sephora, but if it doesn't I will be back at that boutique next month.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Jan 27, 2010)

I guess this is the collection you are talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Make Up For Ever Bronze Makeup Collection for Spring 2010 | Chic Profile


----------



## GirlyGirl18 (Jan 28, 2010)

I used to use MAC's Studio Fix Fluid and I liked it but I find that it can feel a bit heavy. However, I love MUFE's Mat Velvet Plus... I have combination oily skin and I find that it looks very natural on... But it looks a bit light on my skin in photos. Does anyone know if this contains SPF?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_I guess this is the collection you are talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Make Up For Ever Bronze Makeup Collection for Spring 2010 | Chic Profile_

 
Any idea if this will end up at Sephora?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_Any idea if this will end up at Sephora?_

 
Yes I would like to know that as well. Sephora is the only place I can get MUFE in my city


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 29, 2010)

That is the collection I was talking about! No photos will ever do justice to what I saw in that boutique. I almost passed out. It better end up at Sephora. Most likely it will since it's a whole collection. However, the real question is how soon will it end up in Sephora? I'm glad the boutique isn't too far away from me.


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nightraven* 

 
_Hey everyone,
I'm an NW20 in mac foundation and i'm really interested in trying the MUFE HD foundation. Anyone know what a good color match would be?_

 

I'm NW20 and MUFE HD in 115 is perfect for me.


----------



## susspect (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi! Lady I need help! Can anybody compare HD primer (green) and Givenchy Actimine (green)? And I have question about white primer - what result it give? And pink primer - may it make me like pink?
Sorry my English, I've only learned it.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Feb 3, 2010)

Has anyone tried the new magnetic palette tin?  It's flat inside, so it can hold any size pan.

I'd love to see pics if anyone has any.  Also wondering if the top is hinged or not.

Empty magneted paletted:
http://www.makeupforever.com/int/en/...neted-palette/


----------



## blindpassion (Feb 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *..kels** 

 
_Did they close the Sears MUFE counter in Victoria, BC yet? Does anyone know if there is anywhere else to buy MUFE in Victoria? Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Yep, they closed it quite some time ago.
Theres no where to buy it in Victoria - yet.

Sephoras coming soon


----------



## shopaholic1981 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: MUFE mat velvet+matifying foundation*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Temptasia* 

 
_I use #35. 

I am closer to an NC35

MUFE was a better match for my skin because it wasn't as yellow, more neutral, thus not looking so orange by the end of the day._

 

Hmm.. i use NC35 too (although i'm going to try NC37 because it is a little light on me) and i got matched to #35 too. The person who worked at Sephora that matched me said that he recommended that i go a little lighter because my oily skin was going to oxidize the foundation and make the color look a little darker. 
I haven't tried the sample he gave me at home yet because i'm still trying to figure out my shade in their HD foundation. (i think i'm in between 155 and 127).
I've tried a sample of #65 (which i have nooo idea how i got matched to that color) but it freaked me out because i had a hard time washing it off of my skin. The guy who gave me the sample of #35 after i came back to look at more HD shades and possibly a different mat velvet + matifying shade said that because i have oily skin it shouldn't be a problem for me to get it off my skin (i think he's referring to the fact that this foundation is water resistant). 
Well we'll see what happens either way, i'm leaning towards using MUFE's foundations. I just need to find the right shades!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: MUFE mat velvet+matifying foundation*

I use #35 and I'm in between NW25 and NW30.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: MUFE mat velvet+matifying foundation*

Probably 40.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: MUFE mat velvet+matifying foundation*

I got matched with 35 im about nc30-35


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Feb 16, 2010)

What sort of finish does the HD foundation have guys? Is it dewy/satiny/ matte etc. Im lucky enough to have a MUFE store not too far away and I really wanna try this foundation!

BTW, what are your absolute favourite products from MUFE?


----------



## kiss (Feb 16, 2010)

I got the kabuki brush in the little zip pouch and I love it! It's soooo soft and you can easily take it with you.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Steel Magnolia* 

 
_What sort of finish does the HD foundation have guys? Is it dewy/satiny/ matte etc. Im lucky enough to have a MUFE store not too far away and I really wanna try this foundation!

BTW, what are your absolute favourite products from MUFE?_

 
I find it to be matte. I can make it a bit dewy if I spray their Mist+Fix on my brush first. I have dry skin, by the way. 
Being the MUFE lover that I am, I recommend their Aqua black shadow/liner. It's amazing and better than fluidline, to me. If you use Feline you can use this to lock in the color. On me Feline smudges but not when I sit this liner on top of it on my waterline. 
Their lip liners are to die for. The smoothest pencils you will ever use on your lips. Also, their shadows (specifically, the matte ones) rival Mac. You must try the famous #92 (a brilliant purple). 
Full Cover concealer is another winner as well as the eyebrow corrector. 
Have fun!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiss* 

 
_I got the kabuki brush in the little zip pouch and I love it! It's soooo soft and you can easily take it with you._

 
I bought that brush when the HD foundation first came out and I still use it. It's soft, doesn't scratch your face, and distributes powder evenly. Love it!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Steel Magnolia* 

 
_What sort of finish does the HD foundation have guys? Is it dewy/satiny/ matte etc. Im lucky enough to have a MUFE store not too far away and I really wanna try this foundation!

BTW, what are your absolute favourite products from MUFE?_

 
It's semi matte on me, I have combination skin. HD is my fave foundation!

Besides the HD foundation I also love MUFE F&B foundation and e/s in #92, #9, #5, #39, #26 and #83.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 17, 2010)

My obsession with their shadows isnt abating. I recently got:

Pure Pigment in #14


Shadows in 
112
26
49

Another Shephora GiftCard bites the dust


----------



## BadBadGirl (Feb 18, 2010)

Any more release info (like a date) on the Bronze collection?- I NEED it! lol


----------



## LionQueen (Feb 18, 2010)

I want that set of 25 eyeliners SO badly. MUFE's eyeliners are seriously my favorite, they stay on for me the best of anything I've tried.  250 bucks though, argh.


----------



## genduk26 (Feb 18, 2010)

Has anyone tried HD Microfinish Blush? it's availabe @ MUFE NY boutique & sephora.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Feb 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_Has anyone tried HD Microfinish Blush? it's availabe @ MUFE NY boutique & sephora._

 
Long post warning!

I tried it at the boutique (NYC) this past weekend.  It's nice, very pigmented.  I may get the dark berry one.  I hope they come out with a more vivid orange ones, the ones they have are more peach really.  I need more color (GGG).

It is VERY pigmented, a small drop works for both cheeks.  I love the pump bottle!  MUFE also released a skunk brush (#55N) to use with the cream blush.  Looks like your standard skunk brush to me.  I like applying cream blush with my fingers.

Now I was really at the boutique to buy the new magnetic flat palette tin.  Sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  But they called yesterday to say it's back in stock, so it's on the way to me yay!  It looks just like the tin for the e/l collection, w/o the aqua eyes design on it.  Of course I ordered more stuff when they called: eyelash brush, another Pure Water and the clear mascara/brow gel.  The manager gave me a discount on the palette since it was out of stock, which was awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




While at the boutique, I bought the Pure Water, brush cleanser (spray), e/s brush (#15S), and e/s #80 and another one (can't remember lol).  I also had my custom F&B adjusted slightly, it was too yellow.  I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the Pure Water, just pump some on a cotton pad and wipe it over your face to clean.  It doesn't irritate my eyes at all, like some similar cleansers.  I use these types of cleansers mainly in the morning.  Haven't use the brush cleanser yet.  The double sculpting brush was calling my name, but I resisted.  The manager mentioned that MUFE doesn't make the best brushes, so she didn't recommend much in that area.

Pure Water:
http://www.makeupforever.com/#/int/e...ts/pure-water/

While cleaning my brushes, I finally used my sponge shampoo that I had gotten a while ago.  It works really well and has a nice minty scent.  Used it on a sponge and brushes.

Sponge shampoo:
http://www.makeupforever.com/#/int/e...ponge-shampoo/

I LOVE the boutique!  It's my kryptonite lol.  If you visit, ask for Janis (she's awesome and usually there on Saturdays it seems).


----------



## genduk26 (Feb 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettyinpurple* 

 
_Long post warning!

I tried it at the boutique (NYC) this past weekend.  It's nice, very pigmented.  I may get the dark berry one.  I hope they come out with a more vivid orange ones, the ones they have are more peach really.  I need more color (GGG).

It is VERY pigmented, a small drop works for both cheeks.  I love the pump bottle!  MUFE also released a skunk brush (#55N) to use with the cream blush.  Looks like your standard skunk brush to me.  I like applying cream blush with my fingers.

Now I was really at the boutique to buy the new magnetic flat palette tin.  Sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  But they called yesterday to say it's back in stock, so it's on the way to me yay!  It looks just like the tin for the e/l collection, w/o the aqua eyes design on it.  Of course I ordered more stuff when they called: eyelash brush, another Pure Water and the clear mascara/brow gel.  The manager gave me a discount on the palette since it was out of stock, which was awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




While at the boutique, I bought the Pure Water, brush cleanser (spray), e/s brush (#15S), and e/s #80 and another one (can't remember lol).  I also had my custom F&B adjusted slightly, it was too yellow.  I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the Pure Water, just pump some on a cotton pad and wipe it over your face to clean.  It doesn't irritate my eyes at all, like some similar cleansers.  I use these types of cleansers mainly in the morning.  Haven't use the brush cleanser yet.  The double sculpting brush was calling my name, but I resisted.  The manager mentioned that MUFE doesn't make the best brushes, so she didn't recommend much in that area.

Pure Water:
maquillage, cosmétique, maquillage professionnel, produit cosmétique, make up, astuce maquillage professionnel

While cleaning my brushes, I finally used my sponge shampoo that I had gotten a while ago.  It works really well and has a nice minty scent.  Used it on a sponge and brushes.

Sponge shampoo:
maquillage, cosmétique, maquillage professionnel, produit cosmétique, make up, astuce maquillage professionnel

I LOVE the boutique!  It's my kryptonite lol.  If you visit, ask for Janis (she's awesome and usually there on Saturdays it seems)._

 
thank u Pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



would you swatch the blushes, please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the pics @ sephora & MUFE sites aren't match each other. i only can order online.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 21, 2010)

I ordered the new HD blush from Sephora Friday night. I should get it around the middle of this week. Can't wait to play. I bought the salmon pink shade to start with hoping it'll go with Mac's fresh salmon lipstick.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Steel Magnolia* 

 
_What sort of finish does the HD foundation have guys? Is it dewy/satiny/ matte etc. Im lucky enough to have a MUFE store not too far away and I really wanna try this foundation!

BTW, what are your absolute favourite products from MUFE?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_It's semi matte on me, I have combination skin. HD is my fave foundation!

Besides the HD foundation I also love MUFE F&B foundation and e/s in #92, #9, #5, #39, #26 and #83._

 
Semi matte on me as well.  My skin is combo to oily.

My fave product from MUFE is the Super Lip Gloss.  It's sticky, but it wears like no other gloss out there, IMHO.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_thank u Pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




would you swatch the blushes, please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the pics @ sephora & MUFE sites aren't match each other. i only can order online._

 
Sorry I don't live in NYC so I don't have access for swatching purposes.  I don't think they'll be at Sephora until March sadly.


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 22, 2010)

Have any really fair girls tried MUFE HD in 110? I use Studio Fix Fluid in NW15 right now and it's slightly too dark in the winter


----------



## musicislove05 (Feb 22, 2010)

Does anyone here know how much these are:

The 30 eyeshadow and blush palette
empty magnetized palette
eyeshadow refills 

Is there anyone that you guys know of that does CPs from the MUFE botique?


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_thank u Pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



would you swatch the blushes, please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the pics @ sephora & MUFE sites aren't match each other. i only can order online._

 
I ordered the Salmon Pink shade and I'll post a swatch when I get it. If I love it (and I'm pretty sure I will), I'll order more quickly and add swatches accordingly. I am a MUFE junkie.


----------



## genduk26 (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_I ordered the Salmon Pink shade and I'll post a swatch when I get it. *If I love it (and I'm pretty sure I will*), I'll order more quickly and add swatches accordingly. *I am a MUFE junkie*._

 
I am too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



please let me know... i'll check this forum daily... 
thanks


----------



## MrsGooch (Feb 22, 2010)

I just got the MUFE HD Cream Blush in #1....purply color....boy, is this stuff pigmented!!!! I think the MAC 188 would be perfect for applying it....of course, I dont have the 188 *rushes to mac site to order 188*


----------



## prettyinpurple (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *musicislove05* 

 
_Does anyone here know how much these are:

The 30 eyeshadow and blush palette
empty magnetized palette
eyeshadow refills 

Is there anyone that you guys know of that does CPs from the MUFE botique?_

 
I forget how much the 30 pan palette costs.
The empty flat magnetic tin is $10.  Check my math lol.  I was given 40% off since they were out of stock when I visited and my receipt says it came up to 6 bucks.
Eyeshadow refills are $13.

The catalog doesn't have any prices argh.  I just looked.  But if you go to the French MUFE site, you'll see the prices in Euros and can do the conversion from there to get an idea of prices.  The US site just sends you to Sephora, and int'l site does not list prices.

The NYC store will ship items to you.  Flat rate of $8.50 iirc.  Not sure about international shipping.

The store will also send you a catalog at no charge.  The store's phone number is 212-941-9337.  I recommend Janis, she's usually there on Saturdays it seems.  I always stop by when I'm in NYC.

HTH!


----------



## prettyinpurple (Feb 23, 2010)

I uploaded pics of the palette tin.  It can hold 24 MUFE e/s or blushes (not the sculpting blushes).

It comes with a plastic sheet protector to put over the pans.

The colors I have are 80, 169, and 50.  50 is a nice blush for WOC (very light orange, gives a natural glow).

ETA:  Yay the uploads work.  That was fun resizing over and over and over....


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsGooch* 

 
_I just got the MUFE HD Cream Blush in #1....purply color....boy, is this stuff pigmented!!!! I think the MAC 188 would be perfect for applying it....of course, I dont have the 188 *rushes to mac site to order 188*_

 
That's why I didn't order that color. I want to start out simple b/c I'm not used to cream or liquid blushes. It seems like a pretty color though and I do want to get it eventually.


----------



## chickatthegym (Feb 23, 2010)

I am heading to Sephora right now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can swatch the liquid HD blushes for those who asked... please let me know which ones specifically.  Or I can just swatch all of them (I only wear powder blush so I won't be buying any but happy to swatch


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_I am heading to Sephora right now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can swatch the liquid HD blushes for those who asked... please let me know which ones specifically.  Or I can just swatch all of them (I only wear powder blush so I won't be buying any but happy to swatch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
it would be awesome if you could swatch anything pink and peach. These are the colours I always wear anyway


----------



## musicislove05 (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prettyinpurple* 

 
_I forget how much the 30 pan palette costs.
The empty flat magnetic tin is $10. Check my math lol. I was given 40% off since they were out of stock when I visited and my receipt says it came up to 6 bucks.
Eyeshadow refills are $13.

The catalog doesn't have any prices argh. I just looked. But if you go to the French MUFE site, you'll see the prices in Euros and can do the conversion from there to get an idea of prices. The US site just sends you to Sephora, and int'l site does not list prices.

The NYC store will ship items to you. Flat rate of $8.50 iirc. Not sure about international shipping.

The store will also send you a catalog at no charge. The store's phone number is 212-941-9337. I recommend Janis, she's usually there on Saturdays it seems. I always stop by when I'm in NYC.

HTH!_

 
That was really helpful! Thank you so much!

I dont live anywhere near NYC so Im jus trying to figure out prices before making an order.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 23, 2010)

Just got home, saw a Sephora box, ripped it open and here's what I think of the HD blush:

First off, it's tiny. I had to laugh. I imagined a chubby, medium size bottle. It's like a smaller version of the HD primer bottle. I got #6 described as a salmon pink color. The color is very pretty. When I first applied it to my hand I couldn't believe how pigmented it was. It jumps right out at you. However, when you blend it on your face, it melts right in. So, there's no need to be afraid if you are interested in the deeper swatches on the Sephora site. It only takes a tiny bit to see the difference.

It's very creamy, very easy to work with and gave me a glow. The jury is out on the shade, though. For me, it wasn't terribly unique. I think it would look better on someone lighter or with less olive undertones than I. I will play with this before I return it though. All I had on when I tested this was concealer. Perhaps it will be more flattering with a full face done. I definitely will check out the deeper shades though. Here are pics:


----------



## genduk26 (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_I am heading to Sephora right now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can swatch the liquid HD blushes for those who asked... please let me know which ones specifically.  Or I can just *swatch all of them* (I only wear powder blush so I won't be buying any but happy to swatch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Just got home, saw a Sephora box, ripped it open and here's what I think of the HD blush:

First off, it's tiny. I had to laugh. I imagined a chubby, medium size bottle. It's like a smaller version of the HD primer bottle. I got #6 described as a salmon pink color. The color is very pretty. When I first applied it to my hand I couldn't believe how pigmented it was. It jumps right out at you. However, when you blend it on your face, it melts right in. So, there's no need to be afraid if you are interested in the deeper swatches on the Sephora site. It only takes a tiny bit to see the difference.

It's very creamy, very easy to work with and gave me a glow. The jury is out on the shade, though. For me, it wasn't terribly unique. I think it would look better on someone lighter or with less olive undertones than I. I will play with this before I return it though. All I had on when I tested this was concealer. Perhaps it will be more flattering with a full face done. I definitely will check out the deeper shades though. Here are pics:



















_

 
thank you, shontay ... #6 is


----------



## genduk26 (Feb 23, 2010)

YouTube - Mac Face Chart using Nars eye shadows

jump to 4:40 ... i believe she is using HD Blush #1


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 23, 2010)

She applied hers the same way I did. I need to perfect my application. I am so used to powder blushes. I will try this blush with my foundation by Friday so that I can give a full and proper review. It really is a good product though, especially if you are already comfortable with gel/cream blushes.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Feb 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *musicislove05* 

 
_That was really helpful! Thank you so much!

I dont live anywhere near NYC so Im jus trying to figure out prices before making an order._

 
Yea I'd probably just call the store and ask for prices in that case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@chickatthegym: I don't think the blushes are in the store yet.  If your store has them, lucky you!


----------



## kiss (Feb 24, 2010)

So I tried out the HG foundation and it is quite nice. At first I thought this foundation is too hyped up, but I like that it looks very natural even if you build it up lots and is semi-matte. I don't get an oily fore head upon application like I did with tartes smooth operator. However, through the day I did need to touch up with powder on my forehead and nose.

The color #110 matches me well. I got a sample of the #107 pink one as I have pink undertones but it's waaay too pink for me. My face was so pink! lol.

My favorite foundation is still Revlon Colorstay for Dry Skin though. I just love how it stays on all day without any touchups, and has the perfect level of pink.


----------



## EaboniElii (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey Im wondering if someone can tell me, Ive got quite oily skin and I wear MAC NW20 or N4 studio fix powder and I prefer a liquid foundation but MAC doesnt have a liquid matte foundation so I wanted to try the MUFE one. My problem is I live in Australia so there is no way I can test the foundation to get the right colour, so I was wondering if anyone might have some idea what MUFE foundation would suit me best?


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *EaboniElii* 

 
_Hey Im wondering if someone can tell me, Ive got quite oily skin and I wear MAC NW20 or N4 studio fix powder and I prefer a liquid foundation but MAC doesnt have a liquid matte foundation so I wanted to try the MUFE one. My problem is I live in Australia so there is no way I can test the foundation to get the right colour, so I was wondering if anyone might have some idea what MUFE foundation would suit me best?_

 
I'm a MAC NW20 and the MUFE HD in 115 is a perfect match for me.  117 is much too yellow for me.

Also, if you like a matte foundation, MUFE mat velvet is very matte.  You might want to look into that one.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 25, 2010)

ladies, today I wore mufe #33 (matte gray) with Winkle from Mac. It was incredible. I got so many compliments. I love both of them, but I want to say that #33 is THE best gray shadow I have ever come across. Gray, after blue, is my favorite color so I am thrilled to have found one so immensely pigmented and flattering. All you have to do is tap it with your brush and you have more than enough. MUFE has some of the best Matte shadows on the planet.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 25, 2010)

Shontay, I will have to check out #33.  I love me some MUFE shadows!


----------



## RandomnessWithK (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: MUFE mat velvet+matifying foundation*

i looked online from a different forum had a list of mac to other brands .. and i'm an NC35.. and was matched with #35 in MUFE Mat Velvet.. i have yet to try it though!


----------



## LionQueen (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_ladies, today I wore mufe #33 (matte gray) with Winkle from Mac. It was incredible. I got so many compliments. I love both of them, but I want to say that #33 is THE best gray shadow I have ever come across. Gray, after blue, is my favorite color so I am thrilled to have found one so immensely pigmented and flattering. All you have to do is tap it with your brush and you have more than enough. MUFE has some of the best Matte shadows on the planet._

 
I'm going to have to check that out - I love gray too, and good gray eyeshadows (and liners), are few and far between.


----------



## genduk26 (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_ladies, today I wore mufe #33 (matte gray) with Winkle from Mac. It was incredible. I got so many compliments. I love both of them, but I want to say that #33 is THE best gray shadow I have ever come across. Gray, after blue, is my favorite color so I am thrilled to have found one so immensely pigmented and flattering. All you have to do is tap it with your brush and you have more than enough. *MUFE has some of the best Matte shadows on the planet.*_


----------



## EaboniElii (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Also, if you like a matte foundation, MUFE mat velvet is very matte. You might want to look into that one._

 
Thank You!


----------



## boyzeroo (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: MUFE mat velvet+matifying foundation*

I think it's a consensus that #35 would match you. if your on the lighter side (NC30), definitely get #35, but if you're a bit darker (NC35), you may want to consider #40.

I see that your also from Cali. you might also want to take into consideration if u tan or get darker in summer. Unless you already have a summer foundation.


----------



## anita22 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: MUFE mat velvet+matifying foundation*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boyzeroo* 

 
_I think it's a consensus that #35 would match you. if your on the lighter side (NC30), definitely get #35, but if you're a bit darker (NC35), you may want to consider #40.

I see that your also from Cali. you might also want to take into consideration if u tan or get darker in summer. Unless you already have a summer foundation._

 
Actually shade 40 is lighter than 35. It makes no sense, I know! But 40 is slightly lighter and yellower (so, is closer to NC30). Shade 35 is closer to NC35. I have swatches of both 35 and 40 in the MUFE thread in Cosmetics Discussion, comparing to MAC shades in NC25, NC30 and NC35.


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Mar 2, 2010)

*Where and which MUFE foundations to get samples of?*

I am dying to try out the MUFE foundations, but they're not available here in Denmark anywhere at all.

So I need to find somewhere outside of Denmark where I can get samples of the HD and Mat Velvet foundations, that I want to try. Does anyone know where there are samples available?

Also which colours should I try in the two formulas? I am around NC20-25 depending of the season. In Studio Fix Fluid I am actually NC 15.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 2, 2010)

^^ In the MUFE HD foundation, look at shade #117.


----------



## anita22 (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Where and which MUFE foundations to get samples of?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_I am dying to try out the MUFE foundations, but they're not available here in Denmark anywhere at all.

So I need to find somewhere outside of Denmark where I can get samples of the HD and Mat Velvet foundations, that I want to try. Does anyone know where there are samples available?

Also which colours should I try in the two formulas? I am around NC20-25 depending of the season. In Studio Fix Fluid I am actually NC 15._

 
Hi Katjamo,

Makeup Provisions here in the UK will do sample pots of MUFE foundations, if you give them a call. There is a small charge (I think maybe 70p or something) plus postage but it's well worth it. Here's the contact details:
Makeup artists provisions
I can't offer much advice in terms of shades but if you check out the shade descriptions in this thread and on the US version of Sephora.com it may be some help.

P.S. I was in Copenhagen for work last week, you have a lot of snow in Denmark right now! Great city though, it was very nice to visit


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Where and which MUFE foundations to get samples of?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_Hi Katjamo,

Makeup Provisions here in the UK will do sample pots of MUFE foundations, if you give them a call. There is a small charge (I think maybe 70p or something) plus postage but it's well worth it. Here's the contact details:
Makeup artists provisions
I can't offer much advice in terms of shades but if you check out the shade descriptions in this thread and on the US version of Sephora.com it may be some help.

P.S. I was in Copenhagen for work last week, you have a lot of snow in Denmark right now! Great city though, it was very nice to visit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you so much! That sounds great. I will call them.

Yes we have a had a crazy amount of snow here. I have never seen anything like it. Normally we hardly get any, but this year we have been covered in snow since december. But thankfully it's almost gone now. I am glad to hear you liked my city. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What were you doing here?


----------



## anita22 (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Where and which MUFE foundations to get samples of?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_Thank you so much! That sounds great. I will call them.

Yes we have a had a crazy amount of snow here. I have never seen anything like it. Normally we hardly get any, but this year we have been covered in snow since december. But thankfully it's almost gone now. I am glad to hear you liked my city. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What were you doing here?_

 
No worries. If they no longer do samples, you could also try Guru Makeup Emporium, which is where I'm buying my MUFE nowadays (also based in London). Their prices tend to be very slightly cheaper although I've no idea if they do samples - it wouldn't hurt to ask them though. 
http://www.gurumakeupemporium.com/

And to answer your other question, I work for a brand that is originally Danish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The factory is still located in Kvistgaard so occasionally I come over to visit. This was the first time I had some time to look around Copenhagen though, it was great!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Where and which MUFE foundations to get samples of?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_No worries. If they no longer do samples, you could also try Guru Makeup Emporium, which is where I'm buying my MUFE nowadays (also based in London). Their prices tend to be very slightly cheaper although I've no idea if they do samples - it wouldn't hurt to ask them though. 
http://www.gurumakeupemporium.com/

And to answer your other question, I work for a brand that is originally Danish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The factory is still located in Kvistgaard so occasionally I come over to visit. This was the first time I had some time to look around Copenhagen though, it was great!_

 
Nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like my city, I am glad you liked it to.

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 3, 2010)

Alright, I've decided that I don't like the HD blush. I can't seem to blend it in properly. It doesn't sink in. Maybe I need to up my application skills. I don't have time to do all that work in the morning. Bummer, b/c I love MUFE. Don't let this discourage you ladies, though. I'll stick to powder blush.


----------



## xoleaxo (Mar 3, 2010)

hey ladies.. i'm thinking about swapping with someone for Mat Velvet #35.. i'm around NC35 & wear #34 in MUFE f&b.. do you think this will be a good match?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoleaxo* 

 
_hey ladies.. i'm thinking about swapping with someone for Mat Velvet #35.. i'm around NC35 & wear #34 in MUFE f&b.. do you think this will be a good match?_

 
It might be a too light on you. I can wear both #40 (which is lighter than #35) and #35 and I'm about NW25 in MAC and #32 in F&B. Try one shade darker perhaps


----------



## xoleaxo (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_It might be a too light on you. I can wear both #40 (which is lighter than #35) and #35 and I'm about NW25 in MAC and #32 in F&B. Try one shade darker perhaps_

 
thanks for your advice!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ladies, it's finally here and I'm SO excited: MUFE Aqua Cream shadow/liner!!! They come in every color under the sun. I wasn't expecting them until summer, but I saw them when I went to the boutique today. I bought 3: navy blue, green and a shimmery gunmetal shade. They run by numbers, of course. These are just like the aqua black shadow liner carried by Sephora, but like I said before, they are in an array of colors. Can't wait to collect more.


----------



## shopaholic1981 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD Primer*

I had a problem finding the right shade in their HD foundation so one of the sales associates at Sephora suggested that i put a drop of the HD primer in blue to lighten up the shade i was thinking of going with. In MAC's Studio Fix Fluid Foundation SPF 15 i am NC37 and i've tried shades 127, 128, 140, 153, and 155 in MUFE's HD foundation individually and narrowed it down to 128 and 155. The 128 had too much of an olive beige (dark) color to it and the 155 was a little too yellowish beige (tan) for me. The 155 would be good if i was the summer time but i wanted something that i could wear now. 
I use the blue primer under my HD foundation in 155 and the HD powder on top of it AND I LOVE IT! 
The HD foundation doesn't sit well on my face or last as long without the primer and the HD powder is something that i use regardless of what foundation i'm using. 
I chose to stick with the HD primer because i use their HD foundation. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Kiraling (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD Primer*

I heard from someone that primers help prevent foundations from oxidizing.
My foundation, after a year of using the same brand/colour, just started oxidizing suddenly -- no clue why. Methods of applying are the same, I've even switched to using a brush.

When someone suggested that I start using a primer to prevent this, I definitely see the difference -- I've only used Hourglass, but it doesn't change anymore.

The negative reviews on the MUFE HD Primer is disappointing. Would this be fine for someone not needing a ton of correction, or would I be better with the Hourglass or Smashbox Light?


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Mar 7, 2010)

^^ Do they bear any resemblance to the texture of fluidlines or chromalines?

Can anyone compare the HD primer to Smashbox Photo Finish primer? Which is better and why? Thanks!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 7, 2010)

I have a feeling our Sephora won't get these new MUFE goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and we don't have a MUFE counter here


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Steel Magnolia* 

 
_^^ Do they bear any resemblance to the texture of fluidlines or chromalines?

I'm probably not the best one to answer this b/c I hate fluidline. MUFE shadow liners are creamy and really opaque. They never look dry or flake off at all.
_

 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I have a feeling our Sephora won't get these new MUFE goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and we don't have a MUFE counter here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think Sephora will be getting these. After all, they did get the HD blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The MUFE MA said she believed Sephora will eventually carry them, but it may take a couple of months. 

Also, they NY boutique does take orders over the phone.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: MUFE HD Primer*

I use 0 Neutral and after reading on what its supposed to do (adds natural luminosity to the complexion), it didn't do that at all. I might have to go look for a new primer to use. Maybe I need to go back to Smashbox's or try MAC's.

^"I heard from someone that primers help prevent foundations from oxidizing." I don't think that is true because my foundation oxidize even with primer on.


----------



## genduk26 (Mar 8, 2010)

Shontay, how much it is? 
i heard about this MUFE Aqua Cream shadow few days ago from people who went to LA Makeup show.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_Shontay, how much it is? 
i heard about this MUFE Aqua Cream shadow few days ago from people who went to LA Makeup show._

 
The shadow/liner is $22 and worth every penny. I wore the blue shade today and it's beyond amazing.


----------



## genduk26 (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_The shadow/liner is $22 and worth every penny. I wore the blue shade today and it's beyond amazing._

 
thank you Shontay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i have aqua black & i love it.. i'll order these babies together with the cream blushes by the end of the month.


----------



## Kiraling (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry if I've asked this before --

Can I ask about the coverage of F&B? Is it truly buildable, to what extent?

The sample I got of the F&B #20 is nice, but the coverage seemed on par with tinted moisturizer -- unless I didn't notice, because the colour was so dark on me that I washed it off in frustration after 2 minutes. Didn't even apply to whole face, just chin area.  Would have to order 36 or 38 online instead.

Bonus points for any comparing to Diorskin Nude!.


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry if this has been posted already. But I just checked and they have the Aqua Creamliners on the Sephora site. They do look pretty.

Sephora: MAKE UP FOR EVER Aqua Creamliner: Eyeliner


----------



## tthelwell (Mar 9, 2010)

These are the Aqua Creamliners that have been available for a while now.

The new product is the Aqua Cream Eyeshadow which is not yet available at Sephora but you can get them at the MUFE store by calling in.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiraling* 

 
_Sorry if I've asked this before --

Can I ask about the coverage of F&B? Is it truly buildable, to what extent?

The sample I got of the F&B #20 is nice, but the coverage seemed on par with tinted moisturizer -- unless I didn't notice, because the colour was so dark on me that I washed it off in frustration after 2 minutes. Didn't even apply to whole face, just chin area.  Would have to order 36 or 38 online instead.

Bonus points for any comparing to Diorskin Nude!._

 
F&B is like a tinted moisturizer. It's comparable to Mac's Face and Body foundation. It's only slightly buildable. Adding more layers is really just adding more layers of product instead of creating better coverage. It gives a dewy, youthful look to the skin. I can't compare it to Dior b/c I've never tried that one.


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tthelwell* 

 
_These are the Aqua Creamliners that have been available for a while now.

The new product is the Aqua Cream Eyeshadow which is not yet available at Sephora but you can get them at the MUFE store by calling in._

 
Sorry bout that, I guess I miss read. So I saw on the Sephora site the Aqua Cream Eyeshadow in black. Will it be available in other colors there?


----------



## s_lost (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi girls,

does anyone knows if there is an online store that sells MUFE (and ships overseas)? I like very much my MUFE liners, but we don't have MUFE in Germany, so I need to wait to buy it when I go to France.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 11, 2010)

Does the NY MUFE Boutique carry more colors than what are listed online?  Like with the Star Powders, there are only 26 or so listed.  Does the store have more?


----------



## prettyinpurple (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Does the NY MUFE Boutique carry more colors than what are listed online?  Like with the Star Powders, there are only 26 or so listed.  Does the store have more?_

 
Listed on Sephora's site or MUFE's site?

The store carries the line as listed on the MUFE site, which has a lot more than the Sephora site.  I really wish Sephora would carry the full line in their stores.  Even the Sephora site seems to list more than what the average store has in stock.


----------



## prettyinpurple (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Hi girls,

does anyone knows if there is an online store that sells MUFE (and ships overseas)? I like very much my MUFE liners, but we don't have MUFE in Germany, so I need to wait to buy it when I go to France.

Thanks a lot!_

 
I _think_ this store ships to other countries in Europe, but I'm not sure.  It might only be the UK.
Makeup artists provisions

Otherwise, I suggest you try the store locator on the MUFE international site and see if any of the stores, in a country near you, have websites listed.

But wait, couldn't you but MUFE from the French Sephora site? I hope they don't only ship to locations in France...


----------



## s_lost (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks, prettyinpurple! Unfortunately Sephora.fr only delivers for French territories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've already take a look on the website, but no luck there... I'll check the UK site that you indicate me, thanks


----------



## anita22 (Mar 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Thanks, prettyinpurple! Unfortunately Sephora.fr only delivers for French territories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've already take a look on the website, but no luck there... I'll check the UK site that you indicate me, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You could also try this one:
http://www.gurumakeupemporium.com/

Though I'm fairly sure that Makeup Artists Provisions ships internationally.


----------



## s_lost (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks Anita, it was very nice of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-Silvia


----------



## coquetayloca (Mar 14, 2010)

I just got approved for the pro discount and I want to order stuff but I have no idea where to start!  I want everything in their catalog...


----------



## geeko (Mar 14, 2010)

I love their Kabuki brush! Jus bought it 2 months ago together with my HD primer and HD loose powder.

The brush is VERY soft and does NOT shed even with washing...and although it is EXPENSIVE. It is very well worth the price. Makes applying powder foundation and pressed powder a breeze.

I highly recommend this Kabuki brush....


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 14, 2010)

I second the kabuki brush love. You can use it to press the powder into your skin and it works flawlessly. It's not scratchy, but it's very firm and it has zero shedding.


----------



## s_lost (Mar 14, 2010)

Has anyone already tried MUFE matte eyeshadows?


----------



## genduk26 (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Has anyone already tried MUFE matte eyeshadows?_

 
MUFE matte eyeshadows are THE BEST. they blend very well & the color is so intense.


----------



## s_lost (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, genduk26! I'll definitelly take a look.

I'm trying to find a perfect matte dark blue, let's see them


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Thanks, genduk26! I'll definitelly take a look.

I'm trying to find a perfect matte dark blue, let's see them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I would suggest  #60


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I would suggest  #60_

 
I second that. #60 is gorgeous.


----------



## genduk26 (Mar 14, 2010)

i agree.... #60 is awesome.


----------



## geeko (Mar 16, 2010)

This is my very short review of the HD series of primer, foundation and loose powder:

in order to get the best effect, it's best to use the full set of HD primer, HD foundation and HD loose powder together
I have tried the HD foundation and mixed it with other brands of powder and base but i noticed that if i use the full set of HD series of primer, HD foundation and HD loose powder, it gives the best effect - Flawless and smooth finish which i love.
This is just my own personal opinion.
BTW...The HD loose powder has silica in it, so for those who are allergic to sillica stay away from this. But the HD loose powder does give a really smooth finish to the face. It's a translucent powder. I do not have oily skin so i can't say much about the oil control for the HD loose powder


----------



## Vixxan (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Thanks, genduk26! I'll definitelly take a look.

I'm trying to find a perfect matte dark blue, let's see them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
#60 all the way.


----------



## s_lost (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow, I saw #60 at the swatch thread and it's gorgeous!!!! Probably it's the most beautiful dark blue matte eyeshadow. I need it!!!


----------



## tthelwell (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_Sorry bout that, I guess I miss read. So I saw on the Sephora site the Aqua Cream Eyeshadow in black. Will it be available in other colors there?_

 
Hey hon...no prob. Sephora should be getting the Aqua Cream colors in the future...not sure how soon or if they will have all the colors MUFE has now.


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 19, 2010)

Ok, i need help, i read almost half of this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And this is what I get, I think,

I'm Mac NC20 in summer, NC15 in winter, I need a summer foundation.

I have yellow undertones, oily skin, redness around my nose and chin, pores, sensitive skin, little blemishes, and i need a good foundation for summer to stay on me at least 8h!
I have read that oily people mostly don't like the HD foundation for summer, that it doest stay on for long (3-4h), and that they prefer the Mat Velvet+, i didn't find many posts about F&B foundation...

...so I am assuming (by posts here and swatches on karlasugar) that I am in:
MUFE HD - #118 or #120
MUFE F&B - #20 or #32 (but i think #32 will be too dark for me)
MUFE Mat Velvet+ - ???

I need help determening a Mat Velvet+ shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Also, I am going to order a primer and i don't know if i shoul get the green one (Sephora: MAKE UP FOR EVER HD Microperfecting Primer: Primer)
or this kit, because it has a setting powder (Sephora: MAKE UP FOR EVER HD Complexion Travel Kit ($40 Value): Combination Sets)

I can't order both because i don't have a lot of money...


Because we don't have MUFE, i can't swatch it live, and i have to wait  for about a month or two to get it, i want to order it soon (in the next 2-4weeks) i need all the help i can get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purple_pumpkin* 

 
_Ok, i need help, i read almost half of this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And this is what I get, I think,

I'm Mac NC20 in summer, NC15 in winter, I need a summer foundation.

I have yellow undertones, oily skin, redness around my nose and chin, pores, sensitive skin, little blemishes, and i need a good foundation for summer to stay on me at least 8h!
I have read that oily people mostly don't like the HD foundation for summer, that it doest stay on for long (3-4h), and that they prefer the Mat Velvet+, i didn't find many posts about F&B foundation...

...so I am assuming (by posts here and swatches on karlasugar) that I am in:
MUFE HD - #118 or #120
MUFE F&B - #20 or #32 (but i think #32 will be too dark for me)
MUFE Mat Velvet+ - ???

I need help determening a Mat Velvet+ shade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
For summer foundation I would go with F&B just coz it's lighter and best for summer use. I'm NW25 in the winter and more like NW30 in the summer and I wear F&B in #32, I would say go for #20 if you're getting F&B. 

For Mat n Velvet I can't really help sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wear either #35 (sumemr) or #40 (winter)...but #25 seems to be ur match based on Karla's swatches

I would not recommend HD if you're oily. I hear all over the makeup community that ppl with oily skin don't like it. If you do decide to go the HD route (and HD has more coverage so slightly heavier), I would say go with 117. I wear shade #118 which seems to match NW25 in sff. Also, #118 is very neutral, 117 has more yellow and should be more suited to you.


----------



## genduk26 (Mar 21, 2010)

I got the Aqua Cream colors #15, 19, 20 & 22 yesterday together with the HD blushes #2, 4, 6 & 8. I haven't tried the blushes yet but these aqua cream are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 i have very oily eyelids. MAC paint pots, greasepaint, etc crease on my lids in a hour. MUFE flash pots crease after 4-5 hours. But these aqua cream don't crease on my lids at all. finally i found the best eye base 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'll get more aqua cream colors.


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_For summer foundation I would go with F&B just coz it's lighter and best for summer use. I'm NW25 in the winter and more like NW30 in the summer and I wear F&B in #32, I would say go for #20 if you're getting F&B. 

For Mat n Velvet I can't really help sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wear either #35 (sumemr) or #40 (winter)...but #25 seems to be ur match based on Karla's swatches

I would not recommend HD if you're oily. I hear all over the makeup community that ppl with oily skin don't like it. If you do decide to go the HD route (and HD has more coverage so slightly heavier), I would say go with 117. I wear shade #118 which seems to match NW25 in sff. Also, #118 is very neutral, 117 has more yellow and should be more suited to you._

 

thanks for answering so fast!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I just went to friends house to see the pics on the computer monitor, since i have a laptop, and it looks as if HD #117 would be more suited for me.
Mat+Velvet #25 seems pink to me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



F&B #20 seems to be almost the best match out of these three foundations...
I have to look around for more pics of someone using this foundation and swatches just to be sure before ordering  *off to serch fotds*


----------



## Shypo (Mar 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_I second the kabuki brush love. You can use it to press the powder into your skin and it works flawlessly. It's not scratchy, but it's very firm and it has zero shedding._

 
I 'third' it - I LOVE this brush!  I wish I could have a couple of others with the same type of quality - I use it everday to apply my Bare Minerals Feather Light Mineral Veil.  It's the bomb!


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 23, 2010)

What bruses do you use for applaying mufe foundations ?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 23, 2010)

^^ I use 187 for both F&B and HD.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 23, 2010)

I would love to get some more MUFE e/s!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purple_pumpkin* 

 
_What bruses do you use for applaying mufe foundations ?_

 
Mac's 109. It's perfect.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purple_pumpkin* 

 
_What bruses do you use for applaying mufe foundations ?_

 
I use #187 and #188 but I prefer #188


----------



## purple_pumpkin (Mar 26, 2010)

I recently got the 187 so I'm good. I have to get more brushes, but I'm waiting for friends and family sale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Susanne, i got the famous #92 and it perfect in every way! I can't wait till christmas until I get more of their eye shadows


----------



## nez_o (Mar 27, 2010)

which brush do you ladies use to apply the micro finish powder?


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 27, 2010)

^Either Mac's #150 Powder brush or the MUFE Kabuki brush/ Whichever is closest.


----------



## Shypo (Mar 27, 2010)

Today I broke out of my MAC (eye) routine and did a purple MUFE eye - I used #79 in the outer v, #92 in the center lid, #151 on the inner lid, and Phloof to highlight, Crystal Avalanche in the inner v (tearduct).  Paired it with Purple Rite on the lips with Lorac's new 3D gloss in Cliche.  Very pretty combo!!


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 27, 2010)

Holy Snikey. 

I got a training about the cream eyeshadows (aqua eye colours) and the hd blushes a few weeks ago. amazing!!!
Let me start with the blushes. They are super super pigmented, and so bendable. The formula is highly elastic so you can just keep blending it. Also, they can be mixed to create custom colours, mixed with pigments or star powders to make highlights. You can wear them as eyeshadows or mix them with a gloss. I mixed no. 14 with a nars gloss yesterday and got so many compliments. Number 14 (a peachy/apricot) was my gratis, but im def going to get a few more. You need the teeniest amount, and they look SO natural when on.
The eyeshadows are amazing. They aren't great as bases because they 100% dry within a minute and are almost impenetrable. When they dry they literally have an invisible barrier on top of them. I actually rubbed my thumb over it many time and hardly any colour came off. The colours are easily mixed with each other to create amazing looks. You can also mix them with the HD blushes to use as blushes, or mix them with glosses. There are over 500 options when mixing the aqua colours. Also, they are super water resistant. Water actually beads on them (even when mixed with a gloss)

Honestly, these two products are a make up artists dream. My training consisted of the trainer talking while i mixed as much as i could, while she said "thats so gorgeous! what colours did you mix?". i cant wait till they launch.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Apr 1, 2010)

This shall be very random, I know, but if any of you use the MUFE PRO range, beware the fake blood stains brushes! I have a 239 permanently stained pink now.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought the HD foundation today and I lovvvve it! 117 is my perfect match..

I always thought it was funny that we have an actual MUFE store here in Ireland, and its hard to come by in England! Its usually the other way around!


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 1, 2010)

ohhh we just got another 3 bay gondola of mufe at work (thats 12 shelves!!)
we must have most of the line now. 3 shelves for eyelashes alone. Its VERY exciting.
im SO lusting after the HD blush in shades 1 and 2. 1 is a purpley colour (like jampacked lipglass) and 2 is a purpley pink. SO hot.


----------



## kittykit (Apr 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nez_o* 

 
_which brush do you ladies use to apply the micro finish powder?_

 
MAC #150. Microfinish powder is my favourite!! I'm on my second one now


----------



## BadBadGirl (Apr 2, 2010)

What is the best brush to use with the Aqua Cream shadows? I'm still learning about eyeshadow, so I want to use it as an eyeliner in the mean time.


----------



## nez_o (Apr 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_MAC #150. Microfinish powder is my favourite!! I'm on my second one now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I haven't used mine yet! But I loved it when it was put on my by a MA at Sephora.  I am just dying to use it.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 3, 2010)

..


----------



## s_lost (Apr 3, 2010)

Shontay, you look beautiful! I can't wait to try the new liners


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks, lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm going back this Saturday for a couple more. I want Orange, Purple and Pink.


----------



## Blushbaby (Apr 5, 2010)

Does anybody use Shine On Powder with their HD foundation?


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 9, 2010)

Sooo I tried the HD blush in #6 and reviewed it several pages back if you guys remember. I wasn't crazy about it. I think it was the wrong color for me. Kinda garish. I passed it to a friend. I saw a swatch/review on Temptalia for a shade called Nip Slip and I fell in love. Think I'll take advantage of the Sephora sale and pick it up.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 9, 2010)

I want every single HD blush. 

I use the shine on powder, the loose one, for a highlight or mixed with a pressed powder but I use matte velvet foundation.


----------



## genduk26 (Apr 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Sooo I tried the HD blush in #6 and reviewed it several pages back if you guys remember. I wasn't crazy about it. I think it was the wrong color for me. Kinda garish. I passed it to a friend. I saw a swatch/review on Temptalia for a shade called Nip Slip and I fell in love. Think I'll take advantage of the Sephora sale and pick it up._

 
i hope you will like it this time. if you can't use it as a blush, maybe you can mix it with flash color or the new aqua cream as eyeshadow, lipstick, lip gloss, etc.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 10, 2010)

I got an idea reading the temptalia review for these blushes. I think I will spread a drop on my hand and dip my brush into it. Just dropping a bit on my brush didn't work. I will use the back of my hand to "warm it up".


----------



## elementaire (Apr 13, 2010)

i just bought mufe #93 - I'm not too crazy about the color on my skintone. What base do you guys recommend to the get the pan-color? I'm a NC20 asian skintone, I think. I've never been color matched because I never wear foundation.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elementaire* 

 
_i just bought mufe #93 - I'm not too crazy about the color on my skintone. What base do you guys recommend to the get the pan-color? I'm a NC20 asian skintone, I think. I've never been color matched because I never wear foundation._

 
I like to do mermaid inspired eyes with No.93 and other blue green shades. I use Kelly Green pigment as my base first and it ties it all together beautifully


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 13, 2010)

I can't wait to do this combo tomorrow: Deep Truth by Mac over MUFE cream shadow liner in blue (forgot what number it is). I used it as a liner a couple of pages back. I bought deep truth a few weeks ago and HATED it! It didn't show well on me at all. It wasn't the intense blue I was hoping for. A few hours ago I thought I'd try this Mac/MUFE combo on my hand and it was to die for! I will be rocking this tomorrow and I will post a pic!


----------



## angelisagemini (Apr 13, 2010)

I got nip slip blush about a week ago. I'm in LOVE! It's the perfect natural flush, it blends so easily and stays ALL day. It is fantastic with my tinted moisturizer. The combo makes it look like my face actually looks like that! No crazy shimmer, or cakeyness at all. LOVE.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 14, 2010)

Ok here's the same blue shadow/liner I posted a couple of pages back. This time I put it on my lid and patted Deep Truth by Mac over it. Simple look. I just put Loud and Lovely cremesheen on the lips. Got compliments all day.


----------



## elementaire (Apr 15, 2010)

lovely! What an awesome color.


----------



## genduk26 (Apr 15, 2010)

Shontay, you look so gorgeous.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 15, 2010)

This what I bought today:
Aqua eyes pencils in 2L (gorgeous rich brown) and 9L (to die for gold!)
#60 shadow (The best matte navy blue you will ever find)
#126 shadow (A shimmery champagne, will make an awesome highlighter)


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 17, 2010)

These are the things I bought from the NYC boutique yesterday. They FINALLY put up the gold collection for sale. However, 2 of the metal pigments were sold out. At least I got the one I wanted most. It's incredible. It's like a liquid almost. hella intense and creamy. The pencil is to die for. It's an intense black with gold shimmer throughout. And of course I got 2 more shadow/liners. I settled on Orange and Fuchsia. They are incredible. I will slowly collect them all.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_These are the things I bought from the NYC boutique yesterday. They FINALLY put up the gold collection for sale. However, 2 of the metal pigments were sold out. At least I got the one I wanted most. It's incredible. It's like a liquid almost. hella intense and creamy. The pencil is to die for. It's an intense black with gold shimmer throughout. And of course I got 2 more shadow/liners. I settled on Orange and Fuchsia. They are incredible. I will slowly collect them all. 




_

 

I'm wanting the cream liners soooo badly. You have NO idea how I want to just reach into the monitor and snatch them from you! LOL! Seriously I will be grabbing as many as I can when I get home to NYC to visit the parents. Think they will take me straight to the boutique straight from the airport? BTW Shontay can you swatch the pigment please?


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I'm wanting the cream liners soooo badly. You have NO idea how I want to just reach into the monitor and snatch them from you! LOL! Seriously I will be grabbing as many as I can when I get home to NYC to visit the parents. Think they will take me straight to the boutique straight from the airport? BTW Shontay can you swatch the pigment please?_

 





 I got that swatch for you tomorrow.


----------



## mac_aiken (Apr 18, 2010)

Shontay, are these liners new or are they flash colors? I just saw some preliminary pics of MUFE summer collection and it shows some paint pot type products in amazing colors. Have you seen these?


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes, mac_aiken that's what these are. They are MUFE's version of paint pots, but totally more awesome. if you go back a page or two, there's pics of me wearing the blue one with Deep Truth over it. Oh and a few pages before that, I have product pics from the display at the mufe boutique.


----------



## Shypo (Apr 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Thanks, lady 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm going back this Saturday for a couple more. I want Orange, Purple and Pink._

 
Shontay you look gorgeous!!!  I love these!  I will have to trek to NYC I guess to visit the store......


----------



## Shypo (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm still working out my technique with these - I have Nip Slip too - along with Walk of Shame (#4) and Smooth Talker (#13) which is really light.

I sometimes get 'skipping' when I apply it - I put a dab on my hand and swirl my 188 brush in it and apply - I think the bristles in the 188 are too far-spaced apart as I'm not happy with the result.  I may try to use my 165 and see what happens.  I'm also not happy with just using my finger to apply. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Probably just need to keep experimenting - I've never been too much of a cream blush girl, but I like the MAC in Lilyland cream blushes quite a bit.  

Still learning my way around these........


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 18, 2010)

I HATE the 188 for these blushes. When I went to the boutique yesterday I had the MA put some on me b/c I wanted her opinion on shades and techniques for me. She used a flat foundation brush to put it on my cheek and then she tried a sponge. I hated the result but I grinned and left (after buying my other stuff of course). I went to the nearest Sephora and I had an idea to grab their contour brush. It's a straight up flat top brush. It's their normal range, not the platinum brushes. It was INCREDIBLE. I will be getting that brush this week along with First Kiss and PDA HD blushes. I think you can use a 109 or something dense and flat to apply and blend these. 

I tried the 188 when I ordered these and it was a disaster. No control and patchy results. I thought it was the product, but it's all in the brush. These blushes are incredible. Oh and I tried smooth talker too and I think that can only work on the palest of pale. LOL


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 18, 2010)

Can you see the gold flecks in the black liner? It's delicious. I guess I could've made the metal pigment swatch bigger, but you get the idea, right? And of course, the fuchsia and orange cream liners.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 18, 2010)

I just ordered Aqua eyes & the HD blush from Sephora! Super exciteddd!


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_I just ordered Aqua eyes & the HD blush from Sephora! Super exciteddd! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oooh, what shades did you order?


----------



## Shypo (Apr 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_I HATE the 188 for these blushes. When I went to the boutique yesterday I had the MA put some on me b/c I wanted her opinion on shades and techniques for me. She used a flat foundation brush to put it on my cheek and then she tried a sponge. I hated the result but I grinned and left (after buying my other stuff of course). I went to the nearest Sephora and I had an idea to grab their contour brush. It's a straight up flat top brush. It's their normal range, not the platinum brushes. It was INCREDIBLE. I will be getting that brush this week along with First Kiss and PDA HD blushes. I think you can use a 109 or something dense and flat to apply and blend these. 

I tried the 188 when I ordered these and it was a disaster. No control and patchy results. I thought it was the product, but it's all in the brush. These blushes are incredible. Oh and I tried smooth talker too and I think that can only work on the palest of pale. LOL_

 
Thanks, Shontay - I'll try this.  I have a flat top brush that I ordered from Coastal Scents that I LOVE for foundation, but I think it's too big for this use - I will definitely check out the Sephora brush.


----------



## angelisagemini (Apr 18, 2010)

@Shypo
I agree with Shontay, I used a flat top Sonia Kashuk brush to apply. I do alright with my fingers but it's a bit smoother with the flat top brush. I also kind of rub my hands together to warm them and then put a bit on and smear it around before I dip my brush into it. That seems to help.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 18, 2010)

^^Yup, putting a bit on the back of my hand and smearing it before putting the brush in the product definitely helps.


----------



## Shypo (Apr 19, 2010)

Picked up the Sephora blush contour/bronzer brush today (very nice) and the LAST MUFE #8 (PDA) - there were none out so I asked the girl to check the drawer - she went through and there were none, but missed a couple - she was about to go check in the back when she turned over one that I thought she already had, and voila!  #8!!!  I couldn't believe it!  MINE, ALL MINE!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now that you lovely ladies have clued me in about the technique I'm sure I'll be loving these again.......


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm so wanting the HD blush #6 (it's the salmon pink one), but my Sephora is always sold out of that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ended up putting my name on a waiting list. They also told me that they'll be getting the new cream liners in June.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shypo* 

 
_Picked up the Sephora blush contour/bronzer brush today (very nice) and the LAST MUFE #8 (PDA) - there were none out so I asked the girl to check the drawer - she went through and there were none, but missed a couple - she was about to go check in the back when she turned over one that I thought she already had, and voila!  #8!!!  I couldn't believe it!  MINE, ALL MINE!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now that you lovely ladies have clued me in about the technique I'm sure I'll be loving these again......._

 
I was in Sephora today looking at the brush. I didn't want to spend my cash right now, though. I'll wait until Friday. That brush is really fantastic. I'm also going to get #12 and #2 in the hd blushes. Hope you enjoy your blush and brush!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I'm so wanting the HD blush #6 (it's the salmon pink one), but my Sephora is always sold out of that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ended up putting my name on a waiting list. They also told me that they'll be getting the new cream liners in June._

 
I heard it would be at Sephora in May. Same difference, though, right? Maybe you should just order online. #6 was really bright on me, but on you it should be lovely.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_I heard it would be at Sephora in May. Same difference, though, right? Maybe you should just order online. #6 was really bright on me, but on you it should be lovely._

 
I prob will end up ordering online. I only swatched on my arm and fell in love. I hope it's not super bright on me though, my cheeks are naturally slightly pink.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well the awesome thing about these blushes is you can blend the hell out of them. LOL


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey Shontay!

I have MUFE concealer in the Lift & the Waterproof. I like both of them. Sometimes I use the lift over top of whatever  concealer I'm using.


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Hey Shontay!

I have MUFE concealer in the Lift & the Waterproof. I like both of them. Sometimes I use the lift over top of whatever  concealer I'm using._

 
Me, too!  I love the Lift concealer over MAC's Peach Corrector.  I always use MUFE HD Primer #6 underneath.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 19, 2010)

I was using the HD concealer, which is great, but then I switched to the Full Cover concealer. I'm a freak and so the bottom half of my face is slightly darker than the top. The HD concealer conceals but it also adds a light or radiance to wherever you apply it. So I wear that on a dark spot on my chin and I use the full cover to cover some blemishes on my cheeks. And of course that's over Shontay's Lumiere.


----------



## purplerinne (Apr 20, 2010)

Shontay- what number is that black with gold flecks liner...and how much are the cream pots?  lol good lord what are they called HAHAHA

I have the mufe pro card but since Sephora doesn't carry the whole line it's pretty useless to me right now.  The only other place that carries the entire line is in LA...*sigh*


----------



## genduk26 (Apr 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purplerinne* 

 
_Shontay- what number is that black with gold flecks liner...and how much are the cream pots?  lol good lord what are they called HAHAHA

I have the mufe pro card but since Sephora doesn't carry the whole line it's pretty useless to me right now.  The only other place that carries the entire line is in LA...*sigh*_

 
i'm not Shontay,
u can contact MUFE boutique in NYC & get discount with your mufe pro card. i think it's 20% off. but if you go to IMATS LA this june it will be 40%. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



they are called Aqua cream waterproof cream color. it's $22. if you like flash color, you will LOVE these aqua cream.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purplerinne* 

 
_Shontay- what number is that black with gold flecks liner...and how much are the cream pots?  lol good lord what are they called HAHAHA

I have the mufe pro card but since Sephora doesn't carry the whole line it's pretty useless to me right now.  The only other place that carries the entire line is in LA...*sigh*_

 
The pencil is #6K. 

I always call those liners the aqua cream shadow/liner, but genduk stated the real name. I just have to be lazy, I guess. It's funny that you asked me the price. I am so bad with that. I just go in pick something up and give up my card/cash. I don't even bother to look at the price. I'm crazy.


----------



## genduk26 (Apr 20, 2010)

Shontay,
how do you like MUFE's Kohl pencils compared to their Aqua Eyes pencils?


----------



## purplerinne (Apr 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_i'm not Shontay,
u can contact MUFE boutique in NYC & get discount with your mufe pro card. i think it's 20% off. but if you go to IMATS LA this june it will be 40%. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



they are called Aqua cream waterproof cream color. it's $22. if you like flash color, you will LOVE these aqua cream.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
actually mufe pro is 40% so no need for me to go to IMATS....it sucks that sephora has such a limited collection of their products.  I got the catalog but NO description...just a lame swatch and product numbers...it doesn't even have prices!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how the heck am i supposed to know about their products especially the ones that aren't carried by sephora!


----------



## genduk26 (Apr 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purplerinne* 

 
_actually mufe pro is 40% so no need for me to go to IMATS....it sucks that sephora has such a limited collection of their products.  I got the catalog but NO description...just a lame swatch and product numbers...it doesn't even have prices!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how the heck am i supposed to know about their products especially the ones that aren't carried by sephora!_

 
i'm sorry that i gave you the wrong discount information. 
as for mufe, I prefer mufe website instead of sephora. the aqua cream waterproof is on mufe's website. it will be available @ sephora in may/june.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_Shontay,
how do you like MUFE's Kohl pencils compared to their Aqua Eyes pencils?_

 
The pencil is softer. I don't have to press as hard to get the color on my eye. It's not completely waterproof, but it holds up well. Think I'll wear it tomorrow.


----------



## genduk26 (Apr 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_The pencil is softer. I don't have to press as hard to get the color on my eye. *It's not completely waterproof, but it holds up well.* Think I'll wear it tomorrow._

 
that's what i wanted to know. i love aqua eye pencils. they are the best pencil eyeliners, imo. i want to try the new kohl pencils but i wasn't sure how it would hold on my oily eyelids. thanks for the information.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_that's what i wanted to know. i love aqua eye pencils. they are the best pencil eyeliners, imo. i want to try the new kohl pencils but i wasn't sure how it would hold on my oily eyelids. thanks for the information._

 
No problem. I want to wear it tomorrow with Goldmine eyeshadow. I'll be out for quite a while and that will be the test. 

And yeah, Aqua Eyes is pretty awesome.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 21, 2010)

So I wore the liner black liner today and it was so gorgeous. Going on my eye, it's just as pigmented as Mac's Feline eye kohl. It smudged just a bit on my lower lash and waterline, but nothing tragic. I can totally see the gold in it, too. Love it.


----------



## genduk26 (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_So I wore the liner black liner today and it was so gorgeous. Going on my eye, it's just as pigmented as Mac's Feline eye kohl. It smudged just a bit on my lower lash and waterline, but nothing tragic. I can totally see the gold in it, too. Love it._

 
now i really want to try this black gold liner.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I'm so wanting the HD blush #6 (it's the salmon pink one), but my Sephora is always sold out of that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I ended up putting my name on a waiting list. They also told me that they'll be getting the new cream liners in June._

 
They had full stock of all of them the couple of times I went after they got them in. Try going a day during the work week?


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_now i really want to try this black gold liner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I want to get back to the boutique in the next few days for a backup since it's limited edition. The texture is so awesome on this, I might just get the gold pencil too even though I have a gold Aqua Eyes pencil.


----------



## genduk26 (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_I want to get back to the boutique in the next few days for a backup since it's limited edition. The texture is so awesome on this, I might just get the gold pencil too even though I have a gold Aqua Eyes pencil._

 
you might want to wait for The Makeup Show New York on May 15 - 16. i'm sure they have a lot of kohl liners & aqua creams just for you.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_They had full stock of all of them the couple of times I went after they got them in. Try going a day during the work week?_

 
Thanks, I'm gonna drop by tomorrow on my way from work. I usually go in the weekends and they're always sold out


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_you might want to wait for The Makeup Show New York on May 15 - 16. i'm sure they have a lot of kohl liners & aqua creams just for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I didn't know what that whole thing was about. So plain jane's like myself can go? I am not a pro in any way shape or form. If so, is there some special discount or is it all regular price?


----------



## genduk26 (Apr 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_I didn't know what that whole thing was about. So plain jane's like myself can go? I am not a pro in any way shape or form. If so, is there some special discount or is it all regular price?_

 
yes, it's a pro only. if i'm not wrong you said you work @ Saks? i don't know what kind of job u have but maybe you can get recommendation from your work & contact the makeup show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. Most of exhibitors give 20% - 40%. Trust me, you will love it. You will learn more about MUFE from Dany Sanz & Kevin J Bennett 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Our friend from Specktra, Krasey Beauty is giving away a ticket to The Makeup Show NYC to one lucky reader. this is the link, who knows you are the one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. there is another show & open to public, called IMATS. it will be in Los Angeles (Pasadena) this coming June.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 23, 2010)

Just want to post this and give you guys better look/detailed description on the HD blushes. I think this guy is spot on. I watch his videos and he's really great (and pretty damn sexy, in my opinion LOL). Here ya go...


YouTube - Make Up For Ever HD Blush Review


----------



## shimmergrass (Apr 24, 2010)

what do u guys think abt the peachy lip liner in 18c? everyone in youtube is raving abt it!


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmergrass* 

 
_what do u guys think abt the peachy lip liner in 18c? everyone in youtube is raving abt it!_

 
I actually plan on buying that tomorrow! I'll let you know what I think.


----------



## genduk26 (Apr 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmergrass* 

 
_what do u guys think abt the peachy lip liner in 18c? everyone in youtube is raving abt it!_

 
i have it. it's a nice liner when you want to wear peachy pink lipstick/lipgloss. it lasts all day.


----------



## Shypo (Apr 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Just want to post this and give you guys better look/detailed description on the HD blushes. I think this guy is spot on. I watch his videos and he's really great (and pretty damn sexy, in my opinion LOL). Here ya go...


YouTube - Make Up For Ever HD Blush Review_

 
OMG, I love this guy!!  He's great!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shypo (Apr 26, 2010)

I purchased the Sephora Blush/Bronzer brush #43 (that Shontay mentioned a few posts back) for use with the HD blushes, and I have to say it is FABULOUS!  I got even coverage (no skipping), and swirling it on my hand before applying really helped a lot.  You do have to be careful that there are 'blobs' of blush that remain on the brush, but as long as you swirl well the blushes apply very well.


----------



## sss215 (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Just want to post this and give you guys better look/detailed description on the HD blushes. I think this guy is spot on. I watch his videos and he's really great (and pretty damn sexy, in my opinion LOL). Here ya go...


YouTube - Make Up For Ever HD Blush Review_

 

i like his vids too!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Apr 26, 2010)

This is probably a stupid question, but does the MUFE refill eyeshadows fit into the MAC pallette?


----------



## n_c (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_This is probably a stupid question, *but does the MUFE refill eyeshadows fit into the MAC pallette?*_

 
Nope. MUFE's are much bigger.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmergrass* 

 
_what do u guys think abt the peachy lip liner in 18c? everyone in youtube is raving abt it!_

 
I bought this Saturday and it's fabulous. I have one other MUFE lip liner and it's awesome that they are waterproof. Even when your gloss/lipstick fades, the liner remains and this shade is gorgeous and versatile. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shypo* 

 
_I purchased the Sephora Blush/Bronzer brush #43 (that Shontay mentioned a few posts back) for use with the HD blushes, and I have to say it is FABULOUS!  I got even coverage (no skipping), and swirling it on my hand before applying really helped a lot.  You do have to be careful that there are 'blobs' of blush that remain on the brush, but as long as you swirl well the blushes apply very well._

 
Glad you love the brush. I haven't bought it yet. I only played with it in Sephora but it's definitely on my hit list. I think it's the best brush for these blushes hands down.


----------



## genduk26 (Apr 27, 2010)

has anyone tried Color Cream, Face & Body Cream Color? What do you think?


----------



## Mui (Apr 29, 2010)

Has anyone seen like the MUFE brush sets that have the yellowish orange handles?

Anyone know where they can be purchased?


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mui* 

 
_Has anyone seen like the MUFE brush sets that have the yellowish orange handles?

Anyone know where they can be purchased?_

 
I think those are only at the Boutique in NYC. I've seen them there.


----------



## Mui (May 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_I think those are only at the Boutique in NYC. I've seen them there._

 
Ohh.. Alrights!

Thanks so much!


----------



## dxgirly (May 1, 2010)

I tried and bought MUFE for the first time ever on Thursday. I got matched in the HD foundation at a new Sephora that just opened up not too far away from me. I was actually really surprised because I'm usually the lightest shade in every foundation I've tried, so I thought I'd be a 110 in this (which they were actually all out of) but the SA insisted I try the 115 on my face, and omg. it was  AMAZING. It blended absolutely PERFECTLY with my skintone. Like I have never worn makeup that close before. I'm wearing it today for the first time on my full face and it's gorgeous. Really natural but at the same time great coverage. This is honestly as close to perfect as it can get for me I think.

Definitely excited to go back next week and try some of their other products.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 1, 2010)

Welcome to the club!


----------



## mac_aiken (May 2, 2010)

The more MUFE products I buy, the more I love them. So far I have one of the HD blushes (Smooth Talker I think, the lightest pink one) the 12 color flash color palette, the eyeliner set from the holidays and yesterday I picked up lipliners in #17 (orange) and #18 (coral). Any suggestions on other products I should try?


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_aiken* 

 
_The more MUFE products I buy, the more I love them. So far I have one of the HD blushes (Smooth Talker I think, the lightest pink one) the 12 color flash color palette, the eyeliner set from the holidays and yesterday I picked up lipliners in #17 (orange) and #18 (coral). Any suggestions on other products I should try?_

 
EYESHADOWS!!!!! You need to get your hands on their shadows! Also that HD consealer is pretty awesome.


----------



## genduk26 (May 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_aiken* 

 
_The more MUFE products I buy, the more I love them. So far I have one of the HD blushes (Smooth Talker I think, the lightest pink one) the 12 color flash color palette, the eyeliner set from the holidays and yesterday I picked up lipliners in #17 (orange) and #18 (coral). Any suggestions on other products I should try?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_EYESHADOWS!!!!! You need to get your hands on their shadows! Also that HD consealer is pretty awesome._

 
Agree. i love their matte eyeshadows. Also the new aqua cream, metal powder, star powder, full cover concealer, camouflage creme palette, lipstick, waterproof eyebrow corrector, eye seal.


----------



## Shypo (May 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_aiken* 

 
_The more MUFE products I buy, the more I love them. So far I have one of the HD blushes (Smooth Talker I think, the lightest pink one) the 12 color flash color palette, the eyeliner set from the holidays and yesterday I picked up lipliners in #17 (orange) and #18 (coral). Any suggestions on other products I should try?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_EYESHADOWS!!!!! You need to get your hands on their shadows! Also that HD consealer is pretty awesome._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_Agree. i love their matte eyeshadows. Also the new aqua cream, metal powder, star powder, full cover concealer, camouflage creme palette, lipstick, waterproof eyebrow corrector, eye seal._

 
The eyeshadows, hands down!  I have many of them, and love them all!!  I have most of the ones in the pink range, to use as blush too (they actually are labeled 'blush') and many vibrant colors in the green/teal and purple families.  Yum yum.  Very awesome!  I just need to get my hands on one of those tins that Wayne Goss has - still planning that trip to NYC to visit the boutique and REALLY do some damage!  I'm so excited for the new cream shadow bases that Shontay has been raving over........

Oh, and I also love the waterproof eye shadow pencils - I have 1P, 10P and 12P - they're awesome!

The HD blush is phenomenal!  I've been wearing it almost every day (#4 mostly) - it's the most gorgeous flattering pink.  I also have #5 and #8, but haven't worn them yet - you really need a flat topped brush like Shontay recommended (Sephora #43 blush contour/bronzer) to get the best finish/payoff from these blushes - I tried every other method and this is hands-down the best!!


----------



## dxgirly (May 3, 2010)

How well does the HD concealer work as an under-eye darkness concealer?? I'm so impressed with the foundation that I'm kind of interested in the concealer now. I'm currently using MAC studio sculpt, and it's not that impressive under-eye


----------



## shontay07108 (May 3, 2010)

The HD concealer has highlighting properties that bring light to the eye area. It's not a miracle worker, so I don't want to get your hopes up. I have under eye circles and they are slightly dark. The concealer definitely lightens up that area, but of course, it's not so great that it makes the circles disappear. Hope that helps.


----------



## genduk26 (May 3, 2010)

^^ I agree. IMO, I prefer full cover concealer or 5 camouflage cream palette.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 3, 2010)

I really like the Lift Concealer.  It brightens and has medium coverage.  But on the days where I have darker circles I have to rely on fuller coverage.  I still almost always top with the Lift Concealer for the brightening effect.


----------



## sss215 (May 3, 2010)

I am a new fan of their Mat Velvet foundation and full coverage concealer. They do not move and being an oily girl, I want that.  I also like the shade I found. Not red or orangey on my skin.   I am hooked!


----------



## dxgirly (May 4, 2010)

Thanks girls for the info on the concealer. I think I'll go to Sephora on Thursday and play around with what they have and see what works best for me.


----------



## Shypo (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I really like the Lift Concealer. It brightens and has medium coverage. But on the days where I have darker circles I have to rely on fuller coverage. I still almost always top with the Lift Concealer for the brightening effect._

 
Oh, man, I am SOLD on this concealer!!!  I am concealer-challenged, as the ladies on the Chanel boards know, and I ordered and tried this (#3 for my NW 20/25 self) and it's AHHHMAZING!  Doesn't settle into my fine lines, and doesn't look like it's separating (or whatever that effect that other concealers have on me is).  

I have found the HG concealer!!


----------



## Shypo (May 4, 2010)

And.....just another shout out for HD blush!!  Wow, seriously in love with the results!  I have that 'blushing from within' look that is so hard to achieve with a powder blush.....I used #8 today, and it's a perfect neutral look without being too brown or too pink.


----------



## genduk26 (May 4, 2010)

Spring/Summer HD Makeup Tutorial with Kevin J. Bennett

Vid at the bottom of the page. he used hd blush as eyeshadow & aqua cream as lip color.


----------



## sss215 (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shypo* 

 
_And.....just another shout out for HD blush!!  Wow, seriously in love with the results!  I have that 'blushing from within' look that is so hard to achieve with a powder blush.....I used #8 today, and it's a perfect neutral look without being too brown or too pink.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

YES!   #11 is a pretty neutral on me.  I used a bit today with Light over Dark mineralized blush and I think I've found my summer cheek!


----------



## Karuzela (May 9, 2010)

Hi girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I just bought my first ever MUFE item a couple days ago, and it`s high definition concealer (invisible cover concealer), in color 315. So far I like it and it doesn`t contain parabens, which is always better, but I need to use it longer to really see how it works. I was wondering wheter to get this one or the famous YSL brightening concealer, but the MA at Sephora told me YSL is more of a brightener, and if I want coverage too (and I do, my foreigner coworkers always ask me, have you been crying? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I should get the MUFE concealer. And the color 2 from YSL is practically identical to 315 from MUFE, which I got in the end.






But, I started wondering about getting some other things from MUFE! I will read through this thread to see, but the cute cream eyeshadows in little pots, are they any good? The colors look so pretty and I love a sparkling cream shadow base for my eyes


----------



## vintageroses (May 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shypo* 

 
_And.....just another shout out for HD blush!!  Wow, seriously in love with the results!  I have that 'blushing from within' look that is so hard to achieve with a powder blush.....I used #8 today, and it's a perfect neutral look without being too brown or too pink.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think #8 is sucha universal colour!I'm much darker then you but it looks amazing on my skin too! i just loveeee it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks abit peachy on me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have #2 too but that's really really brighttt! Ahhhhs i love blushes so much, i want to wear them all day long even at home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HAHA!


----------



## shontay07108 (May 9, 2010)

Karuzela, the cream shadow liners are made of awesome. I have 5 and I hope to get at least one more tomorrow during my trip to NYC.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 11, 2010)

I am SO SO SO SO SOOOOOO excited. I got the new Sephora catalog in the mail just now and they feature at least one look with the new shadow/liners! That means they really are coming soon, most likely June. I cannot wait. Now all Sephora needs to do is sell the shadows in pans so that they will be less expensive. They already have the palettes, so come on! I can't wait!


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (May 12, 2010)

Yay, the Aqua Creams are on Sephora's website now!! I want like all of them!!


----------



## genduk26 (May 12, 2010)

i don't see #19. on MUFE site #18 is mauve & 19 is purple but on sephora #18 is purple.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey&LemonGirl* 

 
_Yay, the Aqua Creams are on Sephora's website now!! I want like all of them!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just bought 3!!!! Thank god for the giftcard I had lingering around.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 12, 2010)

^ I guarantee you will absolutely adore them! I will eventually own them all!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 12, 2010)

Even though it wasn't really in the budget, I got #4 (the white one) and #5 (the peach one).  I figured I'd at least start off with colors I don't have before getting more.  Can't wait to try 'em!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (May 13, 2010)

I saw them too and now the dilemma is which two to get first ? any recommendations?


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I saw them too and now the dilemma is which two to get first ? any recommendations?_

 
 What I did was looked at my current collections of paint pots, shade sticks, GPS and Chromoline pots. Then thought about what I would use immediately. So I ended up with the #20 Intense Blue, # 21 Turquoise and #22 Emerald Green. I can't wait to get them. Frankly I've never been happier to be a Sephora Beauty Insider!


----------



## genduk26 (May 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I saw them too and now the dilemma is which two to get first ? any recommendations?_

 
when i called @ MUFE boutique to order last week, #15 is out of stock & a pretty neutral color. get it before it's sold out @ sephora 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



based on your blog, #4 (white) is a good eye base for any eyeshadow/pigment or mix it with your cream blush or lipstick.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_What I did was looked at my current collections of paint pots, shade sticks, GPS and Chromoline pots. Then thought about what I would use immediately. So I ended up with the #20 Intense Blue, # 21 Turquoise and #22 Emerald Green. I can't wait to get them. Frankly I've never been happier to be a Sephora Beauty Insider!_

 
I have the Intense Blue and Emerald Green. They are gorgeous. I'm actually wearing the blue one in some pics, several pages back. 

Also, check out the Anthracite shade. It's a gorgeous, shimmery, intense gunmetal. A welcome change from flat black.


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (May 14, 2010)

Anthracite and Snow would be my picks!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_I have the Intense Blue and Emerald Green. They are gorgeous. I'm actually wearing the blue one in some pics, several pages back. 

Also, check out the Anthracite shade. It's a gorgeous, shimmery, intense gunmetal. A welcome change from flat black. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I struggled between the Emerald green and the Anthracite. Green won that battle but you can be sure that it will be in my next haul! Do you have the Plum, Fresh Pink or Coral because they  would be in my next haul.


----------



## genduk26 (May 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_I have the Intense Blue and Emerald Green. They are gorgeous. I'm actually wearing the blue one in some pics, several pages back. 

*Also, check out the Anthracite shade.* It's a gorgeous, shimmery, intense gunmetal. A welcome change from flat black. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i was going to order Anthracite but i changed my mind at last minute & ordered Steel. I'm adding Anthracite on my IMATS lists.


----------



## Ejka (May 14, 2010)

I've purchased my first Aqua cream about 2 weeks ago (#16) and I'm slightly puzzled about the product safety. On the official MUFE page all shades are described as eye, cheek & lip safe, however, on the US Sephora site there is a distinction between the shades that are meant to be used on the cheeks and lips and those for the eyes and cheeks. To make matters worse, the info on the French Sephora site is different from that on the US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - this is the google translate from French:
The colors 5,6,7, and 9 can be applied both for your lips as your cheeks.
Shades 8 and 17 will be ideal for your lips.
You can use the colors as 4 -11-12-13-16 illuminator, these last 3 can also be applied to your lips.

Since I bought my Aqua cream abroad (they don't carry the brand in Slovenia) I can't call and ask for myself and I'd really appreciate if one could clear things up. 

I've opted for #16 because it was quite 'neutral' (shimmery, almost metallic light beigy pink) and I wanted a nice multitasker for the summer. I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it on the cheeks and it's a great base for eyeshadows (the only cream product that does not crease on me without a primer - I always have to use UDPP with paint pots etc.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I didn't care too much for it on the lips because it's too frosty for my taste. Overall, I am so impressed with the product that I'm bound to pick up at least a couple more, but I'd like to clear up the safety issue first - I'm really interested in #7 and #9
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, which I would like to use as a base for my peach, pink, coral and orange e/s. Have those of you who have these two experienced any problems in the eye area?

Apart from the 2 brights (#7, #9), #2 (Steel) and #15 (Taupe) looked really nice to me. Having purchased MAC Dirty and Below Ground GPS not so long ago, I decided to skip them for the time being.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I struggled between the Emerald green and the Anthracite. Green won that battle but you can be sure that it will be in my next haul! Do you have the Plum, Fresh Pink or Coral because they  would be in my next haul._

 
I don't have Plum, Fresh Pink or Coral, but I have FP and Coral in my online Sephora bag now. It's just a matter of ordering them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm just so in love with these things.


----------



## genduk26 (May 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ejka* 

 
_I've purchased my first Aqua cream about 2 weeks ago (#16) and I'm slightly puzzled about the product safety. On the official MUFE page all shades are described as eye, cheek & lip safe, *however, on the US Sephora site there is a distinction between the shades that are meant to be used on the cheeks and lips* and those for the eyes and cheeks. To make matters worse, the info on the French Sephora site is different from that on the US 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - this is the google translate from French:
The colors 5,6,7, and 9 can be applied both for your lips as your cheeks.
Shades 8 and 17 will be ideal for your lips.
You can use the colors as 4 -11-12-13-16 illuminator, these last 3 can also be applied to your lips.

Since I bought my Aqua cream abroad (they don't carry the brand in Slovenia) I can't call and ask for myself and I'd really appreciate if one could clear things up. 

I've opted for #16 because it was quite 'neutral' (shimmery, almost metallic light beigy pink) and I wanted a nice multitasker for the summer. I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it on the cheeks and it's a great base for eyeshadows (the only cream product that does not crease on me without a primer - I always have to use UDPP with paint pots etc.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I didn't care too much for it on the lips because it's too frosty for my taste. Overall, I am so impressed with the product that I'm bound to pick up at least a couple more, but I'd like to clear up the safety issue first - I'm really interested in #7 and #9
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, which I would like to use as a base for my peach, pink, coral and orange e/s. Have those of you who have these two experienced any problems in the eye area?

Apart from the 2 brights (#7, #9), #2 (Steel) and #15 (Taupe) looked really nice to me. Having purchased MAC Dirty and Below Ground GPS not so long ago, I decided to skip them for the time being._

 
i have #5 - 11 & i use all of it on my eyes including #8 (red). i haven't experienced any problems on the eye area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. you are responsible for everything you do. there are no rules for makeup.


----------



## lenchen (May 14, 2010)

I went to MUFE store in NYC today to try out the cream blushes. I bought #2, 11, and #12. I'm not feelin number 12 at all, for some reason it looks flat on me. so #12 is going back.


----------



## mac_aiken (May 15, 2010)

Shontay, are these a mix of matte and shimmer colors? I can't wait to pick up a few based on your glowing review of these.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 15, 2010)

Hey mac_aiken. They're a mix of shimmers and mattes. Here's a pic from s blog called kraseybeautiful. I love her blog b/c she's a MUFE addict like me. Sadly, Sephora doesn't have the deep purple shade #19 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.






Oh and I'm KINDA bummed about getting the coral crepe paint pot when shade #9 is a gorgeous satiny matte coral. I love my coral crepe, but I'd rather have a shimmer free one from mufe. I'll get it eventually, but not right now b/c I feel kinda bummed about it, ya know?


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 15, 2010)

Wow I've been looking for a red like that.


----------



## Ejka (May 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_i have #5 - 11 & i use all of it on my eyes including #8 (red). i haven't experienced any problems on the eye area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. you are responsible for everything you do. there are no rules for makeup._

 
Thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I'll just go ahead and buy #7 and #9 as soon as I'm near a MUFE counter or store. It would be very irresponsible and unlike MUFE not to state clearly on the box if a certain product is not eye safe. Perhaps Sephora's discrepant 'rules' are just more of a guideline determined by 'colour appropriateness'.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Oh and I'm KINDA bummed about getting the coral crepe paint pot when shade #9 is a gorgeous satiny matte coral. I love my coral crepe, but I'd rather have a shimmer free one from mufe. I'll get it eventually, but not right now b/c I feel kinda bummed about it, ya know?_

 
I totally understand you. I was able to see #9 before Pret a Papier was released in Europe and it was the one and only reason why I decided to skip Coral Crepe. In addition to being more vibrant and matte it can be worn on lips and is waterproof.

As far as the finishes go, I'd actually divide them into 4 categories - some are completely matte, some are matte with slight, barely visible shimmer that gives them a satiny look, then there are shimmery ones and some that appear (or at least borderline) metallic.


----------



## mac_aiken (May 15, 2010)

Those are simply amazing. I feel like a kid in a candy store. I don't know where to start and I want them all. Is there a place where I can get color descriptions (i.e this one is shimmer, this one is matte)?

Does anyone know if the MUFE boutique in NYC will do a phone order?


----------



## Ejka (May 15, 2010)

I wasn’t able to find shade descriptions anywhere.  My advice would be to either visit a MUFE store/counter in person or to look at as many swatches as you can find. In addition to Adina, Sarah has swatched almost all shades:
Arrival of MUFE HD BLUSHER and AQUA CREAM EYESHADOW 
  3 more blogs with swatches – the first one describes the finishes of her aqua creams:
MUFE Aqua Creams | Lipglossiping
http://cosmetic-candy.com/?p=16129 
The Fancy Face: Make Up For Ever (MUFE) Aqua Cream Colors - MORE! 
The Fancy Face: MUFE Aqua Cream Waterproof Cream Color HAUL and REVIEW 
  There are also some videos on youtube.
  We could also make a list here on Specktra – I believe we own or will in the near future quite a few shades between us.
*#16: very shimmery pink beige; if applied heavily the finish is metallic*


----------



## genduk26 (May 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_aiken* 

 
_Those are simply amazing. I feel like a kid in a candy store. I don't know where to start and I want them all. Is there a place where I can get color descriptions (i.e this one is shimmer, this one is matte)?

*Does anyone know if the MUFE boutique in NYC will do a phone order?*_

 
yes they take phone order. they ship fast. i ordered 7 aqua creams & 4 e/s this monday with regular shipping method & received my stuff on thursday. i love their customer service.


----------



## genduk26 (May 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ejka* 

 
_  We could also make a list here on Specktra – I believe we own or will in the near future quite a few shades between us.
*#16: very shimmery pink beige; if applied heavily the finish is metallic*_

 
i have:
#2 Steel  
#5 Peach
#7 Fuchsia  
#8 Red  
#9 Coral  
#10 Orange  
#11 Gold
#15 Taupe  
#19 Purple (MUFE site)
#20 Intense Blue  
#22 Emerald Green  
I will get #1 (Anthracite), 6 (fresh pink), 17 (plum), 21 (turquoise) @ IMATS LA.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 15, 2010)

I can clearly see from some of the swatch photos that some are metallic. Will the ladies that have them already please let me (us) know which ones are matte?


----------



## genduk26 (May 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I can clearly see from some of the swatch photos that some are metallic. Will the ladies that have them already please let me (us) know which ones are matte?_

 
IMO, they are all shimmery because they are "highest-quality pigments with *mother of pearl particles* to give  immediate rich color payoff with a *luminous finish*" (Quote from sephora & mufe site). I believe Shontay said earlier "#9 is a gorgeous satiny matte coral". And i agree with her. #9 is less shimmery/pearl.


----------



## mac_aiken (May 16, 2010)

I took the plunge and ordered Anthracite and Red from the Sephora site. I will call the MUFE boutique tomorrow and order #19 Purple from them tomorrow.

I am especially excited about Red. I haven't had a good red product like this since MAC discontinued Flammable paint.

For those of you who have alot of these colors, which others would you recommend for me? I am N2/NW15 with black hair and green eyes. I like to use unusual colors in unusual places and I am not afraid to try just about anything. TIA!

EDIT: Is there a price list for MUFE floating around somewhere? I played on their website for a bit today and found several things I would like to try that Sephora does not carry.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_aiken* 

 
_I took the plunge and ordered Anthracite and Red from the Sephora site. I will call the MUFE boutique tomorrow and order #19 Purple from them tomorrow.

I am especially excited about Red. I haven't had a good red product like this since MAC discontinued Flammable paint.

For those of you who have alot of these colors, which others would you recommend for me? I am N2/NW15 with black hair and green eyes. I like to use unusual colors in unusual places and I am not afraid to try just about anything. TIA!

EDIT: Is there a price list for MUFE floating around somewhere? I played on their website for a bit today and found several things I would like to try that Sephora does not carry._

 
I bet you will love  Anthracite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I may get red to and use it as a funky liner. My suggestion ti you is the orange and fuchsia. They are fantastic. If you wear a lot of greens you may want that really intense green one, also. You really can't go wrong with any of them b/c I've played with them all at the boutique. I think I will have to either call or visit the boutique because the purple one is a must!

And sorry, but I don't have a price list for any MUFE items. They do carry quite a few awesome things that Sephora doesn't offer. I love their brushes, especially.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 16, 2010)

I love Adina's blog!  She is super awesome.

Sadly, I'm still waiting for mine...stupid slow shipping.  They're not slated to arrive until Wednesday.


----------



## shannyn92 (May 17, 2010)

*MUFE Flash Palette Problem?*

Hi there.
I love the MUFE flash palette and I use it frequently but I find that whenever I use it, there is ALWAYS creasing. I have tried using UDPP, MAC Paint Pots, Paints, Shadesticks, everything!!

Does anyone else have this problem? If so, what do you do to prevent the creasing? I'm doing prom makeup this weekend and I'd like to use it but I obviously don't want the girl to have her makeup crease within an hour at the dance!

Thank you!


----------



## genduk26 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: MUFE Flash Palette Problem?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shannyn92* 

 
_Hi there.
I love the MUFE flash palette and I use it frequently but I find that whenever I use it, there is ALWAYS creasing. I have tried using UDPP, MAC Paint Pots, Paints, Shadesticks, everything!!

Does anyone else have this problem? If so, what do you do to prevent the creasing? I'm doing prom makeup this weekend and I'd like to use it but I obviously don't want the girl to have her makeup crease within an hour at the dance!

Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i have very oily eyelids. MAC Paint Pots, Shadesticks & Greasepaints crease on me. But MUFE's flash colors don't crease on me even though they are GREASE makeup. they stay all day until i wash my face. it's weird, huh? this is what i do: i use the UDPP or MAC Paint bare canvas first from my eyelid to my brow bone then i cover it with loose powder (MAC or MUFE Super Matte). After that I use MUFE's flash color on my eyelids by pressing it with a cheap taklon brush (some flash color stain). I use the eyeshadow or pigment at the end. yea, it's a lot of work but they are amazing. once again, these flash colors are grease makeup, so you have to cover them with a powder product (eyeshadow/pigment, blush, etc) if you have oily eyelids. try it for a few days b4 prom night. if you still have issues, maybe you can use it as a lip color or cream blush.


----------



## genduk26 (May 17, 2010)

Temptalia has review & swatch about the new MUFE Aqua Cream.


----------



## panther27 (May 17, 2010)

I just got the neon pink aqua cream and I LOVE it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm wondering how the red aqua cream compares to Flammable paint,does anybody know?


----------



## purrtykitty (May 19, 2010)

My MUFE goodies arrived today!  I can't wait to play with them!  I think pot #5 is going to look really pretty buffed into the cheeks.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (May 21, 2010)

Aghhhh why did i take a look at the new Aqua Crema's on the Sephora site?? I want sooooo many now! Does anybody know how much they retail for in Canada?


----------



## mac_aiken (May 22, 2010)

I got Anthracite and Red today. Absolutely freaking gorgeous. And so versatile. My next order will be #19 purple, fuchsia, orange and possibly turquoise or one of the "metals" (gold, silver or golden copper).

Has anyone seen or tried the Aqua Essentials set at Sephora yet? Seems like a good deal.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_aiken* 

 
_I got Anthracite and Red today. Absolutely freaking gorgeous. And so versatile. My next order will be #19 purple, fuchsia, orange and possibly turquoise or one of the "metals" (gold, silver or golden copper).

Has anyone seen or tried the Aqua Essentials set at Sephora yet? Seems like a good deal._

 
Isn't Anthracite delicious? I could just bathe in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Glad you love both of your aqua creams. 

I spotted the Aqua Essentials set when it first hit Sephora (since I live on the site, literally a window open on it 24/7). It's an awesome deal. Two full size aqua creams in universally flattering shades, a lip liner and 2 eyeliners along with a mascara. I may have to snag that. 

I am going to Mac pro tomorrow and I plan on nudging my friend into going to the MUFE boutique which isn't too far away b/c I really want #19 which isn't available on Sephora yet. Plus, I just love actually buying things from the boutique. Makes me feel special.


----------



## mac_aiken (May 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Isn't Anthracite delicious? I could just bathe in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Glad you love both of your aqua creams. 

I spotted the Aqua Essentials set when it first hit Sephora (since I live on the site, literally a window open on it 24/7). It's an awesome deal. Two full size aqua creams in universally flattering shades, a lip liner and 2 eyeliners along with a mascara. I may have to snag that. 

I am going to Mac pro tomorrow and I plan on nudging my friend into going to the MUFE boutique which isn't too far away b/c I really want #19 which isn't available on Sephora yet. Plus, I just love actually buying things from the boutique. Makes me feel special. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You were absolutely right about these. I will take your color advise and pick up the fuchsia and orange in my next order.

I think the next time I am out your way we will have to get together and hit the MUFE boutique.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 22, 2010)

I got my goodies on Tuesday and I currently have the blue on one eye and the green on the other to test them out. I also placed a 2nd order for #9 (Coral) #1 (Anthracite) and # 7 (Fuchsia). I will also call the boutique tomorrow to see if I can get my hands on #19. My MUFE obsession is neck and neck with my MAC one! Help!


----------



## Miss QQ (May 22, 2010)

I saw the aqua creams and HD blush today but didn't bring anything home with me. I like blush #4 but I don't like applying blush with my fingers. Not sure which brush I can use. The aqua creams are very pretty and I don't know which to pick! But #21, the teal, is drawing me in.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 22, 2010)

I went to the MUFE boutique today and can you believe that a ton of aqua cream shades were gone? No number 19, that awesome purple and that satin brown shade that Sephora has sold out of, is gone. Total bummer. On the up side, there are new glosses! They are so pretty. They are in long slim, sleek tubes. Some have the diamond powders in them! There's a pretty opaque black one that was super awesome and another that looks like mac's fab frenzy superglass w/o all the funky glitter. I didn't pick it up, though b/c I spent too much at Mac. I did, however, get a shader brush.


----------



## MzzRach (May 22, 2010)

Hey MUFE lovers - just wanted to drop into this thread to let you know that we will hopefully have a MUFE subforum in the Cosmetic Discussion forum set up soon.  This sticky thread is *very* active and I think a Make Up For Ever subforum is needed at this point.  Stay tuned!


----------



## genduk26 (May 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_I went to the MUFE boutique today and can you believe that a ton of aqua cream shades were gone? No number 19, that awesome purple and that satin brown shade that Sephora has sold out of, is gone. Total bummer. *On the up side, there are new glosses! They are so pretty. They are in long slim, sleek tubes. Some have the diamond powders in them!* There's a pretty opaque black one that was super awesome and another that looks like mac's fab frenzy superglass w/o all the funky glitter. I didn't pick it up, though b/c I spent too much at Mac. I did, however, get a shader brush._

 
it's called Lab Shine. i got the info from modelmayem... Is a brilliant range of 35 new lip glosses available in three finishes  for mega-watt shine: the Diamond Collection (12 shades), the Star  Collection (14 shades) and the Metal Collection (9 shades). 
Shontay, did you try these glosses? are they worth to buy? are they sticky? tell us more about it.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 23, 2010)

I splurged on another Aqua Cream the light copper one (#12, I think) since I was getting a sunscreen and needed exactly $22 for free shipping.  It was fate, I tell you!


----------



## shontay07108 (May 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_it's called Lab Shine. i got the info from modelmayem... Is a brilliant range of 35 new lip glosses available in three finishes  for mega-watt shine: the Diamond Collection (12 shades), the Star  Collection (14 shades) and the Metal Collection (9 shades). 
Shontay, did you try these glosses? are they worth to buy? are they sticky? tell us more about it._

 
They are not sticky at all and I'd say they are worth buying. The Star collection is the best one. Those glosses are more pigmented. The metal consists of silvers and bronze shades while the diamond collection is the sheerest of them all. The scent is kinda like the ysl glosses. That's what kept me from buying it. It's nowhere near as strong so I will probably buy a  couple, but I am very sensitive to the scent of my lip products.

Edit to say: The black gloss in this collection would put everything in Mac's style black to shame.


----------



## genduk26 (May 23, 2010)

^^ Thank you, Shontay. I'll focus on The Star Collection.


----------



## genduk26 (May 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Edit to say: The black gloss in this collection would put everything in Mac's style black to shame._

 
Black gloss?!?!


----------



## LeeleeBell (May 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey&LemonGirl* 

 
_Yay, the Aqua Creams are on Sephora's website now!! I want like all of them!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have two rules for buying makeup now: Buy only items I can swatch in person first, pay cash whenever possible (as in only make an exception when the item is sold out in store).  I broke both rules because of kraseybeauty's blog swatches. OMG!!

So far I got #9 Coral (want it for l/s mostly, maybe blush if it can be sheered out enough),#5 peach, and warm beige #13...and OMG I eventually also want the #19 purple (not on sephora.com) and interested in #14-17...These all look so amazing


----------



## purrtykitty (May 25, 2010)

So far I've tried out my peach (#5) and white (#4) and - don't shoot me - they're only OK to me.  They creased after only a couple of hours and the shadows I wore over the top completely faded, granted it was in 90 degree heat and humidity, but UDPP lasts on me with no problems.  I guess these will be like paint pots for me, and I'll have to use UDPP underneath.  No biggie, I was just hoping I could skip that step.

I'm sure I will eventually get more, but knowing they crease, I'm in no hurry.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 25, 2010)

I've never tried them _without_ my too faced primer. I plan on doing that, though. Maybe tomorrow. I do know of people, though who used this without a primer and it didn't crease. I guess it's different for each individual. I will see which group I fall into tomorrow. I am about to order one or two more from Sephora right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## singer82 (May 25, 2010)

After my MAC mineralize cream fondation is gone I was thinking of trying a new brand. MUFE seems to be popular on here. I love MACs foundations, should I try out MUFE or stick with my MAC foundation? In your opinion which one is best? Keep in mind I have dry skin. 
Thanks


----------



## BadBadGirl (May 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_They are not sticky at all and I'd say they are worth buying. The Star collection is the best one. Those glosses are more pigmented. The metal consists of silvers and bronze shades while the diamond collection is the sheerest of them all. The scent is kinda like the ysl glosses. That's what kept me from buying it. It's nowhere near as strong so I will probably buy a  couple, but I am very sensitive to the scent of my lip products.

Edit to say: The black gloss in this collection would put everything in Mac's style black to shame._

 
yes yes yes! Before SB I never would have given a second look to black gloss- now I love it. I've been barely using my Blackfire because I don't want to run out. I've been searching on ebay for Lancome's Piha black gloss that was LE. I even bought a sparkly black gloss from Sephora's brand recently. It's ok, but I won't buy it again.

I WILL be buying MUFE's black gloss next week!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singer82* 

 
_After my MAC mineralize cream fondation is gone I was thinking of trying a new brand. MUFE seems to be popular on here. I love MACs foundations, should I try out MUFE or stick with my MAC foundation? In your opinion which one is best? Keep in mind I have dry skin. 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've never used MAC foundation but I absolutely love both MUFE's Mat Velvet and HD foundations! You only need a little, they look great once you've got them on and (I use a setting powder but) they stay in place for me and I'm oily and sweat a decent amount.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Hey MUFE lovers - just wanted to drop into this thread to let you know that we will hopefully have a MUFE subforum in the Cosmetic Discussion forum set up soon. This sticky thread is *very* active and I think a Make Up For Ever subforum is needed at this point. Stay tuned!_


----------



## shontay07108 (May 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_Black gloss?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes, doll. It's black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it's awesome. It's opaque and I think I detected some slight silver undertone. It would be so damn hot. I did damage with Mac's To the Beach, so I'm glad I held back but I will be going back. I can only hope it's still there.


----------



## makeupbysarab (May 25, 2010)

I want to buy the HD Primer because I heard that is very good but now I really don't know what color ti buy. Can anybody help me- I have fair skin with acne scars(like brown spots). I would apreciate if anybody help me. Love you all.


----------



## genduk26 (May 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Yes, doll. It's black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and it's awesome. It's opaque and *I think I detected some slight silver undertone*. It would be so damn hot. I did damage with Mac's To the Beach, so I'm glad I held back but I will be going back. I can only hope it's still there._

 





    swatch... please


----------



## shontay07108 (May 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_





    swatch... please
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 I wish I had remembered to bring my camera that day. I will try my best to remember the next time I go. 

Just want to post this video from my favorite youtube chick. She's wearing the aqua cream in #18 on the lid. It's so pretty on her, I went ahead and ordered it from Sephora last night. Skip to 13:14 where she talks about it.

YouTube - The Makeup Show NYC 2010

Oh and she also mentions that the MUFE pigment in #921 is a dupe for Mac's Heritage Rouge pigment. So if you want that color, but prefer MUFE, there you go. I think I will pick that up.


----------



## sss215 (May 25, 2010)

i have to see about that black gloss.  i really loved the style black one.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 26, 2010)

I am happy to report that while bumming it in the house, I put on my aqua cream and kept it on for over 6 hours w/o a bit of creasing. Fantastic! I couldn't believe it. Mac shadesticks and paint pots have creased on me, but not this baby. I am so paranoid of going w/o my too faced primer, but the aqua creams are making me a lot less nervous.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 26, 2010)

Oh and tonight I finally started my blog. I'm nervous and excited about it. I have a lot of ground to cover. I will be doing MUFE related posts in the coming days if you ladies are interested. I have to remember to bring my real camera with me when I go on make up trips b/c my camera phone is busted.


----------



## genduk26 (May 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_I am happy to report that while bumming it in the house, I put on my aqua cream and kept it on for over 6 hours w/o a bit of creasing. Fantastic! I couldn't believe it. Mac shadesticks and paint pots have creased on me, but not this baby. I am so paranoid of going w/o my too faced primer, but the aqua creams are making me a lot less nervous._

 





 i have very oily eyelids.. mac shadesticks & paints pots don't work on me no matter i use eye base (udpp/tfi) or not. these aqua creams are rock.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Oh and tonight I finally started my blog. I'm nervous and excited about it. I have a lot of ground to cover. I will be doing MUFE related posts in the coming days if you ladies are interested. I have to remember to bring my real camera with me when I go on make up trips b/c my camera phone is busted._

 
that's cool. i follow & subscribe your blog. now whenever we hear MUFE launches new products or want to know MUFE products @ MUFE boutique... you can be our detective.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_that's cool. i follow & subscribe your blog. now whenever we hear MUFE launches new products or want to know MUFE products @ MUFE boutique... you can be our detective.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks._

 
Thanks a lot, lady!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Oh and tonight I finally started my blog. I'm nervous and excited about it. I have a lot of ground to cover. I will be doing MUFE related posts in the coming days if you ladies are interested. I have to remember to bring my real camera with me when I go on make up trips b/c my camera phone is busted._

 
Man, some days I really wish I lived near NYC.


----------



## LeeleeBell (May 27, 2010)

Got my aqua creams today! So excited!!!


----------



## LeeleeBell (May 28, 2010)

(Editing with more info + swatches)

Ok so I have been impatiently waiting for my MUFE aqua creams to arrive and finally they did, today.

If anyone knows the texture of BB Creaseless creams, I would say that's what the aqua creams are most similar to, tho a teensy bit more slick/less creamy. But they dry/set a LOT more. You get less product than a CC tho...I want to say it's like 3/4 or 2/3 of what you get in a CC pot, if not less....but I think you also need less product per usage, because of the intense pigmentation.

Once they are dry, these will not budge at all. This would be a great thing if they were all meant to be eyeshadows or liners (very happy with #13 for this reason). But I also got #9, which is meant to be for lips and cheeks. I wore them on my lips and they were VERY drying even with a lipbalm underneath...and didn't dry very smoothly after the second swatch/coat. I think you have to wear a gloss with it, even just a clear gloss to keep the color looking smooth. To me, the color of the lipstick is worth it tho, and I will be keeping it. I just don't think it's the ideal l/s texture.


I also got #5, peach, but I will be returning it (it's another lip/cheek color and  it's not the color I thought it was going to be)

I will be sticking to the ones meant for the eyes if/when i buy more in the future. They are VERY pigmented. One swatch goes a LONG way.  

#13 warm beige is actually more a shimmery champagne, and it's SO pretty (recommended for eyes/cheeks & might even try it on cheeks too).

Here are the swatches:

#9 looks a lot brighter than it actually is; it's more wearable irl













One swatch of #9






Two swatches of #9






By the way, does anyone know of a nice gloss that's the same color as #9 to put over it?


----------



## shontay07108 (May 28, 2010)

I forgot to say that I ordered an aqua cream on Monday in #18. I received it yesterday and it's beyond gorgeous. It's a shimmery lavender and I can't wait to use it.


----------



## mac_aiken (May 29, 2010)

What is the best way to apply the ACs? Fingers? Brush?


----------



## genduk26 (May 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_aiken* 

 
_What is the best way to apply the ACs? Fingers? Brush?_

 
i like using brush. i use cheap camouflage brush from crown brush or MAC 242. 
Shypo gave review on her blog about ACs & she like using her fingers. 
you can try both & see which one you like better.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 29, 2010)

I was at Sephora yesterday and didn't see any ACs... Seriously disappointing.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_aiken* 

 
_What is the best way to apply the ACs? Fingers? Brush?_

 
I prefer my fingers. I eliminate the middle man and don't waste time getting a brush dirty. Sometimes, I only use it for a liner though so then I do need a brush. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_I was at Sephora yesterday and didn't see any ACs... Seriously disappointing._

 
I know! I keep going in to check. In NY and NJ, no AC's. I'm thinking their MUFE area is already so damn large! Maybe they have to remove something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Sephora stores just seem to be extra slow anyway.


----------



## purrtykitty (May 29, 2010)

Mine didn't have the ACs up, either.

Oh, and #12 is just beyond gorgeous!  It's a nice bronzey color with golden flecks.  I couldn't stop staring at the swatch on my hand!


----------



## shontay07108 (May 30, 2010)

When I go to Sephora's website and I'm not logged in, it tells me that AC's are for beauty insiders only. Perhaps when they drop this, it'll hit the stores. I just ordered #12!


----------



## purrtykitty (May 30, 2010)

Oh yeah, duh.  Good point!

I think you will love #12!


----------



## LeeleeBell (May 30, 2010)

I called two local sephoras before I ordered online. They both said they hope to have these within the first two weeks of June.


----------



## genduk26 (May 30, 2010)

MUFE launches new Lipstick Rouge Artist in Paris. i can't wait to get info when they are available in USA. *calling for Shontay* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this is the link.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_MUFE launches new Lipstick Rouge Artist in Paris. i can't wait to get info when they are available in USA. *calling for Shontay* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




this is the link._

 





I love the picture and I'm excited about the new lipsticks. I find these comparable to Chanel in the scent and texture. Although, the mufe scent doesn't turn me off in the way that Chanel does. 

I think I'll have to go by mufe this week and see what info I can get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## genduk26 (May 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_





I love the picture and I'm excited about the new lipsticks. *I find these comparable to Chanel in the scent and texture.* Although, the mufe scent doesn't turn me off in the way that Chanel does. 

I think I'll have to go by mufe this week and see what info I can get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
that's what i thought too. i love MUFE but i don't own any mufe l/p. maybe if these new l/p are comparable to chanel & they have Chanel Genial color that we've been looking for, then...


----------



## shontay07108 (May 31, 2010)

The Mufe facebook fan page with pics of all the different lip colors gives me hope that there will be a color comparable to Genial. For now, I'm waiting on this Nars lipstick I ordered which looked to be pretty similar on screen.


----------



## genduk26 (Jun 1, 2010)

Lab shine is on the MUFe website. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shontay, do u know how much is Lab shine?


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 1, 2010)

Yea, the Aqua Creams are being launched within a week or two. There's going to be lots of Marketing for them. I can't wait!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 1, 2010)

Just got my hands on my last order of aqua creams. Now to get #19 from the MUFE store in NYC!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_Lab shine is on the MUFe website. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Shontay, do u know how much is Lab shine?_

 
If I remember correctly, they are 18. Maybe, _maybe_ 22. Somewhere in that range

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_Just got my hands on my last order of aqua creams. Now to get #19 from the MUFE store in NYC!_

 
When I went to the boutique 2 weeks ago they didn't have it! They were out of a lot of the shades. I hope they have restocked. If so, I will be going back soon.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 2, 2010)

My Sephora doesn't have them yet either. I really prefer to see before I order so I will wait till they launch.

*Shontay*, I mentioned this in the Chanel thread but Nars Niagara is not an exact dupe for Genial. They are similar but Genial is more neon and also warmer in tone.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 5, 2010)

According to the manager at the DADELAND Sephora, they will be putting out the Aqua Creams on Tuesday, June 8th. They already have them in stock. I saw them in the drawer when she dug in there for a product I wanted.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 5, 2010)

My Sephora might as well just devote themselves to MUFE. It already covers 2 walls and with the new products MUFE will be releasing, it'll only expand. That would be fine by me. I always go in Sephora to play with different brands, but this is the brand I always buy from.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 5, 2010)

I went to work today and was talking to a customer about mufe, and then i let out a loud GASP! The Aqua creams were on sale right over her shoulder....
then i spoke only jibberish for the next couple minutes.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_I went to work today and was talking to a customer about mufe, and then i let out a loud GASP! The Aqua creams were on sale right over her shoulder....
then i spoke only jibberish for the next couple minutes._

 





 Awesome! You sound just like me. If I feel better, I plan on going to my local Sephora either tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_My Sephora might as well just devote themselves to MUFE. It already covers 2 walls and with the new products MUFE will be releasing, it'll only expand. That would be fine by me. I always go in Sephora to play with different brands, but this is the brand I always buy from._

 
Nice! I wish my Sephora(s) had more MUFE! Even the bigger one doesn't have that much. It's definitely my favorite Sephora brand.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 5, 2010)

I took samples of the green, gold and light blue. 
im very dissapointed that we (liek the website) didnt have the bright purple colour, it was a keeper.
Anyway, girls, i have to say, the combos are ENDLESS! i remember that when i was doing training on them, i made some wicked combos with the colours i sampled plus the bright purple.

maybe i can make a purple with the hot pink and one of the blues? i duno....


----------



## mac_aiken (Jun 12, 2010)

I picked up 4 new shades in the Aqua creams which brings my total now to 6. I got:

Orange
Fuchsia
#13- shimmery beige
Lavender

I already have Anthracite and Red. I LOVE these things. They are true multi use makeup. I am already thinking about going back for the turquoise and emerald shades as well as one of the metals (gold, silver or bronze) and another neutral.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 12, 2010)

I have Emerald and I give it two thumbs up!


----------



## mac_aiken (Jun 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_I have Emerald and I give it two thumbs up!_

 
Every color I have purchased has been at your suggestion (with the exception of the red and the beige) and I have loved every one of them.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm all over that red one (#8) tomorrow! I have to pace myself. Umm, not really but it sounds good on paper.


----------



## panther27 (Jun 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_aiken* 

 
_I picked up 4 new shades in the Aqua creams which brings my total now to 6. I got:

Orange
Fuchsia
#13- shimmery beige
Lavender

I already have Anthracite and Red. I LOVE these things. They are true multi use makeup. I am already thinking about going back for the turquoise and emerald shades as well as one of the metals (gold, silver or bronze) and another neutral._

 
i'm thinking of picking up the red one myself,does it remind you of flammable paint at all?I have the fuchsia and coral aqua creams and I love them


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_aiken* 

 
_Every color I have purchased has been at your suggestion (with the exception of the red and the beige) and I have loved every one of them._

 
Awesome! Question: how is the lavender one working out for you? I find it to be strangely patchy. I tried it over primer, w/o primer, with a brush, with my finger, alone, and under a shadow and it seems off. Maybe because it's so metallic or shimmery? I don't know. It's just not working like the rest of my aqua cremes. 

I was thinking about getting the red one and use as a liner. I can't bring myself to use it as a shadow. It seems strange.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_i'm thinking of picking up the red one myself,does it remind you of flammable paint at all?I have the fuchsia and coral aqua creams and I love them
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I'm wondering the same thing. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Awesome! Question: how is the lavender one working out for you? I find it to be strangely patchy. I tried it over primer, w/o primer, with a brush, with my finger, alone, and under a shadow and it seems off. Maybe because it's so metallic or shimmery? I don't know. It's just not working like the rest of my aqua cremes. 

I was thinking about getting the red one and use as a liner. I can't bring myself to use it as a shadow. It seems strange. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm wanting the red as a waterproof base for my red lipsticks. I'm hoping it goes well with Kanga Rouge. Also the lavender one is the only one that I immediately shook my head no at. I can see myself owning them all. All execpt that one.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I'm wanting the red as a waterproof base for my red lipsticks. I'm hoping it goes well with Kanga Rouge. Also the lavender one is the only one that I immediately shook my head no at. I can see myself owning them all. All execpt that one._

 
I have no desire in putting aqua creams on my lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I know you can do that with some shades but the thought makes me nauseous for some reason. it probably would look great, though. 
My fave youtube guru had on the lavender one and it was so gorgeous on her. She told me to try a fluffy brush. So, I'm gonna try it with a 217. I really want to make it work b/c I love that color on me. It's just weird that the formula for that color seems so off. I'm left wondering if I got a "bad" one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looks so awesome on my hand but gets all patchy and wrinkly on my eye.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hold up, stop the presses: I immediately stepped away to try the lavender AC with my 217 and it worked! Why did this not occur to me before? It's very frosty and it may not appeal to most. Frosty isn't really my thing, but I wanted this color to go with my violet and purple shadows. So I played a little more and on half of it I put Pincurl and the other half I put Beautiful Iris. It looked even better, especially with BI. Awww yeah, man now I can wear this with Very Violet shadow.


----------



## xKiKix (Jun 12, 2010)

hi i am mufe newbie and i am planning on buying AT LEAST one of the aqua cream to test out before purchasing more. I am torn between number 18 (lavender), 20 (intense blue), or 22 (emerald green). Which one should i get first?

how good are they for dry skin, how smooth is the texture?


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xKiKix* 

 
_hi i am mufe newbie and i am planning on buying AT LEAST one of the aqua cream to test out before purchasing more. I am torn between number 18 (lavender), 20 (intense blue), or 22 (emerald green). Which one should i get first?

how good are they for dry skin, how smooth is the texture?_

 




Between those three, I would eliminate the lavender since it's the least pigmented one (though still worth buying now that I know how to apply it). So it really depends on which color you think you'll use more, green or blue. Both are gorgeous and intense. Blue is my favorite color, so I am biased. 

These things are unbelievably smooth and creamy. I have dry skin and I can wear these without a primer. I  was surprised b/c I need a primer for Mac paint pots and shadesticks, but not this baby. Hope that helps.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 12, 2010)

I just picked up #22 and #5 today plus the fuchsia lip liner. I wanted to get more but I wanna try them first and see how I like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus I also needed to grab another bottle of Nars Sheer Glow (since I got tanned) and didn't wanna break the bank


----------



## mac_aiken (Jun 12, 2010)

For those who asked I find the red to be a bit brighter than Flammable paint (which is my fave paint). Ironically IMHO it looks a bit like Queens Sin l/s when I apply it (of course YMMV). I have used it as a liner in a killer black and red eye combo the other night with no adverse reaction.

Shontay, I haven't used the lavender yet but it sounds like you've figured out how to make it work for you. BTW on the Chanel thread I read that the Chanel website has Genial back in stock. HTH.


----------



## genduk26 (Jun 12, 2010)

Lavender hates me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But red eyeshadow or black lipstick... bring it on


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_aiken* 

 
_For those who asked I find the red to be a bit brighter than Flammable paint (which is my fave paint). Ironically IMHO it looks a bit like Queens Sin l/s when I apply it (of course YMMV). I have used it as a liner in a killer black and red eye combo the other night with no adverse reaction.

Shontay, I haven't used the lavender yet but it sounds like you've figured out how to make it work for you. BTW on the Chanel thread I read that the Chanel website has Genial back in stock. HTH._

 
I just did a quick search on the Chanel site and I couldn't find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thanks anyway, though. 
I still have the lavender aqua cream on my eye. Just walking around with one eye done. I like it and I don't want to take it off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## xKiKix (Jun 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_




Between those three, I would eliminate the lavender since it's the least pigmented one (though still worth buying now that I know how to apply it). So it really depends on which color you think you'll use more, green or blue. Both are gorgeous and intense. Blue is my favorite color, so I am biased. 

These things are unbelievably smooth and creamy. I have dry skin and I can wear these without a primer. I  was surprised b/c I need a primer for Mac paint pots and shadesticks, but not this baby. Hope that helps._

 
thank you so much, i guess i will figure out when i go on my trip to canada. i'm SOOO glad to hear that these are much better than shadesticks or paintpots cuz i thought i was the only one that needed udpp underneath them. lol, heck if they're as good as you say they are i might as well just go ahead and shell out another 22 bucks and get both right (best of both worlds)?


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 15, 2010)

The new Lab Shine lip gloss looks gorgeous! I'm excited! Definitely want to try 1 or 2! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Make Up For Ever Lab Shine Lip Gloss


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jun 15, 2010)

Me too! I want about 2 metal ones, 1 or 2 star ones and almost all the diamond glosses.


----------



## genduk26 (Jun 15, 2010)

i will get 2 or 3 the star collection @ imats.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jun 16, 2010)

Those glosses may be one of the first items I own from this line! I think I am going to check out the aqua things that ya'll seem to love also!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jun 16, 2010)

They will be the second MUFE item I own. My only item is #92 at the moment.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 18, 2010)

Took an unexpected trip to MUFE yesterday so obviously, I was sans camera. I looked at the new glosses again and it seems they are selling pretty rapidly! I couldn't decided which one to get, got flustered and left without one. I was thinking "do I have a Mac color like this?" and "how much am I going to use this?". I hate when I do that. One color did stand out to me, though and it was a gorgeous coppery gold that I want to go back for. Instead I chose a gorgeous coral colored star powder with a gold sheen to it. It was begging me to take it home with me.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm now gonna hold off buying more MUFE until IMATS in Toronto this November. Then i will get more aqua creams and some of the new glosses


----------



## genduk26 (Jun 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Took an unexpected trip to MUFE yesterday so obviously, I was sans camera. I looked at the new glosses again and it seems they are selling pretty rapidly! I couldn't decided which one to get, got flustered and left without one. I was thinking "do I have a Mac color like this?" and "how much am I going to use this?". I hate when I do that. One color did stand out to me, though and it was a gorgeous coppery gold that I want to go back for. Instead I chose a gorgeous coral colored star powder with a gold sheen to it. It was begging me to take it home with me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
tell us more about these glosses... are they worth? are they sticky? are they like chanel glossimer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or mac dazzleglass (i hate dazzleglass)?


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_tell us more about these glosses... are they worth? are they sticky? are they like chanel glossimer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or mac dazzleglass (i hate dazzleglass)?_

 
I would say they are much closer to glossimers because they are not very sticky at all and the diamond ones don't have any grit to it at all. They have the formula perfected. The smell this time around didn't really hit me like the first time so I'm guessing the longer you have it, the less you can smell the coconut type scent. It's pretty much a hybrid of glossimers and aqualumieres.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 20, 2010)

i need some of the new glosses in my life! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they look stunning! i just wish MUFE was sold more freely in the uk. there are only two places that stock it in london. although i'm sure there is an online store so will have to see if i can get hold of them!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 21, 2010)

One of my buddies had to text me to tell me how much she loved the mufe gloss that she bought. I can't quite remember which shade she bought because we both drooled over several of them. She said "I must have more!". I asked why and she said it smells "sooooo good" and it applies all kinds of awesome. So there you go, a secondhand review. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really have to take time to pick one out. I think I know which one I want now. I always get flustered and leave empty handed, but not for my next trip which will be soon, hopefully.


----------



## singer82 (Jun 22, 2010)

Are the MUFE aqua creams perm?
The new glosses sound amazing! Usually I only get MAC glosses but these sound so awesome. 
Thanks for the reviews. Cant wait to see swatches


----------



## pumpkiano (Jun 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i need some of the new glosses in my life! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they look stunning! i just wish MUFE was sold more freely in the uk. there are only two places that stock it in london. although i'm sure there is an online store so will have to see if i can get hold of them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you find out let me know please, I'm in Northern Ireland x


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singer82* 

 
_Are the MUFE aqua creams perm?
The new glosses sound amazing! Usually I only get MAC glosses but these sound so awesome. 
Thanks for the reviews. Cant wait to see swatches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes all aqua creams are permanent. Mufe rarely has limited edition stuff like Mac so it's perfectly ok to fall completely in love.


----------



## singer82 (Jun 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Yes all aqua creams are permanent. Mufe rarely has limited edition stuff like Mac so it's perfectly ok to fall completely in love._

 
Thank goodness. I dont wanna overdue my makeup spending. So I can hold off a lil lol Even though I will be haulin next month


----------



## jazmatazz (Jun 23, 2010)

I tried on the MUFE HD Blush in shade #12 today at Sephora and just looooved it! So pigmented a little goes a long way and fun color selection. I wanted to come home and check out reviews on staying power etc before shelling out the dough for it though. MUFE is such a great brand!


----------



## genduk26 (Jun 30, 2010)

so i bought 13 e/s, 4 aqua cream, 1 HD blush, 1 kabuki brush, 1 camouflage palette, 2 lab shine  @ IMATS LA this weekend..... total $239.. it's a lot cheaper than my budget. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



oh, they also had the new rouge lipsticks. i saw it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i couldn't play with it. too many people @ MUFE booth.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 5, 2010)

More pics of the Lab Shine lip glosses here!

Make Up For Ever Lab Shine Lip Glosses | MakeUp4All, Ladies Beauty

They look amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



From Diamond, I want Fresh Pink and Indian Pink.
From Star, I want Pink Beige and Candy Pink. 

The Metal looks trickier and if I want one, it will probably be Candy or Frozen Pink.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 5, 2010)

I need to pick up at least one of these new glosses! I think I'm in love with all of the Diamond ones though.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes the Diamond ones look more brilliant than MAC's dazzleglass from the pics.


----------



## panther27 (Jul 5, 2010)

Does anyone know when these lab glosses will be available on Sephora.com?I def want to check them out!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 5, 2010)

I was going to buy the dazzleglasses from Alice & Olivia collection, but I'm going to give these a try instead.


----------



## genduk26 (Jul 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_More pics of the Lab Shine lip glosses here!

Make Up For Ever Lab Shine Lip Glosses | MakeUp4All, Ladies Beauty

They look amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
these l/g are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 From Star, i have Coral & Electric Pink

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Yes the Diamond ones look more brilliant than MAC's dazzleglass from the pics._

 
when i was @ IMATS LA, i swatched the diamond Magenta & Papaya. these diamonds are gorgeous. i like Chanel glossimers better than MAC dazzleglass. and these diamonds are Chanel glossimers's sisters. IMO.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Does anyone know when these lab glosses will be available on Sephora.com?I def want to check them out!_

 
August & the SA @ MUFE boutique said they will also launch the new rouge lipsticks in August @ sephora together with lab shine.


----------



## Miss QQ (Jul 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_these l/g are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 From Star, i have Coral & Electric Pink


when i was @ IMATS LA, i swatched the diamond Magenta & Papaya. these diamonds are gorgeous. i like Chanel glossimers better than MAC dazzleglass. and these diamonds are Chanel glossimers's sisters. IMO.


August & the SA @ MUFE boutique said they will also launch the new rouge lipsticks in August @ sephora together with lab shine._

 
Thanks! Enjoy your goodies! I like Chanel glossimers too! I'm so excited! My Sephora better be selling these glosses by August. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There aren't any swatches around yet and I hope to see them soon.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 8, 2010)

Temptalia has the metal lab shine swatches up now!


----------



## genduk26 (Jul 8, 2010)

^^ and she graded it B !!! now that's a war ....



















just kidding.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah, that's a bummer- but if I remember correctly that was because of the price and because they didn't last long enough? Either way I'm still hyped for them and I'll make my own conclusion- I just wanted some swatches.


----------



## Tavia (Jul 9, 2010)

Moulin Rouge Limited Edition Collection for Fall 2010 includes only 4 products:

Rouge Artist Lipstick 
Glossy Full Couleur Lip Gloss 
False Eyelashes 
Moulin Rouge Crystal Gems 
I will post here only a few photos. Enjoy!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tavia* 

 
_Moulin Rouge Limited Edition Collection for Fall 2010 includes only 4 products:

Rouge Artist Lipstick 
Glossy Full Couleur Lip Gloss 
False Eyelashes 
Moulin Rouge Crystal Gems 
I will post here only a few photos. Enjoy!














_


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 9, 2010)

Booooo Miss Temptalia!

I loved the glosses... I prefer the Diamond versions. MUFE previewed them at IMATS. Regardless, I'm definitely picking up a few.

Now... to Moulin Rouge...







I want EVERYTHING! It looks like model features a 'glitter' in the second picture, but I don't see it in the lineup...?

I love the signage... simply beautiful!


----------



## genduk26 (Jul 9, 2010)

Moulin Rouge Limited Edition Collection ..... it's a must!!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 10, 2010)

Does anyone know if the Moulin Rouge collection will be available at Sephora or just MUFE store? These pics of so freakin gorgeous.


----------



## xKiKix (Jul 17, 2010)

i have been spoiled by mufe, after using them i feel like my mac's e/s are like crap with low pigmentation and color payoff. so sad. lol.


----------



## s_lost (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey girls!

Does anyone have the Mat Velvet+ foundation and have already used Dior Forever or Armani Face Fabric? I'm thinking about change my foundation.

Also, which one is the best? Mat Velvet or HD? I've combination skin, with a very oily T zone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





TIA!


----------



## genduk26 (Jul 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Hey girls!

Does anyone have the Mat Velvet+ foundation and have already used Dior Forever or Armani Face Fabric? I'm thinking about change my foundation.

Also, which one is the best? Mat Velvet or HD? I've combination skin, with a very oily T zone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TIA!_

 
i had used the dior forever in the past, but i didn't like it. it didn't last long on my oily face. i've never tried the armani foundation.
imo, i like mat velvet better. it lasts longer than hd for oily face.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh my.....I knew it was a bad idea to wander over to this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - the glosses are just too incredible to resist - I have a few of the pink ones earmarked.....

Fresh Pink
Indian Pink
maybe Magenta
Raspberry
Candy Pink
Electric Pink








and Moulin Rouge!


----------



## genduk26 (Jul 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shypo* 

 
_Oh my.....I knew it was a bad idea to wander over to this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - the glosses are just too incredible to resist - I have a few of the pink ones earmarked.....

Fresh Pink
Indian Pink
maybe Magenta
Raspberry
Candy Pink
Electric Pink








and *Moulin Rouge*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
i hope it will come out @ sephora when they have F&F 20% sale on October.


----------



## s_lost (Jul 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_i had used the dior forever in the past, but i didn't like it. it didn't last long on my oily face. i've never tried the armani foundation.
imo, i like mat velvet better. it lasts longer than hd for oily face._

 
Thanks for the tip, genduk!

I actually like Dior Forever, I wear it on a daily basis and it lasts all day on me. I'm just feeling the need of a change, so I'll try the Mat Velvet


----------



## genduk26 (Jul 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s_lost* 

 
_Thanks for the tip, genduk!

I actually like Dior Forever, I wear it on a daily basis and it lasts all day on me. I'm just feeling the need of a change, so I'll try the Mat Velvet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
well, since you like dior forever, i suggest you try MUFE HD first. as far as i know Dior forever isn't for oily face. IMO, Mat velvet is for very oily skin while MUFE HD is for normal to combination skin.


----------



## s_lost (Jul 26, 2010)

Actually my skin is very oily, but I guess every skin reacts differently. It's too bad that MUFE is not sold where I live, so I cannot test before I buy. But lets see, it's good to know that both foundations work well. I read some reviews not very positive about Mat Velvet, so I was a bit concerned.


----------



## genduk26 (Jul 26, 2010)

some people say Mat Velvet is too dry. i don't know if it's true or not. But Mat velvet last around 4 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 while HD only 2 hours on my very oily skin. right now im using the theatrical foundation. the brand name is cinema secret. it's  silicone based. it lasts all day, but i also heard that some people are allergic to silicone products.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jul 27, 2010)

So i'm looking to buy the aqua creams in #1, #2, and #13. Are there any dupes for these? I have all the BeneFit creaseless shadows so i don't want anything too similar. And why can't i find any good swatches anywhere?


----------



## genduk26 (Jul 27, 2010)

i'm not good giving opinion on color dupe or foundation match. i don't use BeneFit creaseless shadow, so i can't give you my opinion on Benefit. but these are some links for aqua cream swatches
Make Up For Ever Aqua Cream in #1 Anthracite, #22 Emerald Green Review, Photos, Swatches
Make Up For Ever Aqua Creams Review, Photos, Swatches Part II
Make Up For Ever Aqua Creams Review, Photos, Swatches
Make Up For Ever Aqua Creams: Multitasking to the Extreme!: Makeup and Beauty Blog: Makeup Reviews, Beauty Tips and Drugstore Beauty Finds
Make Up For Ever Aqua Cream in Taupe  Café Makeup
New Make Up For Ever Colored Aqua Creams- Taste the Cream-Filled Rainbow (Swatches and Review) | Krasey Beauty
Make Up For Ever (MUFE) Aqua Creams Review, Swatches, Photos | Silver Lips Beauty
◊ Make Up Forever Aqua Cream Review And Swatches | Studio Marie-Pierre Blog Hair & Airbrush Makeup
The Fancy Face: MUFE Aqua Cream Waterproof Cream Color HAUL and REVIEW
The Fancy Face: Make Up For Ever (MUFE) Aqua Cream Colors - MORE!
Make Up For Ever Aqua Cream - The Next Best Thing To Going Shopping Yourself
Guest Swatcher: MUFE Aqua Cream 19 - The Next Best Thing To Going Shopping Yourself


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 27, 2010)

Last week I bought another MUFE shadow. Actually, I bought #171 and #72. 171 is an intense shimmery green and it's gorgeous. It's similar to Mac's Lucky Green, but better pigmentation and texture. 72 is a gorgeous matte blue similar to Electric Eel and the new Mac shadow Zingy from Dare to Wear. Again, I prefer this texture over the Mac shadows. Now I have filled another palette. On to the next one.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jul 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_some people say Mat Velvet is too dry. i don't know if it's true or not. But Mat velvet last around 4 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 while HD only 2 hours on my very oily skin. right now im using the theatrical foundation. the brand name is cinema secret. it's silicone based. it lasts all day, but i also heard that some people are allergic to silicone products._

 
Mat Velvet is very dry and dries very quickly, you have to work super quick. It is worst than Revlon Colorstay, which dries quickly, kinda of heavy but the wear for both on oily skin is magnificient.

20% off Sephora in October, sign me up. I wish they would do these in the summer, too.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shypo* 

 
_Oh my.....I knew it was a bad idea to wander over to this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - the glosses are just too incredible to resist - I have a few of the pink ones earmarked.....

Fresh Pink
Indian Pink
maybe Magenta
Raspberry
Candy Pink
Electric Pink








and Moulin Rouge! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I'm waiting for these glosses to hit my Sephora too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is late but I bought the HD blush #14 two weeks ago and I love it. I do not use liquid / cream blushes and so I hesitated to get them. Definitely worth getting! It lasts all day on my cheeks without fading! I always have a problem with powder blush coming off my face in half a day's time. I would like to get maybe a couple more later on, though they are a bit pricey.


----------



## geeko (Aug 5, 2010)

yeah the MUFE hd cream blush is like SGD$55 over here >.<

which i like about USD40 after conversion 0.0


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_some people say Mat Velvet is too dry. i don't know if it's true or not. But Mat velvet last around 4 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 while HD only 2 hours on my very oily skin. right now im using the theatrical foundation. the brand name is cinema secret. it's  silicone based. it lasts all day, but i also heard that some people are allergic to silicone products._

 
I don't have any problems with HD lasting throughout my work day and then some (and I'm oily) as long as I set it (I use MUFE's HD set powder) and use my Hourglass primer which is a freaking godsend.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 6, 2010)

I was strolling through the mall and decided to play in Sephora. Imagine me about to drop the floor when I saw the new lipsticks!!!

They are truly awesome. I just posted about it on my blog. I'm not trying to make you guys go there, but I really don't feel like typing and posting everything out again. Here's the links if you're interested: 

The Beauty of Color: Mufe Rouge Artist Intense Lipsticks

The Beauty of Color: Mufe Artist Rouge Intense Swatches


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 7, 2010)

I purchased Aqua cream 15 about a month ago and that was the beginning of the end. I have since purchased 13 more. I am totally loving this product. EventuallyI plan to purchase all them. I didn't purchase any of the eye shadows from Dare To Ware because they look like dupes for several of my MUFE shadows. Does anyone know if they the Dare to Ware shadows are similar to any of the MUFE shadows and if so which ones?


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 7, 2010)

^^What comes to mind now is Zingy is a dupe for #72


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_I purchased Aqua cream 15 about a month ago and that was the beginning of the end. I have since purchased 13 more. I am totally loving this product. EventuallyI plan to purchase all them. I didn't purchase any of the eye shadows from Dare To Ware because they look like dupes for several of my MUFE shadows. Does anyone know if they the Dare to Ware shadows are similar to any of the MUFE shadows and if so which ones?_

 
yes i got 3 of the aqua creams last week and already i want more! i am thinking of keeping my mac budget smaller each month so that i can afford to buy a couple every so often! they are freaking awesome!


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yes i got 3 of the aqua creams last week and already i want more! i am thinking of keeping my mac budget smaller each month so that i can afford to buy a couple every so often! they are freaking awesome!_

 

That is exactly what I decided to do. I skipped Dare To Wear to work on my Aqua Cream collection.


----------



## xKiKix (Aug 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vixxan* 

 
_That is exactly what I decided to do. I skipped Dare To Wear to work on my Aqua Cream collection._

 
i was thinking the same exact thing, since the e/s are basically dupeable with mufe e/s. i currently own two of the aqua cream and they're lovely. too bad the one i REALLY want is #19 and sephora doesn't sell it.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 10, 2010)

#19 isn't allowed in the states apparently. i did get it and i do like it, but there are very similar colours to it.


----------



## Nicala (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_#19 isn't allowed in the states apparently. i did get it and i do like it, but there are very similar colours to it._

 
Why isn't it allowed in the US?


----------



## xKiKix (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_#19 isn't allowed in the states apparently. i did get it and i do like it, but there are very similar colours to it._

 
ooooh! may i ask what can i get to in place of #19? it's such a shame that we can't get it. when i went to canada it wasn't available either.


----------



## xKiKix (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nicala* 

 
_Why isn't it allowed in the US? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i read somewhere that some of the ingredients in it is not FDA approved. i wish it was cuz it's seems so pretty.


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 10, 2010)

I bought my first MUFE eyeshadow last week (#153) and I loveee it! It's such a pretty peachy-orange-coral colour and it's so pretty both as an eyeshadow and as a blush.. and for those of us in the UK, getting the e/s in the pan (£10.75) costs less then getting then getting a MAC e/s in the pot (£11.00).. thats enough to convert me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think I might get the HD foundation next, if I can find out which shade matches NW15. Does anyone know how HD holds up on dry skin?


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xKiKix* 

 
_i was thinking the same exact thing, since the e/s are basically dupeable with mufe e/s. i currently own two of the aqua cream and they're lovely. too bad the one i REALLY want is #19 and sephora doesn't sell it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Couldn't you buy it straight from the UK? Just curious...


----------



## xKiKix (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Addicted2Shadow* 

 
_Couldn't you buy it straight from the UK? Just curious... _

 
Lol that was my initial idea but i am not sure which sites sell them


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xKiKix* 

 
_Lol that was my initial idea but i am not sure which sites sell them_

 
Guru Makeup Emporium sell them and they ship internationally.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xKiKix* 

 
_ooooh! may i ask what can i get to in place of #19? it's such a shame that we can't get it. when i went to canada it wasn't available either.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
there is a nyx jumbo pencil that is a very bright purple just like it. however of course it may not be crease proof like this. also mac's nice vice paint pot is a slightly darker purple but if you build the colour up it'd do the same job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i am mianly using my aqua creams as bases for sahdows rather than on their own.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Nicala* 

 
_Why isn't it allowed in the US? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes it's to do with one of the ingrediants - it's allowed in europe but not in the states. weirdly it's the same with mountain dew drink in the uk! they have just launched it here but it tastes different to the us one because they aren't allowed to put the same things inside it here!


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 10, 2010)

I find it weird that one thing is allowed in one place, but isn't in another.. it's kinda annoying, cause obviously, they've banned that for a reason.. so which one is the safer one?! Or are they just being over-protective without any credible evidence?


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 10, 2010)

I got a friend to send me #19 from France. I just posted it along with my MUFE haul in the haul forum. http://www.specktra.net/forum/f195/i...7/#post1999773


----------



## xKiKix (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ i am mianly using my aqua creams as bases for sahdows rather than on their own._

 
me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they're the best bases ever since it does not crease or fade at all throughout the day. i might have to try out the nyx jumbo pencil you suggested.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 12, 2010)

I bought three of the rouge intense yesterday. I used the colour wheel MUFE includes now and found it quite useful actually. I have neutral skintone (beige - MUFE HD 118) and brown hair; the wheel recommended shades 1, 4, 34, 32, 37, 43, 44 and 48 for me. 

I bought 34 (medium pink), 37 (coral toned pink) and 43 (vintage red) for now. They swatch amazing! I'm gonna play with them a bit and then post a review. I have a feeling I will go back for more


----------



## sss215 (Aug 12, 2010)

I recently hauled 92, 48, 58 and 81.  my first MUFE makeup purchases directly from the MUFE store.  LOVE THEM!  Right now, I feel like I don't want to look at any shadows or blushes from any other company again.    That probably won't happen, but  I am sold on the brand.   

I also like their MAT Velvet in #80.  I love that it feels matte.  I apply it super quick with a 189 brush and its longwearing. its pretty lightweight and does not turn orangy or red during the day.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm going to Sephora today to pick up more Rouge Intense lipsticks. I am trying to limit myself to 3. LOL


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 13, 2010)

^^ I know I haven't even worn mine and already I want at least one more, perhaps the dark red #48


----------



## genduk26 (Aug 13, 2010)

i will get 6 Rouge l/p when sephora has F&F 20%.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 13, 2010)

I went to Sephora yesterday to swatch some colors and already some of them are sold out. They only just got them this week! The Molin Rouge one and the one that resembles Violetta but better are both gone.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 13, 2010)

hurry along payday! i want more aqua creams! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i think i shall get some of the pinks and coral ones to use on lips and cheeks!


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_i will get 6 Rouge l/p when sephora has F&F 20%._

 
When is that anyway? Some time in September?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I went to Sephora yesterday to swatch some colors and already some of them are sold out. They only just got them this week! *The Molin Rouge one and the one that resembles Violetta but better are both gone.*_

 
That #15 (Violetta dupe) is fire! I've been wearing it like crazy. Moulin Rouge is another one that I want. Hell, just for the packaging alone.


I went and bought 3 more. I got #'s 26, 34 and 38. 38 has to go back. I had a feeling but I needed to try it. It's a pinky coral satin. Pinky corals hate me, but I knew I would obsess about it unless I tried it. I will have pics on my blog later on tonight if anyone is interested. 

#26 is the perfect nude. The mufe color wheel told me to get that instead of #25. Glad I listened. #34 is just a gorgeous watermelon type of color.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_hurry along payday! i want more aqua creams! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think i shall get some of the pinks and coral ones to use on lips and cheeks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It never occurred to me to use them on my lips... Would you just apply it with a clear gloss?


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Aug 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_It never occurred to me to use them on my lips... Would you just apply it with a clear gloss?_

 
Well i apply them with a lip balm underneath 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope that helps


----------



## genduk26 (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_When is that anyway? Some time in September?
_

 
Last year during October.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_

I went and bought 3 more. I got #'s 26, 34 and 38. 38 has to go back. I had a feeling but I needed to try it. It's a pinky coral satin. *Pinky corals hate me*, but I knew I would obsess about it unless I tried it. I will have pics on my blog later on tonight if anyone is interested. 

#26 is the perfect nude. The mufe color wheel told me to get that instead of #25. Glad I listened. #34 is just a gorgeous watermelon type of color._

 
I'm the opposite, pinky corals love me (prob why I have so many of them) but medium violet shades like Violette not so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think that shade of violet requires more olive undertone than I have.

I def want #48 (burgundy) and #4 (neutral pink) as well. #4 looks a lot like Nars Sex Machine which is a staple of mine. The wheel recommended #1 as my perfect nude...#1 looks like a mix of Myth and Blankety to me, both of which again my staples. Seems like I bought my lipsticks fine before without the wheel's help but for beginners out there the wheel is awesome!


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm interested in getting 1 or 2 rouge intense! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dropped by Sephora today and was pleasantly surprised that the labshine glosses have launched! I ended up with S20, violet, from the star collection. I wasn't prepared with the list that I wanted as I didn't know it will launch so soon. I want S22, candy pink! Quartz Pink, D12, was really sheer but the glitters are beautiful! The glosses felt and looked good when I swatched them. Definitely will pick 1 or 2 more!


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_*I'm the opposite, pinky corals love me *(prob why I have so many of them) but medium violet shades like Violette not so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think that shade of violet requires more olive undertone than I have.
_

 
You don't have to brag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






The shades look great on my hand, because my hand is lighter than my heavily pigmented lips. The outline of my lips is especially dark and if I stay inside my lipline, like I usually do to take emphasis away from my full lips, I look crazy. If I go on or over the lipline, I still lool crazy. Then it clashes with my skin. I think I'm too olive or something. 

It's funny that only Mac's Fresh Salmon and Made to Order work on me. I think it's the Satin finish that screws me over. If you see the pics that I'm putting on my blog soon, I look crazy. Even crazier in person. 



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_I'm interested in getting 1 or 2 rouge intense! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I dropped by Sephora today and was pleasantly surprised that the labshine glosses have launched! I ended up with S20, violet, from the star collection.* I wasn't prepared with the list that I wanted as I didn't know it will launch so soon. I want S22, candy pink! Quartz Pink, D12, was really sheer but the glitters are beautiful! The glosses felt and looked good when I swatched them. Definitely will pick 1 or 2 more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aaaaaaaah! I want the labshine glosses! I was at Sephora yesterday and they weren't there. Oh man, I was going to go today but I'm feeling lazy. I really want them, but I don't feel like going to NY.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_You don't have to brag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






The shades look great on my hand, because my hand is lighter than my heavily pigmented lips. The outline of my lips is especially dark and if I stay inside my lipline, like I usually do to take emphasis away from my full lips, I look crazy. If I go on or over the lipline, I still lool crazy. Then it clashes with my skin. I think I'm too olive or something. 

It's funny that only Mac's Fresh Salmon and Made to Order work on me. I think it's the Satin finish that screws me over.* If you see the pics that I'm putting on my blog soon, I look crazy. Even crazier in person.* _

 
I'm sure u look fine, u're prob being too critical of urself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My lips are pigmented but not dark, they're like a strawberry shade. That's prob why I can do pink and red anything but not purple


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 14, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I'm sure u look fine, u're prob being too critical of urself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My lips are pigmented but not dark, they're like a strawberry shade. That's prob why I can do pink and red anything but not purple
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No, trust me. I look craaaaaazy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just realized MissQQ is in Singapore so who knows how long it'll be before US Sephora stores get the new lip glosses.


----------



## BadBadGirl (Aug 14, 2010)

KarlaSugar has the swatches to ALL the lipsticks on her blog! I can't decide which to get first. After the next 2 MAC collections I'll start working on MUFE stuff.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 14, 2010)

I keep staring at Karla's swatches, but they don't completely work for me. Usually I love her stuff, but having played with these lipsticks, they are much more vibrant on me. Maybe it's due to my deeper skin, but usually my swatches match hers. The red shades of the mufe lipsticks are more distinguishable on me and on her they all seem to run together. 

I'm glad my love for Mac has died down significantly (rodarte+burnout from all the LE crap+2 lackluster collections coming up with Felines and Villains). I am all about Mufe now.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_No, trust me. I look craaaaaazy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just realized MissQQ is in Singapore so who knows how long it'll be before US Sephora stores get the new lip glosses._

 





 Don't know why our Sephora got it before the US did!

My love for MAC has also declined. MUFE is drawing me in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The products are of good quality and interesting/innovative, although the prices are higher than MAC's.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 27, 2010)

Guy, u gotta go and get the new rouge intense in #37. I seriously cannot stop wearing it! It's divine on fair to light medium skintones. Here's a pic of me wearing it:





I love this lipstick so much I need to enable you all some more


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 27, 2010)

^ Oooh! That is a gorgeous color on you! (I love your eye makeup in that photo too, btw.)

I'm definitely going to check this out in person the next time I'm at Sephora.


----------



## s_lost (Aug 27, 2010)

Gorgeous!!! I'll definitely check out this color


----------



## genduk26 (Aug 28, 2010)

i was going to get the new rouge intense next month but i couldn't control myself. so today i got #36, 37, 39 & 43. i'm planning to get #9.
Shadowy lady, you are right #37 is so pretty.


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Guy, u gotta go and get the new rouge intense in #37. I seriously cannot stop wearing it! It's divine on fair to light medium skintones. 

I love this lipstick so much I need to enable you all some more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Gorgeous! I saw your swatches too, thank you very much for sharing! It looks like a redder Genial. And how do you like #43? Is it slightly pinker than Phoenix RAL? I love Phoenix very much. These lipsticks have not launched yet and I'm waiting eagerly for them to arrive!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 28, 2010)

I saw the Rouge Artist Intense lipsticks today and they look so pretty!! I don't know which ones to get. What do you all recommend for my skintone?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_I saw the Rouge Artist Intense lipsticks today and they look so pretty!! I don't know which ones to get. What do you all recommend for my skintone?_

 
I used the suggestion wheel they had associated with the lipsticks. It gives reccomendations based on hair color. skintone and what HD foundation you use. I bought #34 based on their suggestions. Also I would press anyone to grab that Moulin Rouge red lippie!!



 Shadowy Lady that lipstick looks great on you. I'm still looking for my perfect corally lipstick and having zero luck.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Gorgeous! I saw your swatches too, thank you very much for sharing! It looks like a redder Genial. And how do you like #43? Is it slightly pinker than Phoenix RAL? I love Phoenix very much. These lipsticks have not launched yet and I'm waiting eagerly for them to arrive!_

 
np 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 #37 is similar to Genial but darker. On my lips they look different though. I think my naturally pinky red lips show more through #37. Genial is a bit neon coral on me. Impassioned by MAC is also very similar to #37, except that it's pinker.

#43 is the red one though, you mean #34, right? I always confuse them too, MUFE should give their products name, the numbers are confusing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. If you love Phoenix (I know I do), you'll also love #34. I think #34 will look great on any woman despite her skintone. It's one of those great strawberry shades that brightens your face. And I love the satiny formula


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 30, 2010)

^^ Thank you! Yes, I meant #34. I agree that they should be given names, I'm no good with all these numbers. By the time I'm at the counter I'll be confused and can't recall which number I want! I love Phoenix, so I'll be getting #34!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_^^ Thank you! Yes, I meant #34. I agree that they should be given names, I'm no good with all these numbers. By the time I'm at the counter I'll be confused and can't recall which number I want! I love Phoenix, so I'll be getting #34! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Those numbers are hard to remember... I have several aqua creams and have no idea which is which (by number).. I just always call them "the green one" or "the kind of gold-ish one"


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 30, 2010)

Numbers are a no-no for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I noted down #34 in my iPhone so that I will not pick up any other colours randomly!


----------



## Face2Mac (Aug 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_i will get 6 Rouge l/p when sephora has F&F 20%._

 
I have nothing to stay new about the lip products except when the F&F sale comes, I am hauling major just like Vixxan. Can't wait then I can come back and profess my love, which I already have but in small haul doses.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 30, 2010)

Just want to say that #37 also works wonderfully on deep skin like mine. Truly fab. Glamqueen, I suggest #9, 13, 14, 26, 37 and Moulin Rouge.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *genduk26* 

 
_i will get 6 Rouge l/p when sephora has F&F 20%._

 

i sure hope they do a f&f soon! I have a few MUFE items I would haul in a heartbeat


----------



## BadBadGirl (Sep 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Just want to say that #37 also works wonderfully on deep skin like mine. Truly fab. Glamqueen, I suggest #9, 13, 14, 26, 37 and Moulin Rouge._

 
Cool! I had my eye on 14. I'll try all the others you suggested also.

I wish they had names also, it would be so much easier.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok, I have another MUFE lippie love and it's #48. It's the most drop dead gorgeous burgundy shade and goes on soooo creamy! 100% recommended, I'm getting quite hooked on these rouge intense artists!


----------



## mslips (Sep 19, 2010)

I have a question about the discount..

Does the MUFE pro discount expire? How about if you haven't used it in a while?


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Ok, I have another MUFE lippie love and it's #48. It's the most drop dead gorgeous burgundy shade and goes on soooo creamy! 100% recommended, I'm getting quite hooked on these rouge intense artists!_

 
I went to Sephora today and I played with some of these, but I resisted buying. I spent a lot in Mac and I'm waiting for VV, but when that's all over I will haul more lipsticks.


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm still waiting for the new lipsticks! They haven't arrive at my Sephora.


----------



## karester (Oct 6, 2010)

There's a new store opening up in Vegas.  It'll be part of Sephora but with a separate entrance and it's HUGE!

Sephora & Make Up For Ever Vamping Things Up


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 6, 2010)

^Lucky Vegas ladies!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 6, 2010)

Family members are always insisting I visit Vegas with them and I really have no interest but... A MUFE store would be reason enough to go. Plus Vegas has a MAC store too, right?


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 7, 2010)

Wanted to let you ladies know that I went to the MUFE studio that is inside of a Sephora in Soho Sunday. It's fantastic. They have so many products that only the boutique carries. They have all the MUFE brushes, amazing uniquely colored lip liners. Just awesome. They need to expand this studio to more stores (the ones in time square in particular). I wanted to buy this awesome lip liner that was a very pigmented baby pink, but the line was so long and I was starving. I know I'll be back soon, though.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Wanted to let you ladies know that I went to the MUFE studio that is inside of a Sephora in Soho Sunday. It's fantastic. They have so many products that only the boutique carries. They have all the MUFE brushes, amazing uniquely colored lip liners. Just awesome. They need to expand this studio to more stores (the ones in time square in particular). I wanted to buy this awesome lip liner that was a very pigmented baby pink, but the line was so long and I was starving. I know I'll be back soon, though._

 

This is part of what I miss about living in NYC. The accessability to everything. Shontay when I see your name in the MUFE thread my wallet starts to cry!!


----------



## xbuttonsx (Oct 8, 2010)

Ladies, when you use the Aqua Creams do you use a base first or is it not needed? I (finally) picked some up tonight and can't wait to use them <3


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_This is part of what I miss about living in NYC. The accessability to everything. Shontay when I see your name in the MUFE thread my wallet starts to cry!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 





 Girl, _my_ wallet starts to cry whenever MUFE makes a new move. I really hope the new products in the store make it online. I'm telling you they have lip liners in colors that Mac hasn't even touched. The brushes are amazing. I actually own 2 that I got from the boutique and I want more. The setup in there just makes me want to stay. I should take pictures next time I go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbuttonsx* 

 
_Ladies, when you use the Aqua Creams do you use a base first or is it not needed? I (finally) picked some up tonight and can't wait to use them <3_

 
I've tried it with and without a base and I can use it w/o one and it lasts and lasts. I have read that one or two people still needed to use a base, though. I have normal/dry skin for a reference. It's trial and error I guess. Hope you love them. Oh and Mac paint pots crease on me w/o a base. I hope that helps.


----------



## xbuttonsx (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_I've tried it with and without a base and I can use it w/o one and it lasts and lasts. I have read that one or two people still needed to use a base, though. I have normal/dry skin for a reference. It's trial and error I guess. Hope you love them. Oh and Mac paint pots crease on me w/o a base. I hope that helps._

 
I have the same skin too so I'll go at it w/o a base. Paint pots don't crease on me, I often use them as a base too. Thanks


----------



## BadBadGirl (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shontay07108* 

 
_Wanted to let you ladies know that I went to the MUFE studio that is inside of a Sephora in Soho Sunday. It's fantastic. They have so many products that only the boutique carries. They have all the MUFE brushes, amazing uniquely colored lip liners. Just awesome. They need to expand this studio to more stores (the ones in time square in particular). I wanted to buy this awesome lip liner that was a very pigmented baby pink, but the line was so long and I was starving. I know I'll be back soon, though._

 
Shontay, do you remember if they had the lab shine glosses?


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BadBadGirl* 

 
_Shontay, do you remember if they had the lab shine glosses?_

 
I don't remember seeing those, but I wasn't looking for them either. Actually, I forgot all about them. I was distracted by the lip liners and brushes. It would be odd for them not to have it, though. I'll take another look by Sunday, perhaps.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 12, 2010)

I went back to that Sephora today and they do not have the lab shine glosses. They are at the mufe boutique, though. I've seen it myself.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 14, 2010)

So I'm vacationing in NYC and Washington D.C right now so I took the opportunity to visit the Soho Sephora Shontay was talking about....sooooo much MUFE my head was spinning. I didn't end up buying much as I had already splurged on Chanel and Inglot. I did get the gold eye kohl liner and the purple lipstick #15. I never thought I could pull off a purple that bright (thought it only looked good on deeper skinned lady), but it actually was pretty nice on me. It made my eyes look more green (weirdly enough). I'll take a pic when I'm back home and show u guys


----------



## dxgirly (Oct 20, 2010)

Does anyone have any recs for MUFE lashes?? I'm just getting into (and getting the hang of) falsies, and their line is gorgeous. I bought #112 Valerie for my first pair, but I haven't worn them yet because I'm saving them for Halloween. I'm so excited to try them out!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 29, 2010)

I finally got my hands on my beloved face and body foundation but with the pump! I am so happy. I love this foundation even more than HD and now there's a pump to make things easier. They aren't at all sephora's but they are slowly making their way there. It's not online yet either. I hope sephora also gets the the pencil lip liners that are only at the boutique and the sephora in soho. Those are amazing.


----------



## singer82 (Nov 9, 2010)

Vegas has a PRO MAC store in Ceasar's and a HUGE Sephora in the Venetian and a smaller Sephora in Planet Hollywood. It's the only time I can get to a store, I do most of my makeup shopping online. I go to Vegas a few times a year




LittleMaryJane said:


> Family members are always insisting I visit Vegas with them and I really have no interest but... A MUFE store would be reason enough to go. Plus Vegas has a MAC store too, right?


----------



## BadBadGirl (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh My Gosh! I stood in the doorway of the Soho Sephora/MUFE boutique....began to drool then ran away! It was sooo amazing, like it's own store. I will go back when I have the cash to splurge- because in a setting like that- you have no choice!

  	No more MAC for me until Wonder Woman- it's all MUFE now!


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 13, 2010)

Went to the Sephora in Soho to take advantage of the 20% VIB discount. I bought two rouge artist lipsticks. I got #40(bright orange) and #17(gold). I love both, but the orange one is the best! Amazing. I wore the Moulin Rouge shade there and all the MUA's were saying how hot it is. I love these lipsticks!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 16, 2010)

shontay07108 said:


> Went to the Sephora in Soho to take advantage of the 20% VIB discount. I bought two rouge artist lipsticks. I got #40(bright orange) and #17(gold). I love both, but the orange one is the best! Amazing. I wore the Moulin Rouge shade there and all the MUA's were saying how hot it is. I love these lipsticks!


	Hey Shontay, do you mind posting lip swatches pretty please? I'm interested in the orange one the most. I've been wearing more orangey shades lately and they really brighten my complexion (never though orange would work on NW25 complexion). I wanna see the gold one too though I doubt it'd work on me. I bet it's hot on u though 

  	I agree these lipsticks are love! I need more. I also agree on Moulin Rouge #43, best red lipstick in the market


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 17, 2010)

wow, Shontay you are rocking that bright colour! I'm gonna be brave and try it on next time I go to Sephora. Hopefully I can pull it off like u


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks, Shadowy Lady. It's a gorgeous lipstick. I've had my eye on it, but I was scared. With the discount, though I decided to just go for it. Glad I did.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 17, 2010)

shontay07108 said:


> Thanks, Shadowy Lady. It's a gorgeous lipstick. I've had my eye on it, but I was scared. With the discount, though I decided to just go for it. Glad I did.


 
	WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN!!!! I was in NYC and going to the SoHo store  and wanted to arrange a meet up!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Nov 17, 2010)

Aww, that would've been cool! I went Saturday and the previous Sunday, I believe. I always go with a friend because I am so ditsy and nervous dealing with the path. I'm gonna try to squeeze in at least one more trip before it gets unbelievably cold. That Sephora store is kinda close to a Betsey Johnson store, so I must go back.


shontay07108 said:


> WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN!!!! I was in NYC and going to the SoHo store  and wanted to arrange a meet up!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 18, 2010)

I was in that store Saturday and Sunday! I had to use that 20 % off. I'll let you know the next time I'm going to be in NYC  Maybe for INGLOT? Take care and we notice when you are gone girl.


----------



## martiryb (Jan 25, 2011)

Can you tell me the diameter of the MUFE shadow pans? Thanks!


----------



## Miss QQ (Jan 25, 2011)

Has anyone seen or tried the Uplight face luminizer gel? The collection was launched last Friday at Sephora and when I was there on Saturday, two of the shades were already sold out, the white one and another I can't recall. Stocks will be coming in again. Not sure which shade is good. Any reviews?


----------



## Monsy (Jan 25, 2011)

http://facesbysarah.onsugar.com/MakeupForever-UPLIGHT-Face-Luminizer-Gel-13116269


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 27, 2011)

[quote name="Miss QQ" url="/forum/thread/49254/make-up-for-ever-mufe-discussion/1110#post_2076807"]	Has anyone seen or tried the Uplight face luminizer gel? The collection was launched last Friday at Sephora and when I was there on Saturday, two of the shades were already sold out, the white one and another I can't recall. Stocks will be coming in again. Not sure which shade is good. Any reviews?
[/quote]  Pixiwoo loves the stuff. You can go to their youtube page, do a search and there's a video of one of them using it. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Sequinzombie (Feb 2, 2011)

I always spend a good twenty minutes just looking at everything. What should be my first MUFE product?


----------



## fleur de lis (Feb 3, 2011)

They have loads of good products but here are some of their best, imo:

  	HD foundation
  	Face and Body foundation
  	Aqua creams
  	Aqua eyes eyeliner
  	Aqua lips lipliner
  	Rouge Artist Intense

  	I'd personally start with one of them, depending on what makeup you need/use most often  Let us know what you get!


----------



## Monsy (Feb 3, 2011)

Aqua eyes eyeliners!


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 5, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Pixiwoo loves the stuff. You can go to their youtube page, do a search and there's a video of one of them using it. I can't wait to get it.


	Thanks! I'm doing a search now. I have swatched all the shades at Sephora but stocks have not come in yet. Still haven't decided on which shade to get, so hopefully the reviews will help. Pleased to know you are excited too!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 5, 2011)

Let me chime in with their HD Blush. A little goes a long way with this product.


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 9, 2011)

I bought my first MUFE shadow today.... the infamous #92. I'm really excited to get it and try it out. I have very high expectations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	I also ordered another pair of my favorite lashes, which are also by MUFE, #112, Valerie. LOVVVVVVVVVVVVEEEEE these


----------



## FatalCharm (Mar 13, 2011)

I love MUFE eyeshadows! I have eyeshadows in 18 and 75. But for some reason, the aqua cream I bought, 18 purple, just does not want to work with me. I use UDPP and always apply my makeup after washing my face, and drying it of course, but it always seems to crease on my eyelids. Any suggestions?


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 18, 2011)

MUFE, just WOW.  Our new Sephora store opened today (I was the 11th person in line and got a gift card for $25!) and I made a beeline for MUFE.  I've ordered a couple of their shadows and the eyebrow corrector sight unseen from the Sephora website in the past and, fortunately for me, I've loved each thing I've purchased.  There is *nothing* like being able to see these products in person, though!  I didn't go buck wild this time, but I did end up getting my first:  Aqua Cream for eyes in #16, Lab Shine (Metal Collection) l/g in M10, and Rouge Artist Intense l/s in #13.  I was so impressed and I'm so happy to now have hands on access at a Sephora store!!

  	Oh, as a side note, I also tried out the HD foundation.  I'm NC44 and tried #170.  It was a PERFECT match, it just melted/blended right into my own skin.  Never in my life have I tried a foundation that was this perfectly matched to my skin, undertones and everything.  Whenever I asked a different store employee how it looked from their view they were like "you have something on?"  Just floored me!


----------



## s_lost (Mar 21, 2011)

FatalCharm said:


> I love MUFE eyeshadows! I have eyeshadows in 18 and 75. But for some reason, the aqua cream I bought, 18 purple, just does not want to work with me. I use UDPP and always apply my makeup after washing my face, and drying it of course, but it always seems to crease on my eyelids. Any suggestions?


 

	I've problems with my Aqua Cream (19) too. The texture is not good, it gets flocky. I much prefer MAC PP or Benefit Creaseless Cream eyeliners


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Mar 21, 2011)

Quote:


FatalCharm said:


> I love MUFE eyeshadows! I have eyeshadows in 18 and 75. But for some reason, the aqua cream I bought, 18 purple, just does not want to work with me. I use UDPP and always apply my makeup after washing my face, and drying it of course, but it always seems to crease on my eyelids. Any suggestions?


	I have #18 and it, and its problem cousins #4 (snow) and #16 (pink) are a pain in the proverbial to apply.  I use LORAC eye shadow primer and while it does make them go on a bit smoother and stop creasing (I have oily eyelids so te UDPP doesn't do squat for me), it seems to clump and not want to spread at all.

  	I find the more metallic Aqua Cream shades work best.


----------



## mac_aiken (May 4, 2011)

I was in Las Vegas over the weekend. Didn't know the Sephora there had essentially a free standing MUFE boutique. I was in heaven. Got to watch several talented artists apply makeup for local showgirls and theater performers. Everyone was so nice. 

  	They literally carry just about everything that MUFE makes except for 1-2 PRO products. They are expecting their shipment of the new Aqua liners next week. In the mean time I picked up the Mat Bronze in Apricot.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 14, 2011)

I just want to say a little something about the new Mufe eyebrow gel now being sold at Sephora. This is a clear gel to set the brows, not the gel eyebrow corrector. It's magic, guys. I've tried one or two eyebrow gels before, but this one is great. It glides on, it's light and never makes the hair on the brows or your skin feel stiff. I use it to shape my brows and tame them. Then, I add the eyebrow corrector to fix them up. After that, I go over my brows once more to remove the extra gel. Sometimes, I can be heavy-handed and make my brows too dark. The gel makes it look natural and like real hair. Amazing, amazing, amazing. Give both products a shot.


----------



## BeautyByLele (May 14, 2011)

Currently I use MAC spiked eyebrow pencil for my brows but when Ive used that up I want to try the eyebrow corrector.  Now you have me curious about the Brow Seal.  Ive noticed for awhile the eyebrow corrector has been out of stock on Sephora & everytime I go to Sephora they never have it in the store.  I think I remember someone mentioned that Sephora was not going to be selling the eyebrow corrector anymore, so does that mean the only way I can purchase it is through the MUFE store in NY??


shontay07108 said:


> I just want to say a little something about the new Mufe eyebrow gel now being sold at Sephora. This is a clear gel to set the brows, not the gel eyebrow corrector. It's magic, guys. I've tried one or two eyebrow gels before, but this one is great. It glides on, it's light and never makes the hair on the brows or your skin feel stiff. I use it to shape my brows and tame them. Then, I add the eyebrow corrector to fix them up. After that, I go over my brows once more to remove the extra gel. Sometimes, I can be heavy-handed and make my brows too dark. The gel makes it look natural and like real hair. Amazing, amazing, amazing. Give both products a shot.


  	Also, I think ( I could be wrong) someone mentioned a while ago that there was a MUFE store in Vegas or is that just an extension of Sephora ?? If so, does anybody know if you can do phone orders through the Vegas store or  is it only through the store in NY ??


----------



## shontay07108 (May 14, 2011)

I believe it's just an extension of a Sephora. Mufe only has NY listed as a store location on it's site.   Yeah, Sephora is no longer carrying the eyebrow corrector, I've been told. Another member mentioned it. So, you have to call the boutique or be lucky enough to find a Sephora that still carries it. I've been to 2 Sephora's recently and they had my #3. I will snatch one up soon even though I already have 2.


----------



## MAChostage (May 15, 2011)

This looks to be true, ladies.  I see that they have the #4 in stock, but once that's gone they probably won't carry it again.  Then I guess I'll be back to my Spiked pencil -- and the Brow Seal.



shontay07108 said:


> Yeah, Sephora is no longer carrying the eyebrow corrector, I've been told. Another member mentioned it. So, you have to call the boutique or be lucky enough to find a Sephora that still carries it. I've been to 2 Sephora's recently and they had my #3. I will snatch one up soon even though I already have 2.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm telling you, you don't appreciate a product until you leave it alone for awhile and then come back to it. I found an old tube of the mufe primer in 0. I used it this morning and my foundation looked better. It's in the 90s around here people and my mufe foundation never fails me, but the primer did improve it. I have laugh lines and this stuff helps keep foundation out of there. I will go back to using this on a regular basis.


----------



## mac_aiken (Jun 11, 2011)

Shontay, have you tried their HD elixir? If so, what did you think?



shontay07108 said:


> I'm telling you, you don't appreciate a product until you leave it alone for awhile and then come back to it. I found an old tube of the mufe primer in 0. I used it this morning and my foundation looked better. It's in the 90s around here people and my mufe foundation never fails me, but the primer did improve it. I have laugh lines and this stuff helps keep foundation out of there. I will go back to using this on a regular basis.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 11, 2011)

[quote name="mac_aiken" url="/forum/thread/49254/make-up-for-ever-mufe-discussion/1110#post_2128964"]Shontay, have you tried their HD elixir? If so, what did you think?
 


 
[/quote]  Yes. I tried the elixer way back when it was first released. The one thing I liked the most was how smooth it made my face feel. It's really unbelievable. It, like the primer, kept make up out of my laugh lines. However, I stopped using it because at that point, I was always looking for a new routine. Plus, it's expensive for what you get. You don't need much of the elixer, but it still hurts. I'd say try it if you're curious. I don't have a bad opinion of it, but I can settle with my neutrogena moisturizer, hd primer and foundation routine.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 18, 2011)

i tried out the elixer because i was given a sample bottle of it and completely fell in love. my foundation went on so much better, my skin felt instantly hydrated- i was in love! however what has stopped me buying a full size it that is stupidly pricey for what it is. i almost wish that i had not even tried it out because i always dream about having it again! lol!


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jun 18, 2011)

I really like the looks of the Aqua Liner and Creams and today I've taken an interest in the Uplight Luminizer Gel.


----------



## mac_aiken (Jul 5, 2011)

Does MUFE do "seasonal" collections like NARS, Chanel, etc?


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 5, 2011)

They may release new products or colors in a particular season, but most often they are set to be a part of their permanent line. They had some star powders for the Spring that were LE this year.


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Does anyone know if the eyeshadow pan refills (without the compact) are available to purchase at sephora or is that option only available at a MUFE store?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 24, 2011)

Busttamuv3 said:


> Does anyone know if the eyeshadow pan refills (without the compact) are available to purchase at sephora or is that option only available at a MUFE store?



 	They are available at the MUFE boutiques within select Sephoras. I purchased a few when I was last in NYC. So give the store a call (its the SoHo one) and see if they will do a phone order. If not give the NYC MUFE store a call I'm sure that they do.


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Jul 24, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> They are available at the MUFE boutiques within select Sephoras. I purchased a few when I was last in NYC. So give the store a call (its the SoHo one) and see if they will do a phone order. If not give the NYC MUFE store a call I'm sure that they do.


	Oh thank you very much!  I am from the west coast and have yet to come across a sephora that sells refills.  I will definitely give NY a call =)


----------



## Nicala (Jul 24, 2011)

Just so you guys know, Naimie's in North Hollywood, California sells the refills for $13 each!


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Nicala said:


> Just so you guys know, Naimie's in North Hollywood, California sells the refills for $13 each!



 	do they take phone orders?


----------



## Nicala (Jul 30, 2011)

Busttamuv3 said:


> do they take phone orders?


	I'm not sure! Doesn't hurt to ask. I believe the MUFE store in NY takes phone orders!


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 30, 2011)

I was in Sephora today and decided to play with the shadows. I ended up buying #34 because I am a green freak. I love this shadow! It's a beautiful light green with a slight sheen. It doesn't lean too yellow, either. That makes it unique. It is definitely green. It will make a great lid color with the darker greens that I own. If you love green, check it out. It's unique.   Also, am I the only one who likes to keep the shadows in their individual packaging? As sleek as the mufe palette looks, it gets messy. I find it hard to clean.


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 1, 2011)

I was just checking out MUFE over at Sephora's site and these pics came up.   

 They're so pretty. I wonder what colors were used for the eyes.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Aug 1, 2011)

^^^ omg those eye looks are gorgeous!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm going to take a wild guess and say its that new smokey palette.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 1, 2011)

[quote name="Copperhead" url="/forum/thread/49254/make-up-for-ever-mufe-discussion/1140#post_2148401"]	I was just checking out MUFE over at Sephora's site and these pics came up.   

 They're so pretty. I wonder what colors were used for the eyes. 




[/quote]  I was wondering, too. I love the green look. I am still unsure about the palette due to a couple of shades. I'm sure there's more colors in their collection that will give me the same effect.


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Aug 1, 2011)

Dangit!  Light eyes always look good with dramatic smokey looks.  Every time I try a dramatic smokey eye (I have brown eyes), it always ends up looking a bit muddy to me...


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Aug 1, 2011)

Although I did try the Selena Gomez "I love you like a love song" purple smokey eye and it looked fabulous =D


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 1, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> I was wondering, too. I love the green look. I am still unsure about the palette due to a couple of shades. I'm sure there's more colors in their collection that will give me the same effect.


  	I looked at that green shadow you picked up and it looks great. I like greens but for some reason never checked that one out.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 14, 2011)

I went to Sephora tonight and saw the smokey lash mascaras in the new shades. There's a purple, green, the standard black and there's another shade, I believe. I've tried Somkey Lash two times in black and it irritated my eyes, but I was determined to try again. I am desperate for a green mascara. I tried it on and walked around the store for about 15 minutes w/o irritation and I knew I was good to go. Love this mascara.


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 14, 2011)

So you're satisfied with the way the green shows up on your lashes?  What about the properties of the mascara itself, does it lengthen, separate, etc.?




shontay07108 said:


> I went to Sephora tonight and saw the smokey lash mascaras in the new shades. There's a purple, green, the standard black and there's another shade, I believe. I've tried Somkey Lash two times in black and it irritated my eyes, but I was determined to try again. I am desperate for a green mascara. I tried it on and walked around the store for about 15 minutes w/o irritation and I knew I was good to go. Love this mascara.


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah, I'm satisfied with the color. It's not the brightest, most obvious green but it definitely shows. I imagine wearing shadows in the same color family will also help to bring it out. My lashes are already pretty long, so I didn't notice any extra length, but it added volume and it's not clumpy at all. Overall, Chanel Inimitable is still my HG mascara, but this will definitely be in the rotation.


----------



## Curly1908 (Aug 15, 2011)

OMG, I love that entire brown look.  I'd love to copy that look including the hat!!!!


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Aug 15, 2011)

I am so lemming that entire green look. The only green I own from MUFE is the diamond lime green that I used for tropical looks this summer.


----------



## Miss QQ (Sep 13, 2011)

Here are some pics and swatches of MUFE products. There is the new fall collection and Fluo Light, but sadly no swatches.

http://haruhii.pixnet.net/blog/post/29710011


----------



## Nicala (Sep 13, 2011)

The Fluo Pigments look pretty awesome. I'm not sure how much use I'd get out of it though.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Sep 17, 2011)

I need to buy more MUFE items!! I have some eyeshadows and aqua liners that I'm eyeing on.


----------



## litelity (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm in search oh the lipstick with the colour just like what these model that Copperhead posted worn!
  	Could anyone confirm if it's MUFE flash color coral #002 (from the flash color case)? Flash color pot #9?
  	Or does anybody has any idea what colour is it?
  	I went to my local Sephora but they only have limited products and none of them are just perfect like the one in the picture 



Copperhead said:


> I was just checking out MUFE over at Sephora's site and these pics came up.
> 
> They're so pretty. I wonder what colors were used for the eyes.


----------



## Romina1 (Oct 3, 2011)

I was searching this lipstick, too. MUFE #39


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 3, 2011)

What about the lipstick on the green look? Both pics are gorgeous! 

  	ETA: the lipstick is #11.

  	http://www.makeupforever.com/looks/get-the-look/mysterious-green.html,9,6,0,0,334


----------



## Romina1 (Oct 3, 2011)

I tried #11 as suggested but it was so different on my lips.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , like a nude color! For me #39 was the closest


----------



## litelity (Oct 3, 2011)

Ooh! Thank you Romina and Miss QQ!
  	I'll definitely check the swatches of #39 and #11 and try them on when I drop by Sephora! Thank you once again! ;D


----------



## litelity (Oct 3, 2011)

Romina1 said:


> I tried #11 as suggested but it was so different on my lips.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
	Right, I checked some swatches just now, it's weird that #11 seem to be rather dark pinkish, while the model picture seem to have rather coral colour. But the information was official from MUFE.. *scratches head* I suppose I'll just have to try both on myself @[email protected]


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 3, 2011)

The MUFE website also suggests #18 and #23, which are both beiges. Maybe you can try #24, which is a "satin orange beige".


----------



## litelity (Oct 3, 2011)

I see, #24, satin orange beige, sounds promising! noted. Thank you so much for the suggestion Miss QQ! ;D


----------



## Copperhead (Oct 4, 2011)

The site also says in regards to the Mysterious Green look to improve the hold of the lipstick use Aqua Lip #15C all over the lips as a base along with #11. Could that make a difference in the lip look? Also the actual natural coloring of ones lip can make a difference in the outcome.


----------



## litelity (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes, that could be the case too I suppose.
  	I'm a bit more concerned with my complexion though, I'm NC40ish and I suspect any of those might not look as good as me as in those model. But I did have used a mysterious MUFE lipstick which came out just like that (a make up artist used it on me). That's why I'm on the hunt for this particular colour


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 17, 2011)

Anyone seen this quad? It looks very pretty, especially the purple. Don't think it will be available in my country though, too bad. 

  	http://www.fruitylashes.com/make-up-for-ever-highline-palette-swatch-and-review-7082/#more-7082


----------



## mac_aiken (Oct 20, 2011)

Speaking of the Smoky Eye palette I am beginning to think this is a unicorn. Nobody it seems in the state of WA has seen this. Sephora says it is a delay in shipment of the product. Has anyone else heard this?

  	It just seems strange that a product that was highlighted in several publications in August hasn't been readily available and it is almost November.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 20, 2011)

mac_aiken said:


> Speaking of the Smoky Eye palette I am beginning to think this is a unicorn. Nobody it seems in the state of WA has seen this. Sephora says it is a delay in shipment of the product. Has anyone else heard this?
> 
> It just seems strange that a product that was highlighted in several publications in August hasn't been readily available and it is almost November.



 	I spoke to someone at MUFE a while back and they said the product was being held up at Customs. I don't understand why as the colors in the palette are available individually. Its already been released in Canada.


----------



## imaprincess (Oct 20, 2011)

I am hoping someone can help me. I am new to MUFE so I don't really know much about the products. I heard great things about the brand from friends and family so I wanted to test some things out. I have been reading some really good reviews on the HD Microfinish Powder, and I wanted to know if anyone knows how it looks when you wear it alone? Is there a noticeable difference? I've tried looking it up but the only pictures or videos I see have it over foundation. The description said it can be worn alone so I was wondering if any of you ladies wear it that way.

  	Also, I want to get a gift for my sister-in-law since she loves MUFE but cannot splurge on it since she is saving for college. I know she wants something to help her make-up stay put throughout the day. Should I go with the HD Microfinish Powder or the HD Microperfecting Primer?

  	Thank you in advance!


----------



## Romina1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't think the powder would do something alone. It doesn't provide any coverage at all and may look kinda weird. I tried it a couple of times and I looked worst than without it, like dead or something.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love it over foundation, it goes very smooth, minimizes any pores and makes my make up stay.
  	The primer, I've got a whole bottle of #0, the white-colourless one and I haven't noticed any difference in helping my foundation stay neither in making the application smoother.. It only moisturizes the skin a little more. However it helps when I am using it with the HD foundation because otherwise I cannot make it work... I got a sample of the green one, too, saw no difference in redness.
  	I'd go for the powder!


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 21, 2011)

I agree I would go for the powder as well. Unless you know exactly which one or if she uses the primer then the powder is a safer bet.

  	Also you never know how some primers do with different skin types. I like the HD foundation but can't use the primer. I have oily skin that can be also prone to breakouts.

  	I couldn't see using the powder alone even for oily skin. I would think MAC blot powder would work better. But this is a great powder over foundation.


----------



## imaprincess (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you both for your help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do not know her primer color so I was thinking about getting her the #0. I guess to play it safe I am going to go with the powder.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 23, 2011)

The MUFE HD powder is just pure silica. IMO, it's not worth the $30 it costs for the .35 oz you get. You can buy silica powder cheaper elsewhere, not to mention get more for your money.  Anyway, does she use MUFE products already, or is this simply a brand she likes and wants to try?


----------



## ppzinha (Oct 28, 2011)

DILLIGAF said:


> I spoke to someone at MUFE a while back and they said the product was being held up at Customs. I don't understand why as the colors in the palette are available individually. Its already been released in Canada.


	I received an email from Sephora saying it will not be released in US anymore


----------



## ppzinha (Oct 28, 2011)

Quote: 	 		Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 


		I spoke to someone at MUFE a while back and they said the product was being held up at Customs. I don't understand why as the colors in the palette are available individually. Its already been released in Canada.


	I received an email from Sephora today saying it will not be released in USA anymore !


----------



## Romina1 (Nov 1, 2011)

That's a pity, for me is one of the most beautiful palettes I had...
  	It's surprising that we have all the MUFE products in my country while other countries don't have them...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 1, 2011)

I was holding onto a gift certificate for this palette. I'll just have to spend it on something else then. Pity really.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 6, 2011)

i wonder why the palette is no longer coming to the us? weird!


----------



## baghdad81 (Nov 6, 2011)

we've had it in stores since last August in Canada. It's nothing special IMO and the glitters don't show unless you pack it on. Some of the colours had terrible payoff. It's a good value, but i am sure there are mac dupes for all shades. The only one that was nice was the purple shade. The green (which I was most excited about) wasn't great...That said I can look into it here and I can CP for anybody who wants one. I live close to 4 sephoras so I should be able to track it down!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 6, 2011)

baghdad81 said:


> we've had it in stores since last August in Canada. It's nothing special IMO and the glitters don't show unless you pack it on. Some of the colours had terrible payoff. It's a good value, but i am sure there are mac dupes for all shades. The only one that was nice was the purple shade. The green (which I was most excited about) wasn't great...That said I can look into it here and I can CP for anybody who wants one. I live close to 4 sephoras so I should be able to track it down!


	I'm disappointed to hear that the quality of this palette was sub par. Especially since the individual colors are intense. I own #4 (matte black), #80 (iridescent peacock green) and #81 (metallic navy blue) and they are awesome as the other MUFE individual shadows in my collection. I wanted the palette because I was sold on the convenience this would be for travel. However I would rather MUFE not release this palette because it was not up to standard then to have it taint their already stellar reputation.


----------



## cetati (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi guys! Just thought I'd drop in and say that I hauled the "Lesson 1" "Natural Eyes" set from the Sephora F&F sale and it's AWESOME. a;skfja I love these Aqua Creams so much! It comes in 13 and 15. I've always loved the Aqua Creams. I am so excited to play with them


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 20, 2011)

The product that I'm loving from MUFE is Aqua Eyes #13! It has been my HG liquid liner since I purchased it and I will have to buy another one soon as well as some other shades.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey guys, I've been MIA but I've got something exciting. Guru makeup emporium have new MUFE lipsticks. I think they are all called Rouge Artist Natural. They come in three different finishes: Natural, Diamond and Iridescent. I ordered 5 and just received them today. I ordered all natural finishes to try them out. Now I'm thinking I should order a few iridescent ones. I was going to snap picks, but ha! My camera is dead. I will snap some when it's charged and hopefully by then I will have tried them on and tell you what I think. They looks lovely already, though. I hope they aren't sheer as hell.


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 6, 2011)

You've peaked my interest & curiosity shontay!  Please let us know and post pics.  I'm turning into a crazy lippie junkie lately! Side note... I'm writing this out on my iPhone and it kept trying to change "shontay" to "who ray!" heehee


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 6, 2011)

Aren't they lovely? They are in order: N11 (fuchsia), N7 (cool brown), N2 (nude), N37 (coral), N10 (dark pink)  I am happy to report that they live up to the name "natural". They have a glossy look, but they are not slippery and they have enough pigment not to feel like some overpriced lip balm. Having said that, N11 is the only one that was kinda disappointing. I just don't think "natural" and "fuchsia" belong in the same sentence. I can use it as a base, I suppose. I think it would work on lighter lips, though. All the rest of these are perfect, though. My fave right now is actually the nude. It reminds me of Nars Barbarella (which I also love).  Some of the colors are the same throughout the new line, the difference being the finish. I think I'll order more in the same colors, but a different finish to see what it's all about.   Edit to add: these have the same scent as the rouge artist intense


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 7, 2011)

Are they like the Rouge Artist Intense in terms of moisture or are they more moisturizing? I love the scent of the RAI so I'm happy to hear they smell the same! I'm liking N2 and N10. If there's a pinky nude I'll be all over it!


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 7, 2011)

Miss QQ said:


> Are they like the Rouge Artist Intense in terms of moisture or are they more moisturizing? I love the scent of the RAI so I'm happy to hear they smell the same! I'm liking N2 and N10. If there's a pinky nude I'll be all over it!


  I find these to be much more moisturizing. There is a pinky nude, too.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 7, 2011)

N37 looks pretty!! I have not yet tried the RAI lipsticks yet and have to when I go to Sephora this weekend.


----------



## Miss QQ (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks, Shontay! I'm so excited! Can't wait to see more of these!


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 7, 2011)

WOW!  I'm sold on that fact alone!  I'm going to have to analyze your swatches and find one to try!



shontay07108 said:


> I find these to be much more moisturizing. There is a pinky nude, too.


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Dec 7, 2011)

They look so pretty and glossy definitely going to have to try these, Thanks for the swatches Shontay


----------



## sss215 (Dec 7, 2011)

shontay07108 said:


> Edit to add: these have the same scent as the rouge artist intense


  	i love the packaging!  hotness.  i will check to check out N37 and N7  thanks!  glad you popped back in!


----------



## arvika (Dec 16, 2011)

I wish they'd come out with some new Aqua Creams! Some new neutrals, a lime green, and a matte black would make my life! 

  	I love Aqua Creams as bases 100000x better than MAC paint Pots


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 17, 2011)

arvika said:


> I wish they'd come out with some new Aqua Creams! Some new neutrals, a lime green, and a matte black would make my life!
> 
> I love Aqua Creams as bases 100000x better than MAC paint Pots




  	I'm sure MUFE will come up with new AC soon, especially as MAC put out so many new p/p this year.


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 17, 2011)

New AC would be awesome.  But, overall, I'm thrilled with MUFE's AC color selection.  All of it is permanent.  So, even when MAC puts out new shades we love... We know (& MUFE knows) they are going away!  MUFE knows you'll have to come back to them for the colors!!  So I'm hooked on them.  Any new colors they want to add... I'll be buying!
  	As far as the product, I like MAC PP better in that they are not as drying on my lids as AC.  But the AC color range and diversitility has me an avid buyer.  And they are used often in my collection.
  	And I'm with you arvika on that matte black AC!!!



Mac-Guy said:


> I'm sure MUFE will come up with new AC soon, especially as MAC put out so many new p/p this year.


----------



## califabulous (Dec 17, 2011)

HI.  Does anyone know if the aqua eyes liners are any good? i wore the blue one today and had fall out?!  fallout from eyeliner? this was during a cool evening out for dinner...and in the mirror i see blue powder collecting under my eyes?  i thought these liners were the greatest thing since sliced bread?!


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 18, 2011)

I bought 2 of them. #11 the burgundy one and the black w glitter (can't remember the number) and I had the EXACT same issue!  I returned the black one but kept the #11 because I heard the same thing and wanted to keep at least one to try to use again!  But NO LUCK!!  Everytime I use it, it gets really "crusty" and then starts flaking off.  Not just glitter fall out, actual dry crusty liner fallout WITH glitter.  I'm having the WORST time with them and will NOT be repurchasing!



califabulous said:


> HI.  Does anyone know if the aqua eyes liners are any good? i wore the blue one today and had fall out?!  fallout from eyeliner? this was during a cool evening out for dinner...and in the mirror i see blue powder collecting under my eyes?  i thought these liners were the greatest thing since sliced bread?!


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 18, 2011)

I have several aqua eyes pencils. Never had a problem with any of them. That's odd to hear.


----------



## califabulous (Dec 18, 2011)

uuuggghh! that's a bummer.  I bought the set from sephora (comes with 5 mini colors and full size black liner)  and I was sooooo excited.  I will wear another color today and test it out again.  I wonder if the Urban decay 24/7 pencils are any better...I think sephora had a set of 4 available.  Seriously, I cannot explain how excited I was to buy the aqua liners.  I wanted aqua creams but after I discovered I didnt' know how to best apply them I skipped.  I can work on that for 2012!  thanks for the feedback


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 18, 2011)

Wait... are we talking about the liquid MUFE liners or the pencils?  I am referring to the liquid *"Aqua Liners."  *The pencil MUFE liners have never given me a problem.  The MUFE pencil liners are called *"Aqua Eyes."  *My review was for the liquid liners.  NOT the pencil liners.  The pencil liners I LOVE and have never given me any trouble.  The similarity in the names gets confusing.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 18, 2011)

OK. I guess it was the liquid liner. Those have never given me a problem either. I have a handful of them.


----------



## PixieDancer (Dec 18, 2011)

They are crust city on me!!  I have watery eyes sometimes due to allergies, so I thought a waterproof liner (as these are advertised) would work... No luck!



shontay07108 said:


> OK. I guess it was the liquid liner. Those have never given me a problem either. I have a handful of them.


----------



## califabulous (Dec 18, 2011)

PixieDancer said:


> Wait... are we talking about the liquid MUFE liners or the pencils?  I am referring to the liquid *"Aqua Liners."  *The pencil MUFE liners have never given me a problem.  The MUFE pencil liners are called *"Aqua Eyes."  *My review was for the liquid liners.  NOT the pencil liners.  The pencil liners I LOVE and have never given me any trouble.  The similarity in the names gets confusing.


	I am talking about the pencil liners...sorry for the confusion.  I am wondering why I always have issues with the "great" products...ok, not all of them  but these suckers flaked.  did i use too much lol.  I even blended it out so if there were pencil chunks (which I didn't see) they would've been smudged away...I didn't wear it today to test it out again but I will. c'est la vie


----------



## califabulous (Dec 31, 2011)

has anyone tried the mufe matte bronzers?  I wonder how they perform and what color is best for warmth vs contour


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 31, 2011)

Shontay - why must u be posting pics of drool-worthy for me to add to my wishlist? Lol!

  	I'm loving N2 quite a bit...funny enough, it actually reminds me of MAC 3N (one of my HG nude lipsticks of all time) from 4 years or so ago...though this may swatch on my skin differently I still added it to my wishlist 

  	Now let's wait and see when Sephoras in Canada will get these if ever....


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 31, 2011)

I have to agree, I find MAC p/p more creamy and "spreadable" generally...Painterly is my long time HG eyeshadow base, I just started my 3rd jar of it. However, I also don't have any issues with MUFE AC colours, I just wish they were slightly more creamy and had more matte shades...currently all the "eye" ones my Sephora has have shimmer in them.


----------



## misslizz (Jan 11, 2012)

there are some products from MUFE that i love,aqua liners are amazing ..but i recently puchased a palette and filled it with some shadows for my kit & the fallout and poor pigmentation on the shimmer shades was HORRIBLE! There mattes arent as bad But as far as shadows go im not a fan.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 13, 2012)

Shadowy Lady said:


> Shontay - why must u be posting pics of drool-worthy for me to add to my wishlist? Lol!  I'm loving N2 quite a bit...funny enough, it actually reminds me of MAC 3N (one of my HG nude lipsticks of all time) from 4 years or so ago...though this may swatch on my skin differently I still added it to my wishlist   Now let's wait and see when Sephoras in Canada will get these if ever....


  :haha: Sorry.   





misslizz said:


> there are some products from MUFE that i love,aqua liners are amazing ..but i recently puchased a palette and filled it with some shadows for my kit & the fallout and poor pigmentation on the shimmer shades was HORRIBLE! There mattes arent as bad But as far as shadows go im not a fan.


  I adore the matte shadows. I have several and haven't come across a bad one yet. The shimmer shades can be hit and miss, but I have a handful and they are great. I use a Nars primer and it's never given me a problem. I think the shadows are what helps the brand standout.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 23, 2012)

^I too adore the matte texture of the eyeshadows!! I have yet to try the shimmer ones so I will have to try them out one day.


----------



## pampamD (Jan 24, 2012)

hi there
  	im a mufe hd 115, it matches perfectly
  	i wanna buy a lift foundation, just wonder what shade sould i get?
  	could someone help


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 25, 2012)

You might want to try and google that foundation. I know some people have gotten their hands on it and have swatched it. They may be close to your shade. I want to try that foundation, too. I think I'll have to go to the boutique b/c no one in my shade range has it(from what I can see).


----------



## pampamD (Jan 26, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> You might want to try and google that foundation. I know some people have gotten their hands on it and have swatched it. They may be close to your shade. I want to try that foundation, too. I think I'll have to go to the boutique b/c no one in my shade range has it(from what I can see).


	I bought lift foundation in NO.1
  	its 99% same as the HD115 but 115 is little bit pinker  x


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 3, 2012)

I saw the new Rouge Artist Natural. The colour range is great, I'm sure there is a favorite shade for everyone. I took a quick look and like #19. Are these more moisturizing than Rouge Artist?


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 8, 2012)

Miss QQ said:


> I saw the new Rouge Artist Natural. The colour range is great, I'm sure there is a favorite shade for everyone. I took a quick look and like #19. Are these more moisturizing than Rouge Artist?


 
	I think VampyVarnish said in her review that they were more moisturizing. But don't quote me and check her review out  She did one last week or so I believe.

  	I'm personally not interested in those lipsticks though...not a fan of sheer lip products most of the time.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 10, 2012)

I have three or four of those natural lipsticks. I don't find them to be all that sheer. They are buildable and they are more moisturizing than the other RA lipsticks. I might buy the coral one, though. I'm a sucker for those.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Mar 22, 2012)

I just saw on Sephora's website that they are coming out with blushes in a new compact! Check it out here:
http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P309513&categoryId=C13402

  	They don't have the shades for the blushes yet so I don't know when they will have them out.


----------



## Richelle83 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wrong thread.


----------



## katred (Mar 22, 2012)

Not sure if anyone's posted this yet, so sorry if I'm repeating. Here's the range carried at Sephora: 

  	http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P307700&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=4028


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 22, 2012)

GlamQueen21 said:


> I just saw on Sephora's website that they are coming out with blushes in a new compact! Check it out here: http://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P309513&categoryId=C13402  They don't have the shades for the blushes yet so I don't know when they will have them out.


  I think those are going to be the sculpting blushes, not the normal ones repackaged.  http://www.makeupforever.com/products/cheeks/sculpting-blush.html


----------



## katred (Apr 3, 2012)

Hm... Not sure if I missed something, but there are a bunch of the old Rouge Artist shades (regular, not the natural ones) that are no longer on the Sephora web site. Wonder if MUFE has discontinued some to make room for the new range? 

  	Missing numerically are: 

  	3, 4, 5, 7, 9, 14, 16, 19, 20, 23, 24, 25, 27, 28, 30, 31, 35, 41, 45, 49

  	I know Sephora started out having all of them, so I'm not sure what's up. Here's Karla's swatches from the original launch in case you're wondering which colours are missing: 

  	http://karlasugar.net/2010/08/make-up-for-ever-rouge-artist-intense-recap/


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 20, 2012)

MUFE academy was at IMATS NYC 2012. Unfortunately they weren't selling any product. However very fortunately they were handing out 40% off vouchers for the NYC MUFE boutique with an  IMATS admission bracelet. So after the show my sister and I zoomed over there and bought some product. They had a new product called the AQUA SHADOW. Its MUFE's version of the NYX Jumbo Pencil however these DO NOT CREASE!!! There were 10 colors in a range from a light champagne to dark smokey blues and greens. I purchased 2 of these and I can't wait to use them.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 21, 2012)

I bought a few new products from MUFE when I went to Sephora this week. I was excited to see that they had the new bronzer, the blushes, the shine powders, etc. I bought the darker bronzer(#40), the coral blush and the champagne colored shine powder. I love them all. Truly fantastic. The bronzer is pigmented, not orange and totally flattering. The blush is smooth, bright and pigmented. The shine powder is better than the Mac beauty powders I kept buying. Now, I wanna go back for some of the eye brushes.   I might buy some of the shadow pencils, but I am most excited for the new aqua creams coming out soon.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 10, 2012)

I checked into Sephora today and they had the new Mufe eyeshadow primer. I haven't tested it on my eyes yet, but I love how it looks on my hand. It's silky smooth like Nars (my favorite one), but it adds luminosity to the skin. It's slight. Not shimmer or glitter, but like a natural highlight. I'll report back on it after I try it, but I am excited.   Also, I spotted a select few shades of the aqua eyes shadow pencils. I snatched up 2. One is a shimmery beige pink and the other is a dark matte brown. Temptalia gave the matte shades a bad review and the shimmery shades a solid review. I have to say that I love both of these. Soon as I got home, I put one on each eye w/o primer. I wore them for a couple of hours and there was no creasing or fading. I guess everyone's experience is different, but I had no doubt that these would work. Mufe is too good with their aqua eyes line. Anyway, I prefer the brown because it's so different somehow. It's almost a greyish brown. It can be smoky and dramatic or really soft. Plus, I like matte colors these days.   Hopefully, they'll get more shades, but I think I'm just going to order a few more anyway.


----------



## baghdad81 (May 10, 2012)

I am also interested in the aqua shadows. will have to try them some time. I also really like the rouge artist natural lipsticks (we just got those in Canada). I may try those at the next F&F sale.


----------



## sss215 (Jun 1, 2012)

baghdad81 said:


> I am also interested in the aqua shadows. will have to try them some time. I also really like the rouge artist natural lipsticks (we just got those in Canada). I may try those at the next F&F sale.


  	  Are these shadows at sephora yet? I really want to try them.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 2, 2012)

http://www.sephora.com/aqua-shadow-P310203?skuId=1413798


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 2, 2012)

Again, the aqua shadows are so amazing. I already have 5 or 6. I also have the new yellow and sky blue aqua creams. So, so great. Mufe is so quality.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 2, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> Again, the aqua shadows are so amazing. I already have 5 or 6. I also have the new yellow and sky blue aqua creams. So, so great. Mufe is so quality.


  	Is the yellow matte? I've been to Sephora so many times in the last few weeks and I've not looked at the MUFE counter since I purchased the grey aqua shadow pencil.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 2, 2012)

It's mostly matte.  When you swatch it, you can see the tiniest bit of shimmer in the pot, but it doesn't really translate on the eye at all.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 3, 2012)

shontay07108 said:


> It's mostly matte. When you swatch it, you can see the tiniest bit of shimmer in the pot, but it doesn't really translate on the eye at all.


  	Thanks!


----------



## chromatrix (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone know if any of the sculpting blushes are close to MAC omega?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 4, 2012)

Not sure. But even if I did, not all of them are on Sephora.   http://www.makeupforever.com/products/cheeks/sculpting-blush.html


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have been wanting to buy the Aqua Creams for awhile and I have my eyes on #23! That would make a great base for Sugarpill's Acidberry e/s!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 2, 2012)

If you love MUFE, you might be interested to check my last blog post, I have many pictures of the Sephora boutique and Pro Loft!


----------



## Genn (Aug 2, 2012)

PrettyKitty said:


> If you love MUFE, you might be interested to check my last blog post, I have many pictures of the Sephora boutique and Pro Loft!


  	oh I am jealous. My sephora doesnt have a quarter of mufe products that one does


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 3, 2012)

Genn said:


> oh I am jealous. My sephora doesnt have a quarter of mufe products that one does


	My Sephora only has a very small MUFE selection, also.  Boo.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 3, 2012)

Don't be jealous, I don't even have a Sephora where I live! So no MUFE counter!


----------



## Dominique33 (Aug 3, 2012)

I went to my local Sephora yesterday and I saw the Black Tango palette. Well, it's really very pretty but expensive ( 39 € ), I definitely prefer focusing on the major collections for Fall : Chanel, Nars, M.A.C, the nail polishes ( from MUFE ) are lovely but easily dupable I guess. Not disappointed because the palette is great, but I simply don't need it, neither do I need the UD palette ( 43 € ! ) or other makeup products.


----------



## RayannaBanana (Nov 17, 2012)

Is it true that the Full cover concealer in #1 is darker then #3? I want to try it, but I read this and now I am not sure which shade to get.


----------



## jetjet (Dec 10, 2012)

Does MUFE have a tinted moisturiser? Is it the face and body foundation?


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 10, 2012)

jetjet said:


> Does MUFE have a tinted moisturiser? Is it the face and body foundation?


  Yes, it's the face and body foundation.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 10, 2012)

Have you heard of the new Pro Finish powder foundation?

  	Here's the link to the product on Sephora website:
  	http://www.sephora.com/pro-finish-multi-use-powder-foundation-P377189?skuId=1479575





	A multiuse powder foundation with a patent-pending formula that can be applied wet or dry for buildable coverage and a customized finish.

	Formulated with exclusive vegetal coated bio-mimetic pigments, this breakthrough formula lets you customize your foundation result. For a matte finish with full coverage, apply it dry. For a satin finish with sheer coverage, apply it wet. Pro Finish’s lightweight texture blends seamlessly with your natural skintone for a long-wearing, flawless complexion. Enriched with nourishing ingredients, it hydrates and soothes the skin for ultimate comfort. This versatile compact is perfect for on-the-go application as well as touch-ups throughout the day.

  	Source : Sephora


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 10, 2012)

PrettyKitty said:


> Have you heard of the new Pro Finish powder foundation?  Here's the link to the product on Sephora website: http://www.sephora.com/pro-finish-multi-use-powder-foundation-P377189?skuId=1479575
> 
> A multiuse powder foundation with a patent-pending formula that can be applied wet or dry for buildable coverage and a customized finish.   Formulated with exclusive vegetal coated bio-mimetic pigments, this breakthrough formula lets you customize your foundation result. For a matte finish with full coverage, apply it dry. For a satin finish with sheer coverage, apply it wet. Pro Finish’s lightweight texture blends seamlessly with your natural skintone for a long-wearing, flawless complexion. Enriched with nourishing ingredients, it hydrates and soothes the skin for ultimate comfort. This versatile compact is perfect for on-the-go application as well as touch-ups throughout the day.    Source : Sephora


  I am impatiently waiting for this


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 11, 2012)

PrettyKitty said:


> Source : Sephora


  	I saw it on Sephora's website and cannot wait for it to be released!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 12, 2012)

I got my samples of the new powder foundation, will play with it this weekend. Not sure how to use it! lol


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 12, 2012)

How'd you get samples, PrettyKitty?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 12, 2012)

MAChostage, they sent it for a review on my blog. Sorry I should have said that!


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 13, 2012)

No problem, Pretty.  I'll have to check out your review of it!


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 13, 2012)

The powder foundation is now in stock! I'm going to wait, though. I went crazy in the mall today. I would like to wait until I can swatch and be sure of my shade, but who knows when my Sephora will get it and if I ask, most likely they will have no clue. So, by the end of next week I'll just take an educated guess at my shade.


----------



## califabulous (Dec 14, 2012)

I am excited about this powder too! I'm interested in shade 174. 173 in HD is the best match but 174 might be perf!!! If they follow the same coloring....


----------



## PrettyKitty (Dec 14, 2012)

I highly suggest that you try it in store, I usually wear 123 in the HD foundation.. and the Pro Finish 123 is darker, less pink and more orangey. So I don't know about the others shades, but I wouldn't be surprised if they don't follow the same coloring either.

  	The formula is good though, very light on the skin which will be so nice when it's hot and humid. The finish is matte, but not super matte, it's like silky? Not glowy though. After a couple of hours, my skin doesn't feel oily to the touch but it looks like it would need a touch up, does that make sense? I have super oily skin though, even in winter. That's it for now, still need to play with it!


----------



## Zorgon3000 (Dec 16, 2012)

Austrian_Babe said:


> any recs are more than welcome!


  	Their corrective bases are fairly decent. Not the slippery kind though that has lots of silicones in it. They're more of a cream texture. The correcting colours are a lot more pigmented than most corrective primers, so I'd only recommend them if you have strong yellow or red tones you want to correct, otherwise your face will be left with a green/purple tinge. Its not pretty. Brushes are a little bit expensive, but I really recommend the HD Kabuki brush. Its perfect for powder foundations or setting powders. Super soft


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jan 11, 2013)

Before/After Pro Finish powder foundation:





  	More pics and review here (yes, it's in english!) :
  	http://www.crystalcandymakeup.com/2013/01/make-up-for-ever-pro-finish-foundation.html


----------



## rabideloise (Feb 11, 2013)

If anyone is looking to try the new Pro Finish powder foundation, I would really recommend getting rematched if you have used their HD foundation.  Although the shade numbering system looks similar to HD foundation, *the powders run darker* and they oxidize. I am 118 in HD but 117 in Pro Finish. I helped one girl find a match and she was using 140 in HD and she took 127 in Pro Finish


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't seem to have a match. I was color matched to 177 (I'm 173 in HD) and it was too dark when put on my face. The shade up, the undertone was wrong. I don't want to buy and return and buy and return, so I'll just pass.


----------



## MissTT (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh Shontay you'll need a much lighter shade than that. I received a sample of 170 in the Pro Finish and it seems to match fine. I haven't been to the a store yet so I haven't had the chance to try other shades. I don't find it to be great for my oily skin so that's good news for you. The coverage is light, but maybe I'm just not putting enough on. I haven't tried it wet because I don't get a lot of coverage when it's dry. For now I'd say it's a very average foundation and not worth the money (as a foundation alone, but perhaps as a finishing powder.) I'll try to report back when I've used it again and spent some time with it. I've used a flat sponge applicator and the MAC 189 brush.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 12, 2013)

170 is actually the first one I tried. I ordered it. It seemed entirely to light around the sides of my face. Seemed ashy. I'm just going to leave it alone, which is unfortunate because I love their other foundations. Their Duo Mat powder is a dream.


----------



## MissTT (Feb 12, 2013)

That's too bad. I know you were looking forward to it.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 14, 2013)

Alright, I was browsing around Sephora again today. I tried this powder again and I found my match! It's 173! That's the same damn shade I wear in the HD foundation. I avoided that shade because A: It looked too light in the pan and B: I had read that the shades run different from HD. Nope, not for me. The MUA at Sephora put 173 on me and it was a dead match. I'm so happy now.  Not like I needed another foundation, but whatever.


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 14, 2013)

Shontay this is me, exactly!  (I tried 173 in the new one.  It was too red.)  You're wearing 214 in the Duo Mat, aren't you?  That seems to be the color that works for me in the warmer months but, right about now, it doesn't look as good on me.  I'm really disappointed about MUFE foundation.  I just can't seem to get a match that I really like in any of their formulations.




shontay07108 said:


> 170 is actually the first one I tried. I ordered it. It seemed entirely to light around the sides of my face. Seemed ashy. I'm just going to leave it alone, which is unfortunate because I love their other foundations. Their Duo Mat powder is a dream.


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 14, 2013)

Yup, I'm 214 in duo mat. I thought it was odd that perhaps MUFE didn't make pro finish in my color. It's deceptive because it goes on a little darker than what's in the pan.


----------



## MissTT (Feb 14, 2013)

That's good news. I wish I could have gotten the 173 when I got my sample in the mail from Sephora. I typically find my pressed powders are lighter in the pan than they are on my skin. Due to having oily skin it works better for me as my powders all darken.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 20, 2013)

rabideloise said:


> If anyone is looking to try the new Pro Finish powder foundation, I would really recommend getting rematched if you have used their HD foundation.  Although the shade numbering system looks similar to HD foundation, *the powders run darker* and they oxidize. I am 118 in HD but 117 in Pro Finish. I helped one girl find a match and she was using 140 in HD and she took 127 in Pro Finish


  Thank you for this! I was wondering about my shade and I also wear 118 in HD...I will order 117 then


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 20, 2013)

I wear 175 in the HD foundation and for the compact I had to go with 177. The undertones of 175 was slightly off for me. I haven't purchased it yet but I have to say I love the texture. The way it feels on my skin.


----------



## Princesslisax3 (Mar 2, 2013)

I haven't gotten to read through the beginning of the forum, but recently I've went in the MUFE boutique here in Dallas & was matched to #125 in the Pro finish powder. I am #127/#128 in the HD foundation and MAC NC35. It oxidized on me. I tried it over my foundation & it was still too orange.  I really like the coverage and finish though. I now have to go back to get a shade that has more yellow or a lighter shade to try.


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 2, 2013)

Update:  I thought I'd give the Pro Finish another shot and went yesterday to *really* experiment with it, with the help of one of the MAs.  I was ultimately matched to 168 and was pretty surprised but pleased.  I tried it both wet and dry.  The MA tried 168, 170 and 173.  As a reminder I'm NC44 in MAC, and have 214 in MUFE Duo Mat.  I have to go easy with the Duo Mat in that shade or it easily becomes too dark/orange for me.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 19, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Update:  I thought I'd give the Pro Finish another shot and went yesterday to *really* experiment with it, with the help of one of the MAs.  I was ultimately matched to 168 and was pretty surprised but pleased.  I tried it both wet and dry.  The MA tried 168, 170 and 173.  As a reminder I'm NC44 in MAC, and have 214 in MUFE Duo Mat.  I have to go easy with the Duo Mat in that shade or it easily becomes too dark/orange for me.


  	you got 168???  I'm nc44 and got 173 or 174 (I don't remember) ...  I might go back and reswatch...


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 19, 2013)

what t ype of brush are you guys using with it?   Have you tried the new kabuki brush?


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 19, 2013)

Yep!  I told you that I was surprised.  Try it out and let me know what you think.  I've got the strangest complexion/coloring, it seems.



Prettypackages said:


> you got 168???  I'm nc44 and got 173 or 174 (I don't remember) ...  I might go back and reswatch...


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 21, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> Yep!  I told you that I was surprised.  Try it out and let me know what you think.  I've got the strangest complexion/coloring, it seems.


  	I went back and reswatched.  I got 168 too.  LOL   It looked like the purest golden color.  170 looked like it had a smidgen of red and 173 and 174 were straight up orange.  I wouldn't have noticed it  if you all hadn't said anything. 168 looks so light in the pan.   I was tripping so hard about the colors, I went and reswatched the HD foundations.   I couldn't find my color 170 was too light, 173 was too dark.  And the undertones were off.  did they change them?


----------



## MAChostage (Mar 23, 2013)

That's a good question, but to me MUFE has always had inconsistent foundation colorings.  





Prettypackages said:


> I went back and reswatched.  I got 168 too.  LOL   It looked like the purest golden color.  170 looked like it had a smidgen of red and 173 and 174 were straight up orange.  I wouldn't have noticed it  if you all hadn't said anything. 168 looks so light in the pan.   I was tripping so hard about the colors, *I went and reswatched the HD foundations.   I couldn't find my color 170 was too light, 173 was too dark.  And the undertones were off.  did they change them?  *


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 3, 2013)

Did you know MUFE discontinued the Duo Mat powder? I'm so sad.


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 4, 2013)

@PrettyKitty: yeah, I figured they were discontinuing Duo Mat when they introduced Pro Finish. I didn't think they'd keep two powder foundations in their line and a MUA at Sephora confirmed my suspicions.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 4, 2013)

MAChostage said:


> @PrettyKitty: yeah, I figured they were discontinuing Duo Mat when they introduced Pro Finish. I didn't think they'd keep two powder foundations in their line and a MUA at Sephora confirmed my suspicions.


  	I didn't even think about that!! I love the Pro Finish, but nothing compares to Duo Mat when I want to conceal blemishes!! I apply it over my concealer.


----------



## avalauren (Apr 15, 2013)

Cruella said:


> Their lift concealer is terrific if you can find a good color. #1 was too pink on me, #2 was too yellow and dark.


  	I have been wanting to try the lift concealer out, I need to go to Sephora and see if I can find my match


----------



## cocotears (May 4, 2013)

their summer 2013 collection looks lovely! i think i'm going to pick up a couple aqua rouge's.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 4, 2013)

I just ordered two new aqua rouges: bright orange and pomegranate pink along with the pomegranate liner. Next week I might get the fuchsia aqua rouge, the light green aqua cream and both eyeliners.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 8, 2013)

Look what we have here:   Aqua lip liner 19C Aqua Rouge 19, 16, 17 Aqua Cream 54, 53  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











  ETA: What I initially typed here made no sense. I'm wearing #16 here. I bought this and the 2 aqua creams in store today. The other 2 aqua rouge's and the liner came from Sephora.com today.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  You can wear these w/ or w/o the clear gloss. It still looks and feels great. I prefer these new colors over the old ones. It's just a personal preference. I think I look more youthful in brighter colors.


----------



## MissTT (May 8, 2013)

You look hawwwwwt! I wasn't to impressed with the older colors either. Your new lippies look great. I don't like them though because the fragrance gets in my mouth. I just can't handle it.


----------



## MarieMary (May 8, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> You can wear these w/ or w/o the clear gloss. It still looks and feels great. I prefer these new colors over the old ones. It's just a personal preference. I think I look more youthful in brighter colors.


  	You look amazing!


----------



## shontay07108 (May 8, 2013)

MissTT said:


> :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It always gets in my mouth, too no matter what I do but I find that it goes away.


----------



## VampyCouture (May 8, 2013)

First off, you are gorgeous!!! This is why I have to reprimand you a bit:

  	Why, Shontay? Huh?? WHY???? Now I want more than I thought thanks to your pics.

  	Temptalia posted the eyeliner today and it's so pretty. Now that's on my list. So is #16 and #19. I already have 4 of these Aqua Rouges plus the liner and will need more! That mint is gorgeous too.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 8, 2013)

Hehe :haha:  I love to enable!   The mint is gorgeous. At first, it came off silver on my skin, but you know that Sephora lighting. I had to walk around and find the right spot. It's a real icy mint green. MUFE eyeshadow #34 should look amazing with it. That's one of my favorite shadows that they make. It's also a light green. Gotta try it.   I was going to pass on the lavender, but the swatch changed my mind. It was too beautiful to leave behind.   I'm not overly excited about teal liners, but I wanted to at least swatch this new one. It was gone! Sold out in a day. Is this Mac or what? The brown one is really nice and I like how dark and cool toned it is. No shimmer or sheen, but I almost always reach for black when I could use brown. I won't bother. I already have a lighter brown aqua eyes liner and never use it.   I wasn't sure I could pull off the new aqua rouge in light coral (forgot the #), but now I'm thinking it'll be fine. I might mess around and get the baby pink one, too. The hot pink aqua rouge is perfect with Mac's Embrace Me liner. I'm wearing that in the picture, but only lightly around the edges to keep the AR in check.


----------



## VampyCouture (May 8, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> I wasn't sure I could pull off the new aqua rouge in light coral (forgot the #), but now I'm thinking it'll be fine. I might mess around and get the baby pink one, too. The hot pink aqua rouge is perfect with Mac's Embrace Me liner. I'm wearing that in the picture, but only lightly around the edges to keep the AR in check.


	Thank you for all the tips! I will go to my Sephora tomorrow and play with this collection. The liner sold out in one day?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wow, people really want their teal liners. I'm going to be disappointed if they are sold out at my local Sephora, because I want instant satisfaction if I'm actually in the store lol

  	I need to play with the mint. I know Maybelline has one in their new collection, but I am partial to aqua creams. I am almost done with my black one which I never thought I would see the day that happened. I just picked up Lavish Lavender from Maybelline last week. Do you think they are the same, because the Maybelline one is more silvery purple than lavender on me and I want a true lavender.

  	As far as I'm concerned, you sold me completely on the aqua rouges, so I'm not even going to try to talk myself out of them haha. 

  	Thank you!!


----------



## shontay07108 (May 8, 2013)

VampyCouture said:


> Thank you for all the tips! I will go to my Sephora tomorrow and play with this collection. The liner sold out in one day?? :shock:  Wow, people really want their teal liners. I'm going to be disappointed if they are sold out at my local Sephora, because I want instant satisfaction if I'm actually in the store lol  I need to play with the mint. I know Maybelline has one in their new collection, but I am partial to aqua creams. I am almost done with my black one which I never thought I would see the day that happened. I just picked up Lavish Lavender from Maybelline last week. Do you think they are the same, because the Maybelline one is more silvery purple than lavender on me and I want a true lavender.  As far as I'm concerned, you sold me completely on the aqua rouges, so I'm not even going to try to talk myself out of them haha.  Thank you!!


  I haven't tried the lavender aqua cream on my eyes yet, but from swatching it a few times it looks to be a true lavender. I'm not really familiar with the Maybelline one. I have very little experience w/ drugstore makeup outside of lipstick. I can only see in online swatches that the Maybelline one seems to be a little..less? It just doesn't seem as pigmented or silky in texture as aqua creams, but I can't be sure.   The Sephora I went to wasn't even my local one and I'm pretty sure they get more traffic than the one closest to me. She did say they were getting a new shipment of the teal liner in tomorrow. So, at least it's not limited quantity, just limited time it seems.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 6, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> You can wear these w/ or w/o the clear gloss. It still looks and feels great. I prefer these new colors over the old ones. It's just a personal preference. I think I look more youthful in brighter colors.


  	Wowzaaa that #16 is gorgeous on you!!

  	I got the Aqua Rouge #17 today, can't wait to try it.


----------



## trina11225 (Jun 6, 2013)

pretty


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 6, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> You can wear these w/ or w/o the clear gloss. It still looks and feels great. I prefer these new colors over the old ones. It's just a personal preference. I think I look more youthful in brighter colors.


  	Amazing, what a beautiful colour on you  !


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 6, 2013)

I had to return the orange one, sadly. For some reason it was goopy and streaky no matter what I did. That's crazy because I've seen it on other people and it works. Go figure. Anyway I have the bright pink and the dark pink still and I can't decide which one I love more. I hope MUFE releases more colors for the fall.


----------



## MarieMary (Jul 25, 2013)

I am weak. I saw MUFE on sales and I got 3 items from the summer collection. Aqua creams #52 and #53 and Aqua Eyes Liner in 52L.
  	I now realize I have quite a bunch of green eye stuff from MUFE. ^^


----------



## sss215 (Jul 26, 2013)

There is a new MUFE boutique near me and I am so hype about it! No more trekking to NYC for a shadow or lipstick Sephora doesn't have. I visited the store today and its amazing of course. When I heard MUFE was branching out to opening more boutiques around the US, I never thought I would get one.


----------



## tiffabutt (Jul 26, 2013)

sss215 said:


> There is a new MUFE boutique near me and I am so hype about it! No more trekking to NYC for a shadow or lipstick Sephora doesn't have. I visited the store today and its amazing of course. When I heard MUFE was branching out to opening more boutiques around the US, I never thought I would get one.


  	Just out of curiosity, where is your MUFE boutique location? I'm dying for one close to me, I want a lot of stuff that Sephora doesn't carry. Their website only lists the NYC boutique right now.


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jul 29, 2013)

I got an email that there is a new MUFE boutique in the King of Prussia mall in Philly... well outside of Philly.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 30, 2013)

tiffabutt said:


> Just out of curiosity, where is your MUFE boutique location? I'm dying for one close to me, I want a lot of stuff that Sephora doesn't carry. Their website only lists the NYC boutique right now.





GoldenGirl said:


> I got an email that there is a new MUFE boutique in the King of Prussia mall in Philly... well outside of Philly.


  Yup KOP! That's my store! There is also one that opened in NJ.  Garden State Plaza, in Paramus.  I think there are a few more popping up around the country as well.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 30, 2013)

sss215 said:


> Yup KOP! That's my store! *There is also one that opened in NJ.  Garden State Plaza, in Paramus*.  I think there are a few more popping up around the country as well.


  Whaaaaaaaaaaat? Whoa. I gotta get my ass over there.


----------



## leahrenae (Sep 3, 2013)

Yesssss!!!!!  I went to the KOP boutique last night and was soooooo ecstatic! I'd only heard about it from Renny Vasquez when he posted a picture on Instagram while he was there. I hopped right in my car and made my way. So happy to be able to use my backstage pass again! It'd been a loooong time. Now I'll probably be there at least once a month. This is gonna be baaaaad for my wallet!


----------



## MissTT (Sep 3, 2013)

Did they have the new artisan brushes there?


----------



## leahrenae (Sep 3, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Did they have the new artisan brushes there?


  	they release on the 5th... 
  	the artists told me they had a flash sale for backstage pass holders on the 29th, I believe...
  	disappointed I missed it... I'll probably be back this weekend to grab a few


----------



## MissTT (Sep 3, 2013)

Let us know what you think. I'm so itchy for brushes right now.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 5, 2013)

The new brushes are amazing, well the 2 I tried!! I will buy more for sure!


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 5, 2013)

They're up on Sephora's site now!


----------



## sss215 (Sep 7, 2013)

Does anyone know what happened to the old S brush series. I'm looking for a 17s


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 7, 2013)

It's probably been discontinued with the launch of the new brushes.  If you want something that's similarly shaped, check out the Louise Young LY38A. (Even the full-size LY38 would work, I think.)


----------



## chsai (Sep 11, 2013)

How new brushes compare to old ones?


----------



## katred (Sep 13, 2013)

Got my first chance to check these out in person yesterday. The bristles are really silky. I don't find them quite as soft as the Hourglass ones, but they're pretty close and, of course, they come in a lot more variations. I was particularly interested in the angled eye brush, but I'm strangely drawn to the fan brush. I've never owned one before and I don't know how often I'd use it, but it looks so beautiful and the shine of the bristles made it look very luxe. I never used MUFE brushes before, but looking at them in store, the workmanship on these seems a little better. The brush heads are all perfectly trimmed and even, everything is very smooth. Not that the old ones seemed bad, but these seem like someone was really watching the detail work if you see what I mean.


----------



## chsai (Sep 13, 2013)

Do You think Hourglass brushes are better than mufe brushes?


----------



## katred (Sep 14, 2013)

chsai said:


> Do You think Hourglass brushes are better than mufe brushes?


  Hard to say. The Hourglass ones are softer and denser, but there's more variety in the MUFE ones. I guess I'd put it this way: If I was looking at a brush for the exact same type of application, I'd choose Hourglass. But MUFE has brushes that are great for many different applications and the Hourglass ones aren't versatile enough to meet ALL my needs.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 16, 2015)

Sephora has 2 new Rouge Artist lipsticks, 53 Pearly Pink Copper (top)and 54 Pearly Golden Pink, here's a swatch, excuse the cat hair.


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 17, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Sephora has 2 new Rouge Artist lipsticks, 53 Pearly Pink Copper (top)and 54 Pearly Golden Pink, here's a swatch, excuse the cat hair.


  Oooh so pretty!!! Are they really lustrous like that once applied or do they dry more matte?


----------



## Ernie (Apr 17, 2015)

LauraLara said:


> Oooh so pretty!!! Are they really lustrous like that once applied or do they dry more matte?


 They stay lustrous and don't dry matte, they leave a little stain on the lips.


----------



## LauraLara (Apr 17, 2015)

Ernie said:


> They stay lustrous and don't dry matte, they leave a little stain on the lips.


  Well I guess I need both then...


----------



## Ernie (Apr 18, 2015)

:bigstar:





LauraLara said:


> Well I guess I need both then...


 Yup!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 11, 2015)

I've been watching Makeup Show NYC 2015 hauls and it seems like MUFE will be changing their HD foundation line. They are expanding the color ranges and changing the color designations. They will start with either Y(yellow) or R(red). Also mentioned is that they will be adding some in between shades. It's supposed to launch in June and I don't know about you but I'm excited.


----------



## shellygrrl (May 11, 2015)

I hope this means some paler and darker shades that match more people! It also looks like they're using the same designator that OCC does with their base products.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 11, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I've been watching Makeup Show NYC 2015 hauls and it seems like MUFE will be changing their HD foundation line. They are expanding the color ranges and changing the color designations. They will start with either Y(yellow) or R(red). Also mentioned is that they will be adding some in between shades. It's supposed to launch in June and I don't know about you but I'm excited.


  That cool. I don't have a match in the HD. Maybe I'll try it now...


----------



## fabulousfab (May 12, 2015)

That sounds great cause I am in between shades.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 12, 2015)

I'm not even in between shades, but I'm still excited. I'll play with the new shades and see what it's all about. Maybe somehow I'll find a shade better than the one I use.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 12, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I'm not even in between shades, but I'm still excited. I'll play with the new shades and see what it's all about. Maybe somehow I'll find a shade better than the one I use.


  When I lived in NYC in the winter I could maybe use 173 and in the summer I could maybe use 175. However I thought that 175 was a bit to red for me. I hope they come out with something between the two with more yellow. I really did like the HD foundation until I found NARS Sheer Glow. I really want to try the face and body. I've heard its amazing.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 12, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> When I lived in NYC in the winter I could maybe use 173 and in the summer I could maybe use 175. However I thought that 175 was a bit to red for me. I hope they come out with something between the two with more yellow. I really did like the HD foundation until I found NARS Sheer Glow. I really want to try the face and body. I've heard its amazing.


  I love Face & Body. I've been through a few bottles of that stuff, but now that I'm an old lady I find that Liquid Lift is really great for my normal/dry skin. Gives me some of that youthful look back. :lol:


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 12, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> I love Face & Body. I've been through a few bottles of that stuff, but now that I'm an old lady I find that Liquid Lift is really great for my normal/dry skin. Gives me some of that youthful look back.


  Old Schmold!


----------



## shontay07108 (May 12, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> Old Schmold!p:


  :lol:


----------



## Naynadine (May 15, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I've been watching Makeup Show NYC 2015 hauls and it seems like MUFE will be changing their HD foundation line. They are expanding the color ranges and changing the color designations. They will start with either Y(yellow) or R(red). Also mentioned is that they will be adding some in between shades. It's supposed to launch in June and I don't know about you but I'm excited.


  That sounds great, although I was just thinking about ordering 107, but it's super tricky since I can't try it in person. I just got 110 through a swap and although I can wear it, I don't think it's a perfect match. I want it to be even lighter. Also, it's not as pinktoned as I thought it would be, it's pretty neutral on me.
  I guess I'll wait now before I make any purchase. Wondering if the HD concealer shades will change as well? I do have the lightest pinktoned one and it's great.

  I was thinking about getting the Lift concealer too, but can't seem to find (good) swatches of the lightest shade (pink beige). So I'm not sure about that shade at all.


----------



## Jayada (May 28, 2015)

So, shade 1 or 2, by mufe? I I need I need to swatch  both.


----------



## Jayada (May 28, 2015)

Wow gorgeous colors, though they were posted in 2013. Lol I'm late!!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 3, 2015)

New Ultra HD foundation comes in 40 shades and there's a foundation stick as well:




Milly Almodovar Thompson @beautylogicblog Currently finding...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)




Danielle Gray @stylenbeautydoc Remember that new...Instagram photo | Websta (Webstagram)


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 3, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> New Ultra HD foundation comes in 40 shades and there's a foundation stick as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  thanks for the pic
  I can't wait for this to get into stores!


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Jun 3, 2015)

Darn.. just when I finally purchase the HD foundation...
  Well, maybe one of these will be my exact shade.
  Thanx for the pics!


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 9, 2015)

Here's a shade chart for the new foundation and the stick:









  I'm a little confused for now, not sure if I'd need R240 since that is the old 107, but R210 looks much lighter. And I guess the stick doesn't come in a shade that's light enough for me, so that's a bummer, I was loooking forward to it.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 9, 2015)

Yeah, it looks like us palies are generally  with regards to the stick version.  On the other hand, it looks like I may have a match in the new liquid version. So yay!


----------



## Shars (Jun 9, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Here's a shade chart for the new foundation and the stick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The shades on the first chart are not correct colour wise. I wouldn't rely on those as a good gauge. My shade is usually between 175 and 177 and it does NOT look like that. The stick shades are more accurate (at least on my screen) on the second picture but I'm also wondering where I'd fit as my usual shade is not there. I know some MUFE foundations oxidise too so that's even more to think about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 9, 2015)

No wonder 175 didn't work out for me. It has a red undertone. I have golden / yellow undertones. Why did I ever think that 175 would work? Looking at the new shade designations I'm wondering which one would be the best. Y455  or Y445 maybe? Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## honey on boost (Jun 10, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> New Ultra HD foundation comes in 40 shades and there's a foundation stick as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm excited for these!  MUFE HD is my HG foundation


----------



## Shars (Jun 10, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> No wonder 175 didn't work out for me. It has a red undertone. I have golden / yellow undertones. Why did I ever think that 175 would work? Looking at the new shade designations I'm wondering which one would be the best. Y455  or Y445 maybe? Can't wait to try them out.


  Yup. 175 is red. My very yellow friend passed hers on to me because the red mixed with her yellow just made her look like an oompa loompa. I'm more neutral than pure red but it works fine for me. I was matched to 177 though but haven't tried it yet as I'm very happy with 175. 173 is more the yellow but similar shade as 175... well slightly lighter.

  Edit: If you're like NC50 I'd try both Y455 and Y445


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jun 12, 2015)

I purchased the new foundation today at the boutique. Definitely seems a bit thinner/runnier than I remember the old formula being BUT I haven't used the old formula since 2009, so that's saying something... Lol. I bought 177/ Y505.


----------



## Shars (Jun 12, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I purchased the new foundation today at the boutique. Definitely seems a bit thinner/runnier than I remember the old formula being BUT I haven't used the old formula since 2009, so that's saying something... Lol. I bought 177/ Y505.


  Nice! When you get to test drive, let us know you thoughts please


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yup. 175 is red. My very yellow friend passed hers on to me because the red mixed with her yellow just made her look like an oompa loompa. I'm more neutral than pure red but it works fine for me. I was matched to 177 though but haven't tried it yet as I'm very happy with 175. 173 is more the yellow but similar shade as 175... well slightly lighter.
> 
> Edit: If you're like NC50 I'd try both Y455 and Y445


  I'm going to try them both. I'm very very happy with my NARS Sheer Glow but every once in a while I want to switch it up. I remember liking the MUFE HD. It looked fine indoors but once I got outside I looked crazy. I have no idea what I am in MAC foundations. I know I'm NC something probably NC50.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jun 13, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm going to try them both. I'm very very happy with my NARS Sheer Glow but every once in a while I want to switch it up. I remember liking the MUFE HD. It looked fine indoors but once I got outside I looked crazy. I have no idea what I am in MAC foundations. I know I'm NC something probably NC50.


  I'm NC 50 and I felt Y505 was the best match (probably will be PERFECT in the winter since I tend to turn a bit red when I tan). Y445 and 455 appeared a bit too light for me. I did just lightly swatch it on my hand though.


----------



## Shars (Jun 13, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I'm going to try them both. I'm very very happy with my NARS Sheer Glow but every once in a while I want to switch it up. I remember liking the MUFE HD. It looked fine indoors but once I got outside I looked crazy. I have no idea what I am in MAC foundations. I know I'm NC something probably NC50.
> 
> Sounds like a good plan.
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *NYCBeautyJunkie*
> ...


  Wow, okay. Guess the chart isn't that accurate then. That said, I know they always suggest a lighter shade in the powder because it oxidises. Maybe it's the same with these?


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 13, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Here's a shade chart for the new foundation and the stick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I am thrilled! Looks like they made a lighter/yellower shades! I really hope I'll have an exact match now. 110 was too pink for me. I'm sorry if I've missed the date-- does anyone know when these are due to come out!?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 13, 2015)

Just sometime this month. No exact date so far.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jun 14, 2015)

Shars said:


> Sounds like a good plan. Wow, okay. Guess the chart isn't that accurate then. That said, I know they always suggest a lighter shade in the powder because it oxidises. Maybe it's the same with these?


  That's a strong possibility; I didn't test the foundation out yet so it may oxidize.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jun 23, 2015)

Here's a demo of the new liquid foundation and foundation sticks: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8bOUfZfnVg


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 23, 2015)

The foundation is available on Sephora France, but only 25 shades. What's the point in expanding the shade range if we're not getting them here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The two lightest R shades are missing, but they do have all the light Y ones. Not sure if I'll find a match. R240 could work, but since I usually need the lightest shade there is, I don't know if I should risk it and just order that one. Will wait for swatches.
  The price is €2 higher than the old version.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 2, 2015)

Someone else mentioned it in the Sephora section, but Ultra HD Foundation is now listed on the site (no shades available yet).  http://www.sephora.com/ultra-hd-invisible-cover-foundation-P398321?skuId=1708957  Pixiwoo have swatches on their blog...  http://www.pixiwoo.com/2015/07/make-up-forever-ultra-hd-foundation.html


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 2, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> http://www.pixiwoo.com/2015/07/make-up-forever-ultra-hd-foundation.html


  Thanks so much for the swatch link! Looks like I really do need R210. Now to find out how I can get my hands on it since Sephora.fr doesn't have that shade.


----------



## dorni (Jul 7, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Thanks so much for the swatch link! Looks like I really do need R210. Now to find out how I can get my hands on it since Sephora.fr doesn't have that shade.


  Here it is: http://www.kultkosmetik.de/marken/m...526/make-up-for-ever-hd-foundation-30ml?c=209

  Of all german stockists of MUFE, they do have the best selection and their customer service is nice as well.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 7, 2015)

dorni said:


> Here it is: http://www.kultkosmetik.de/marken/m...526/make-up-for-ever-hd-foundation-30ml?c=209
> 
> Of all german stockists of MUFE, they do have the best selection and their customer service is nice as well.


  Thank you! I'll order next month, I placed a Rouge Bunny Rouge yesterday which is my treat for this month.
  I think I'll order the e/s primer too, it seems to have better reviews than the MAC one.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi ladies, I just wanted to drop by and give you a mini update on the new HD foundation
  I got a couple of shades as deluxe samples from Sephora with orders I made.
  I tested the foundation today, and had to take it off at lunch... 

  It was sliding off my face (mind you I have dry skin), even the areas that were powdered wouldn't set. 
   I was wearing my glasses and the area where my glasses sit on my nose was melting off! like not rubbing, but still gooey... so gross.
  Not using this foundation again. :/

  I am so sad, I have to go get another bottle of mine before they discontinue it.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 8, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted to drop by and give you a mini update on the new HD foundation
> I got a couple of shades as deluxe samples from Sephora with orders I made.
> I tested the foundation today, and had to take it off at lunch...
> 
> ...


  That is so disappointing. I hope you got a bad batch and they didn't take such a step back in what was such an amazing formula.The only reason I don't use the older formula any more is the lack of a good color match for me. I was really hoping to find something new.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 8, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> That is so disappointing. I hope you got a bad batch and they didn't take such a step back in what was such an amazing formula.The only reason I don't use the older formula any more is the lack of a good color match for me. I was really hoping to find something new.


  I am beyond disappointed.
  I have never removed REMOVED  a foundation mid day... like.. I didn't spend all that time blending my contour to remove it lmao...

  I hope I got a bad one... :/ I have a second color so I will try that one. It's a little darker but whatever, I'll try it for the formula and report back :/


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 9, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> I am beyond disappointed. I have never removed REMOVED  a foundation mid day... like.. I didn't spend all that time blending my contour to remove it lmao...  I hope I got a bad one... :/ I have a second color so I will try that one. It's a little darker but whatever, I'll try it for the formula and report back :/


  I was looking forward to trying this foundation, but this isn't the first negative review I've heard on it. I was watching a YouTube review and the person's skin looked fairly awful during a check in about 4-5 hours after initial application. That's a no go for me


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 9, 2015)

Alysse011 said:


> I was looking forward to trying this foundation, but this isn't the first negative review I've heard on it. I was watching a YouTube review and the person's skin looked fairly awful during a check in about 4-5 hours after initial application. That's a no go for me


 What video did you watch?


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 9, 2015)

I got a sample of this from my local siJCP. They had them all out. Praying I like it-- they actually have a shade match for me!!


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 9, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> What video did you watch?


  https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zmN68tje5o4  She gives it a good review but I honestly think her skin looks a bit rough throughout the check-ins.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 9, 2015)

Alysse011 said:


> I was looking forward to trying this foundation, but this isn't the first negative review I've heard on it. I was watching a YouTube review and the person's skin looked fairly awful during a check in about 4-5 hours after initial application. That's a no go for me


  I had to take mine off three hours later... :/ it was so disgusting...


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 15, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted to drop by and give you a mini update on the new HD foundation
> I got a couple of shades as deluxe samples from Sephora with orders I made.
> I tested the foundation today, and had to take it off at lunch...
> 
> ...


  oh no!  I was hoping this was going to be my dream foundation.  I recently started using studio fix for the first time in yearsssss and I don't know why I ever stopped using it!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 15, 2015)

I wish sephoras carried all the MUFE artist shadows. I really hate ordering them blindly. I want some yellowy/warm matte brown transitions shades and some cranberry and burgundy matte shades too. It seems like they might have them based on the names of some shades... but... eh... ordering blind makes me nervous.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 15, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I wish sephoras carried all the MUFE artist shadows. I really hate ordering them blindly. I want some yellowy/warm matte brown transitions shades and some cranberry and burgundy matte shades too. It seems like they might have them based on the names of some shades... but... eh... ordering blind makes me nervous.


  You have to do some digging. I posted a link a few months back with swatches of all the shadows. You can google or look up youtube videos b/c there's a lot of people who have tons of shades. M600, M660, M664,, M726, M738 are brown/transitional type shades that I have and they're good.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 15, 2015)

shontay07108 said:


> You have to do some digging. I posted a link a few months back with swatches of all the shadows. You can google or look up youtube videos b/c there's a lot of people who have tons of shades. M600, M660, M664,, M726, M738 are brown/transitional type shades that I have and they're good.


  Thanks for the tip! I will go hunting for that link and scour google.  I appreciate it!


----------



## Shars (Jul 16, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/make-up-for-ever-be-bold-be-unexpected-be-you-artist-shadow-palettes-for-fall-2015#more-202462


----------



## beth583 (Jul 18, 2015)

I've been trying out the mat velvet and it really hasn't been holding up in this nasty heat lately but not alot of others have either


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 24, 2015)

beth583 said:


> I've been trying out the mat velvet and it really hasn't been holding up in this nasty heat lately but not alot of others have either


  Are you setting with powder and/or a setting spray? Either/or, or both, may help with the longevity.  * * *  On a different note, I got a deluxe sample of Ultra HD with a recent Sephora order, and tried it out today. I got the shade Y225 (117 in the original HD formula), which is a touch too dark for me but blended into my skin very well. (I applied with my fingers.) I'd say the coverage is about light-to-medium. Finish was not luminous but not straight up matte -- satin, I'd say. (That said, I did prime first; I used Hourglass Veil Mineral.) No oxidation all day. A couple hours or so in, my natural oils started peeking through. (I'm oily across the forehead and nose; the rest of my face is pretty balanced.) By the time I went to take off my makeup (around the eight-hour mark), I saw some patchiness on the nose, along with some fading, but not on the rest of my face. I didn't set this with powder, nor did I touch up throughout the day, but I would recommend setting this with powder, if you're oily.


----------



## KateH22 (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi, does anyone have a list of ingredients for the new Ultra HD foundation?  Thanks.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 25, 2015)

KateH22 said:


> Hi, does anyone have a list of ingredients for the new Ultra HD foundation?  Thanks.


  It should be on  sephora's website! HTH!


----------



## KateH22 (Jul 25, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> It should be on  sephora's website! HTH!


  Thanks for your reply.  I had already checked and unfortunately Sephora doesn't List ingredients for this foundation.  At least I can't see it.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 25, 2015)

KateH22 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I had already checked and unfortunately Sephora doesn't List ingredients for this foundation. At least I can't see it.


  Oh! I'm sorry! I should have checked before saying that, lol. Now that I'm home, here is a picture of my box.

  Let me know if you can read it (click the photo to make it bigger). If not I can look for it online or type it up for you!


----------



## KateH22 (Jul 25, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Oh! I'm sorry! I should have checked before saying that, lol. Now that I'm home, here is a picture of my box.  Let me know if you can read it (click the photo to make it bigger). If not I can look for it online or type it up for you!


  Thank you so much for the photo.  It's really helpful.  Fortunately it doesn't have any ingredients I'm trying to avoid.  With so many shades available I hope I can find one that matches and isn't too pink.  Although I suspect we'll get fewer shades in Europe.  Thank again.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jul 25, 2015)

KateH22 said:


> Thank you so much for the photo. It's really helpful. Fortunately it doesn't have any ingredients I'm trying to avoid. With so many shades available I hope I can find one that matches and isn't too pink. Although I suspect we'll get fewer shades in Europe. Thank again.


  You're welcome! I use shade Y205. It's their lightest "Yellow" shade. I don't find it yellow, really. More neutral. But yes the new shade range is really nice!  Hope you can find your match!


----------



## singer82 (Jul 29, 2015)

I wear 117 in the old formula. I need to test the new one. Hope the shade is almost the same cause if it's darker I can't buy it anymore. Which sucks cause it was the closest to my skintone then any I have tried. The Marc Jacobs gel foundation is an amazing match too. But pricy... yikes.  





laurennnxox said:


> You're welcome! I use shade Y205. It's their lightest "Yellow" shade. I don't find it yellow, really. More neutral. But yes the new shade range is really nice!  Hope you can find your match!


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 1, 2015)

Another round of Ultra HD swatches, courtesy of Beauty Professor.  http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2015/08/mufe-ultra-hd-invisible-cover.html


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 6, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> You're welcome! I use shade Y205. It's their lightest "Yellow" shade. I don't find it yellow, really. More neutral. But yes the new shade range is really nice!  Hope you can find your match!


  I just got this shade, and I agree that it's definitely more on the neutral side. And it's super pale. It's a teensy bit light for me at the moment , but I still have my sample of Y225 for mixing, and by the time winter comes around Y205 should be a better match anyway. (And I can blend it down my neck.)  Edit: Beauty Professor has also swatched the stick foundation.  http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2015/08/make-up-forever-ultra-hd-invisible.html


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 9, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> I just got this shade, and I agree that it's definitely more on the neutral side. And it's super pale. It's a teensy bit light for me at the moment , but I still have my sample of Y225 for mixing, and by the time winter comes around Y205 should be a better match anyway. (And I can blend it down my neck.)  Edit: Beauty Professor has also swatched the stick foundation.  http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2015/08/make-up-forever-ultra-hd-invisible.html


  Looks like the stick does not come as light as Y205?  Bummer


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 9, 2015)

Sadly not. :nope:


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 9, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Looks like the stick does not come as light as Y205?  Bummer


  Siiiiigh!! To me, that's silly. Why only do some shades? I'm just salty because y205 is such a perfect match for me that I wish I had more formula options.   I'm crossing my fingers that when TF launches more Born This Way shades that there is a match for me.  forever on the hunt for my HG foundation.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I'm crossing my fingers that when TF launches more Born This Way shades that there is a match for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Have you ever tried Chantecaille Future Skin in Porcelain? I wear either Alabaster or a mix of Porcelain + Alabaster and it's been my HG for the last 10 years. They recently reformulated and I was so relieved to find that I love it even more now. The only negative is that it comes in a jar, but it's so perfect  that I overlook that. I have no idea why I even try other foundations, I guess I just enjoy it! lol


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 10, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> Have you ever tried Chantecaille Future Skin in Porcelain? I wear either Alabaster or a mix of Porcelain + Alabaster and it's been my HG for the last 10 years. They recently reformulated and I was so relieved to find that I love it even more now. The only negative is that it comes in a jar, but it's so perfect  that I overlook that. I have no idea why I even try other foundations, I guess I just enjoy it! lol


  I haven't heard of it before! Thanks! I am definitely going to check it out.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 10, 2015)

Has anyone been to the MUFE site lately. It looks like you can order products now. I added product to the cart and got all the way to checkout just to test it out. They also offer free samples based on your cart total.  Although I have a local boutique nearby. I am delighted for everyone not near a store,  that there is an online shopping feature.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 10, 2015)

sss215 said:


> Although I have a local boutique nearby. I am delighted for everyone not near a store that they have added an online shopping feature.


  yessss!!!! *runs off to look*


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 10, 2015)

sss215 said:


> Has anyone been to the MUFE site lately. It looks like you can order products now. I added product to the cart and got all the way to checkout just to test it out. They also offer free samples based on your cart total.


  Yeah. Haven't ordered from them yet though.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm just looking forward to get the colors that seem to be on perma out of stock on Sephora! Do they run the same promotion if you buy three?


----------



## sss215 (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm not sure. I just threw a few lipglosses in the bag. There is a CS number on the site if you want to call.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 10, 2015)

sss215 said:


> I'm not sure. I just threw a few lipglosses in the bag. There is a CS number on the site if you want to call.


  I'll give them a ring. There are a couple of colors that I'm going to get regardless. I'm tried of waiting for a restock on Sephora.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 17, 2015)

Ultra HD is amazing, my skin looks great and it holds up well!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Oct 17, 2015)

I think I've found my match in MUFE UD but I'm just wondering what any NW45 ladies out there might be matched to.


----------



## sss215 (Oct 18, 2015)

Twinkle_Twinkle said:


> I think I've found my match in MUFE UD but I'm just wondering what any NW45 ladies out there might be matched to.


  I use Y535  which used to be 178.   The  new shade is a better match for me.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 2, 2016)

*Hey Now! Bumpity Bumping the MUFE chat thread! 

A couple cool things!

MUFE x Jessie J! I think she is an awesome vocalist!
*


*Article about collaboration!*




*
MUFE Artist Acrylic Lip! Now my little eye spies that L'oreal also just released a very very similar product at the drugstore price point! Hmmmmmm?
Temptalia sneak peek!*


----------



## Shars (Dec 2, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Hey Now! Bumpity Bumping the MUFE chat thread!
> 
> A couple cool things!
> 
> ...



Temptalia sneak peek for these: Sneak Peek: Make Up For Ever Artist Acrylips Photos & Swatches


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 2, 2016)

Shars said:


> Temptalia sneak peek for these: Sneak Peek: Make Up For Ever Artist Acrylips Photos & Swatches


*
LOL! You were right on that. I was adding the link when you posted! *


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 11, 2016)

Coolness. 
Is everyone still loving the shadows?  What colors do you have?


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 27, 2017)

*MAKE UP FOR EVER | ARTIST ACRYLIP - Million Idole*


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 4, 2017)

*Of interest ~ MUFE Ultra HD Microfinishing Pressed Powder

*

*
Reallyree*


----------



## VAL4M (Feb 4, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Of interest ~ MUFE Ultra HD Microfinishing Pressed Powder
> 
> *
> View attachment 58466
> ...


Oh you are so early today fur4elise! got to bed! LOL  
But yes they really look nice! I do like MUFE powders I have the duo shaping powders from several years ago, the matte one  (not the powders they release 2 years ago)
Sculpting Kit - MAKE UP FOR EVER | Sephora
Hope it is similar.


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 4, 2017)

VAL4M said:


> Oh you are so early today fur4elise! got to bed! LOL
> But yes they really look nice! I do like MUFE powders I have the duo shaping powders from several years ago, the matte one  (not the powders they release 2 years ago)
> Sculpting Kit - MAKE UP FOR EVER | Sephora
> Hope it is similar.


*
LOL! Actually I got up a bit late today. Hubby was not feeling well last night and I have a mild cold. So not a restful sleep. Still did cardio coz it actually helps with congestion. 

I have used the loose HD Microfinish powder for a few years. I use and like my loose Ben Nye Banana, so the pressed MUFE version looks cool. *


----------



## Ingenue (Feb 28, 2017)

The powders are EXCELLENT. I used Banana today and the finish is just BEYOND. LOVE. Highly recommend!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 3, 2017)

Ingenue said:


> The powders are EXCELLENT. I used Banana today and the finish is just BEYOND. LOVE. Highly recommend!


Just added to my list for my trip to Sephora tomorrow.


----------



## sss215 (Mar 7, 2017)

Ingenue said:


> The powders are EXCELLENT. I used Banana today and the finish is just BEYOND. LOVE. Highly recommend!


good to hear! i'll order one


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 7, 2017)

I was just looking at these and wondered if I needed them. So, I do? Are you guys using them to replace regular (white) powders like rcma?


----------



## Ingenue (Mar 8, 2017)

I have abandoned even  Charlotte Tilbury because these are so weightless. The yellow is true to me, but the white has minimal flashback (all white powders have a little). The peach warms my skin and adds a glow. You can use the peach as blush on pale to light/medium skin tones. They are so finely milled. I love them all!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 8, 2017)

Could you wear these alone?  Like the peach one to warm up the skin on a no makeup day? 

Do you think the RCMA no color has flash back? I haven't seen any on me. 

Thanks for the info. I'll add them to the list. LOL


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 21, 2017)

Ingenue is right, these powders are AMAZING.  They feel great on.  I've been wearing them alone with just concealer and the peach does give me a little bit of a glow.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 22, 2017)

Prettypackages said:


> Ingenue is right, these powders are AMAZING.  They feel great on.  I've been wearing them alone with just concealer and the peach does give me a little bit of a glow.


*
Thank you for the feedback...that pretty much seals the deal on purchasing these! *


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 23, 2017)

I bought both the yellow and the peach and they feel amazing!!! Even though they are pressed you cannot help but notice that they are so finely milled. I would say get your hands on one if you can.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 28, 2017)

*Make Up For Ever links with Kehlani*
We’ve heard a lot about how long-lasting make-up these days is tapping into the athleisure trend, but Make Up For Ever is making that link clear. Very clear indeed.

The brand has partnered with R&B artist Kehlani to launch Aqua XL Color Collections, which it describes as “the 24-hour lasting athleisure make-up line”.

While long-wear has been a feature of make-up collections for many years, the link being made to athleisure and the products’ gym-to-street durability credentials is a relatively new feature.

The global collaboration is built on two new, high performance, extra pigment, long-wear, waterproof colour collections for the eyes, Aqua XL Color Paint cream eyeshadow and Aqua XL Ink Liner liquid eyeliners. They will be available worldwide next month.

The brand is providing Kehlani with make-up artists and make-up for all her tour dates and shoots and is obviously emphasizing the products’ ability to withstand the demands of performing on-stage.

Kehlani also stars in the 2017 Aqua XL campaign visual and videos. It’s her first collaboration with a brand.

[video=youtube_share;3NoF428Jlf8]https://youtu.be/3NoF428Jlf8[/video]


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 29, 2017)

I"ll definitely check it out!


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 30, 2017)

Ingenue said:


> I have abandoned even  Charlotte Tilbury because these are so weightless. The yellow is true to me, but the white has minimal flashback (all white powders have a little). The peach warms my skin and adds a glow. You can use the peach as blush on pale to light/medium skin tones. They are so finely milled. I love them all!



I like my CT powder but do not love it. I used Ben Nye Banana several ago. I'm not sure why I stopped, probably to try something new. I need to try it again. Everyone loves the RCMA powder but it did not look good on me.


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 30, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> Have you ever tried Chantecaille Future Skin in Porcelain? I wear either Alabaster or a mix of Porcelain + Alabaster and it's been my HG for the last 10 years. They recently reformulated and I was so relieved to find that I love it even more now. The only negative is that it comes in a jar, but it's so perfect  that I overlook that. I have no idea why I even try other foundations, I guess I just enjoy it! lol



I hate that it come in jar and that is why I haven't tried it. Do you think it would work for combo oily t-zone skin? If I found that I loved it I suppose I could put a bit at a time in a small sample jar that would last 4 or 5 uses so I don't expose the entire jar each use. I'm not sure if hat would help much, just afraid of irritations that might cause breakouts. I absolutely love their eye shadow and blush.

MUFE Y205 is a pretty good match for me. For some reason MUFE foundation and my skin have an ongoing love/hate relationship.


----------



## sss215 (May 2, 2017)

The new peach and yellow powders are amazing


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 5, 2017)

sss215 said:


> The new peach and yellow powders are amazing


I agree


----------



## shontay07108 (May 6, 2017)

How are you guys using these powders? I want to want them, but I have no idea what I'd be doing with them. Can I use one of them under my eyes or something?


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 22, 2017)

shontay07108 said:


> How are you guys using these powders? I want to want them, but I have no idea what I'd be doing with them. Can I use one of them under my eyes or something?



I'm using the yellow (#2 ) under the eyes lightly and I can use the peach (#3) also under the eye and all over the face. I'm most impressed by the smoothness of these powders. I think you would like them too.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 12, 2017)

*MUFE Aqua XL Color Paints ~ $25 each
*





(beatfacefridayy)

*p.s. @DILLIGAF ~ I love my pressed powder in (#2) Yellow! I am sorely tempted to get the other 2! *


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 16, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *MUFE Aqua XL Color Paints ~ $25 each
> *
> View attachment 60749
> 
> ...



I already have 2 of the Aqua XL Color Paints. GET SUM!!!!


----------



## fur4elise (Sep 29, 2017)

*Oooh...I know MUFE is taking some heat for a social media post about Fenty Beauty. But I am still a fan!

Make Up For Ever Lustrous Holiday 2017 Collection
*


Lustrous Shadow Palette – Limited Edition – $49.00


Lustrous Artist Rouge Lipstick Set – Limited Edition – $35.00
*The Sephora Weekly Wow dropped yesterday ~ Artist Rouge Lipsticks are currently on sale for $12 each~
*


Lustrous Faves – Limited Edition – $25.00


Lustrous Brush Set – Limited Edition – $79.00

(chicprofile)


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 29, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Oooh...I know MUFE is taking some heat for a social media post about Fenty Beauty. But I am still a fan!
> 
> Make Up For Ever Lustrous Holiday 2017 Collection
> *
> ...



I think the MUFE post wasn't bad, but it does look a bit desperate. The hype on Fenty Beauty is too real so even with MUFE having had an expanded range, calling attention to it seems like a look at me move. I found Rihanna's reaction to be extra, but I expect that of her. I still love MUFE.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 1, 2017)

shontay07108 said:


> I think the MUFE post wasn't bad, but it does look a bit desperate. The hype on Fenty Beauty is too real so even with MUFE having had an expanded range, calling attention to it seems like a look at me move. I found Rihanna's reaction to be extra, but I expect that of her. I still love MUFE.


Some one on one of my other social media feeds summed it up as follows:
MUFE was being petty 
Rihanna was being pettier.

I also didn't find anything wrong with the MUFE post but I knew reading it there would be backlash. 
I'm thinking about giving up on the Natash Denona palette and getting the MUFE holiday one instead. The colors look similar.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 1, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> Some one on one of my other social media feeds summed it up as follows:
> MUFE was being petty
> Rihanna was being pettier.
> 
> ...



Giving up on the purple ND palette?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 2, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Giving up on the purple ND palette?


 Are you saying get the ND palette? Or are you saying get BOTH?


----------



## boschicka (Oct 2, 2017)

DILLIGAF said:


> Are you saying get the ND palette? Or are you saying get BOTH?



Me?  Tell someone their business?!  Never.

I have the ND palette and it's quite special.  (In other news, I plan to get the MUFE palette as well. )


----------



## Shars (Oct 3, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Me?  Tell someone their business?!  Never.
> 
> I have the ND palette and it's quite special.  (In other news, I plan to get the MUFE palette as well. )



I want both!!!! I also want that metallic lipgloss/lipstick set!


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 3, 2017)

I need to know when the MUFE metallic liquid lipsticks are coming to Sephora. Feels like I've been waiting forever. I don't want to have to order them from the UK.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Oct 4, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Me?  Tell someone their business?!  Never.
> 
> I have the ND palette and it's quite special.  (In other news, I plan to get the MUFE palette as well. )




DONE!!


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 6, 2017)

*Sale Alert!!! ~ MUFE F&F ~ No code needed!
25% Off Now thru October 12th! 
Woot Woot!


*


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 6, 2017)

*Taking advantage of the FF sale, I went ahead and got a few MUFE items on my  list!

 Aqua XL Color Paint
Extra Long Lasting Waterproof Cream Shadow in I-42 Iridescent Copper Gold

Ultra HD Pressed Powder Microfinishing Pressed Powder in Peach - Smaller pan.
Several ladies raved about all 3 shades and I have put a serious dent in my large Banana powder.

Step 1 Skin Equalizer Smoothing Primer - Smaller tube

(1) Large Metal Palette - To further re-organize my e/s & blush pans. I am on a mission to zero in on the pans I reach for most and to make sure neglected pans get used. 

Freebies:
Artist Plexi-Gloss Deluxe Sample in 400 Orange Red

Artist Rouge Mat Deluxe Sample Matte high pigmented lipstick in M401 Hot Red

I am excite! Good stuff on its way!*


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 15, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Oooh...I know MUFE is taking some heat for a social media post about Fenty Beauty. But I am still a fan!
> *
> Lustrous Brush Set – Limited Edition – $79.00
> 
> (chicprofile)



what did they say?


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 16, 2017)

Prettypackages said:


> what did they say?


*It was an IG post being one of the original brands to have 40+ shades of foundation. 

*"40 shades is nothing new to us - Since 2015, the #ultraHDfoundation  released 40 shades for everyone’s unique skin tone understanding the difference between red and yellow undertones. With expertise, time and passion - we shall continue to develop and improve our products for pros, for you, for everyone. . .*

It was not directed at Rihanna but everyone knows it was in response to her release.

Rihanna "clapped back" with "lol. still ashy" "shook." Personally, I didn't think anything of the interaction and thought the drama kind of stupid.
*


----------



## Shars (Oct 16, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *It was an IG post being one of the original brands to have 40+ shades of foundation.
> 
> *"40 shades is nothing new to us - Since 2015, the #ultraHDfoundation  released 40 shades for everyone’s unique skin tone understanding the difference between red and yellow undertones. With expertise, time and passion - we shall continue to develop and improve our products for pros, for you, for everyone. . .*
> 
> ...



I mean, MUFE isn't wrong... they have always had quite a wide line but they don't always get the undertones right. Their foundations oxidise like crazy on me sometimes but I've enjoyed the ones I've used. They have also always been welcoming of all shades and colours of people. It's just that their social media and marketing has not been showing that. That said, I completely understand why people got upset when they posted it. It's the way it was done. They could have let her have her moment. All of a sudden their page was filled with post after post of videos and pictures of melanin beauties. And whilst the campaign the posts related too preceded the Fenty Beauty launch, they definitely weren't posted on their social media before the launch.

Rihanna's comment, whilst hilarious, was unnecessary. She should have taken the high road IMO.


----------



## sagehen (Oct 17, 2017)

@ Shars, well said^^


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 19, 2017)

yeah, that was shade mufe. LOL


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 23, 2017)

*Popping in with some love  for MUFE! 
I placed an order a few weeks back when MUFE had their sitewide sale (primer, finishing powder, Aqua XL Color Paint). And I had yet to use the Artist Rouge Creme Lipstick (C404 Passion Red) I picked up during the Sephora Weekly Wow. So, for our date night last night, I used all my new MUFE goodies and love how my makeup turned out. *


----------



## JaeisFancy (Nov 6, 2017)

Are  you still loving your MUFE purchases, in particular the powders? I just picked up their foundation for the fist time since it was reformulated, I usually get Nars Sheer glow for this type of foundation but wanted to switch. I'm really happy with it but I'm wondering about the powder because I've been using loose setting powders and would like something in a pan instead but my skin can get both and extremely dry in the winter time. 



fur4elise said:


> View attachment 62018
> 
> *Popping in with some love  for MUFE!
> I placed an order a few weeks back when MUFE had their sitewide sale (primer, finishing powder, Aqua XL Color Paint). And I had yet to use the Artist Rouge Creme Lipstick (C404 Passion Red) I picked up during the Sephora Weekly Wow. So, for our date night last night, I used all my new MUFE goodies and love how my makeup turned out. *


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 7, 2017)

JaeisFancy said:


> Are  you still loving your MUFE purchases, in particular the powders? I just picked up their foundation for the fist time since it was reformulated, I usually get Nars Sheer glow for this type of foundation but wanted to switch. I'm really happy with it but I'm wondering about the powder because I've been using loose setting powders and would like something in a pan instead but my skin can get both and extremely dry in the winter time.


*
I am thoroughly enjoying my MUFE goodies. I never found a MUFE foundation that worked for me. I need super titanium, full coverage, last a loooooong a$$ time stuff  

The powders are great! Super finely milled so go on very light and set things very nicely. Once I'm not "just bought a car broke" and use up more of my MAC (Chris Chang) P&P compact, I see getting the transparent, either pressed or loose.*


----------



## Shars (Nov 15, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *
> I am thoroughly enjoying my MUFE goodies. I never found a MUFE foundation that worked for me. I need super titanium, full coverage, last a loooooong a$$ time stuff
> 
> The powders are great! Super finely milled so go on very light and set things very nicely. Once I'm not "just bought a car broke" and use up more of my MAC (Chris Chang) P&P compact, I see getting the transparent, either pressed or loose.*



I picked up the peachy MUFE powder because of your recommendation. Can't wait to use it.


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 12, 2017)

*MUFE does it again! I thought I was safe & sound with my current eye shadow collection! 
BUT nope! Not with a 2018 release of Artist Color Shadows! 121 shades in various finishes!

*


*(image from temptalia)

**In the same format as the recently released Highlight Sculpt & Blush powders. These are now available on MUFE & for VIBR on Sephora.*


----------



## Shars (Dec 12, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *MUFE does it again! I thought I was safe & sound with my current eye shadow collection!
> BUT nope! Not with a 2018 release of Artist Color Shadows! 121 shades in various finishes!
> 
> *
> ...



I saw these in a Sephora email and closed my eyes and clicked the "x". lol!


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 12, 2017)

Shars said:


> I saw these in a Sephora email and closed my eyes and clicked the "x". lol!



*I am thinking I also immediately deleted that email, without even opening it!  I am really really going to be good and ignore this release for now...

I just dekluttered a ton of old pans, returned a tarte palette and picked up some loose ABH shadows to satisfy my warm tones-metallic-glimmer-sparkle-shimmer obsession.
**
I am all good for now! No MUFE, no ND, no Viseart, no, no, no! 
*


----------



## Shars (Dec 12, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *I am thinking I also immediately deleted that email, without even opening it!  I am really really going to be good and ignore this release for now...
> 
> I just dekluttered a ton of old pans, returned a tarte palette and picked up some loose ABH shadows to satisfy my warm tones-metallic-glimmer-sparkle-shimmer obsession.
> **
> ...



Haha! I know the feeling. I bought both the Lila and Sunset palettes plus the Nars Glass Tears... I'm all paletted out!


----------



## fur4elise (Dec 12, 2017)

Shars said:


> Haha! I know the feeling. I bought both the Lila and Sunset palettes plus the Nars Glass Tears... I'm all paletted out!



*Oh...Yeah...the NARSissist Wanted Palette...man I flirted with that one too! *


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 14, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *MUFE does it again! I thought I was safe & sound with my current eye shadow collection!
> BUT nope! Not with a 2018 release of Artist Color Shadows! 121 shades in various finishes!
> 
> *
> ...


 MUFE currently has some of my favorite eyeshadows. I wonder if its a re-release of the colors I already own.


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 15, 2017)

They're definitely mostly re-releases, just in a different pan shape. It also looks like they've discontinued some colours and added new ones.

The old range had round pans, 184 colours (including ones marketed as blushes); the new range is square/rectangular pans, 120 colours (none seem to be marketed as blushes).

Also curious to see how the new M-924 Purple compares to the original number 92. I remember when the round-pan range first came out there were people unhappy that there was no direct dupe for the beloved 92.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 27, 2017)

shellygrrl said:


> They're definitely mostly re-releases, just in a different pan shape. It also looks like they've discontinued some colours and added new ones.
> 
> The old range had round pans, 184 colours (including ones marketed as blushes); the new range is square/rectangular pans, 120 colours (none seem to be marketed as blushes).
> 
> Also curious to see how the new M-924 Purple compares to the original number 92. I remember when the round-pan range first came out there were people unhappy that there was no direct dupe for the beloved 92.


I've been hearing there has been a change in the formula as well. I really really hope it's just rumor.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 27, 2017)

The reviews for the new empty palettes are not good.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 28, 2017)

boschicka said:


> The reviews for the new empty palettes are not good.


They do not have a hinge and almost cost twice what the other ones did.


----------



## SlugPower (Jan 19, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *MUFE does it again! I thought I was safe & sound with my current eye shadow collection!
> BUT nope! Not with a 2018 release of Artist Color Shadows! 121 shades in various finishes!
> 
> *
> ...



Again? Lord.

I thought something like that was going to happen, both the display has been half empty for a month now and a few appeared on the SEPHORA clearance rack.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 20, 2018)

SlugPower said:


> Again? Lord
> I thought something like that was going to happen, both the display has been half empty for a month now and a few appeared on the SEPHORA clearance rack.


*

I totally hear you! Lol! I thought the same with so many of the round pans OOS online...and tben the super discounted sale for Black Friday/Cyber Monday! I thus far have not purchased any...no need, I am currently happy with my working stash! *


----------



## fur4elise (Feb 7, 2018)

*


(escentual)

Say it with me...this is a rip off of the KVD palette design.
MUFE Star Lit Eyeshadow Palette coming later this month.

The Glitter Palette is already on Sephora


(temptalia)*


----------



## Shars (Feb 7, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *
> View attachment 63159
> 
> (escentual)
> ...



LOL! It definitely looks like her Metal Matte palette. Even the packaging looks so non-MUFE. Almost like those MAC palettes from last year with the swear words lol


----------



## boschicka (Feb 7, 2018)

Shars said:


> LOL! It definitely looks like her Metal Matte palette. Even the packaging looks so non-MUFE. Almost like those MAC palettes from last year with the swear words lol



Has KVD weighed in on it?


----------



## Shars (Feb 8, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Has KVD weighed in on it?



I have no idea. Seeing how they were so petty in trying to highlight they had 40 shades of foundation before Fenty Beauty, it'll be interesting to see how this plays out, though lol. *eats popcorn*


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 5, 2018)

*Flash Sale ~ Now through April 12th. 25% Off.*


----------



## Monsy (Apr 5, 2018)

View attachment DSC_0448.JPG


View attachment DSC_0457.JPG



Shade 30


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 16, 2018)

the highlighter looks thick. HOw is it?


----------



## Monsy (Apr 16, 2018)

the liquid one?


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 20, 2018)

Prettypackages said:


> the highlighter looks thick. HOw is it?


It's not thick. It's super smooth and a little goes a long, long way. It's a more subtle highlight, like a glow. There's no glitter.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 21, 2018)

I agree.


----------



## 80sBaby (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi I have an question ok im a #75  in mat velvet what color will i be for mac foundation


----------



## shellygrrl (May 1, 2018)

80sBaby said:


> Hi I have an question ok im a #75  in mat velvet what color will i be for mac foundation



Which MAC foundation are you interested in? There is some shade variation in between formulas. (e.g., NC20 in Studio Fix Fluid may not be the same as NC20 in Pro Longwear.)


----------



## sss215 (Jan 30, 2019)

I just found out That the Pro Finish powders were discontinued along with Mat Duo and there is going to be a new powder coming out eventually.  I am so sad,  because reformulations don’t always mean the shade is going to be the same. Pro Finish was my favorite foundation of theirs.  UGH!


----------



## Shars (Jan 30, 2019)

sss215 said:


> I just found out That the Pro Finish powders were discontinued along with Mat Duo and there is going to be a new powder coming out eventually.  I am so sad,  because reformulations don’t always mean the shade is going to be the same. Pro Finish was my favorite foundation of theirs.  UGH!


That makes me sad. I love the Pro Finish powder too.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 29, 2019)

*Hey hey hey! 25% off (everything) now through April 5, 2019. No code needed!

I am probably going to pick up my primer(s). I think there will be a better discount here, than waiting on Sephora.

Anyone looking at the new Lets Gold  E/S Palette!? Is is super tempting! *


----------



## Monsy (Mar 29, 2019)

I want so many of their brushes i think i put like 280$ in the cart


----------



## KumariSupriya (May 3, 2019)

Austrian_Babe said:


> I just realized it´s available over here to, so I wanna try some of their stuff. I saw they have a great range of e/s...although not comparable to MAC ;-)
> 
> has anyone tried their Corrective Makeup-Base/brushes/loose eyeshadows? from what I saw on the website they looked like MAC Pigments
> 
> any recs are more than welcome!


Their loose eye powders are ok. They're a lot more sheer than MAC pigments, though.

I've tried the corrective bases before, and those are just ok as well.

Overall, the line is decent, but the only thing that I would re-purchase would be the waterproof eye pencils.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 16, 2019)

They recently expanded the Ultra HD foundation range to 50 shades.






						HD Skin Foundation - Foundation – MAKE UP FOR EVER
					

Discover the new and improved version of Ultra HD Foundation, powered by technology that enhances performance and undetectability, for skin that looks like skin under any light.




					www.makeupforever.com


----------



## Monsy (Aug 16, 2019)

btw new powder foundation is incredible


----------



## juliagrace (Dec 2, 2019)

Love MUFE primer. Heavenly.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jan 12, 2020)

Has anyone heard anything about the new Reboot foundation? I believe it’s been out in Singapore and possibly other countries since late summer/fall.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 20, 2020)

I am hoping it will come to usa


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 20, 2020)

Alysse011 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about the new Reboot foundation? I believe it’s been out in Singapore and possibly other countries since late summer/fall.



What's it all about?


----------



## Monsy (Jan 20, 2020)

Hydrating kind of


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 23, 2020)

It's now up on Sephora and listed as "Coming Soon".






						Reboot Active Care Revitalizing Foundation - MAKE UP FOR EVER | Sephora
					

Shop MAKE UP FOREVER’s Reboot Active Care Revitalizing Foundation at Sephora. This foundation hydrates, smooths, and firms the skin for up to 24 hours.




					www.sephora.com


----------



## Monsy (Apr 13, 2020)

30% off on their website

I got two shades of reboot foundation


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 13, 2020)

10% back through Rakuten, too.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 13, 2020)

omg totally forgot to use rakuten ughhhh


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 14, 2020)

Aaaaaaaaaand I was going to break my current no-buy on makeup and buy Reboot but their website won't accept my debit card even though it's tied to Visa as well as my bank. (I don't have a credit card.)

And neither Sephora nor Guru Makeup Emporium have the shade I want/need. Sigh.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 14, 2020)

can you use paypal?


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 14, 2020)

MUFE's site doesn't offer it, or else I would have.


----------

